# the world famous jack rabbit slims reading challenge thread 2014



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2013)

usual rules apply


----------



## toggle (Dec 26, 2013)

shall we see if I can actually read more than a handful of complete books this year?


----------



## cesare (Dec 26, 2013)

Are e-books allowed on this?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 26, 2013)

cesare said:


> Are e-books allowed on this?


yes!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 26, 2013)

going for 50 again - failed to reach 50 in 2013 - will do in 2014


----------



## cesare (Dec 26, 2013)

marty21 said:


> yes!


Hurray! How long do they have to be to count as a book?


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm going to try and read more this year- my kids are slightly older but I still only have 15 mins in bed reading before I fall asleep. 

I'm going to say 20 and hope for more


----------



## iona (Dec 26, 2013)

I've not done this before, couple of questions -
Do textbooks count?
Do I have to read every short story in a book of short stories to be able to count it?
Can I count things I started months ago or do they have to be started in 2014?
Do I have to wait until January to start counting, or can I start now because I'm not doing the 2013 challenge?

Ta


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2013)

iona said:


> I've not done this before, couple of questions -
> Do textbooks count?
> Do I have to read every short story in a book of short stories to be able to count it?
> Can I count things I started months ago or do they have to be started in 2014?
> ...


books, including textbooks, have to be read from cover to cover. they have to be finished in 2014 so you can start now but any books finished before 0001 on 1 january have to go in the 2013 thread.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2013)

cesare said:


> Hurray! How long do they have to be to count as a book?


anything which is a book counts as a book.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2013)

going for 75


----------



## cesare (Dec 26, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> anything which is a book counts as a book.


I'm not sure how book is defined now we have the added complications of e-books


----------



## iona (Dec 26, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> books, including textbooks, have to be read from cover to cover. they have to be finished in 2014 so you can start now but any books finished before 0001 on 1 january have to go in the 2013 thread.


 
Ok, thanks. If I start several books now I probably won't finish any of them until the new year. 

My reading's been appalling since I started working, I really need to start reading more again so I'll go for 40.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 26, 2013)

cesare said:


> I'm not sure how book is defined now we have the added complications of e-books


Surely most e-books are just books in an electronic format?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2013)

cesare said:


> I'm not sure how book is defined now we have the added complications of e-books


anything which has an issn is a journal. anything which has an isbn is a book. an e-book of e.g. 'great expectations' counts as a book as in another form it has an isbn. the exception to this is audiobooks, which quite arbitrarily don't count.


----------



## cesare (Dec 26, 2013)

MrSki said:


> Surely most e-books are just books in an electronic format?


Yes. Yes! But they're tricksy things. Some of em call themselves e-books but if you bought them in hard copy you'd call them a pamphlet


----------



## cesare (Dec 26, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> anything which has an issn is a journal. anything which has an isbn is a book. an e-book of e.g. 'great expectations' counts as a book as in another form it has an isbn. the exception to this is audiobooks, which quite arbitrarily don't count.


Properly excellent answer, cheers


----------



## 8115 (Dec 26, 2013)

I think audio books should count if you have a visual impairement.I am going to keep a list this year. I'd love to top 10


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2013)

8115 said:


> I think audio books should count if you have a visual impairement.I am going to keep a list this year. I'd love to top 10


i have a visual impairment and i don't think they count.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 26, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i have a visual impairment and i don't think they count.


Fair enough. It's your competition, you make the rules.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2013)

8115 said:


> Fair enough. It's your competition, you make the rules.


just so. even if some of them are arbitrary.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm going for 70. Will either fail woefully, or exceed all expectations


----------



## 8115 (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm going to say 15.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 27, 2013)

cesare said:


> Hurray! How long do they have to be to count as a book?



I've read a couple of short stories this year and added them together to make 1 book in my list.
I've also read several _massive_ books so I think it all evens out in the end.

Read 57 books this year so I'm going to aim for 60 in 2014.
I'm planning on doing an OU module on children's lit in October and I'll have a few set books to read for that so 60 should be manageable.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 27, 2013)

One a month is about my average but I usually ditch one or two a year part way through, so 10 would be normal.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm going to try again in 2014. Gave up some time in the middle of the year to remember what I read.i also read a lot of articles and chapters for work but not whole books. Let's see


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 27, 2013)

Went for a hundred in 2013 and failed miserably. If I can read at least 50 in 2014 - a World Cup year - then I'll be happy enough.


----------



## cesare (Dec 27, 2013)

Googling "jack rabbit slim" doesn't leave me any the wiser


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 27, 2013)

cesare said:


> Googling "jack rabbit slim" doesn't leave me any the wiser



It's the restaurant in Pulp Fiction where John Travolta and Uma Thurman win the "twist contest".


----------



## cesare (Dec 27, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> It's the restaurant in Pulp Fiction where John Travolta and Uma Thurman win the "twist contest".



Aha! Thank you  I saw the Pulp Fiction reference but didn't realise the context was a contest.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 27, 2013)

no idea.

i tend to go through a ton of  cheap fantasy ebooks  on my kindle.

quite how much depends on how much  i'm working and what the commute is.

i now tend to read rather than listen to music  as   i've switched from walking  to taking  the tube   and   since  i genrally  don't  take a bag   i  fin  it  awkward  to have  my headphones  with me


in my last major job   it  was a small college  so they had  no problem with me  teaching in shorts  with headphones perched on head  but  recently  i've  had to  be a little more....   conventional.

searching  2013  for  kindle related purchases  on amazon gets me  157  results.  however  i think  about  15 of those  are for  my mother (she borrows my kindle for holidays) and  some i haven't  read  (some  unreleased pre-orders  and   one or two books  i just  never  got round to) 

but  if  you then add in  all the few paper books i did read	i still think the count is  over 100	 so	  i'm guessing the same  for this year

hooray for  mildly bad fantasy that (hopefully) costs  under £2



i thought that number was a bit high.   turns  out   it can search for  kindle  or  i can search by date.  not both.


a manual count  puts it  at 40 books



however  i  do know  i re-read  most of of  two  authors books  this year.   so my count goes  up to at least about 60 


then there are a bunch of  technical stuff  and teaching books  i half read.

don't know how to  count those.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 27, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> just so. even if some of them are arbitrary.



And equally, we are free to ignore such arbitrary rules.  Its not as if we'll be taken outside and shot for doing so. 

I've not read a book cover to cover at all in 2013, so will aim for 1 next year.  Should be able to manage that - I hope.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And equally, we are free to ignore such arbitrary rules.  Its not as if we'll be taken outside and shot for doing so.
> 
> I've not read a book cover to cover at all in 2013, so will aim for 1 next year.  Should be able to manage that - I hope.


the only real rule in this thread for the past several years has been that the item should be read cover to cover. you can't read something from cover to cover if you're listening to it.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 27, 2013)

60 and at least one of them will be in Polish, even if it takes half the year.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 27, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> the only real rule in this thread for the past several years has been that the item should be read cover to cover. you can't read something from cover to cover if you're listening to it.



Listening to an audio book from end to end is the same as reading it cover to cover - as long as you get the unabridged version.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Listening to an audio book from end to end is the same as reading it cover to cover - as long as you get the unabridged version.


you do what you want, but i believe reading and listening are two different activities. you wouldn't get too many people reading 'sunshine of your love' by cream, but you'll get a lot of people listening to it. an audio book sets up an intermediary between the author and the reader/listener, an intermediary which doesn't need to be there. this can prevent a range of nuances being noticed - for example, listening to nietzsche in translation on an audiobook would prevent access to the apparatus of the book, the notes which illuminate aspects of the text such as his german puns. similarly, listening to mallarme's poetry would prevent seeing some of the visual nature of his poetry which is very important. there's a reason this is called a reading challenge and not a listening challenge, because it is to do with the act of reading not the act of imbibing a book. you might as well say that someone who went to the theatre and saw titus andronicus had read the play because they'd listened to every word. but it's an entirely different experience.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 27, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> you do what you want, but i believe reading and listening are two different activities. you wouldn't get too many people reading 'sunshine of your love' by cream, but you'll get a lot of people listening to it. an audio book sets up an intermediary between the author and the reader/listener, an intermediary which doesn't need to be there. this can prevent a range of nuances being noticed - for example, listening to nietzsche in translation on an audiobook would prevent access to the apparatus of the book, the notes which illuminate aspects of the text such as his german puns. similarly, listening to mallarme's poetry would prevent seeing some of the visual nature of his poetry which is very important. there's a reason this is called a reading challenge and not a listening challenge, because it is to do with the act of reading not the act of imbibing a book. you might as well say that someone who went to the theatre and saw titus andronicus had read the play because they'd listened to every word. but it's an entirely different experience.



I will do what I want, and I don't agree with your argument that an audio book is different.  As it happens I have been struggling to read a print book for some time due to medical reasons, so you can shove your argument up your arse.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I will do what I want, and I don't agree with your argument that an audio book is different.  As it happens I have been struggling to read a print book for some time due to medical reasons, so you can shove your argument up your arse.


while i appreciate that in your circumstances the best access you can get to a book is through the audio version, saying 'you can shove your argument up your arse' does not in fact negate an argument, no matter how you may wish it to.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 27, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> while i appreciate that in your circumstances the best access you can get to a book is through the audio version, saying 'you can shove your argument up your arse' does not in fact negate the argument, no matter how you may wish it to.



I wasn't intended to engage with your absurd argument, but rather point out how much of an insensitive arse you are being by dismissing audio books entirely.  By your reasoning, such that it is, anyone who isn't able to read a 'traditional' form of a book can sod off.  That's hardly a very nice attitude to have is it? 

I won't be responding to you any further on this.


----------



## cesare (Dec 27, 2013)

Audio books are a reasonable adjustment for a disability - but the activity is still listening; a modified version of reading a book.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I wasn't intended to engage with your absurd argument, but rather point out how much of an insensitive arse you are being by dismissing audio books entirely.  By your reasoning, such that it is, anyone who isn't able to read a 'traditional' form of a book can sod off.  That's hardly a very nice attitude to have is it?
> 
> I won't be responding to you any further on this.


my argument, which you describe as absurd, was that an audio book is different from, as you put it, a traditional book. but, as you will have seen from the first few words of the post you took such exception to, i said 'you do what you want' and then expanded on why i believe audio books to offer a different experience from print books. you want to do it your way: you do it your way. rather than me being an 'insensitive arse' i moved my position. perhaps you could let me know in future and i'll be more adamant rather than attempt to accommodate.


----------



## xenon (Dec 27, 2013)

Ive included unabridged audiobooks for my count. Although i tend to prefer ebooks. The content of which are still necessarily delivered audibly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 27, 2013)

xenon said:


> Ive included unabridged audiobooks for my count. Although i tend to prefer ebooks. The content of which are still necessarily delivered audibly.


fair enough.


----------



## xenon (Dec 27, 2013)

I do agree audiobooks are qualatively different though. Hence partly, my preference for ebooks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 27, 2013)

xenon said:


> I do agree audiobooks are qualatively different though. Hence partly, my preference for ebooks.


while we're still full of xmas spirits and that let's agree to be inclusive and move on.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 27, 2013)

so, to recap:

rules

1. the items in question must be books, howsoever defined;

2. the books must be completed to count;

3. audio books, ebooks and good old paper are all acceptable formats.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Listening to an audio book from end to end is the same as reading it cover to cover - as long as you get the unabridged version.



why don't you start an audio book thread?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 27, 2013)

It was the principle of the issue that was important, rather than any desire to start a separate thread.


----------



## toggle (Dec 27, 2013)

xenon said:


> I do agree audiobooks are qualatively different though. Hence partly, my preference for ebooks.



if I have the option, my preference is the other way round. I've got a couple of different bits of software that will read files to me, but despite doing all the recommendations with the speech settings, they still send me to sleep rather than helping me read stuff.

fwiw, i have the software for dyslexia. so my experiences with it are likely to be very different to yours.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It was the principle of the issue that was important, rather than any desire to start a separate thread.


fwiw i'd prefer you here than you not here


----------



## toggle (Dec 27, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> fwiw i'd prefer you here than you not here



is it now becoming a tradition to be bickering about something within the first page or 2 of these threads?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 27, 2013)

toggle said:


> is it now becoming a tradition to be bickering about something within the first page or 2 of these threads?


it is so


----------



## xenon (Dec 28, 2013)

toggle said:


> if I have the option, my preference is the other way round. I've got a couple of different bits of software that will read files to me, but despite doing all the recommendations with the speech settings, they still send me to sleep rather than helping me read stuff.
> 
> fwiw, i have the software for dyslexia. so my experiences with it are likely to be very different to yours.



Course the reader on the audio books makes a big difference but I spose as I'm using screen reader software all day, it has an impartial tone to it. I certainly tend to drop off though if it's something I need to really be concentrating on. So gets listened to in smaller chunks. I read some history for fun but if I knew I was expected to retain the knowledge, there'd be a lot more pausing and nodding off I think.


----------



## toggle (Dec 28, 2013)

xenon said:


> Course the reader on the audio books makes a big difference but I spose as I'm using screen reader software all day, it has an impartial tone to it. I certainly tend to drop off though if it's something I need to really be concentrating on. So gets listened to in smaller chunks. I read some history for fun but if I knew I was expected to retain the knowledge, there'd be a lot more pausing and nodding off I think.



there's a lot of history writing that does have a soporific effect at the best of times.


Editing to add comment to Mr Pickman's model that the dissertation I am currently reading is a most pleasant exception.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm going to aim (and probably fail) to read one a month.  The one downside to having a short commute is that I don't read anywhere near as much as I used to.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 29, 2013)

toggle said:


> there's a lot of history writing that does have a soporific effect at the best of times.
> 
> 
> Editing to add comment to Mr Pickman's model that the dissertation I am currently reading is a most pleasant exception.


might that be Mr Pickmans dissertation?


----------



## toggle (Dec 29, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> might that be Mr Pickmans dissertation?




it would be.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 29, 2013)

toggle said:


> it would be.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 30, 2013)

I read zero books in 2013. I tried to read two but failed. I tried to read two the year before but failed, too. Before that I used to read about a book or two a month.

I got my nanna's old Kindle for Christmas as she got a fancy new touch screen one, so I'm hoping that by reading on a screen I can trick my brain into thinking it's on the internet (the probable cause of my inability to read being internet-impaired attention span) and so get through at least a handful.


----------



## colbhoy (Dec 31, 2013)

Casting my vote once again for 11-20 but I am aiming for nearer 20 than 11, especially after my tally for 2013 of 13.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 31, 2013)

Well after my epic fail last year due to my determination to finish a really dull book on the economic collapse that took me 3 months to read (finished it yesterday ), I will try again with a more manageable target of 20.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 31, 2013)

I dont think you have to read a book cover to cover to have read it


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 31, 2013)

last year i over estimated so this year i'm going for 76-100.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 31, 2013)

1/75 Mammoth Book of Best New SF 26- Gardner Dozois (anthology)


----------



## Belushi (Dec 31, 2013)

Undershot my 2013 target by 2, so 2014 I'm going to aim for 20 again and hopefully reach it.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 31, 2013)

ska invita said:


> I dont think you have to read a book cover to cover to have read it



I know what you're saying but for the purposes of this thread . . .


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 31, 2013)

Aiming for one a week so 52. I'm trying to finish the one I was on now to start again tomorrow - I suppose I could leave a page to get a bonus one in though.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 31, 2013)

Every time I think of reading a book, I just think "I can't be bothered".  Any tips so I can hit that magic number?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 31, 2013)

8115 said:


> Every time I think of reading a book, I just think "I can't be bothered".  Any tips so I can hit that magic number?



Set the number really low?


----------



## 8115 (Dec 31, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Set the number really low?


There was a time when I used to read several books a week.  I don't want to be aiming for those dizzy heights, but last year I think I read 4 books.  It could have been 3.  I think I can do better than this.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 31, 2013)

8115 said:


> There was a time when I used to read several books a week.  I don't want to be aiming for those dizzy heights, but last year I think I read 4 books.  It could have been 3.  I think I can do better than this.



I'm kind of the same tbh. The idea of one a week is to impose a weekly deadline on myself so I know I have to get on with it (as opposed to 'aiming to read more books' which wouldn't work with me). I'll see how that goes.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 31, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> <snip> I'm hoping that by reading on a screen I can trick my brain into thinking it's on the internet (the probable cause of my inability to read being internet-impaired attention span) and so get through at least a handful.


I found that at least with a well-loaded e reader, you've got a chance of having reading material to suit your mood and available time at that point in the day.  In some ways, it's easier to flit between a few books of different genres.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 31, 2013)

Last year I read about 10, but all except one was during the school summer holidays.  The nice weather enticed me away from the Internet.  

It is the Internet which has killed my habit of reading.  It was what I did during lazy weekends.  Binge reading two or three novels, eating only one-handed food...  Stopping for naps and sleeps.  Sounds lovely but now I'm just too connected to the net, too into watching films etc online.


----------



## toggle (Dec 31, 2013)

8115 said:


> Every time I think of reading a book, I just think "I can't be bothered".  Any tips so I can hit that magic number?



wait until you find something you really want to read. if you can't be bothered, then why bother?


----------



## Greebo (Dec 31, 2013)

toggle said:


> wait until you find something you really want to read. if you can't be bothered, then why bother?


*nods* Reading should be useful, or a pleasure, or both.  If it's none of these, don't bother until you've found something you like or need.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 31, 2013)

ska invita said:


> I dont think you have to read a book cover to cover to have read it


ok, you don't need to read the introduction to e.g. orlando furioso but you need to read the main body of text.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 1, 2014)

21-30 for me, with an aim for 26


----------



## Kidda (Jan 1, 2014)

8115 said:


> Every time I think of reading a book, I just think "I can't be bothered".  Any tips so I can hit that magic number?



I read mostly in the bath; no distractions, no noise and the only downside is that if it's a real page turner you go a bit wrinkly  

I hit my target of 15 last year so i'm going for 20 this year.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 1, 2014)

Greebo said:


> *nods* Reading should be useful, or a pleasure, or both.  If it's none of these, don't bother until you've found something you like or need.


But I think someone in my situation is just out of the habit of reading. I love books and have loads of books I want to read, but it feels like a chore, like like 8115 described. But I'm sure I can break out of the habit of not-reading and then I'll be set. So the first book might be neither useful nor a pleasure, but it could lead onto both.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 1, 2014)

8115 said:


> Every time I think of reading a book, I just think "I can't be bothered".  Any tips so I can hit that magic number?


Carry it with you.  Make it more difficult to not read.  If there's a time in your week that you're waiting around, save your phone's battery and read the book.  Only got your commuting time?  Unless you drive, walk or cycle the entire way, use some of that.  

BTW it helps if you pick something with short chapters until you've got back in the habit, and pick something with a writing style which you like.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 1, 2014)

8115 said:


> Every time I think of reading a book, I just think "I can't be bothered".  Any tips so I can hit that magic number?


Read low brow page turners. 
Remember when you were younger and could not go to sleep until you found out what happened next? Falling asleep reading a book. Read what you enjoy and interests you. There is no point if you don't enjoy it!


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 1, 2014)

Got a kindle this year so I'm hoping it sparks more reading.

I remember doing this challenge a few years ago and I swear I read about 70 books.  Last year was only about 2.  Read tons of stuff for uni but never cover to cover.

I've started on Bram Stokers 'Dracula' for first book of the year.


----------



## toggle (Jan 1, 2014)

tar1984 said:


> Got a kindle this year so I'm hoping it sparks more reading.
> 
> I remember doing this challenge a few years ago and I swear I read about 70 books.  Last year was only about 2.  Read tons of stuff for uni but never cover to cover.
> 
> I've started on Bram Stokers 'Dracula' for first book of the year.




study completely kills the time or wish to read loads.  but there's a few uni books i do need to actually read the whole arguement of. and I'm examining some other options.	 


1. Jon Lawrence - Speaking for the People


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 1, 2014)

toggle said:


> study completely kills the time or wish to read loads.  but there's a few uni books i do need to actually read the whole arguement of. and I'm examining some other options.
> 
> 
> 1. Jon Lawrence - Speaking for the People



Totally yeah.  If you have to read all the time it's a bit of a busman's holiday to do it for pleasure.

Might try to read some sociology stuff the whole way through myself, I'm sure it will be worthwhile


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 1, 2014)

tar1984 said:


> Got a kindle this year so I'm hoping it sparks more reading.
> 
> I remember doing this challenge a few years ago and I swear I read about 70 books.  Last year was only about 2.  Read tons of stuff for uni but never cover to cover.
> 
> I've started on Bram Stokers 'Dracula' for first book of the year.



follow with Shelley 'Frankenstein' for great justice


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 1, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> follow with Shelley 'Frankenstein' for great justice



Ok, will do. 

Downloaded tons of classics onto the kindle for free, it's awesome


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> 1/75 Mammoth Book of Best New SF 26- Gardner Dozois (anthology)


nothing posted before 0001 this morning counts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2014)

1: Molly Absolon, Trailside navigation: map and compass (Guilford, CT: Falcon Guides, 2010)


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 1, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> nothing posted before 0001 this morning counts.



I got it for christmas and finished it now so it counts in my book. You may feel free to discount it but I'm having it in my personal count regardless of your pettifogging rules


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I got it for christmas and finished it now so it counts in my book. You may feel free to discount it but I'm having it in my personal count regardless of your pettifogging rules





Pickman's model said:


> books, including textbooks, have to be read from cover to cover. they have to be finished in 2014 so you can start now but any books finished before 0001 on 1 january have to go in the 2013 thread.


include it in your count if you will: no one else is including books they read last year.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 1, 2014)

don't care, I'm a loose cannon and my book counts


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> don't care,









> I'm a loose cannon and my book counts


yes, you're all over the place.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 1, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> yes, you're all over the place.




and I've read more books than you so far. Crack on.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> and I've read more books than you so far. Crack on.


no you haven't - even on your own peculiar terms one is not more than one.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 1, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> no you haven't - even on your own peculiar terms one is not more than one.




it's an anthology containing two full length novellas and sundry shorts. I make the effort to try and join in with the thread and you try to hem me in with your rules and your details. This maverick is starting from 1/75. I've a book under my belt, what have you under yours?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> it's an anthology containing two full length novellas and sundry shorts. I make the effort to try and join in with the thread and you try to hem me in with your rules and your details. This maverick is starting from 1/75. I've a book under my belt, what have you under yours?


read the fucking thread and find out. you're starting the 2014 thread - the period of which runs from 0001 on 1 january 2014 to 0001 on 1 january 2015 with a book you read last year. why would you want to put that book here and not in last year's total, where it belongs?


----------



## Shirl (Jan 1, 2014)

I can't remember what I aimed for in 2012 but I didn't reach my target. Last year I didn't commit and it's just as well as I haven't yet finished the second book I started last year 
Anyway, a new year and and I'm going for 10 which is hardly any but based on last year will be a struggle.


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 1, 2014)

Dottie vs Pickman's...

This time it's literary...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I can't remember what I aimed for in 2012 but I didn't reach my target. Last year I didn't commit and it's just as well as I haven't yet finished the second book I started last year
> Anyway, a new year and and I'm going for 10 which is hardly any but based on last year will be a struggle.


i hope you enjoy it


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 1, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> read the fucking thread and find out. you're starting the 2014 thread - the period of which runs from 0001 on 1 january 2014 to 0001 on 1 january 2015 with a book you read last year. why would you want to put that book here and not in last year's total, where it belongs?




I've read it, and the last one. However I am starting this one with 1/75. And there isn't a thing you can do about it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I've read it, and the last one. However I am starting this one with 1/75. And there isn't a thing you can do about it.


if you read the last thread you will have seen my post #916:





Pickman's model said:


> the 2014 thread will be started in a few days time. this is only to allow people a while in which to make their estimates for 2014 reading before getting down to it. this thread will not be closed, so you will be able to post your reading although please put any books completed after midnight on the night of 31 dec / 1 jan in the 2014 thread.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 1, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> if you read the last thread you will have seen my post #916:




Well, I just read the dedication in said anthology which means its now completely finished and 1/75 is mine. And I never usually bother with dedications 'oh my wonderful wife who put up with me HOHO my amazing agent *gobble gobble* God and my Mother' etc etc.


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 1, 2014)

You're not going to start waving your bookmarks at each other, are you?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Well, I just read the dedication in said anthology which means its now completely finished and 1/75 is mine. And I never usually bother with dedications 'oh my wonderful wife who put up with me HOHO my amazing agent *gobble gobble* God and my Mother' etc etc.


if you want your 2014 to be 366 days to everyone else's 365, that's fine with me. but i'll recall your cheating yourself and be careful not to play you at cards, pool, scrabble etc lest you act the same towards other people too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 1, 2014)

everyone cheats at cards, only some of us don't get caught at it.


----------



## veracity (Jan 2, 2014)

OK, I'm in. I'm sick of not reading anymore! Aiming low, so as not to disappoint myself, so 1-10.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 2, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> everyone cheats at cards, only some of us don't get caught at it.


you will do now because everyone will be watching you for it


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 2, 2014)

ok - have just take advantage of the kindle sale to load up with a good stack of books.  I'll aim for one a month, which seems pathetic, but considering I don't have time to read on my commute (not recommended for motorists) it's hard to see when i'll have the time to read more.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 2, 2014)

I read 35 in 2013 - beating my target of 30.  I'll set 35 as my target for this year....


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 2, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> ok - have just take advantage of the kindle sale to load up with a good stack of books.  I'll aim for one a month, which seems pathetic, but considering I don't have time to read on my commute (not recommended for motorists) it's hard to see when i'll have the time to read more.



Do you like to read in the bath?
I get a lot of my reading done whilst semi submerged


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 2, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you will do now because everyone will be watching you for it








'DotCommunist, see that bird over there who hasn't read as many books as us..?'

'That's your mum, that is..'


----------



## toggle (Jan 2, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> ok - have just take advantage of the kindle sale to load up with a good stack of books.  I'll aim for one a month, which seems pathetic, but considering I don't have time to read on my commute (not recommended for motorists) it's hard to see when i'll have the time to read more.



your descriptions of your work do make me wonder how you have time to breathe tbh.l


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 2, 2014)

Bakunin said:


> 'DotCommunist, see that bird over there who hasn't read as many books as us..?'
> 
> 'That's your mum, that is..'


it's nothing to do with how many books someone's read as such: it's not like someone who reads 150 books in 2014 is better than someone who reads 15. this is the 2014 thread and so books read in 2013 don't count.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 2, 2014)

BoatieBird said:


> Do you like to read in the bath?
> I get a lot of my reading done whilst semi submerged


i usually watch films in the bath via netflix or similar.  I have got a waterproof kindle case somewhere, but it's a faff.  However, i did read 'A Casual Vacancy' in the bath last year. It took MONTHS.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 2, 2014)

BoatieBird said:


> Do you like to read in the bath?
> I get a lot of my reading done whilst semi submerged


No bath here.  I'd like to see you try reading in the shower, even with the reading material in a waterproof pouch of some sort.  

BTW this is where the older e readers without a touch screen come into their own.  I can turn pages on mine without having to take my gloves off.


----------



## belboid (Jan 2, 2014)

I will go for 30 again, but will endeavour to read fewer young adult novels this time


----------



## toggle (Jan 3, 2014)

1. Jon Lawrence - Speaking for the People
2. David Cannadine - Ornamentalism


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 3, 2014)

Im gonna go for 50, have tried before but Ive always stuttered and given up, story of my life fair play. Im gonna be travelling up until August and then probably on the dole for the rest of the year after that so should be able to do it. To kick things off...

1. Steinbeck / The Pearl
2. Bill Brayson / America, 1927

If anyone knows how to work a Spanish keyboard please help a brother out!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 3, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> i usually watch films in the bath via netflix or similar.  I have got a waterproof kindle case somewhere, but it's a faff.  However, i did read 'A Casual Vacancy' in the bath last year. It took MONTHS.



I really enjoyed A Casual Vacancy 

One of the main reasons I get to read so much is that I'm often out-voted on what to watch on TV, so I let the menfolk watch_ Destroyed in Seconds_ or whatever and I go for a soak in the bath and a read.

Anyway...

1/60 - Ian McEwan, Sweet Tooth


----------



## Limerick Red (Jan 3, 2014)

1/45 - Across Frontiers - International Support for the Miners Strike 1984/85

A re-read, read it years ago, and found it in me parents house at xmas.
Decent read, a bit "trot-ie" in places, Anarchists only mentioned once and briefly in it. Based on the conclusions drawn in the last chapter, I would be curious what the author would think of the state of the left today...would have a bleedin heart attack I'd say.

A re-read for the next one as well, the blueshirts by maurice manning.


----------



## belboid (Jan 3, 2014)

1/30 - Dan Hancox - The Village Against the World

Very enjoyable history of Marinaleda, the Andalusian pueblo that has resisted neo-liberalism for over thirty years, delivering vastly better wages and cultural life than anywhere else in the region. And all without religion or coppers. Quite inspirational.


----------



## Limerick Red (Jan 3, 2014)

belboid said:


> 1/30 - Dan Hancox - The Village Against the World
> 
> Very enjoyable history of Marinaleda, the Andalusian pueblo that has resisted neo-liberalism for over thirty years, delivering vastly better wages and cultural life than anywhere else in the region. And all without religion or coppers. Quite inspirational.



Sounds good, might give it a go.


----------



## belboid (Jan 3, 2014)

Limerick Red said:


> Sounds good, might give it a go.


well worth it, and it won't take you long


----------



## toggle (Jan 3, 2014)

toggle said:


> 1. Jon Lawrence - Speaking for the People
> 2. David Cannadine - Ornamentalism



and next, the ever thrilling 

3. Otte and Readman - By elections in British Politics. 

a real page turner of monumental importance.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 4, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing


----------



## la ressistance (Jan 4, 2014)

My book has 231 pages. I'm on page 32! 32/231 and I've got about 348 days to go to finish it. MATHS.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 5, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon


----------



## Greebo (Jan 5, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara  - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)


----------



## iona (Jan 5, 2014)

1/40  Eon - Greg Bear


----------



## strung out (Jan 5, 2014)

I've managed between 50 and 75 over the last few years, so I'm going to go for an optimistic 75 this year. I've got a dissertation to write between now and May, but after that, I'll only be working 2.5 days a week, so should have plenty of time to read.

1/75 Fevre Dream - George R R Martin


----------



## districtline (Jan 5, 2014)

Last year's goal was 50, think I read 20 or so. Should have much more time for reading this year so aiming for 50 again.

Thant Myint-U - Where China Meets India: Burma and the New Crossroads of Asia (1/50)
Roberto Bolaño - Amulet (2/50)


----------



## Belushi (Jan 5, 2014)

Jim Higgins 'More Years for the Locust' (1/20)


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 6, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing

*3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock*


----------



## ringo (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm going for 31-40 again, although I may do better than last year as not cycling to work at the mo.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 6, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> 1/75 Mammoth Book of Best New SF 26- Gardner Dozois (anthology)



2/75  Edge of Infinity (anthology)- Jonathon Straham


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 6, 2014)

I've gone for the 31-40 range which is ambitious of me but i'm keen to continue a rekindled love of reading.

If i manage 25 i will be very happy.


----------



## Anonymous1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Failed miserably in my attempts last year so i need to read more this year. Double figures would be a decent start.
Almost finished 'Eyes of the Tailless Animals' - Soon Ok Lee. Another North Korean survivor's story with an annoying christian angle.
Some of the tales of death and toture are beyond horrific but the "I now know God Was helping me" shite is also a bit grating.

1/10, almost.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 6, 2014)

1. *LAIDLAW *- William McIlvanney. Really enjoyed it, interesting and not what I expected


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 7, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 1. *LAIDLAW *- William McIlvanney. Really enjoyed it, interesting and not what I expected



McIlvanney's incapable of writing a bad book.


----------



## ringo (Jan 7, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> 1/75 Mammoth Book of Best New SF 26- Gardner Dozois (anthology)
> 2/75  Edge of Infinity (anthology)- Jonathon Straham



Cheers Dotty, just bought those two for my Dads birthday


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 7, 2014)

never done this thread before but seeing as i'm fretting already about the amount of work i haven't done for my dissertation i figured it might be motivating to keep a record of the stuff i _have_ done. no goal in mind.

1. touched with fire - kay redfield jamison


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 7, 2014)

ringo said:


> Cheers Dotty, just bought those two for my Dads birthday




only one crossover story(appears in both anthologies). This time of year I usually work my way through genre anthologies of last years shorts. Doing the fantasy collections next- Gene Wolfes done a short thats been getting some buzz all year.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 7, 2014)

1. touched with fire - kay redfield jamison
2. infinity net - yayoi kusama

(no i'm not a super speed reader i only had 50 pages left of the kusama)


----------



## Anonymous1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Finished the first of the year, now where to go.

Got about seven or eight books in a drawer but which one. Has anyone read any of these and think they are a decent read:

Unpeople: Britain's secret human rights abuses.																		 Mark Curtis
Anarchism and the City, revolution and counter-revolution in Barcelona								   Chris Ealham
Anarchist Seeds Beneath The Snow																						  David Goodway
The world that never was: A true story of Dreamers, Schemers, Anarchists and secret agents	   Alex Butterworth

I'll start another tomorrow night, so i'll see then.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 7, 2014)

Anonymous1 said:


> Finished the first of the year, now where to go.
> 
> Got about seven or eight books in a drawer but which one. Has anyone read any of these and think they are a decent read:
> 
> ...


i liked 'the world that never was'. i think mark curtis is a bit overrated.


----------



## belboid (Jan 7, 2014)

belboid said:


> 1/30 - Dan Hancox - The Village Against the World


2/30 - Mark Kermode - Hatchet Job.  Love Movies, Hate Critics

Kermode would probably include an argument about whether there was a fullstop in the title or not, but it seems wisest to put it in.  An enjoyable defence of the role of critics, and various failings of the film industry. It should really have a more robust defence of critics, imo, but MK can't go as he might want to because of feelings of inferiority about his own knowledge of film theory.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 7, 2014)

1. Ben Counter - Seventh Retribution.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 7, 2014)

Anonymous1 said:


> The world that never was: A true story of Dreamers, Schemers, Anarchists and secret agents	   Alex Butterworth
> 
> .


 
read this last year.  thoroughly enjoyable and very enlightening.  i enjoyed it muchly.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 7, 2014)

1. Conquest - Julian Stockwin
2. Dominion - C J Sansom


----------



## marty21 (Jan 7, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.


----------



## Anonymous1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i liked 'the world that never was'. i think mark curtis is a bit overrated.





el-ahrairah said:


> read this last year.  thoroughly enjoyable and very enlightening.  i enjoyed it muchly.



That settles it then, Cheers.  Broken the seal for a peek so might just start it later on.

As for Curtis, not read any of his stuff but i saw a vid of him speaking at a terrorism conference(?) a few years ago and i thought it was interesting.
I think it was during a John Pilger interview i later heard him mentioned so thought he'd be worth look. 
Overrated i can deal with, by the time i get round to reading something it's long lost its popularity any road. As long as it keeps me interested then job done.


----------



## ringo (Jan 8, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams


----------



## toggle (Jan 9, 2014)

1. Jon Lawrence - Speaking for the People
2. David Cannadine - Ornamentalism
3. Otte and Readman - By elections in British Politics.
4. Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness


----------



## strung out (Jan 9, 2014)

1/75 Fevre Dream - George R R Martin
2/75 No Country for Old Men - Cormac McCarthy


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 9, 2014)

wayward bob said:


> 1. touched with fire - kay redfield jamison
> 2. infinity net - yayoi kusama
> 
> (no i'm not a super speed reader i only had 50 pages left of the kusama)



Pickman's model

why have you not picked up on this flagrant violation of your holy rules when you were so vociferous in your condemnation of my infraction?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Pickman's model
> 
> why have you not picked up on this flagrant violation of your holy rules when you were so vociferous in your condemnation of my infraction?


what infraction? any book completed after midnight on 31/12 - 1/1 counts. books completed before that time count in last year's total. it's really very simple.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 9, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> *what infraction? *any book completed after midnight on 31/12 - 1/1 counts. books completed before that time count in last year's total. it's really very simple.




I'll take that as tacit admission that I have not broken the code of reading challenge conduct then.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I'll take that as tacit admission that I have not broken the code of reading challenge conduct then.


you just put your last book of 2013 in the wrong year.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 9, 2014)

1. Wu-Ming - Altai


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2014)

1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman


----------



## inva (Jan 9, 2014)

I think I will have a go at this and try for 40.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 10, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.


----------



## strung out (Jan 10, 2014)

1/75 _Fevre Dream_ - George R R Martin
2/75 _No Country for Old Men_ - Cormac McCarthy

3/75 _The Shock of the Fall_ - Nathan Filer

This is a great book - it's about growing up, disability and mental health, all told from the perspective of a 19 year old who is forced to cope with all of these things. It's written by a mental health nurse from Bristol and it's just won the Costa Prize for best debut book. Really do recommend it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 10, 2014)

2/75 prisoners of the sun
3/75 down north


----------



## andysays (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't normally keep a record of books read, so I have no idea how many I'm likely to read in a year. For the purpose of this thread I'll go for 25, which shouldn't be too optimistic.

I'm currently about halfway through 1Q84 by Haruki Murakami, so that will be my first in a few days or a week or something


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 10, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> 2/75 prisoners of the sun
> 3/75 down north



include the authors or I'll complain to Pickman  . . .oh, wait.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 10, 2014)

imposs1904 said:


> include the authors or I'll complain to Pickman  . . .oh, wait.


there's no onus on me to put the titles in at all.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 10, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> there's no onus on me to put the titles in at all.



only because you set in place the rules for this thread without first consulting the Urban 75 Soviet, you autocratic bastard.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 10, 2014)

imposs1904 said:


> only because you set in place the rules for this thread without first consulting the Urban 75 Soviet, you autocratic bastard.


no, this is a thread for people to record their reading in a particular year. people can record how they will, the only provisos being a) the book is read completely; b) the book is read in a particular year, in this case 2014.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 10, 2014)

1/26 A Biography of Led Zeppelin: When Giants Walked the Earth by Mick Wall


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 10, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> no, this is a thread for people to record their reading in a particular year. people can record how they will, the only provisos being a) the book is read completely; b) the book is read in a particular year, in this case 2014.



yep, your rules Czar Pickman.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 10, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2014)

3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 10, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon

*2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods*


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey guys
So last year I did the Reading Challenge thingie on Goodreads (which is a fantastic site btw, my username is UnicornFairy in case anyone cares). Set myself a target of 45. I was on track until Christmas and mock exam revision ruined everything - I missed the target by 1 book. 1 fucking book.
So anyway, same target this year. If I miss it again then I will strangle a llama I swear to god xD
Anyone I probably will not be updating my progress on here, but on Goodreads as I would usually do. Just thought I'd share this with you though!


----------



## weltweit (Jan 11, 2014)

There is no way I am setting a target, that just isn't how I read.
Last year I only read 16 books but that might have been 16 more than the year before!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2014)

weltweit said:


> There is no way I am setting a target, that just isn't how I read.
> Last year I only read 16 books but that might have been 16 more than the year before!


this thread might be the one for you then 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/what-book-are-you-reading-part-2.180864/


----------



## weltweit (Jan 11, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> this thread might be the one for you then
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/what-book-are-you-reading-part-2.180864/


Sure, thanks, I think I may have posted to it before actually !!


----------



## strung out (Jan 11, 2014)

1/75 _Fevre Dream_ - George R R Martin
2/75 _No Country for Old Men_ - Cormac McCarthy
3/75 _The Shock of the Fall_ - Nathan Filer

4/75 _Stoner_ - John Williams

Bloody brilliant - think this is up there as one of my favourite novels. I'd compare it to The Remains of the Day, or Earth Abides. All are novels where nothing much happens, but are marked out by the understated stoic characters as they live their un-remarkable lives (more remarkable in the case of EA, but you know what I mean).


----------



## Kidda (Jan 11, 2014)

1/20- War and Peace by Ricky Hatton


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 11, 2014)

1. Steinbeck / The Pearl
2. Bill Brayson / America, 1927
3. Bukowski - Women (misogynistic wank)
4. Baldwin - Giovanni's Room

Next up is Shelley's Frankenstein.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2014)

4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland


----------



## Me76 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm setting a target if 45 this year after setting a target of 50 last year, which mysteriously changed to 40 at some point and actually finishing 43. 

My start to the year has been hampered by a free month of Netflix and an addiction to Gossip Girl (yes I am that trashy) but have now finished the first one, started last year. 

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> 2/75 prisoners of the sun
> 3/75 down north


4/75 the beautiful thing that comes to us all


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 12, 2014)

1: Slavery by Another Name: The re-enslavement of black Americans from the Civil War to World War 2 - Douglas Blackmon
2: Estates:An Intimate History - Lynsey Hanley


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 12, 2014)

1. Reamde,  neal Stevenson 
2. Rainbows end,  vernor vinge


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 12, 2014)

1. Wu-Ming - Altai
2. Gerald Durrell - My Family and other Animals*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 13, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
*
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra*


----------



## inva (Jan 13, 2014)

1. Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life by Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields


----------



## Belushi (Jan 13, 2014)

Jim Higgins 'More Years for the Locust' (1/20)
*Caspar Addyman 'Help Yourself' (2/20)*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 13, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 1. Ben Counter - Seventh Retribution.



2. Emmett Grogan - Ringolevio


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 13, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> 1/75 Mammoth Book of Best New SF 26- Gardner Dozois (anthology)
> 
> 2/75  Edge of Infinity (anthology)- Jonathon Straham




3/75 Sea Wolf- Jack London


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 14, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
*
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 14, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock

*4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
*
Really enjoyed this, already looking forward to reading the next in the series which is due sometime this year.


----------



## ringo (Jan 14, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck


----------



## colacubes (Jan 14, 2014)

1/20 John L. Williams - America's Mistress:  Eartha Kitt, Her Life and Times


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 14, 2014)

1. touched with fire - kay redfield jamison
2. infinity net - yayoi kusama
3. moorish style - miles danby

whacking great coffee table book with just the right amount of historical/technical explanation and stunning illustrations, might have to buy a copy.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 15, 2014)

1/26 A Biography of Led Zeppelin: When Giants Walked the Earth by Mick Wall
2/26 Pacific Vortex by Clive Cussler


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 15, 2014)

Just missed out on the 50 last year so making a special effort this year...

1. Raymond Chandler - Farewell My Lovely
2. Raymond Chandler - The Long Goodbye
3. Kenneth Grant - Remembering Aleister Crowley


----------



## cesare (Jan 15, 2014)

100 legal sites to download free literature here: http://justenglish.me/2012/09/01/free-books-100-legal-sites-to-download-literature/


----------



## Favelado (Jan 15, 2014)

I want to do a modest two per calendar month this year. I think that's a nice pace.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 15, 2014)

1/35 - Life - Keith Richards


----------



## inva (Jan 15, 2014)

1. Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life by Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields
2. A Murder of Quality by John le Carre


----------



## MrSki (Jan 15, 2014)

1. Conquest - Julian Stockwin
2. Dominion - C J Sansom
*3. Winter in Madrid C J Sansom
4. The Fields of Death Simon Scarrow*


----------



## toggle (Jan 15, 2014)

1. Jon Lawrence - Speaking for the People
2. David Cannadine - Ornamentalism
3. Otte and Readman - By elections in British Politics.
4. Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
5. Joseph Meisel - Public speech and the culture of public life in the age of gladstone


----------



## mod (Jan 15, 2014)

When i first seen this thread I thought "fuck knows" but seeing as I'm already half way through my second book (both xmas pressies) by mid jan I think 24 - 30ish seems about right. 

And what are the two books I got for xmas? Seeing as you asked....

_Creation Stories: Riots, Raves and Running a Label_
Alan McGee

and...

_Mr Blue: Memoirs of a Renegade_
Edward Bunker


----------



## Corax (Jan 15, 2014)

Does feedly count as a book?


----------



## colbhoy (Jan 15, 2014)

1/20 - Laidlaw by William McIlvanney


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 16, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland


 
i love that book soooo much.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 16, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 2. Emmett Grogan - Ringolevio


 
3. Ian Watson - Space Marine


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i love that book soooo much.


it was on the 'book swap' shelf in my gp surgery. v. glad i picked it up 

Pickman's model - are re-reads ok on here? thinking of digging 'generation a' out again..


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 16, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> it was on the 'book swap' shelf in my gp surgery. v. glad i picked it up
> 
> Pickman's model - are re-reads ok on here? thinking of digging 'generation a' out again..


if you haven't read it in a while.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 16, 2014)

1/40 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin.
2/40 - Rebels for the Cause: The Alternative History of Arsenal Football Club - John Spurling.
3/40 - Homage to Catalonia - George Orwell


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 16, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> 2/40 - Rebels for the Cause: The Alternative History of Arsenal Football Club - John Spurling.


what did you think of it?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 16, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> what did you think of it?



I enjoyed it.
It certainly blows away the myth of the Arsenal being an establishment club always behaving correctly. From Henry Norris to David Dein the book is full of rogues who you can't help but forgive. 
I was particularly interested in the player battles with the Arsenal Board, George Eastham is a hero to me now for his High Court action that changed football for ever. The tour of Australia in 1977 showed what little control Terry Neill could exert over the likes of Malcolm Macdonald et al.

I would put Wilf Copping in any all time starting eleven. Willie Young another militant demanding better terms for the players, i remember sneaking into the Clock End as a boy and watching him play, used to be terrified when he got the ball.

Historically, the Arsenal Board have treated the players and fans with contempt but that is true of all clubs. The Dein inspired Bond Scheme for the rebuilding of Highbury and the lower wage scale for players like O'leary and Brady who rose from the youth ranks are prime examples.

They used to say that football was a working mans game and all that changed with Thatcher and the money from Sky but it's never been a working mans game.

I think the structure of the book could have been better but it's well written and a must read for any Arsenal fan.

A few of my favourite quotes from the book;

_Norris was already the undisputed master of covering his tracks. On buying his majority stake in Woolwich Arsenal, he proposed a merger with Fulham in order to create a London ‘super-club’, and a permanent move to Craven Cottage. This was possibly the first proven case of a member of the Conservative Party being involved in ‘cottaging’ activities._

_When the vote was taken, Chelsea got their reprieve and Arsenal, staggeringly, were promoted – by eighteen votes to Spurs’s eight. Even Tottenham’s parrot, presented to the club on a voyage home from their 1908 South American tour, was unable to cope with the news. It dropped dead, thus giving rise to the footballing cliché ‘sick as a parrot’

Six foot two, eyes of blue, Willie Young is after you’, began to boom out whenever he appeared. Yet that mantra was short-lived, partly due to the fact that he was actually six foot three. The rather more simplistic ‘Willie, Willie, Willie’ caught on, though, as did ‘We’ve got the biggest Willie in the land’, sung to the tune of ‘The Whole World In Our Hands’_


----------



## strung out (Jan 16, 2014)

1/75 _Fevre Dream_ - George R R Martin
2/75 _No Country for Old Men_ - Cormac McCarthy
3/75 _The Shock of the Fall_ - Nathan Filer
4/75 _Stoner_ - John Williams

5/75 Clifford D Simak - City


----------



## toggle (Jan 16, 2014)

1. Jon Lawrence - Speaking for the People
2. David Cannadine - Ornamentalism
3. Otte and Readman - By elections in British Politics.
4. Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
5. Joseph Meisel - Public speech and the culture of public life in the age of gladstone
6. D Southgate - The passing of the Whigs


----------



## Kidda (Jan 16, 2014)

1/20- War and Peace by Ricky Hatton
2/20- The universe verses Alex Woods by Gavin Extence


----------



## Greebo (Jan 17, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde


----------



## Red Storm (Jan 18, 2014)

1/20 - _The Night Circus_ by Erin Morgenstern (excellent 5/5)
2/20 - _On the Map: Why the world looks the way it does _by Simon Garfield (starts off strong but gets a bit silly and crap 3.5/5)


----------



## inva (Jan 18, 2014)

1. Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life by Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields
2. A Murder of Quality by John le Carre
3. The Impossible Dead by Ian Rankin


----------



## iona (Jan 18, 2014)

1/40 Eon - Greg Bear
2/40 The Death of Ivan Ilyich & Other Stories - Leo Tolstoy

(The "other stories" were Family Happiness, The Kreutzer Sonata and The Devil)


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 19, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
*
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 19, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling

*5/60 - Oscar Wilde  - The Picture of Dorian Gray*


----------



## strung out (Jan 19, 2014)

1/75 _Fevre Dream_ - George R R Martin
2/75 _No Country for Old Men_ - Cormac McCarthy
3/75 _The Shock of the Fall_ - Nathan Filer
4/75 _Stoner_ - John Williams
5/75 Clifford D Simak - City

6/75 Twenty Trillion Leagues Under the Sea - Adam Roberts

This is an early contender for one of my books of the year. It's an homage/pastiche/sequel to Jules Verne's Twenty Thousand Leagues, and it's beautifully done. There are some great full page illustrations too


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 19, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 3. Ian Watson - Space Marine



4. Edward Albee - Who's Afraid Of Virginia Wolf?


----------



## veracity (Jan 19, 2014)

After reading everyone's starting list, I'm a little red faced that my first book is a Stephen King, but fuck it - first book of the year. I'm breaking myself in gently ok?

1/10 Under the Dome - Stephen King


----------



## districtline (Jan 19, 2014)

Bobo Karlsson - Urban Safari.2 (3/50)
George Orwell - Burmese Days (4/50)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> 4/75 the beautiful thing that comes to us all


5/75 some thoughts on scouts and spies


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 19, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> 1: Slavery by Another Name: The re-enslavement of black Americans from the Civil War to World War 2 - Douglas Blackmon
> 2: Estates:An Intimate History - Lynsey Hanley



3: The KLF: Chaos, Magic and the Band who Burned a Million Pounds - John Higgs


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 19, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> 1/75 Mammoth Book of Best New SF 26- Gardner Dozois (anthology)
> 
> 2/75 Edge of Infinity (anthology)- Jonathon Straham
> 
> 3/75 Sea Wolf- Jack London



4/75 Daemon- Daniel Suarez

5/75 Forge of Darkness- Steven Erickson


----------



## Me76 (Jan 19, 2014)

veracity said:


> After reading everyone's starting list, I'm a little red faced that my first book is a Stephen King, but fuck it - first book of the year. I'm breaking myself in gently ok?
> 
> 1/10 Under the Dome - Stephen King


Did you get it cheap in the kindle sale?  I've read it previously (massive King fan) but bought it on the kindle for £2.99 just because then when I want to reread I won't have to carry the massive tome that it is.  

I have had to bail on a book which I don't like doing. But The Book Of Dave wasn't making me want to read. I so should have read a sample before I paid for it. 

I've started another one now so will hopefully get moving.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> 1/40 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin.
> 2/40 - Rebels for the Cause: The Alternative History of Arsenal Football Club - John Spurling.
> 3/40 - Homage to Catalonia - George Orwell



4/40 - Twelve Years a Slave - Solomon Northup.
5/40 - King Solomon's Mines - Henry Rider Haggard.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 19, 2014)

ok...I do read books but I forget to put them up here

1/50  Memoirs of a survivor  - Doris Lessing
2/50 Hare with Amber Eyes - Edmund De Waal
3/50 Maus - Art Spiegelman


----------



## veracity (Jan 20, 2014)

Me76 said:


> Did you get it cheap in the kindle sale?  I've read it previously (massive King fan) but bought it on the kindle for £2.99 just because then when I want to reread I won't have to carry the massive tome that it is.
> 
> I have had to bail on a book which I don't like doing. But The Book Of Dave wasn't making me want to read. I so should have read a sample before I paid for it.
> 
> I've started another one now so will hopefully get moving


Not in the Kindle sale no, found it lurking on my computer and can't remember where/when I got it! 

Book of Dave is on my 'to read' list... Maybe I shouldn't bother! ;-)


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 20, 2014)

1. Robert Holdstock - Mythago Wood


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 20, 2014)

1. touched with fire - kay redfield jamison
2. infinity net - yayoi kusama
3. moorish style - miles danby
4. born to run - christopher mcdougall


----------



## weltweit (Jan 20, 2014)

1) Inversions, Iain M Banks
2) The State of the Art, Iain M Banks


----------



## Limerick Red (Jan 20, 2014)

1/45 - Across Frontiers - International Support for the Miners Strike 1984/85
2/45 - The Blueshirts - Maurice Manning
3/45 - The Village against the world - Dan Hancox


Cheers for the recommendation for the last one belboid


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 21, 2014)

1. Steinbeck / The Pearl
2. Bill Brayson / America, 1927
3. Bukowski - Women (misogynistic wank)
4. Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
5. Shelley - Frankenstein
6. London - Call Of The Wild


----------



## braindancer (Jan 21, 2014)

1/35 - Life - Keith Richards
2/35 - The Forever War - Joe Haldeman


----------



## strung out (Jan 21, 2014)

1/75 _Fevre Dream_ - George R. R. Martin
2/75 _No Country for Old Men_ - Cormac McCarthy
3/75 _The Shock of the Fall_ - Nathan Filer
4/75 _Stoner_ - John Williams
5/75 _City_ - Clifford D. Simak
6/75 _Twenty Trillion Leagues Under the Sea_ - Adam Roberts

7/75 _An Astronaut's Guide to Life on Earth_ - Chris Hadfield


----------



## veracity (Jan 21, 2014)

Blimey, I'm really breaking myself in gently here...

1/10 Under the Dome - Stephen King
*2/10 Coraline - Neil Gaiman* (I'll admit it's a novella, primarily for kids, but a good, sinister read nevertheless)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> 4/40 - Twelve Years a Slave - Solomon Northup.
> 5/40 - King Solomon's Mines - Henry Rider Haggard.



6/40 - You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times. - Howard Zinn.
7/40 - Civil Disobedience - Henry David Thoreau.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 21, 2014)

1 - Dracula - Bram Stoker


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 21, 2014)

1/75 Mammoth Book of Best New SF 26- Gardner Dozois (anthology)

2/75 Edge of Infinity (anthology)- Jonathon Straham

3/75 Sea Wolf- Jack London
4/75 Daemon- Daniel Suarez

5/75 Forge of Darkness- Steven Erickson

6/75 The Citys Son- Tom Pollock


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 22, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
*
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe*


----------



## MrSki (Jan 22, 2014)

1. Conquest - Julian Stockwin
2. Dominion - C J Sansom
3. Winter in Madrid C J Sansom
4. The Fields of Death Simon Scarrow
*5. My Little Armalite James Hawes
6. Brethren Robyn Young*


----------



## Belushi (Jan 22, 2014)

Jim Higgins 'More Years for the Locust' (1/20)
Caspar Addyman 'Help Yourself' (2/20)
*Orhan Pamuk 'The White Castle' (3/20)*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 22, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray

*6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk*


----------



## Kidda (Jan 22, 2014)

1/20- War and Peace by Ricky Hatton
2/20- The universe verses Alex Woods by Gavin Extence
3/20- Deadliest Catch Desperate Hours- by Discovery


----------



## starfish (Jan 22, 2014)

Gone for 11-20 this time as not hit my target in recent years. So far im on book 3.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 23, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 24, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
*
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe*


----------



## ringo (Jan 24, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 24, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 

*7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects *


----------



## andysays (Jan 24, 2014)

1/26 Haruki Murakami _1Q94 Book One and Book Two_


----------



## Greebo (Jan 24, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 25, 2014)

1/75 Mammoth Book of Best New SF 26- Gardner Dozois (anthology)

2/75 Edge of Infinity (anthology)- Jonathon Straham

3/75 Sea Wolf- Jack London
4/75 Daemon- Daniel Suarez

5/75 Forge of Darkness- Steven Erickson

6/75 The Citys Son- Tom Pollock

7/75 Polar City Blues-Katherine Kerr


----------



## strung out (Jan 25, 2014)

1/75 _Fevre Dream_ - George R. R. Martin
2/75 _No Country for Old Men_ - Cormac McCarthy
3/75 _The Shock of the Fall_ - Nathan Filer
4/75 _Stoner_ - John Williams
5/75 _City_ - Clifford D. Simak
6/75 _Twenty Trillion Leagues Under the Sea_ - Adam Roberts
7/75 _An Astronaut's Guide to Life on Earth_ - Chris Hadfield

8/75 _Titus Groan_ - Mervyn Peake


----------



## inva (Jan 25, 2014)

1. Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life by Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields
2. A Murder of Quality by John le Carre
3. The Impossible Dead by Ian Rankin
4. If It Is Your Life by James Kelman
5. The Boom and the Bubble: The US in the World Economy by Robert Brenner


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2014)

belboid said:


> 1/30 - Dan Hancox - The Village Against the World
> 2/30 - Mark Kermode - Hatchet Job.  Love Movies, Hate Critics


3/30 - S Alexander Reed - Assimilate: a Critical History of Industrial Music

A detailed and thorough history, very good on the music, and its musical and aesthetic history & development. Rather weaker on the politics of various bands.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 25, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 

*8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 26, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
*
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby*


----------



## braindancer (Jan 26, 2014)

1/35 - Life - Keith Richards
2/35 - The Forever War - Joe Haldeman
3/35 - Stoner - John Williams


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 26, 2014)

1 - Dracula - Bram Stoker

2 - Homage to Catalonia - George Orwell


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 26, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 4. Edward Albee - Who's Afraid Of Virginia Wolf?



5. Wendy Neal - With Disastrous Consequences


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 27, 2014)

1/40 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin.
2/40 - Rebels for the Cause: The Alternative History of Arsenal Football Club - John Spurling.
3/40 - Homage to Catalonia - George Orwell
4/40 - Twelve Years a Slave - Solomon Northup.
5/40 - King Solomon's Mines - Henry Rider Haggard.
6/40 - You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times. - Howard Zinn.
7/40 - Civil Disobedience - Henry David Thoreau.

*8/40 - Web Of Deceit: Britain's Real Foreign Policy - Mark Curtis.*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 27, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 5. Wendy Neal - With Disastrous Consequences


 
6. John Julius Norwich - The Popes


----------



## belboid (Jan 27, 2014)

1/30 - Dan Hancox - The Village Against the World
2/30 - Mark Kermode - Hatchet Job. Love Movies, Hate Critics
3/30 - S Alexander Reed - Assimilate: a Critical History of Industrial Music
4/30 - Robin Cooper - The Timewasters Letters


----------



## MrSki (Jan 27, 2014)

1. Conquest - Julian Stockwin
2. Dominion - C J Sansom
3. Winter in Madrid C J Sansom
4. The Fields of Death Simon Scarrow
5. My Little Armalite James Hawes
6. Brethren Robyn Young

*7.The guns of El Kebir John Wilcox
8. Brass Helen Walsh*


----------



## Me76 (Jan 27, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin

2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
Brilliant book about growing up, illness and life and death. Loved it!!


----------



## Balbi (Jan 27, 2014)

1. Murphy - Samuel Beckett
2. The Wasp Factory - Iain Banks
3. How I Escaped My Certain Fate - Stewart Lee
4. A Streetcar Named Desire - Tennessee Williams
5. Camino Royale/The Rose Tattoo - Tennessee Williams


----------



## ringo (Jan 28, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 28, 2014)

1 - Dracula - Bram Stoker
2 - Homage to Catalonia - George Orwell

3 - Stoner - John Williams

I read this because so many people have it on their lists.  It was fucking brilliant, first one this year that I've not been able to put down, just tore through it in a day


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 28, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 6. John Julius Norwich - The Popes


 
7. JP McEvoy & Osacar Zarate - Introducing Stephen Hawking

A Brief History Of Time is looming in my To Read pile and i thought i'd better brush up a bit first!


----------



## strung out (Jan 28, 2014)

tar1984 said:


> 3 - Stoner - John Williams
> 
> I read this because so many people have it on their lists.  It was fucking brilliant, first one this year that I've not been able to put down, just tore through it in a day


Yes! It's great, isn't it? I loved it so much.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 28, 2014)

> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland


5. A Week in December - Sebastian Faulks


----------



## inva (Jan 28, 2014)

1. Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life by Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields
2. A Murder of Quality by John le Carre
3. The Impossible Dead by Ian Rankin
4. If It Is Your Life by James Kelman
5. The Boom and the Bubble: The US in the World Economy by Robert Brenner
6. The Fear Index by Robert Harris
7. The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 29, 2014)

strung out said:


> Yes! It's great, isn't it? I loved it so much.



I can't remember the last time I was this affected by a novel.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 29, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> 1. Robert Holdstock - Mythago Wood


2. George Orwell - 1984

First time I've read it properly in years


----------



## Me76 (Jan 29, 2014)

tar1984 said:


> 1 - Dracula - Bram Stoker
> 2 - Homage to Catalonia - George Orwell
> 
> 3 - Stoner - John Williams
> ...


It had better be good as I just bought it accidentally when I tried to download a sample for my kindle.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 29, 2014)

1/26 A Biography of Led Zeppelin: When Giants Walked the Earth by Mick Wall
2/26 Pacific Vortex by Clive Cussler
3/26 Tarzan of the Apes by Edgar Rice Burroughs


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 29, 2014)

1/40 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin.
2/40 - Rebels for the Cause: The Alternative History of Arsenal Football Club - John Spurling.
3/40 - Homage to Catalonia - George Orwell
4/40 - Twelve Years a Slave - Solomon Northup.
5/40 - King Solomon's Mines - Henry Rider Haggard.
6/40 - You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times. - Howard Zinn.
7/40 - Civil Disobedience - Henry David Thoreau.
8/40 - Web Of Deceit: Britain's Real Foreign Policy - Mark Curtis.

*9/40 - Undercover: The True Story of Britain's Secret - Paul Lewis and Rob Evans.*


----------



## Greebo (Jan 29, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 29, 2014)

1. Steinbeck / The Pearl
2. Bill Brayson / America, 1927
3. Bukowski - Women (misogynistic wank)
4. Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
5. Shelley - Frankenstein
6. London - Call Of The Wild
7. Bill Bryson - A Walk In The Woods
8. Jennifer Egan - A Visit From The Goon Squad

Now starting War And Peace, so probably wont post on here for a while.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 29, 2014)

1/75 Mammoth Book of Best New SF 26- Gardner Dozois (anthology)

2/75 Edge of Infinity (anthology)- Jonathon Straham

3/75 Sea Wolf- Jack London
4/75 Daemon- Daniel Suarez

5/75 Forge of Darkness- Steven Erickson

6/75 The Citys Son- Tom Pollock

7/75 Polar City Blues-Katherine Kerr

8/75 Neptune's Brood- Charles Stross


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 30, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby

*9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 30, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
*
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone*


----------



## MrSki (Jan 30, 2014)

1. Conquest - Julian Stockwin
2. Dominion - C J Sansom
3. Winter in Madrid C J Sansom
4. The Fields of Death Simon Scarrow
5. My Little Armalite James Hawes
6. Brethren Robyn Young
7.The guns of El Kebir John Wilcox
8. Brass Helen Walsh

*9.Four days in June Iain Gale
10.Siege of Khartoum John Wilcox*


----------



## marty21 (Jan 30, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo


----------



## braindancer (Feb 1, 2014)

1/35 - Life - Keith Richards
2/35 - The Forever War - Joe Haldeman
3/35 - Stoner - John Williams
4/35 - The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester


----------



## yield (Feb 1, 2014)

1/10 - Wool by Hugh Howey. Well paced dystopian sci fi. Great ideas though characters were a bit flat.


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 1, 2014)

Still slogging away at frankenstein.  I need to read something more modern and fast paced for my next one


----------



## iona (Feb 2, 2014)

1/40 Eon - Greg Bear
2/40 The Death of Ivan Ilyich and Other Stories - Leo Tolstoy
3/40 Mona Lisa Overdrive - William Gibson


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 3, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
 9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
*
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep*


----------



## inva (Feb 3, 2014)

1. Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life by Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields
2. A Murder of Quality by John le Carre
3. The Impossible Dead by Ian Rankin
4. If It Is Your Life by James Kelman
5. The Boom and the Bubble: The US in the World Economy by Robert Brenner
6. The Fear Index by Robert Harris
7. The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
8. The Spy Who Came in From the Cold by John Le Carre
9. Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina


----------



## braindancer (Feb 4, 2014)

1/35 - Life - Keith Richards
2/35 - The Forever War - Joe Haldeman
3/35 - Stoner - John Williams
4/35 - The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
5/35 - The Bottoms - Joe R Lansdale


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 5, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
*
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe*


----------



## ringo (Feb 5, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens


----------



## andysays (Feb 5, 2014)

1/26 Haruki Murakami _1Q94 Book One and Book Two_

2/26 Haruki Murakami_ 1Q94 Book Three_


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 6, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
 10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep

*11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One*


----------



## MrSki (Feb 6, 2014)

1. Conquest - Julian Stockwin
2. Dominion - C J Sansom
3. Winter in Madrid C J Sansom
4. The Fields of Death Simon Scarrow
5. My Little Armalite James Hawes
6. Brethren Robyn Young
7.The guns of El Kebir John Wilcox
8. Brass Helen Walsh
9.Four days in June Iain Gale
10.Siege of Khartoum John Wilcox

*11.Betrayal - Julian Stockwin
12. Crusade - Robyn Young*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 6, 2014)

1. Steinbeck / The Pearl
2. Bill Brayson / America, 1927
3. Bukowski - Women (misogynistic wank)
4. Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
5. Shelley - Frankenstein
6. London - Call Of The Wild
7. Bill Bryson - A Walk In The Woods
8. Jennifer Egan - A Visit From The Goon Squad
*9. Leo Tolstoy - War And Peace
*
Yh boi.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> 5/75 some thoughts on scouts and spies


6/75 republic of pirates


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 6, 2014)

1. LAIDLAW - William McIlvanney. Really enjoyed it, interesting and not what I expected

2. *THE REPUBLIC OF THIEVES* - Scott Lynch. Enjoyable but not as good as the others in the Gentlemen Bastards series


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 7, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One

I'm going to count these as 1 book as the first was a novella and the second wasn't very long either
*
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes*


----------



## Me76 (Feb 7, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
I enjoyed it after my accidental purchase.  I liked him a lot.  

I feel like I'm not doing enough reading at the moment. Shit tv at home and work stuff on the train seems to be eating into my reading time. At this rate I doubt ill get anyway near my target. Hey ho.


----------



## iona (Feb 7, 2014)

1/40 Eon - Greg Bear
2/40 The Death of Ivan Ilyich and Other Stories - Leo Tolstoy
3/40 Mona Lisa Overdrive - William Gibson
4/40 NVQs for Dental Nurses - Carole Hollins (read one-and-a-half times last year, and just finished it for the second time now)


----------



## Greebo (Feb 7, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 8, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 7. JP McEvoy & Osacar Zarate - Introducing Stephen Hawking
> 
> A Brief History Of Time is looming in my To Read pile and i thought i'd better brush up a bit first!



8. Dan Simmons - Hyperion.


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 9, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
 12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes

*13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 9, 2014)

1/40 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin.
2/40 - Rebels for the Cause: The Alternative History of Arsenal Football Club - John Spurling.
3/40 - Homage to Catalonia - George Orwell
4/40 - Twelve Years a Slave - Solomon Northup.
5/40 - King Solomon's Mines - Henry Rider Haggard.
6/40 - You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times. - Howard Zinn.
7/40 - Civil Disobedience - Henry David Thoreau.
8/40 - Web Of Deceit: Britain's Real Foreign Policy - Mark Curtis.
9/40 - Undercover: The True Story of Britain's Secret Police - Paul Lewis and Rob Evans.

*10/40 - A Dance with Dragons - George R R Martin.*


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 11, 2014)

1/75 Mammoth Book of Best New SF 26- Gardner Dozois (anthology)

2/75 Edge of Infinity (anthology)- Jonathon Straham

3/75 Sea Wolf- Jack London
4/75 Daemon- Daniel Suarez

5/75 Forge of Darkness- Steven Erickson

6/75 The Citys Son- Tom Pollock

7/75 Polar City Blues-Katherine Kerr

8/75 Neptune's Brood- Charles Stross

9/75 The Quiet War- Paul J McAuley


----------



## veracity (Feb 11, 2014)

1/10 Under the Dome - Stephen King
2/10 Coraline - Neil Gaiman
*3/10 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K. Dick*


----------



## MrSki (Feb 11, 2014)

1. Conquest - Julian Stockwin
2. Dominion - C J Sansom
3. Winter in Madrid C J Sansom
4. The Fields of Death Simon Scarrow
5. My Little Armalite James Hawes
6. Brethren Robyn Young
7.The guns of El Kebir John Wilcox
8. Brass Helen Walsh
9.Four days in June Iain Gale
10.Siege of Khartoum John Wilcox
11.Betrayal - Julian Stockwin
12. Crusade - Robyn Young

*13.The Shangani Patrol - John Wilcox
14.The War of the Dragon Lady - John Wilcox
15.Caribbee - Julian Stockwin*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 11, 2014)

1. Wu-Ming - Altai
2. Gerald Durrell - My Family and other Animals*
*3. Tim Wells - Keep The Faith
4. Mark Haddon - The Curious Incident of the Dog In The Night-Time**


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 11, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 8. Dan Simmons - Hyperion.



9. Dan Abnett - The Unremembered Empire


----------



## Kidda (Feb 11, 2014)

1/20- War and Peace by Ricky Hatton
2/20- The universe verses Alex Woods by Gavin Extence
3/20- Deadliest Catch Desperate Hours- by Discovery
4/20- The little old lady who broke all the rules by Catharina Ingleman-Sungberg


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 11, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk

*14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing.*


----------



## Belushi (Feb 11, 2014)

Jim Higgins 'More Years for the Locust' (1/20)
Caspar Addyman 'Help Yourself' (2/20)
Orhan Pamuk 'The White Castle' (3/20)
*Jeet Thayil 'Narcopolis' (4/20)*


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 12, 2014)

1/75 Mammoth Book of Best New SF 26- Gardner Dozois (anthology)

2/75 Edge of Infinity (anthology)- Jonathon Straham

3/75 Sea Wolf- Jack London
4/75 Daemon- Daniel Suarez

5/75 Forge of Darkness- Steven Erickson

6/75 The Citys Son- Tom Pollock

7/75 Polar City Blues-Katherine Kerr

8/75 Neptune's Brood- Charles Stross

9/75 The Quiet War- Paul J McAuley

10/75 Dracula Cha Cha Cha- Kim Newman


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 12, 2014)

1 - Dracula - Bram Stoker
2 - Homage to Catalonia - George Orwell
3 - Stoner - John Williams

4 - Frankenstein - Mary Shelley


----------



## muscovyduck (Feb 12, 2014)

1/12 Mortal Engines - Philip Reeves
2/12 Epilepsy - forgot to check who it was by before I gave it back to the library, does it still count?


----------



## inva (Feb 13, 2014)

1. Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life by Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields
2. A Murder of Quality by John le Carre
3. The Impossible Dead by Ian Rankin
4. If It Is Your Life by James Kelman
5. The Boom and the Bubble: The US in the World Economy by Robert Brenner
6. The Fear Index by Robert Harris
7. The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
8. The Spy Who Came in From the Cold by John Le Carre
9. Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
*10. Liberty & Property: A Social History of Western Political Thought from Renaissance to Enlightenment by Ellen Meiksins Wood*


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 13, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing

*15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*


----------



## Me76 (Feb 13, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner


----------



## inva (Feb 13, 2014)

1. Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life by Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields
2. A Murder of Quality by John le Carre
3. The Impossible Dead by Ian Rankin
4. If It Is Your Life by James Kelman
5. The Boom and the Bubble: The US in the World Economy by Robert Brenner
6. The Fear Index by Robert Harris
7. The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
8. The Spy Who Came in From the Cold by John Le Carre
9. Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
10. Liberty & Property: A Social History of Western Political Thought from Renaissance to Enlightenment by Ellen Meiksins Wood
*11. Gentlemen of the West by Agnes Owens*


----------



## ringo (Feb 13, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford


----------



## braindancer (Feb 14, 2014)

1/35 - Life - Keith Richards
2/35 - The Forever War - Joe Haldeman
3/35 - Stoner - John Williams
4/35 - The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
5/35 - The Bottoms - Joe R Lansdale
6/35 - The War of the Worlds - H.G. Wells


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 14, 2014)

1/40 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin.
2/40 - Rebels for the Cause: The Alternative History of Arsenal Football Club - John Spurling.
3/40 - Homage to Catalonia - George Orwell
4/40 - Twelve Years a Slave - Solomon Northup.
5/40 - King Solomon's Mines - Henry Rider Haggard.
6/40 - You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times. - Howard Zinn.
7/40 - Civil Disobedience - Henry David Thoreau.
8/40 - Web Of Deceit: Britain's Real Foreign Policy - Mark Curtis.
9/40 - Undercover: The True Story of Britain's Secret Police - Paul Lewis and Rob Evans.
10/40 - A Dance with Dragons - George R R Martin.

*11/40 - A Brief History of Neoliberalism - David Harvey.*


----------



## inva (Feb 15, 2014)

1. Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life by Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields
2. A Murder of Quality by John le Carre
3. The Impossible Dead by Ian Rankin
4. If It Is Your Life by James Kelman
5. The Boom and the Bubble: The US in the World Economy by Robert Brenner
6. The Fear Index by Robert Harris
7. The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
8. The Spy Who Came in From the Cold by John Le Carre
9. Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
10. Liberty & Property: A Social History of Western Political Thought from Renaissance to Enlightenment by Ellen Meiksins Wood
11. Gentlemen of the West by Agnes Owens
*12. The Ragman's Daughter by Alan Sillitoe*


----------



## andysays (Feb 15, 2014)

1/26 Haruki Murakami _1Q84 Book One and Book Two_
2/26 Haruki Murakami_ 1Q84 Book Three_

3/26 Nikolai Gogol _Diary of a Madman, Government Inspector & Selected Stories _


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 17, 2014)

1/75 Mammoth Book of Best New SF 26- Gardner Dozois (anthology)

2/75 Edge of Infinity (anthology)- Jonathon Straham

3/75 Sea Wolf- Jack London
4/75 Daemon- Daniel Suarez

5/75 Forge of Darkness- Steven Erickson

6/75 The Citys Son- Tom Pollock

7/75 Polar City Blues-Katherine Kerr

8/75 Neptune's Brood- Charles Stross

9/75 The Quiet War- Paul J McAuley

10/75 Dracula Cha Cha Cha- Kim Newman

11/75 Departure- Neal Asher

12/75 Zero Point- Neal Asher


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 17, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 1. LAIDLAW - William McIlvanney
> 
> 2.  - THE REPUBLIC OF THIEVES - Scott Lynch.



3. *HELL TRAIN *- Christopher Fowler. Quite fun but a little disappointing somehow


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 18, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island

*16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts*


----------



## ringo (Feb 18, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 3. *HELL TRAIN *- Christopher Fowler. Quite fun but a little disappointing somehow


 I have read most of his stuff - usually really enjoy them - haven't read that one yet though


----------



## xenon (Feb 18, 2014)

01/35 The Hell of it All - Charlie Brooker
02/35 Get Shorty - Elmore Leonard
03/35 Freaky Deaky - Elmore Leonard
04/35 Equoid - Charles Stross


----------



## Greebo (Feb 19, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen  (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place.  OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 19, 2014)

1/40 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin.
2/40 - Rebels for the Cause: The Alternative History of Arsenal Football Club - John Spurling.
3/40 - Homage to Catalonia - George Orwell
4/40 - Twelve Years a Slave - Solomon Northup.
5/40 - King Solomon's Mines - Henry Rider Haggard.
6/40 - You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times. - Howard Zinn.
7/40 - Civil Disobedience - Henry David Thoreau.
8/40 - Web Of Deceit: Britain's Real Foreign Policy - Mark Curtis.
9/40 - Undercover: The True Story of Britain's Secret Police - Paul Lewis and Rob Evans.
10/40 - A Dance with Dragons - George R R Martin.
11/40 - A Brief History of Neoliberalism - David Harvey.

*12/40 - The Shock of the Fall - Nathan Filer.*


----------



## andysays (Feb 20, 2014)

1/26 Haruki Murakami _1Q84 Book One and Book Two_
2/26 Haruki Murakami_ 1Q84 Book Three_
3/26 Nikolai Gogol _Diary of a Madman, Government Inspector & Selected Stories_

4/26 HP Lovecraft _The Call of Cthulhu and Other Weird Stories_


----------



## marty21 (Feb 20, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby

bought it cheap on Kindle - it is the tie in to a tv series he did a few years ago - some interesting stuff - but he does tend to go on about his own life a bit too much - if I wanted to know about all his angst I'd just buy a biography or autobiography


----------



## iona (Feb 21, 2014)

1/40 Eon - Greg Bear
2/40 The Death of Ivan Ilyich and Other Stories - Leo Tolstoy
3/40 Mona Lisa Overdrive - William Gibson
4/40 NVQs for Dental Nurses - Carole Hollins
5/40 The State of the Art- Iain M. Banks


----------



## Anonymous1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Left the first one i was reading in a mates car, so will return to that later.
Instead i completed:

1) The Asterisk years  -  Paul Larkin 

and i'm halfway through

2) By Any Means Necessary - A journey with Celtic Bampots		-  Paul Larkin


----------



## colbhoy (Feb 22, 2014)

1/20 - Laidlaw by William McIlvanney
*2/20 - Heretic by Bernard Cornwell*


----------



## inva (Feb 23, 2014)

1. Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life by Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields
2. A Murder of Quality by John le Carre
3. The Impossible Dead by Ian Rankin
4. If It Is Your Life by James Kelman
5. The Boom and the Bubble: The US in the World Economy by Robert Brenner
6. The Fear Index by Robert Harris
7. The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
8. The Spy Who Came in From the Cold by John Le Carre
9. Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
10. Liberty & Property: A Social History of Western Political Thought from Renaissance to Enlightenment by Ellen Meiksins Wood
11. Gentlemen of the West by Agnes Owens
12. The Ragman's Daughter by Alan Sillitoe
*13. Kiddar's Luck / The Ampersand by Jack Common*


----------



## veracity (Feb 23, 2014)

1/10 Under the Dome - Stephen King
2/10 Coraline - Neil Gaiman
3/10 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K. Dick
*4/10 Dr Sleep - Stephen King*


----------



## Me76 (Feb 23, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 23, 2014)

> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> 5. A Week in December - Sebastian Faulks



6. A Little Yellow Dog - Walter Mosley 
(i've been struggling with another book since Jan - not sure why I can't get through it  )


----------



## pennimania (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm going for a much smaller total this year because since I've been doing this course I often don't read whole books 

However

1. Strawberry Roan - A.G. Street
2. Holdfast.				 ".	  "
3. Purposes of Love. Mary Renault
4. Looking at the Overlooked. Norman Bryson
5. Parable of the Talents. Octavia Butler


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 24, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
*
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday*


----------



## ringo (Feb 24, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx.......Too good. Just bought Postcards, might have to just read them all at once


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 24, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 8. Dan Simmons - Hyperion.


 
9. Marc Gasgoince - Demonstealer.

I'm slowly working through A Brief History Of Time, but am reading other things when my head begins to hurt.  i might manage to finish it by the end of the year.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 24, 2014)

1. touched with fire - kay redfield jamison
2. infinity net - yayoi kusama
3. moorish style - miles danby
4. born to run - christopher mcdougall
5. agnes martin: paintings, writings, remembrances - arne glimcher


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 24, 2014)

1. Wu-Ming - Altai
2. Gerald Durrell - My Family and other Animals*
3. Tim Wells - Keep The Faith
4. Mark Haddon - The Curious Incident of the Dog In The Night-Time*
*5. David Goodhart - The British Dream: Successes and Failures of Post-War Immigration*


----------



## belboid (Feb 24, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1. Wu-Ming - Altai


I hadn't noticed that before - does it stand up to the standards of the others?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 24, 2014)

belboid said:


> I hadn't noticed that before - does it stand up to the standards of the others?



Very much so, yes. If you liked Q, you will like this one! (just out in paperback too)


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 24, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 9. Marc Gasgoince - Demonstealer.
> 
> I'm slowly working through A Brief History Of Time, but am reading other things when my head begins to hurt.  i might manage to finish it by the end of the year.



10. Henry Nicholls - Lonesome George, The Life And Loves Of A Conservation Icon.

*looks guiltily at the half-finished Hawking*


----------



## Greebo (Feb 24, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post


----------



## spartacus mills (Feb 24, 2014)

01 Raymond Chandler: Farewell My Lovely
02 Raymond Chandler: The Long Goodbye
03 Kenneth Grant: Remembering Aleister Crowley
04 Jonathan Meades: Museum Without Walls
05 Fiona Shoop: How to Deal in Antiques
06 Norm Longley: The Rough Guide to Hungary
07 (Edited by) Nick Caistor: Faber Book of Contemporary Latin American Short Stories
08 Toni Morrison: Jazz
09 Cormac McCarthy: Blood Meridian
*10 JG Ballard: The Drowned World

*


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 24, 2014)

David Peace, you're killing me. If Shankly scrubs the inside of that oven one more time I'll put my head in our fucking oven.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin 

Loved it , 2 loser brothers getting by in Reno and on random road trips, nearly everything they do goes wrong.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 25, 2014)

1/40 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin.
2/40 - Rebels for the Cause: The Alternative History of Arsenal Football Club - John Spurling.
3/40 - Homage to Catalonia - George Orwell
4/40 - Twelve Years a Slave - Solomon Northup.
5/40 - King Solomon's Mines - Henry Rider Haggard.
6/40 - You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times. - Howard Zinn.
7/40 - Civil Disobedience - Henry David Thoreau.
8/40 - Web Of Deceit: Britain's Real Foreign Policy - Mark Curtis.
9/40 - Undercover: The True Story of Britain's Secret Police - Paul Lewis and Rob Evans.
10/40 - A Dance with Dragons - George R R Martin.
11/40 - A Brief History of Neoliberalism - David Harvey.
12/40 - The Shock of the Fall - Nathan Filer.

*13/40 - The Winter of Our Discontent - John Steinbeck.*


----------



## inva (Feb 25, 2014)

1. Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life by Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields
2. A Murder of Quality by John le Carre
3. The Impossible Dead by Ian Rankin
4. If It Is Your Life by James Kelman
5. The Boom and the Bubble: The US in the World Economy by Robert Brenner
6. The Fear Index by Robert Harris
7. The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
8. The Spy Who Came in From the Cold by John Le Carre
9. Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
10. Liberty & Property: A Social History of Western Political Thought from Renaissance to Enlightenment by Ellen Meiksins Wood
11. Gentlemen of the West by Agnes Owens
12. The Ragman's Daughter by Alan Sillitoe
13. Kiddar's Luck / The Ampersand by Jack Common
*14. No Lease on Life by Lynne Tillman
15. How Like An Angel by Margaret Millar*


----------



## toggle (Feb 25, 2014)

toggle said:


> 1. Jon Lawrence - Speaking for the People
> 2. David Cannadine - Ornamentalism
> 3. Otte and Readman - By elections in British Politics.
> 4. Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
> ...


 
fuck, been a while.

7 pratchett- going postal
8. pratchett, making money
9 Leonard Parsons - Cornish granite


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 26, 2014)

1. Steinbeck / The Pearl
2. Bill Brayson / America, 1927
3. Bukowski - Women (misogynistic wank)
4. Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
5. Shelley - Frankenstein
6. London - Call Of The Wild
7. Bill Bryson - A Walk In The Woods
8. Jennifer Egan - A Visit From The Goon Squad
9*. *Leo Tolstoy - War And Peace
10. *Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
*
I liked the crazed internal monologue of Patrick Bateman but thought that the torture scenes were far too OTT and there was not one female charchter who wasn't a prostitute, wife or girlfriend. Which is expected but also a bit shit.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 26, 2014)

Threshers_Flail said:


> 1. Steinbeck / The Pearl
> 2. Bill Brayson / America, 1927
> 3. Bukowski - Women (misogynistic wank)
> 4. Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
> ...



Loved the film, very tempted to put the book on my reading list.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 27, 2014)

1. Wu-Ming - Altai
2. Gerald Durrell - My Family and other Animals*
3. Tim Wells - Keep The Faith
4. Mark Haddon - The Curious Incident of the Dog In The Night-Time*
5. David Goodhart - The British Dream: Successes and Failures of Post-War Immigration
*6. Martin Walker - With Extreme Prejudice: An Investigation Into Police Vigilantism in Manchester*


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 27, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
*
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace*
Not a great book but undoubtedly a great man.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
*8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney*

brilliant book - tense all the way through


----------



## ringo (Feb 28, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel..........blimey, apt title, I really didn't think she could write something that dark. Brilliant though.


----------



## veracity (Mar 1, 2014)

1/10 Under the Dome - Stephen King
2/10 Coraline - Neil Gaiman
3/10 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K. Dick
4/10 Dr Sleep - Stephen King
*5/10 Year of Wonders - Geraldine Brooks*


----------



## strung out (Mar 1, 2014)

1/75 _Fevre Dream_ - George R. R. Martin
2/75 _No Country for Old Men_ - Cormac McCarthy
3/75 _The Shock of the Fall_ - Nathan Filer
4/75 _Stoner_ - John Williams
5/75 _City_ - Clifford D. Simak
6/75 _Twenty Trillion Leagues Under the Sea_ - Adam Roberts
7/75 _An Astronaut's Guide to Life on Earth_ - Chris Hadfield
8/75 _Titus Groan_ - Mervyn Peake

9/75 _Dark Eden_ - Chris Beckett


----------



## iona (Mar 1, 2014)

1/40 Eon - Greg Bear
2/40 The Death of Ivan Ilyich and Other Stories - Leo Tolstoy
3/40 Mona Lisa Overdrive - William Gibson
4/40 NVQs for Dental Nurses - Carole Hollins
5/40 The State of the Art- Iain M. Banks
6/40 The Highway Men - Ken MacLeod
7/40 Wrong Place, Wrong Time - Simon Kernick


----------



## andysays (Mar 2, 2014)

1/26 Haruki Murakami _1Q84 Book One and Book Two_
2/26 Haruki Murakami_ 1Q84 Book Three_
3/26 Nikolai Gogol _Diary of a Madman, Government Inspector & Selected Stories_
4/26 HP Lovecraft _The Call of Cthulhu and Other Weird Stories_

5/26 Philip K Dick _A Scanner Darkly_


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 2, 2014)

1. Reamde,  neal Stevenson 
2. Rainbows end,  vernor vinge
3. Pattern recognition,  William Gibson 
4. Nothing to Envy: ordinary lives in North Korea, Barbara Demick


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 2, 2014)

1/40 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin.
2/40 - Rebels for the Cause: The Alternative History of Arsenal Football Club - John Spurling.
3/40 - Homage to Catalonia - George Orwell
4/40 - Twelve Years a Slave - Solomon Northup.
5/40 - King Solomon's Mines - Henry Rider Haggard.
6/40 - You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times. - Howard Zinn.
7/40 - Civil Disobedience - Henry David Thoreau.
8/40 - Web Of Deceit: Britain's Real Foreign Policy - Mark Curtis.
9/40 - Undercover: The True Story of Britain's Secret Police - Paul Lewis and Rob Evans.
10/40 - A Dance with Dragons - George R R Martin.
11/40 - A Brief History of Neoliberalism - David Harvey.
12/40 - The Shock of the Fall - Nathan Filer.
13/40 - The Winter of Our Discontent - John Steinbeck.

*14/40 - East of Acre Lane - Alex Wheatle.*


----------



## spartacus mills (Mar 2, 2014)

01 Raymond Chandler: Farewell My Lovely
02 Raymond Chandler: The Long Goodbye
03 Kenneth Grant: Remembering Aleister Crowley
04 Jonathan Meades: Museum Without Walls
05 Fiona Shoop: How to Deal in Antiques
06 Norm Longley: The Rough Guide to Hungary
07 (Edited by) Nick Caistor: Faber Book of Contemporary Latin American Short Stories
08 Toni Morrison: Jazz
09 Cormac McCarthy: Blood Meridian
10 JG Ballard: The Drowned World
*11 Dina Iordanova: Cinema of the Other Europe: The Industry and Artistry of East Central European Film
12 Gyula Krudy: Sunflower*


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2014)

1. Robert Holdstock - Mythago Wood
2. George Orwell - 1984
3. Stewart Lee - How I Escaped My Certain Fate


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 3, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
*
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin 

loved this as well  - really enjoying reading Vlautin - he's in a band as well,Richmond Fontaine and I will be  listening  to them a bit more  now.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 3, 2014)

1. touched with fire - kay redfield jamison
2. infinity net - yayoi kusama
3. moorish style - miles danby
4. born to run - christopher mcdougall
5. agnes martin: paintings, writings, remembrances - arne glimcher
6. my name is red - orhan pamuk


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 4, 2014)

1. Wu-Ming - Altai
2. Gerald Durrell - My Family and other Animals*
3. Tim Wells - Keep The Faith
4. Mark Haddon - The Curious Incident of the Dog In The Night-Time*
5. David Goodhart - The British Dream: Successes and Failures of Post-War Immigration
6. Martin Walker - With Extreme Prejudice: An Investigation Into Police Vigilantism in Manchester
*7. Michael Morpurgo - Born To Run: The Many Lives of One Incredible Dog**


----------



## Belushi (Mar 4, 2014)

Jim Higgins 'More Years for the Locust' (1/20)
Caspar Addyman 'Help Yourself' (2/20)
Orhan Pamuk 'The White Castle' (3/20)
Jeet Thayil 'Narcopolis' (4/20)
*Graham Greene 'The End of the Affair' (5/20)*


----------



## braindancer (Mar 5, 2014)

1/35 - Life - Keith Richards
2/35 - The Forever War - Joe Haldeman
3/35 - Stoner - John Williams
4/35 - The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
5/35 - The Bottoms - Joe R Lansdale
6/35 - The War of the Worlds - H.G. Wells
7/35 - The Disposessed - Ursula K. Le Guin


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 5, 2014)

1/75 Mammoth Book of Best New SF 26- Gardner Dozois (anthology)

2/75 Edge of Infinity (anthology)- Jonathon Straham

3/75 Sea Wolf- Jack London
4/75 Daemon- Daniel Suarez

5/75 Forge of Darkness- Steven Erickson

6/75 The Citys Son- Tom Pollock

7/75 Polar City Blues-Katherine Kerr

8/75 Neptune's Brood- Charles Stross

9/75 The Quiet War- Paul J McAuley

10/75 Dracula Cha Cha Cha- Kim Newman

11/75 Departure- Neal Asher

12/75 Zero Point- Neal Asher

13/75 Brasyl- Ian McDonald

14/75 The Mammoth Book of Alternate Histories (anthology edited by Ian Watson)

Also Prador Moon but I'm not sure if it counts as it is a re-read from within the last 3 years. Pickman's model can clarify if it counts or not


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> 1/75 Mammoth Book of Best New SF 26- Gardner Dozois (anthology)
> 
> 2/75 Edge of Infinity (anthology)- Jonathon Straham
> 
> ...


up to you mate


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 5, 2014)

I'll not count it then. Re-reads are like a pair of old shoes you'd forgotten about. Good but they don't count as new reads


----------



## veracity (Mar 5, 2014)

Are there any actual rules laid down for this reading challenge, and if so, where?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 5, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless


----------



## Greebo (Mar 5, 2014)

veracity said:


> Are there any actual rules laid down for this reading challenge, and if so, where?


Posts 1, 9, and 10 of this thread.


----------



## veracity (Mar 6, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Posts 1, 9, and 10 of this thread.


Thanks Greebo. I was a little confused because post 1 just says 'usual rules apply' which made me wonder if I'd missed something!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 6, 2014)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I liked the crazed internal monologue of Patrick Bateman but thought that the torture scenes were far too OTT and there was not one female charchter who wasn't a prostitute, wife or girlfriend. Which is expected but also a bit shit.


 
American Psycho is one of those books that seems really clever and deep when you're a teenager but reading it as an adult you realise that the Point is pretty shallow really and that it's basically an excuse for the author to torture women and feel clever.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 6, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 10. Henry Nicholls - Lonesome George, The Life And Loves Of A Conservation Icon.
> 
> *looks guiltily at the half-finished Hawking*


 
11. Steven Hawking - A Brief History Of Time.  mostly i;m none the wiser, but i know a bit more about black holes now.

12. Marc Gasgoine (ed.) - Fear The Alien


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> 6/75 republic of pirates


7/75 the monster's lament


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 6, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> 14/75 The Mammoth Book of Alternate Histories (anthology edited by Ian Watson)


 
is that any good?  i like Ian Watson and I like Alternate Histories, but i'm not sure i trust his judgement!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 6, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> American Psycho is one of those books that seems really clever and deep when you're a teenager but reading it as an adult you realise that the Point is pretty shallow really and that it's basically an excuse for the author to torture women and feel clever.


 
Like the fucking Dice Man.


----------



## ringo (Mar 6, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 6, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> is that any good?  i like Ian Watson and I like Alternate Histories, but i'm not sure i trust his judgement!



its brilliant. well worth the time. couple of duds but otherwise ace. Have on .epub if you want a copy


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 6, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> its brilliant. well worth the time. couple of duds but otherwise ace. Have on .epub if you want a copy



please dude, have you got my email address?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 6, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> please dude, have you got my email address?




PM it m8


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin

so loved  this  - staggeringly beautiful, bleak,  uplifting, funny,  everyone should read Vlautin


----------



## veracity (Mar 7, 2014)

1/10 Under the Dome - Stephen King
2/10 Coraline - Neil Gaiman
3/10 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K. Dick
4/10 Dr Sleep - Stephen King
5/10 Year of Wonders - Geraldine Brooks
6/10 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave (he should stick to music and less thinking about Avril Lavigne's vagina IMO)


----------



## MrSki (Mar 7, 2014)

1. Conquest - Julian Stockwin
2. Dominion - C J Sansom
3. Winter in Madrid C J Sansom
4. The Fields of Death Simon Scarrow
5. My Little Armalite James Hawes
6. Brethren Robyn Young
7.The guns of El Kebir John Wilcox
8. Brass Helen Walsh
9.Four days in June Iain Gale
10.Siege of Khartoum John Wilcox
11.Betrayal - Julian Stockwin
12. Crusade - Robyn Young
13.The Shangani Patrol - John Wilcox
14.The War of the Dragon Lady - John Wilcox
15.Caribbee - Julian Stockwin

*16. Requiem - Robyn Young
17. Weekend - William McIlvanney
18. The Universe versus Alex Wood - Gavin Extence

*


----------



## inva (Mar 7, 2014)

1. Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life by Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields
2. A Murder of Quality by John le Carre
3. The Impossible Dead by Ian Rankin
4. If It Is Your Life by James Kelman
5. The Boom and the Bubble: The US in the World Economy by Robert Brenner
6. The Fear Index by Robert Harris
7. The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
8. The Spy Who Came in From the Cold by John Le Carre
9. Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
10. Liberty & Property: A Social History of Western Political Thought from Renaissance to Enlightenment by Ellen Meiksins Wood
11. Gentlemen of the West by Agnes Owens
12. The Ragman's Daughter by Alan Sillitoe
13. Kiddar's Luck / The Ampersand by Jack Common
14. No Lease on Life by Lynne Tillman
15. How Like An Angel by Margaret Millar
*16. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner by James Hogg*


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 8, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
 17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday

*18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies*


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 8, 2014)

1/75 Mammoth Book of Best New SF 26- Gardner Dozois (anthology)

2/75 Edge of Infinity (anthology)- Jonathon Straham

3/75 Sea Wolf- Jack London
4/75 Daemon- Daniel Suarez

5/75 Forge of Darkness- Steven Erickson

6/75 The Citys Son- Tom Pollock

7/75 Polar City Blues-Katherine Kerr

8/75 Neptune's Brood- Charles Stross

9/75 The Quiet War- Paul J McAuley

10/75 Dracula Cha Cha Cha- Kim Newman

11/75 Departure- Neal Asher

12/75 Zero Point- Neal Asher

13/75 Brasyl- Ian McDonald

14/75 The Mammoth Book of Alternate Histories (anthology edited by Ian Watson)

15/75 Pantheon: Age of Ra- James Lovegrove

16/75 Elector- Charles Stross


----------



## Greebo (Mar 8, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope


----------



## OneStrike (Mar 9, 2014)

1/30 Crime and Punishment - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
2/30 How to Get Filthy Rich - Moshin Hamid
3/30 The Ocean at the end of the lane - Neil Gaiman
4/30 Buddhist Bootcamp - Timber Hawkeye
5/30 A Short History of the World - Christopher Lascelles
6/30 In The Blood - Steve Robinson

I think there are a few more but they'd have been hard copies and I tend to lose stuff, must have a think. 

edit: 7/30 Ostland, The Road to Hell is Paved With Good Intentions - David Thomas


----------



## inva (Mar 9, 2014)

1. Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life by Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields
2. A Murder of Quality by John le Carre
3. The Impossible Dead by Ian Rankin
4. If It Is Your Life by James Kelman
5. The Boom and the Bubble: The US in the World Economy by Robert Brenner
6. The Fear Index by Robert Harris
7. The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
8. The Spy Who Came in From the Cold by John Le Carre
9. Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
10. Liberty & Property: A Social History of Western Political Thought from Renaissance to Enlightenment by Ellen Meiksins Wood
11. Gentlemen of the West by Agnes Owens
12. The Ragman's Daughter by Alan Sillitoe
13. Kiddar's Luck / The Ampersand by Jack Common
14. No Lease on Life by Lynne Tillman
15. How Like An Angel by Margaret Millar
16. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner by James Hogg
*17. Weirdo by Cathi Unsworth*


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 9, 2014)

1. touched with fire - kay redfield jamison
2. infinity net - yayoi kusama
3. moorish style - miles danby
4. born to run - christopher mcdougall
5. agnes martin: paintings, writings, remembrances - arne glimcher
6. my name is red - orhan pamuk
7. on the edge of utopia: performance and ritual at burning man - rachel bowditch


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 10, 2014)

1. Steinbeck / The Pearl
2. Bill Brayson / America, 1927
3. Bukowski - Women (misogynistic wank)
4. Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
5. Shelley - Frankenstein
6. London - Call Of The Wild
7. Bill Bryson - A Walk In The Woods
8. Jennifer Egan - A Visit From The Goon Squad
9*. *Leo Tolstoy - War And Peace
10. Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
11. *Alexander 1 Solzhenitsyn - August 1914*

Was excellent yet probably not my best idea reading it so soon after _War and Peace_. Next up _Nostromo _by J Conrad.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 10, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah


----------



## districtline (Mar 10, 2014)

Did some reading while travelling:

Joseph Roth - Der Vorzugsschüler (5/50)
Emma Larkin - Finding George Orwell in Burma (6/50)
Jeffrey Eugenides - The Marriage Plot (7/50)
Joel Brinkley - Cambodia's Curse (8/50)
Kingsley Amis - Lucky Jim (9/50)
Arthur Schnitzler - Dream Story (10/50)
Emma Larkin - No Bad News for the King: The True Story of Cyclone Nargis and Its Aftermath in Burma (11/50)
Hanif Kureishi - The Buddha of Suburbia (12/50)


----------



## Me76 (Mar 10, 2014)

I have given up on The Book of Dave for the 2nd time after getting 32% through.  I don't know if I'll go back to it again but I definitely needed a break from it.  Reading should not be a chore!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2014)

1. "Laidlaw" -  William McIlvanney
2. "The Republic of Theives" - Scott Lynch
3. "Hell Train" - Christopher Fowler

4. *"The Abomination" - Dan Simmons. *Alright but runs out of steam and becomes a bit naff towards the end


----------



## Kidda (Mar 10, 2014)

1/20- War and Peace by Ricky Hatton
2/20- The universe verses Alex Woods by Gavin Extence
3/20- Deadliest Catch Desperate Hours- by Discovery
4/20- The little old lady who broke all the rules by Catharina Ingleman-Sungberg
5/20- The Blind Man's Garden by Nadeem Aslam


----------



## Greebo (Mar 10, 2014)

Me76 said:


> <snip> Reading should not be a chore!


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 11, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 11. Steven Hawking - A Brief History Of Time.  mostly i;m none the wiser, but i know a bit more about black holes now.
> 
> 12. Marc Gasgoine (ed.) - Fear The Alien


 
13. Sue Townsend - Adrian Mole, The Prostate Years - welcome return to form.  funny and sad.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 11, 2014)

Me76 said:


> I have given up on The Book of Dave for the 2nd time after getting 32% through.  I don't know if I'll go back to it again but I definitely needed a break from it.  Reading should not be a chore!


 
i gave up on that myself at about the same point.  i like will self's fiction but that one wasn't giving much joy!


----------



## belboid (Mar 12, 2014)

belboid said:


> 1/30 - Dan Hancox - The Village Against the World
> 2/30 - Mark Kermode - Hatchet Job. Love Movies, Hate Critics
> 3/30 - S Alexander Reed - Assimilate: a Critical History of Industrial Music
> 4/30 - Robin Cooper - The Timewasters Letters


5/30 - McKenzie Wark - The Beach Beneath The Street
6/30 - Carla Norton - The Edge of Normal
7/30 - Ismail Kadare - The Accident

Can't decide whether to read Willy Vlautin's The Free next, or the King in Yellow (which True Detective is based around)


----------



## MrSki (Mar 12, 2014)

1. Conquest - Julian Stockwin
2. Dominion - C J Sansom
3. Winter in Madrid C J Sansom
4. The Fields of Death Simon Scarrow
5. My Little Armalite James Hawes
6. Brethren Robyn Young
7.The guns of El Kebir John Wilcox
8. Brass Helen Walsh
9.Four days in June Iain Gale
10.Siege of Khartoum John Wilcox
11.Betrayal - Julian Stockwin
12. Crusade - Robyn Young
13.The Shangani Patrol - John Wilcox
14.The War of the Dragon Lady - John Wilcox
15.Caribbee - Julian Stockwin
16. Requiem - Robyn Young
17. Weekend - William McIlvanney
18. The Universe versus Alex Wood - Gavin Extence

*19. Mr Toppit - Charles Elton
20. The No.1 Ladies' Dectective Agency - Alexander McCall Smith
21. Tears of the Giraffe - Alexander McCall Smith
22. Morality for Beautiful Girls - Alexander McCall Smith
23. The Kalahari Typing School for Men - Alexander McCall Smith*


----------



## inva (Mar 13, 2014)

1. Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life by Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields
2. A Murder of Quality by John le Carre
3. The Impossible Dead by Ian Rankin
4. If It Is Your Life by James Kelman
5. The Boom and the Bubble: The US in the World Economy by Robert Brenner
6. The Fear Index by Robert Harris
7. The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
8. The Spy Who Came in From the Cold by John Le Carre
9. Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
10. Liberty & Property: A Social History of Western Political Thought from Renaissance to Enlightenment by Ellen Meiksins Wood
11. Gentlemen of the West by Agnes Owens
12. The Ragman's Daughter by Alan Sillitoe
13. Kiddar's Luck / The Ampersand by Jack Common
14. No Lease on Life by Lynne Tillman
15. How Like An Angel by Margaret Millar
16. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner by James Hogg
17. Weirdo by Cathi Unsworth
*18. The Sexual Life of an Islamist in Paris by Leïla Marouane
19. Part Time Suspect by Alicia Giménez-Bartlett
*


----------



## strung out (Mar 13, 2014)

1/75 _Fevre Dream_ - George R. R. Martin
2/75 _No Country for Old Men_ - Cormac McCarthy
3/75 _The Shock of the Fall_ - Nathan Filer
4/75 _Stoner_ - John Williams
5/75 _City_ - Clifford D. Simak
6/75 _Twenty Trillion Leagues Under the Sea_ - Adam Roberts
7/75 _An Astronaut's Guide to Life on Earth_ - Chris Hadfield
8/75 _Titus Groan_ - Mervyn Peake
9/75 _Dark Eden_ - Chris Beckett

10/75 _Corum: The Prince in the Scarlet Robe_ - Michael Moorcock

How have I managed to get to the age of 30 without having read any Moorcock?! Brilliant stuff.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 14, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
*
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer *
Don't ask me why I'm reading this in March. It was the first thing that caught my eye on my nook.


----------



## toggle (Mar 14, 2014)

1. Jon Lawrence - Speaking for the People
2. David Cannadine - Ornamentalism
3. Otte and Readman - By elections in British Politics.
4. Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
5. Joseph Meisel - Public speech and the culture of public life in the age of gladstone
6. D Southgate - The passing of the Whigs
7 pratchett- going postal
8. pratchett, making money
9 Leonard Parsons - Cornish granite
10. Amin Malouf - in the name of identity
11. Shannon - Crisis of Imperialism
12. regional labour history
13. Gaskell - devonshire leaders
14 krebs - Gender, race and the writing of empire


----------



## Me76 (Mar 14, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 16, 2014)

1/40 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin.
2/40 - Rebels for the Cause: The Alternative History of Arsenal Football Club - John Spurling.
3/40 - Homage to Catalonia - George Orwell
4/40 - Twelve Years a Slave - Solomon Northup.
5/40 - King Solomon's Mines - Henry Rider Haggard.
6/40 - You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times. - Howard Zinn.
7/40 - Civil Disobedience - Henry David Thoreau.
8/40 - Web Of Deceit: Britain's Real Foreign Policy - Mark Curtis.
9/40 - Undercover: The True Story of Britain's Secret Police - Paul Lewis and Rob Evans.
10/40 - A Dance with Dragons - George R R Martin.
11/40 - A Brief History of Neoliberalism - David Harvey.
12/40 - The Shock of the Fall - Nathan Filer.
13/40 - The Winter of Our Discontent - John Steinbeck.
14/40 - East of Acre Lane - Alex Wheatle.

*15/40 - The Grapes of Wrath - John Steinbeck.*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin 

Vlautin has only written 4 books and now I've read them all


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 16, 2014)

1/75 Mammoth Book of Best New SF 26- Gardner Dozois (anthology)

2/75 Edge of Infinity (anthology)- Jonathon Straham

3/75 Sea Wolf- Jack London
4/75 Daemon- Daniel Suarez

5/75 Forge of Darkness- Steven Erickson

6/75 The Citys Son- Tom Pollock

7/75 Polar City Blues-Katherine Kerr

8/75 Neptune's Brood- Charles Stross

9/75 The Quiet War- Paul J McAuley

10/75 Dracula Cha Cha Cha- Kim Newman

11/75 Departure- Neal Asher

12/75 Zero Point- Neal Asher

13/75 Brasyl- Ian McDonald

14/75 The Mammoth Book of Alternate Histories (anthology edited by Ian Watson)

15/75 Pantheon: Age of Ra- James Lovegrove

16/75 Elector- Charles Stross

17/75 The Graveyard Book- Niel Gaiman

18/75 Terminal World- Alistair Reynolds


----------



## Greebo (Mar 16, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy.  Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post


----------



## Me76 (Mar 16, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez


----------



## spartacus mills (Mar 16, 2014)

01 Raymond Chandler: Farewell My Lovely
02 Raymond Chandler: The Long Goodbye
03 Kenneth Grant: Remembering Aleister Crowley
04 Jonathan Meades: Museum Without Walls
05 Fiona Shoop: How to Deal in Antiques
06 Norm Longley: The Rough Guide to Hungary
07 (Edited by) Nick Caistor: Faber Book of Contemporary Latin American Short Stories
08 Toni Morrison: Jazz
09 Cormac McCarthy: Blood Meridian
10 JG Ballard: The Drowned World
11 Dina Iordanova: Cinema of the Other Europe: The Industry and Artistry of East Central European Film
12 Gyula Krudy: Sunflower
*13 Dina Iordanova: Cinema of Flames: Balkan Film Culture and the Media*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 17, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 13. Sue Townsend - Adrian Mole, The Prostate Years - welcome return to form.  funny and sad.


 
14. Dan Abnett - Horus Rising

I've got three damn books on the go at once at the moment.  I really need to make some damn decisions about my reading material.


----------



## inva (Mar 17, 2014)

1. Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life by Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields
2. A Murder of Quality by John le Carre
3. The Impossible Dead by Ian Rankin
4. If It Is Your Life by James Kelman
5. The Boom and the Bubble: The US in the World Economy by Robert Brenner
6. The Fear Index by Robert Harris
7. The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
8. The Spy Who Came in From the Cold by John Le Carre
9. Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
10. Liberty & Property: A Social History of Western Political Thought from Renaissance to Enlightenment by Ellen Meiksins Wood
11. Gentlemen of the West by Agnes Owens
12. The Ragman's Daughter by Alan Sillitoe
13. Kiddar's Luck / The Ampersand by Jack Common
14. No Lease on Life by Lynne Tillman
15. How Like An Angel by Margaret Millar
16. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner by James Hogg
17. Weirdo by Cathi Unsworth
18. The Sexual Life of an Islamist in Paris by Leïla Marouane
19. Part Time Suspect by Alicia Giménez-Bartlett
*20. Outsiders: Class, Gender and the Nation by Dorothy Thompson
21. The Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
*
I was recommended Simenon having never read anything by him - really enjoyed it.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 17, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies

*19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
*


----------



## colbhoy (Mar 17, 2014)

1/20 - Laidlaw by William McIlvanney
2/20 - Heretic by Bernard Cornwell
*3/20 - The Associate by John Grisham*


----------



## toggle (Mar 17, 2014)

toggle said:


> 1. Jon Lawrence - Speaking for the People
> 2. David Cannadine - Ornamentalism
> 3. Otte and Readman - By elections in British Politics.
> 4. Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
> ...



15. life and writings of Austen chamberlain
16. Newton - WS Caine
17. Bolker - writing your dissertation in 15 mins a day.
18. Jenkins - the liberal ascendency
19. Adelman - Victorian Radicalism


----------



## braindancer (Mar 18, 2014)

1/35 - Life - Keith Richards
2/35 - The Forever War - Joe Haldeman
3/35 - Stoner - John Williams
4/35 - The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
5/35 - The Bottoms - Joe R Lansdale
6/35 - The War of the Worlds - H.G. Wells
7/35 - The Disposessed - Ursula K. Le Guin
8/35 - So long, see you tomorrow - William Maxwell


----------



## braindancer (Mar 18, 2014)

marty21 said:


> 9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
> loved this as well  - really enjoying reading Vlautin - he's in a band as well,Richmond Fontaine and I will be  listening  to them a bit more  now.


 
Your posts on the Willy Vlautin thread reminded me how much I'd enjoyed The Motel Life so I've now bought Northline and Lean on Pete.  Currently reading Northline and yep, I'm loving it too.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2014)

braindancer said:


> Your posts on the Willy Vlautin thread reminded me how much I'd enjoyed The Motel Life so I've now bought Northline and Lean on Pete.  Currently reading Northline and yep, I'm loving it too.


 they were really enjoyable, I think there is a film of The Motel Life which I will check out some time


----------



## belboid (Mar 18, 2014)

marty21 said:


> they were really enjoyable, I think there is a film of The Motel Life which I will check out some time


ooh, there is. Looks like it got/is getting a very very limited release.  But it is in the usual places.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2014)

belboid said:


> ooh, there is. Looks like it got/is getting a very very limited release.  But it is in the usual places.


 I'm hoping it does justice to the book.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 19, 2014)

1/35 - Life - Keith Richards
2/35 - The Forever War - Joe Haldeman
3/35 - Stoner - John Williams
4/35 - The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
5/35 - The Bottoms - Joe R Lansdale
6/35 - The War of the Worlds - H.G. Wells
7/35 - The Disposessed - Ursula K. Le Guin
8/35 - So long, see you tomorrow - William Maxwell
9/35 - Northline - Willy Vlautin


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 19, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 14. Dan Abnett - Horus Rising
> 
> I've got three damn books on the go at once at the moment.  I really need to make some damn decisions about my reading material.


 
15. Gene M Heyman - Addiction: A Disorder Of Choice - "controversial" analysis of the disease model of addiction that makes a lot of sense.  but is very dry and took me ages to get through.  only two books now on go!


----------



## ringo (Mar 20, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 20, 2014)

1. Wu-Ming - Altai
2. Gerald Durrell - My Family and other Animals*
3. Tim Wells - Keep The Faith
4. Mark Haddon - The Curious Incident of the Dog In The Night-Time*
5. David Goodhart - The British Dream: Successes and Failures of Post-War Immigration
6. Martin Walker - With Extreme Prejudice: An Investigation Into Police Vigilantism in Manchester
7. Michael Morpurgo - Born To Run: The Many Lives of One Incredible Dog*
*8. Paul Sullivan - Remixology: Tracing The Dub Diaspora*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 20, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 15. Gene M Heyman - Addiction: A Disorder Of Choice - "controversial" analysis of the disease model of addiction that makes a lot of sense.  but is very dry and took me ages to get through.  only two books now on go!


 
16. Various - Deathwatch: Xenos Hunters - scifi short stories at bedtime.

I can now concentrate on the single book!


----------



## veracity (Mar 20, 2014)

1/10 Under the Dome - Stephen King
2/10 Coraline - Neil Gaiman
3/10 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K. Dick
4/10 Dr Sleep - Stephen King
5/10 Year of Wonders - Geraldine Brooks
6/10 The Death of Bunny Munro - Nick Cave (he should stick to music and less thinking about Avril Lavigne's vagina IMO)
*7/10 Burglars Can't be Choosers - Lawrence Block*


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 20, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 16. Various - Deathwatch: Xenos Hunters - scifi short stories at bedtime.
> 
> I can now concentrate on the single book!



singlehandedly keeping the Black Library publications label afloat


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 20, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> singlehandedly keeping the Black Library publications label afloat


 
it's my prefered bedtime reading.  uncomplicated, doesn't keep you awake thinking about stuff, a distinct lack of anything approaching the real world.  perfect.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 20, 2014)

I read the Inquisitor trilogy- suprisingly good, you'd expect that stuff to be a bit shit but its ok


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 20, 2014)

those books are ace.  so linguistically bombastic, but utterly wonderful.  nothing else the BL ever published was even 50% as good as Ian Watson's stuff.  He can actually write and captures the weird gothic universe very well.  the rest of their stuff is just filler really, pulp sci-fi for semi-literate space marine fans.  but like i said, perfect for bed time reading.  and easy to find on amazon for 1p.


----------



## inva (Mar 20, 2014)

1. Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life by Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields
2. A Murder of Quality by John le Carre
3. The Impossible Dead by Ian Rankin
4. If It Is Your Life by James Kelman
5. The Boom and the Bubble: The US in the World Economy by Robert Brenner
6. The Fear Index by Robert Harris
7. The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
8. The Spy Who Came in From the Cold by John Le Carre
9. Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
10. Liberty & Property: A Social History of Western Political Thought from Renaissance to Enlightenment by Ellen Meiksins Wood
11. Gentlemen of the West by Agnes Owens
12. The Ragman's Daughter by Alan Sillitoe
13. Kiddar's Luck / The Ampersand by Jack Common
14. No Lease on Life by Lynne Tillman
15. How Like An Angel by Margaret Millar
16. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner by James Hogg
17. Weirdo by Cathi Unsworth
18. The Sexual Life of an Islamist in Paris by Leïla Marouane
19. Part Time Suspect by Alicia Giménez-Bartlett
20. Outsiders: Class, Gender and the Nation by Dorothy Thompson
21. The Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
*22. Summertime, All the Cats are Bored by Philippe Georget
23. A History Maker by Alasdair Gray*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens 

First time I've read since I studied it for O'Level in 80/81 - still love it - although now I think Pip is a bit of a twat for much of it - I didn't think that at 15/16


----------



## Red Storm (Mar 21, 2014)

Managed to read more than I thought whilst travelling.

1/20 - _The Night Circus_ by Erin Morgenstern (excellent 5/5)
2/20 - _On the Map: Why the world looks the way it does _by Simon Garfield (starts off strong but gets a bit silly and crap 3.5/5)
3/20 - _Interview with a Vampire _by Anne Rice (It was alright, started strong but it got a bit meh 4/5)
4/20 - _No Country for Old_ by Cormac McCarthy (Superb 5/5)
5/20 - _Homicide: A Year on the Killing Street_ by David Simon (Wow! Couldn't put it down, one of the best books I've ever read 6/5)
6/20 - _Survival in the Killing Fields_ by Haing Ngor (Got this to get my head around Cambodian history, great book even if the author is a bit of a dick (4.5/5)
7/20 - _Prelude to Foundation_ by Isaac Asimov (Decided to read the Foundation series they've been pretty good up to now 4/5 overall for them)
8/20 - _Foundation_ by Isaac Asimov
9/20 - _Foundation and Empire_ by Isaac Asimov
10/20 - _Second Foundation_ by Isaac Asimov


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 21, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 16. Various - Deathwatch: Xenos Hunters - scifi short stories at bedtime.
> 
> I can now concentrate on the single book!



17. Neil Gaiman - The Ocean At The End Of The Lane

Very nice.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 22, 2014)

1. touched with fire - kay redfield jamison
2. infinity net - yayoi kusama
3. moorish style - miles danby
4. born to run - christopher mcdougall
5. agnes martin: paintings, writings, remembrances - arne glimcher
6. my name is red - orhan pamuk
7. on the edge of utopia: performance and ritual at burning man - rachel bowditch
8. art in public: what, why and how? - artists handbook


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 22, 2014)

1. "Laidlaw" -  William McIlvanney
2. "The Republic of Theives" - Scott Lynch
3. "Hell Train" - Christopher Fowler
4. "The Abomination" - Dan Simmons
5. *"The Hangman's Song"  - James Oswald*. Not bad, enjoyable though rather sterotypical characters in certain sections


----------



## braindancer (Mar 22, 2014)

1/35 - Life - Keith Richards
2/35 - The Forever War - Joe Haldeman
3/35 - Stoner - John Williams
4/35 - The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
5/35 - The Bottoms - Joe R Lansdale
6/35 - The War of the Worlds - H.G. Wells
7/35 - The Disposessed - Ursula K. Le Guin
8/35 - So long, see you tomorrow - William Maxwell
9/35 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/25 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 23, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News

*20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry*


----------



## Me76 (Mar 23, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell

Totally silly but good murder thing about a guy ordering murder swaps on the web to avoid getting his own hands dirty. Was free when I got it from amazon.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 23, 2014)

Jim Higgins 'More Years for the Locust' (1/20)
Caspar Addyman 'Help Yourself' (2/20)
Orhan Pamuk 'The White Castle' (3/20)
Jeet Thayil 'Narcopolis' (4/20)
Graham Greene 'The End of the Affair' (5/20)
*Isabel Allende 'The House of the Spirits' (6/20)*


----------



## strung out (Mar 23, 2014)

1/75 _Fevre Dream_ - George R. R. Martin
2/75 _No Country for Old Men_ - Cormac McCarthy
3/75 _The Shock of the Fall_ - Nathan Filer
4/75 _Stoner_ - John Williams
5/75 _City_ - Clifford D. Simak
6/75 _Twenty Trillion Leagues Under the Sea_ - Adam Roberts
7/75 _An Astronaut's Guide to Life on Earth_ - Chris Hadfield
8/75 _Titus Groan_ - Mervyn Peake
9/75 _Dark Eden_ - Chris Beckett
10/75 _Corum: The Prince in the Scarlet Robe_ - Michael Moorcock

11/75 _Corum: The Prince with the Silver Hand_ - Michael Moorcock


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 24, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 17. Neil Gaiman - The Ocean At The End Of The Lane
> 
> Very nice.


 
18. Graham MacNeill - False Gods

nonsense.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 25, 2014)

1/75 Mammoth Book of Best New SF 26- Gardner Dozois (anthology)

2/75 Edge of Infinity (anthology)- Jonathon Straham

3/75 Sea Wolf- Jack London
4/75 Daemon- Daniel Suarez

5/75 Forge of Darkness- Steven Erickson

6/75 The Citys Son- Tom Pollock

7/75 Polar City Blues-Katherine Kerr

8/75 Neptune's Brood- Charles Stross

9/75 The Quiet War- Paul J McAuley

10/75 Dracula Cha Cha Cha- Kim Newman

11/75 Departure- Neal Asher

12/75 Zero Point- Neal Asher

13/75 Brasyl- Ian McDonald

14/75 The Mammoth Book of Alternate Histories (anthology edited by Ian Watson)

15/75 Pantheon: Age of Ra- James Lovegrove

16/75 Elector- Charles Stross

17/75 The Graveyard Book- Niel Gaiman

18/75 Terminal World- Alistair Reynolds

19/75 Cyberabad Days- Ian McDonald

20/75 The Dervish House- Ian McDonald


----------



## D'wards (Mar 26, 2014)

1/26 A Biography of Led Zeppelin: When Giants Walked the Earth by Mick Wall
2/26 Pacific Vortex by Clive Cussler
3/26 Tarzan of the Apes by Edgar Rice Burroughs
4/26 The Wolf of Wall Street by Jordan Belfort


----------



## toggle (Mar 26, 2014)

> 1. Jon Lawrence - Speaking for the People
> 2. David Cannadine - Ornamentalism
> 3. Otte and Readman - By elections in British Politics.
> 4. Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
> ...



20. goodlad - british foreign and imperial policy
21. Loughlin - Gladstone and home rule
22. adleman - decline of the liberal party
23. macmillan - uses and abuses of history
24. Brooks - the age of upheval


----------



## MrSki (Mar 26, 2014)

MrSki said:


> 1. Conquest - Julian Stockwin
> 2. Dominion - C J Sansom
> 3. Winter in Madrid C J Sansom
> 4. The Fields of Death Simon Scarrow
> ...



*24. The Full Cupboard of Life - Alexander McCall Smith
25. In the Company of Cheerful Ladies - Alexander McCall Smith
26. Blue Shoes and Happiness - Alexander McCall Smith
27. The Good Husband of Zebra Drive - Alexander McCall Smith
28. Seaflower – Julian Stockwin
29.The Miracle at Speedy Motors - Alexander McCall Smith
30. Tea Time for the Traditionally Built - Alexander McCall Smith
31. The Double Comfort Safari Club - Alexander McCall Smith*


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 27, 2014)

1. Robert Holdstock - Mythago Wood
2. George Orwell - 1984
3. Stewart Lee - How I Escaped My Certain Fate
4. Bernard Cornwell - The Last Kingdom


----------



## marty21 (Mar 27, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> 7/75 the monster's lament


8/75 you only live twice


----------



## ringo (Mar 27, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese


----------



## Greebo (Mar 27, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters:  Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2014)

Greebo said:


> 1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
> 2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
> 3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
> 4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
> ...


what if anything happens in your number 17?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 27, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> what if anything happens in your number 17?


Read it and find out.  Social mores (yet another Trollope about people on the make), a single and unescorted female traveller trying to tag along with various family groups who don't seem to welcome her for long as they suspect she's a gold digger etc.  

BTW it's on Project Gutenberg.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 27, 2014)

marty21 said:


> 3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell


Just finished the first book in this series, enjoying it so far.  Have you read the warlord series (The Winter King, etc)?


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 28, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry

*21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn*


----------



## strung out (Mar 28, 2014)

1/75 _Fevre Dream_ - George R. R. Martin
2/75 _No Country for Old Men_ - Cormac McCarthy
3/75 _The Shock of the Fall_ - Nathan Filer
4/75 _Stoner_ - John Williams
5/75 _City_ - Clifford D. Simak
6/75 _Twenty Trillion Leagues Under the Sea_ - Adam Roberts
7/75 _An Astronaut's Guide to Life on Earth_ - Chris Hadfield
8/75 _Titus Groan_ - Mervyn Peake
9/75 _Dark Eden_ - Chris Beckett
10/75 _Corum: The Prince in the Scarlet Robe_ - Michael Moorcock
11/75 _Corum: The Prince with the Silver Hand_ - Michael Moorcock

12/75 _Keep the Aspidistra Flying_ - George Orwell


----------



## marty21 (Mar 28, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Just finished the first book in this series, enjoying it so far.  Have you read the warlord series (The Winter King, etc)?


yep, love a bit of historical fiction - read his American Civil War stuff, The Starbuck Chronicles too, which frustratingly, ends in the middle of the war


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 28, 2014)

1. Wu-Ming - Altai
2. Gerald Durrell - My Family and other Animals*
3. Tim Wells - Keep The Faith
4. Mark Haddon - The Curious Incident of the Dog In The Night-Time*
5. David Goodhart - The British Dream: Successes and Failures of Post-War Immigration
6. Martin Walker - With Extreme Prejudice: An Investigation Into Police Vigilantism in Manchester
7. Michael Morpurgo - Born To Run: The Many Lives of One Incredible Dog*
8. Paul Sullivan - Remixology: Tracing The Dub Diaspora
*9. Lemony Snicket - Who Could That Be At This Hour?**


----------



## strung out (Mar 29, 2014)

1/75 _Fevre Dream_ - George R. R. Martin
2/75 _No Country for Old Men_ - Cormac McCarthy
3/75 _The Shock of the Fall_ - Nathan Filer
4/75 _Stoner_ - John Williams
5/75 _City_ - Clifford D. Simak
6/75 _Twenty Trillion Leagues Under the Sea_ - Adam Roberts
7/75 _An Astronaut's Guide to Life on Earth_ - Chris Hadfield
8/75 _Titus Groan_ - Mervyn Peake
9/75 _Dark Eden_ - Chris Beckett
10/75 _Corum: The Prince in the Scarlet Robe_ - Michael Moorcock
11/75 _Corum: The Prince with the Silver Hand_ - Michael Moorcock
12/75 _Keep the Aspidistra Flying_ - George Orwell

13/75 _In the Miso Soup_ - Ryu Murakami


----------



## D'wards (Mar 29, 2014)

1/26 A Biography of Led Zeppelin: When Giants Walked the Earth by Mick Wall
2/26 Pacific Vortex by Clive Cussler
3/26 Tarzan of the Apes by Edgar Rice Burroughs
4/26 The Wolf of Wall Street by Jordan Belfort
5/26 An Uncommon Reader by Alan Bennett


----------



## D'wards (Mar 29, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 4. "The Abomination" - Dan Simmons


 
How was this? I have that and another by Simmons called The Terror to read


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 29, 2014)

It loses it's way a bit towards  the end bit is quite gripping in parts. I preferred The Terror


----------



## D'wards (Mar 29, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It loses it's way a bit towards  the end bit is quite gripping in parts. I preferred The Terror


 Lovely stuff, i'll go straight to The Terror then i think...


----------



## Greebo (Mar 29, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 30, 2014)

1. Reamde,  neal Stevenson 
2. Rainbows end,  vernor vinge
3. Pattern recognition,  William Gibson 
4. Nothing to Envy: ordinary lives in North Korea, Barbara Demick
5. The Martian, Andy weir


----------



## Belushi (Mar 30, 2014)

Jim Higgins 'More Years for the Locust' (1/20)
Caspar Addyman 'Help Yourself' (2/20)
Orhan Pamuk 'The White Castle' (3/20)
Jeet Thayil 'Narcopolis' (4/20)
Graham Greene 'The End of the Affair' (5/20)
Isabel Allende 'The House of the Spirits' (6/20)
*John Steinbeck 'The Moon is Down' (7/20)*


----------



## andysays (Mar 31, 2014)

1/26 Haruki Murakami _1Q84 Book One and Book Two_
2/26 Haruki Murakami_ 1Q84 Book Three_
3/26 Nikolai Gogol _Diary of a Madman, Government Inspector & Selected Stories_
4/26 HP Lovecraft _The Call of Cthulhu and Other Weird Stories_
5/26 Philip K Dick _A Scanner Darkly_

6/26 Philip K Dick_ VALIS_
7/26 Philip K Dick _The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch_


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 31, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I read the Inquisitor trilogy- suprisingly good, you'd expect that stuff to be a bit shit but its ok


 
19. Ian watson - Inquisitor.

I am reading a real book too, but it's about clever things so is taking me ages to get through it.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 31, 2014)

1/40 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin.
2/40 - Rebels for the Cause: The Alternative History of Arsenal Football Club - John Spurling.
3/40 - Homage to Catalonia - George Orwell
4/40 - Twelve Years a Slave - Solomon Northup.
5/40 - King Solomon's Mines - Henry Rider Haggard.
6/40 - You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times. - Howard Zinn.
7/40 - Civil Disobedience - Henry David Thoreau.
8/40 - Web Of Deceit: Britain's Real Foreign Policy - Mark Curtis.
9/40 - Undercover: The True Story of Britain's Secret Police - Paul Lewis and Rob Evans.
10/40 - A Dance with Dragons - George R R Martin.
11/40 - A Brief History of Neoliberalism - David Harvey.
12/40 - The Shock of the Fall - Nathan Filer.
13/40 - The Winter of Our Discontent - John Steinbeck.
14/40 - East of Acre Lane - Alex Wheatle.
15/40 - The Grapes of Wrath - John Steinbeck.

*16/40 - For Whom The Bell Tolls - Ernest Hemingway.*


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 1, 2014)

1. touched with fire - kay redfield jamison
2. infinity net - yayoi kusama
3. moorish style - miles danby
4. born to run - christopher mcdougall
5. agnes martin: paintings, writings, remembrances - arne glimcher
6. my name is red - orhan pamuk
7. on the edge of utopia: performance and ritual at burning man - rachel bowditch
8. art in public: what, why and how? - artists handbook
9. creativity and disease - philip sandblom


----------



## toggle (Apr 1, 2014)

> 1. Jon Lawrence - Speaking for the People
> 2. David Cannadine - Ornamentalism
> 3. Otte and Readman - By elections in British Politics.
> 4. Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
> ...



25. baines - josiah wedgewood's questionairre
25, Childers - Riddle of the sands
27. attridge - nationalism, imperialsim and identity
28. peyton - CS21.


----------



## braindancer (Apr 1, 2014)

1/35 - Life - Keith Richards
2/35 - The Forever War - Joe Haldeman
3/35 - Stoner - John Williams
4/35 - The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
5/35 - The Bottoms - Joe R Lansdale
6/35 - The War of the Worlds - H.G. Wells
7/35 - The Disposessed - Ursula K. Le Guin
8/35 - So long, see you tomorrow - William Maxwell
9/35 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/35 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/35 - Marshland - Gareth E Rees


----------



## D'wards (Apr 2, 2014)

1/26 A Biography of Led Zeppelin: When Giants Walked the Earth by Mick Wall
2/26 Pacific Vortex by Clive Cussler
3/26 Tarzan of the Apes by Edgar Rice Burroughs
4/26 The Wolf of Wall Street by Jordan Belfort
5/26 An Uncommon Reader by Alan Bennett
6/26 Naked Pueblo by Mark Poirier


----------



## xenon (Apr 2, 2014)

01/35 The Hell of it All - Charlie Brooker
02/35 Get Shorty - Elmore Leonard
03/35 Freaky Deaky - Elmore Leonard
04/35 Equoid - Charles Stross
05/35 Blindsight - Peter Watts
06/35 Debian 7 System Administration Best Practices - Packt Publishing
07/35 On Basilisk Station - David Webber
08/35 CentOS 6 Linux Server Cookbook - Packt Publishing
09/35 The 2 Faces of Tomorrow - James P Hogan


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 2, 2014)

1. Wu-Ming - Altai
2. Gerald Durrell - My Family and other Animals*
3. Tim Wells - Keep The Faith
4. Mark Haddon - The Curious Incident of the Dog In The Night-Time*
5. David Goodhart - The British Dream: Successes and Failures of Post-War Immigration
6. Martin Walker - With Extreme Prejudice: An Investigation Into Police Vigilantism in Manchester
7. Michael Morpurgo - Born To Run: The Many Lives of One Incredible Dog*
8. Paul Sullivan - Remixology: Tracing The Dub Diaspora
9. Lemony Snicket - Who Could That Be At This Hour?*
*10. Rob Dellar - Splitting In Two: Mad Pride and Punk Rock Oblivion*


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2014)

1/75 Mammoth Book of Best New SF 26- Gardner Dozois (anthology)

2/75 Edge of Infinity (anthology)- Jonathon Straham

3/75 Sea Wolf- Jack London
4/75 Daemon- Daniel Suarez

5/75 Forge of Darkness- Steven Erickson

6/75 The Citys Son- Tom Pollock

7/75 Polar City Blues-Katherine Kerr

8/75 Neptune's Brood- Charles Stross

9/75 The Quiet War- Paul J McAuley

10/75 Dracula Cha Cha Cha- Kim Newman

11/75 Departure- Neal Asher

12/75 Zero Point- Neal Asher

13/75 Brasyl- Ian McDonald

14/75 The Mammoth Book of Alternate Histories (anthology edited by Ian Watson)

15/75 Pantheon: Age of Ra- James Lovegrove

16/75 Elector- Charles Stross

17/75 The Graveyard Book- Niel Gaiman

18/75 Terminal World- Alistair Reynolds

19/75 Cyberabad Days- Ian McDonald

20/75 The Dervish House- Ian McDonald

21/75 The Dreaming Void- Peter F Hamilton

22/75 The Temporal Void- Peter F Hamilton


----------



## Greebo (Apr 2, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi


----------



## yield (Apr 2, 2014)

yield said:


> 1/10 - Wool by Hugh Howey. Well paced dystopian sci fi. Great ideas though characters were a bit flat.


2/10 Cosmonaut Keep: Engines of Light: Book One. by Ken MacLeod
Russia having beaten Nato after the Ural war. Soviet EU make first contact and it's repercussions.


----------



## Kidda (Apr 2, 2014)

1/20- War and Peace by Ricky Hatton
2/20- The universe verses Alex Woods by Gavin Extence
3/20- Deadliest Catch Desperate Hours- by Discovery
4/20- The little old lady who broke all the rules by Catharina Ingleman-Sungberg
5/20- The Blind Man's Garden by Nadeem Aslam
6/20- The naked drinking club by Rhona Cameron


----------



## marty21 (Apr 2, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 3, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 19. Ian watson - Inquisitor.
> 
> I am reading a real book too, but it's about clever things so is taking me ages to get through it.



20. Ian Watson - Harlequin

still on the clever book


----------



## Greebo (Apr 3, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 3, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> 8/75 you only live twice


9/75 defence of duffer's drift


----------



## pennimania (Apr 3, 2014)

pennimania said:


> I'm going for a much smaller total this year because since I've been doing this course I often don't read whole books
> 
> However
> 
> ...


6. Artificial Hells. Claire Bishop. ( don't, just don't unless you have to )
7. Digital McLuhan. Paul Levinson.
8. Bring up the Bodies. Hilary Mantel ( reread)


----------



## strung out (Apr 4, 2014)

1/75 _Fevre Dream_ - George R. R. Martin
2/75 _No Country for Old Men_ - Cormac McCarthy
3/75 _The Shock of the Fall_ - Nathan Filer
4/75 _Stoner_ - John Williams
5/75 _City_ - Clifford D. Simak
6/75 _Twenty Trillion Leagues Under the Sea_ - Adam Roberts
7/75 _An Astronaut's Guide to Life on Earth_ - Chris Hadfield
8/75 _Titus Groan_ - Mervyn Peake
9/75 _Dark Eden_ - Chris Beckett
10/75 _Corum: The Prince in the Scarlet Robe_ - Michael Moorcock
11/75 _Corum: The Prince with the Silver Hand_ - Michael Moorcock
12/75 _Keep the Aspidistra Flying_ - George Orwell
13/75 _In the Miso Soup_ - Ryu Murakami

14/75 _The Motel Life_ - Willy Vlautin


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 5, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
*22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 5, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 20. Ian Watson - Harlequin
> 
> still on the clever book



21. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
22. John R Shook & Liz Stillwater Swann (ed.) - Transformers & Philosophy: More Than Meets The Mind 

yes, a pop philosophy book with essays linked to and inspired by the transformers.  some of them were very good.  some not so good.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 5, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi
26/60 Jojo poluje na Pisankę - Sujatha Lalgudi


----------



## iona (Apr 6, 2014)

1/40 Eon - Greg Bear
2/40 The Death of Ivan Ilyich and Other Stories - Leo Tolstoy
3/40 Mona Lisa Overdrive - William Gibson
4/40 NVQs for Dental Nurses - Carole Hollins
5/40 The State of the Art- Iain M. Banks
6/40 The Highway Men - Ken MacLeod
7/40 Wrong Place, Wrong Time - Simon Kernick
8/40 The Bat - Jo Nesbo


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 7, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
*
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas

Going through a cozy fiction phase at the moment. No apologies, no regrets.*


----------



## Greebo (Apr 7, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi
26/60 Jojo poluje na Pisankę - Sujatha Lalgudi
27/60 Knüppelharter Valentin - Ludmilla Vaginowa


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> 9/75 defence of duffer's drift


a perfect spy 10/75


----------



## inva (Apr 8, 2014)

1. Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life by Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields
2. A Murder of Quality by John le Carre
3. The Impossible Dead by Ian Rankin
4. If It Is Your Life by James Kelman
5. The Boom and the Bubble: The US in the World Economy by Robert Brenner
6. The Fear Index by Robert Harris
7. The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
8. The Spy Who Came in From the Cold by John Le Carre
9. Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
10. Liberty & Property: A Social History of Western Political Thought from Renaissance to Enlightenment by Ellen Meiksins Wood
11. Gentlemen of the West by Agnes Owens
12. The Ragman's Daughter by Alan Sillitoe
13. Kiddar's Luck / The Ampersand by Jack Common
14. No Lease on Life by Lynne Tillman
15. How Like An Angel by Margaret Millar
16. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner by James Hogg
17. Weirdo by Cathi Unsworth
18. The Sexual Life of an Islamist in Paris by Leïla Marouane
19. Part Time Suspect by Alicia Giménez-Bartlett
20. Outsiders: Class, Gender and the Nation by Dorothy Thompson
21. The Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
22. Summertime, All the Cats are Bored by Philippe Georget
23. A History Maker by Alasdair Gray
*24. The Red Road by Denise Mina
25. The Intellectuals and the Masses: Pride and Prejudice among the Literary Intelligentsia, 1880-1939 by John Carey
26. Sweetly Sings the Donkey by Shelagh Delaney*


----------



## marty21 (Apr 10, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien

Thought I'd start the saga again as I haven't read them since I was a teenager which was in the 80s! Enjoyed it - although as I read it - I was seeing the characters as they were played in the movies


----------



## colbhoy (Apr 10, 2014)

1/20 - Laidlaw by William McIlvanney
2/20 - Heretic by Bernard Cornwell
3/20 - The Associate by John Grisham
*4/20 - Glitz by Elmore Leonard*


----------



## MrSki (Apr 11, 2014)

Conquest - Julian Stockwin
2. Dominion - C J Sansom
3. Winter in Madrid C J Sansom
4. The Fields of Death Simon Scarrow
5. My Little Armalite James Hawes
6. Brethren Robyn Young
7.The guns of El Kebir John Wilcox
8. Brass Helen Walsh
9.Four days in June Iain Gale
10.Siege of Khartoum John Wilcox
11.Betrayal - Julian Stockwin
12. Crusade - Robyn Young
13.The Shangani Patrol - John Wilcox
14.The War of the Dragon Lady - John Wilcox
15.Caribbee - Julian Stockwin
16. Requiem - Robyn Young
17. Weekend - William McIlvanney
18. The Universe versus Alex Wood - Gavin Extence
19. Mr Toppit - Charles Elton
20. The No.1 Ladies' Dectective Agency - Alexander McCall Smith
21. Tears of the Giraffe - Alexander McCall Smith
22. Morality for Beautiful Girls - Alexander McCall Smith
23. The Kalahari Typing School for Men - Alexander McCall Smith
24. The Full Cupboard of Life - Alexander McCall Smith
25. In the Company of Cheerful Ladies - Alexander McCall Smith
26. Blue Shoes and Happiness - Alexander McCall Smith
27. The Good Husband of Zebra Drive - Alexander McCall Smith
28. Seaflower – Julian Stockwin
29.The Miracle at Speedy Motors - Alexander McCall Smith
30. Tea Time for the Traditionally Built - Alexander McCall Smith
31. The Double Comfort Safari Club - Alexander McCall Smith

*32. The Saturday Big Tent Wedding Party – Alexander McCall Smith
33. The Limpopo Academy of Private Detection – Alexander McCall Smith
34. The Minor Adjustment Beauty Salon – Alexander McCall Smith
35. The Fictional Man – Al Ewing
36. Fire across the Veldt – John Wilcox
37. Bayonets along the Border – John Wilcox
38. Idiopathy – Sam Byers*


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 11, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Conquest - Julian Stockwin
> 2. Dominion - C J Sansom
> 3. Winter in Madrid C J Sansom
> 4. The Fields of Death Simon Scarrow
> ...



I love it when a reader latches onto a particular author and then goes on a binge of their work in rapid succession. 

It only seems to happen with me with crime fiction.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 11, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 21. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
> 22. John R Shook & Liz Stillwater Swann (ed.) - Transformers & Philosophy: More Than Meets The Mind
> 
> yes, a pop philosophy book with essays linked to and inspired by the transformers.  some of them were very good.  some not so good.


 
23. Graham McNeill - Galaxy In Flames


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 11, 2014)

1. Steinbeck / The Pearl
2. Bill Brayson / America, 1927
3. Bukowski - Women (misogynistic wank)
4. Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
5. Shelley - Frankenstein
6. London - Call Of The Wild
7. Bill Bryson - A Walk In The Woods
8. Jennifer Egan - A Visit From The Goon Squad
9*. *Leo Tolstoy - War And Peace
10. Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
11. Alexander Solzhenitsyn - August 1914
*12. Hemingway - A Farewell to Arms*

Probably my least favourite Hemingway novel to date, but still kinda loved it.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 11, 2014)

imposs1904 said:


> I love it when a reader latches onto a particular author and then goes on a binge of their work in rapid succession.
> 
> It only seems to happen with me with crime fiction.


Amazingly apart from one (which I ordered from another branch) they were all in the library. The crime is only a small part of the writing. It is more about the laid backness of Botswana & red bush tea. I love it when I find a series of books to latch on to because you don't have to think what to read next & you know that you will enjoy it. I am now having to read one off novels until I find something else to latch on to.


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 12, 2014)

> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


7. Bright Shiny Morning - James Frey 
8. Secrets of the Flesh: A Life of Colette - Judith Thurman 
9. Therapy -Jonathan Kellerman
10. Mystery - Jonathan Kellerman 
11. Sense of an Ending - Julian Barnes
12. This Isn't The Sort Of Thing That Happens To Someone Like You - Jon McGregor


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
utter dross - first 2 of the series were ok - not sure I'll bother when 4 comes out


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2014)

1. "Laidlaw" -  William McIlvanney
2. "The Republic of Theives" - Scott Lynch
3. "Hell Train" - Christopher Fowler
4. "The Abomination" Dan Simmons
5. "The Hangman's Song" - James Oswald
*6. "The Bloodless Boy" - Robert J. Lloyd. *Okay, very good period detail but a little un-engaging


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 13, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 23. Graham McNeill - Galaxy In Flames



24. Chris Wraight - Scars


----------



## spartacus mills (Apr 13, 2014)

01 Raymond Chandler: Farewell My Lovely
02 Raymond Chandler: The Long Goodbye
03 Kenneth Grant: Remembering Aleister Crowley
04 Jonathan Meades: Museum Without Walls
05 Fiona Shoop: How to Deal in Antiques
06 Norm Longley: The Rough Guide to Hungary
07 (Edited by) Nick Caistor: Faber Book of Contemporary Latin American Short Stories
08 Toni Morrison: Jazz
09 Cormac McCarthy: Blood Meridian
10 JG Ballard: The Drowned World
11 Dina Iordanova: Cinema of the Other Europe: The Industry and Artistry of East Central European Film
12 Gyula Krudy: Sunflower
13 Dina Iordanova: Cinema of Flames : Balkan Film Culture and the Media
*14 Fyodor Dostoyevsky: Notes From Underground
15 John Cunningham: Hungarian Cinema – from coffee house to multiplex *


----------



## Me76 (Apr 13, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 

Feel like I haven't been captured by a good book since January.


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 15, 2014)

> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


13. Bones - Jonathan Kellerman
14. Compulsion - Jonathan Kellerman
15. So Much For That - Lionel Shriver


----------



## Belushi (Apr 15, 2014)

Jim Higgins 'More Years for the Locust' (1/20)
Caspar Addyman 'Help Yourself' (2/20)
Orhan Pamuk 'The White Castle' (3/20)
Jeet Thayil 'Narcopolis' (4/20)
Graham Greene 'The End of the Affair' (5/20)
Isabel Allende 'The House of the Spirits' (6/20)
John Steinbeck 'The Moon is Down' (7/20)
*Hong Ying 'Daughter of the River' (8/20)*


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 16, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box

*23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday*


----------



## belboid (Apr 17, 2014)

belboid said:


> 1/30 - Dan Hancox - The Village Against the World
> 2/30 - Mark Kermode - Hatchet Job. Love Movies, Hate Critics
> 3/30 - S Alexander Reed - Assimilate: a Critical History of Industrial Music
> 4/30 - Robin Cooper - The Timewasters Letters
> ...


8/30 - Robert W Chanbers - The King In Yellow
9/30 - Andrea Pirlo - I Think Therefore I Play


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 17, 2014)

1/40 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin.
2/40 - Rebels for the Cause: The Alternative History of Arsenal Football Club - John Spurling.
3/40 - Homage to Catalonia - George Orwell
4/40 - Twelve Years a Slave - Solomon Northup.
5/40 - King Solomon's Mines - Henry Rider Haggard.
6/40 - You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times. - Howard Zinn.
7/40 - Civil Disobedience - Henry David Thoreau.
8/40 - Web Of Deceit: Britain's Real Foreign Policy - Mark Curtis.
9/40 - Undercover: The True Story of Britain's Secret Police - Paul Lewis and Rob Evans.
10/40 - A Dance with Dragons - George R R Martin.
11/40 - A Brief History of Neoliberalism - David Harvey.
12/40 - The Shock of the Fall - Nathan Filer.
13/40 - The Winter of Our Discontent - John Steinbeck.
14/40 - East of Acre Lane - Alex Wheatle.
15/40 - The Grapes of Wrath - John Steinbeck.
16/40 - For Whom The Bell Tolls - Ernest Hemingway.

*17/40 - Long Walk To Freedom - Nelson Mandela.*


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2014)

11/75 the iron king
12/75 the gun: the story of the ak47


----------



## strung out (Apr 18, 2014)

1/75 _Fevre Dream_ - George R. R. Martin
2/75 _No Country for Old Men_ - Cormac McCarthy
3/75 _The Shock of the Fall_ - Nathan Filer
4/75 _Stoner_ - John Williams
5/75 _City_ - Clifford D. Simak
6/75 _Twenty Trillion Leagues Under the Sea_ - Adam Roberts
7/75 _An Astronaut's Guide to Life on Earth_ - Chris Hadfield
8/75 _Titus Groan_ - Mervyn Peake
9/75 _Dark Eden_ - Chris Beckett
10/75 _Corum: The Prince in the Scarlet Robe_ - Michael Moorcock
11/75 _Corum: The Prince with the Silver Hand_ - Michael Moorcock
12/75 _Keep the Aspidistra Flying_ - George Orwell
13/75 _In the Miso Soup_ - Ryu Murakami
14/75 _The Motel Life_ - Willy Vlautin

15/75 _Transition_ - Iain Banks


----------



## Kidda (Apr 18, 2014)

1/20- War and Peace by Ricky Hatton
2/20- The universe verses Alex Woods by Gavin Extence
3/20- Deadliest Catch Desperate Hours- by Discovery
4/20- The little old lady who broke all the rules by Catharina Ingleman-Sungberg
5/20- The Blind Man's Garden by Nadeem Aslam
6/20- The naked drinking club by Rhona Cameron
7/20- |The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 19, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
*
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas*


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 19, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday

*24/60 - George Orwell - 1984*


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 19, 2014)

1/75 Mammoth Book of Best New SF 26- Gardner Dozois (anthology)

2/75 Edge of Infinity (anthology)- Jonathon Straham

3/75 Sea Wolf- Jack London
4/75 Daemon- Daniel Suarez

5/75 Forge of Darkness- Steven Erickson

6/75 The Citys Son- Tom Pollock

7/75 Polar City Blues-Katherine Kerr

8/75 Neptune's Brood- Charles Stross

9/75 The Quiet War- Paul J McAuley

10/75 Dracula Cha Cha Cha- Kim Newman

11/75 Departure- Neal Asher

12/75 Zero Point- Neal Asher

13/75 Brasyl- Ian McDonald

14/75 The Mammoth Book of Alternate Histories (anthology edited by Ian Watson)

15/75 Pantheon: Age of Ra- James Lovegrove

16/75 Elector- Charles Stross

17/75 The Graveyard Book- Niel Gaiman

18/75 Terminal World- Alistair Reynolds

19/75 Cyberabad Days- Ian McDonald

20/75 The Dervish House- Ian McDonald

21/75 The Dreaming Void- Peter F Hamilton

22/75 The Temporal Void- Peter F Hamilton

23/75 The Days of Solomon Gursky- Ian McDonald

24/75 The Cosmonaut and the Construction Worker Dream of Mars- Ian McDonald

25/75 If You Liked School, You'll Love Work- Irvine Welsh


----------



## D'wards (Apr 19, 2014)

1/26 A Biography of Led Zeppelin: When Giants Walked the Earth by Mick Wall
2/26 Pacific Vortex by Clive Cussler
3/26 Tarzan of the Apes by Edgar Rice Burroughs
4/26 The Wolf of Wall Street by Jordan Belfort
5/26 An Uncommon Reader by Alan Bennett
6/26 Naked Pueblo by Mark Poirier
7/26 Salem's Lot by Stephen King


----------



## iona (Apr 21, 2014)

1/40 Eon - Greg Bear
2/40 The Death of Ivan Ilyich and Other Stories - Leo Tolstoy
3/40 Mona Lisa Overdrive - William Gibson
4/40 NVQs for Dental Nurses - Carole Hollins
5/40 The State of the Art- Iain M. Banks
6/40 The Highway Men - Ken MacLeod
7/40 Wrong Place, Wrong Time - Simon Kernick
8/40 The Bat - Jo Nesbo
9/40 Close to the Bone - Stuart MacBride


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 21, 2014)

1. touched with fire - kay redfield jamison
2. infinity net - yayoi kusama
3. moorish style - miles danby
4. born to run - christopher mcdougall
5. agnes martin: paintings, writings, remembrances - arne glimcher
6. my name is red - orhan pamuk
7. on the edge of utopia: performance and ritual at burning man - rachel bowditch
8. art in public: what, why and how? - artists handbook
9. creativity and disease - philip sandblom
10. notes from underground/the double - dostoevsky

should maybe have read them the right way around, the double mostly just made me cross, but notes was fab.


----------



## ringo (Apr 22, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese
13/35 The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje


----------



## marty21 (Apr 22, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 22, 2014)

1. Wu-Ming - Altai
2. Gerald Durrell - My Family and other Animals*
3. Tim Wells - Keep The Faith
4. Mark Haddon - The Curious Incident of the Dog In The Night-Time*
5. David Goodhart - The British Dream: Successes and Failures of Post-War Immigration
6. Martin Walker - With Extreme Prejudice: An Investigation Into Police Vigilantism in Manchester
7. Michael Morpurgo - Born To Run: The Many Lives of One Incredible Dog*
8. Paul Sullivan - Remixology: Tracing The Dub Diaspora
9. Lemony Snicket - Who Could That Be At This Hour?*
10. Rob Dellar - Splitting In Two: Mad Pride and Punk Rock Oblivion
*11. Lemony Snicket - When Did You See Her Last?**


----------



## Kidda (Apr 23, 2014)

1/20- War and Peace by Ricky Hatton
2/20- The universe verses Alex Woods by Gavin Extence
3/20- Deadliest Catch Desperate Hours- by Discovery
4/20- The little old lady who broke all the rules by Catharina Ingleman-Sungberg
5/20- The Blind Man's Garden by Nadeem Aslam
6/20- The naked drinking club by Rhona Cameron
7/20- The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown
8/20- K-Pax by Gene Brewer


----------



## inva (Apr 23, 2014)

1. Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life by Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields
2. A Murder of Quality by John le Carre
3. The Impossible Dead by Ian Rankin
4. If It Is Your Life by James Kelman
5. The Boom and the Bubble: The US in the World Economy by Robert Brenner
6. The Fear Index by Robert Harris
7. The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
8. The Spy Who Came in From the Cold by John Le Carre
9. Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
10. Liberty & Property: A Social History of Western Political Thought from Renaissance to Enlightenment by Ellen Meiksins Wood
11. Gentlemen of the West by Agnes Owens
12. The Ragman's Daughter by Alan Sillitoe
13. Kiddar's Luck / The Ampersand by Jack Common
14. No Lease on Life by Lynne Tillman
15. How Like An Angel by Margaret Millar
16. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner by James Hogg
17. Weirdo by Cathi Unsworth
18. The Sexual Life of an Islamist in Paris by Leïla Marouane
19. Part Time Suspect by Alicia Giménez-Bartlett
20. Outsiders: Class, Gender and the Nation by Dorothy Thompson
21. The Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
22. Summertime, All the Cats are Bored by Philippe Georget
23. A History Maker by Alasdair Gray
24. The Red Road by Denise Mina
25. The Intellectuals and the Masses: Pride and Prejudice among the Literary Intelligentsia, 1880-1939 by John Carey
26. Sweetly Sings the Donkey by Shelagh Delaney
*27. Old Dogs by Donna Moore*


----------



## ringo (Apr 23, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese
13/35 The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje
14/35 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie


----------



## Belushi (Apr 23, 2014)

Jim Higgins 'More Years for the Locust' (1/20)
Caspar Addyman 'Help Yourself' (2/20)
Orhan Pamuk 'The White Castle' (3/20)
Jeet Thayil 'Narcopolis' (4/20)
Graham Greene 'The End of the Affair' (5/20)
Isabel Allende 'The House of the Spirits' (6/20)
John Steinbeck 'The Moon is Down' (7/20)
Hong Ying 'Daughter of the River' (8/20)
*Anna Funder 'Stasiland' (9/20)*


----------



## strung out (Apr 24, 2014)

1/75 _Fevre Dream_ - George R. R. Martin
2/75 _No Country for Old Men_ - Cormac McCarthy
3/75 _The Shock of the Fall_ - Nathan Filer
4/75 _Stoner_ - John Williams
5/75 _City_ - Clifford D. Simak
6/75 _Twenty Trillion Leagues Under the Sea_ - Adam Roberts
7/75 _An Astronaut's Guide to Life on Earth_ - Chris Hadfield
8/75 _Titus Groan_ - Mervyn Peake
9/75 _Dark Eden_ - Chris Beckett
10/75 _Corum: The Prince in the Scarlet Robe_ - Michael Moorcock
11/75 _Corum: The Prince with the Silver Hand_ - Michael Moorcock
12/75 _Keep the Aspidistra Flying_ - George Orwell
13/75 _In the Miso Soup_ - Ryu Murakami
14/75 _The Motel Life_ - Willy Vlautin
15/75 _Transition_ - Iain Banks

16/75 _Annihilation _- Jeff VanderMeer

One of the best books and most exciting authors I've read in ages. Part Strugatsky, part Ballard, I really really loved this book.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 24, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 

11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas

This started off really well and tailed off a bit towards the end but was still a great read.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 24, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
*
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights *


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 25, 2014)

1/75 Mammoth Book of Best New SF 26- Gardner Dozois (anthology)

2/75 Edge of Infinity (anthology)- Jonathon Straham

3/75 Sea Wolf- Jack London
4/75 Daemon- Daniel Suarez

5/75 Forge of Darkness- Steven Erickson

6/75 The Citys Son- Tom Pollock

7/75 Polar City Blues-Katherine Kerr

8/75 Neptune's Brood- Charles Stross

9/75 The Quiet War- Paul J McAuley

10/75 Dracula Cha Cha Cha- Kim Newman

11/75 Departure- Neal Asher

12/75 Zero Point- Neal Asher

13/75 Brasyl- Ian McDonald

14/75 The Mammoth Book of Alternate Histories (anthology edited by Ian Watson)

15/75 Pantheon: Age of Ra- James Lovegrove

16/75 Elector- Charles Stross

17/75 The Graveyard Book- Niel Gaiman

18/75 Terminal World- Alistair Reynolds

19/75 Cyberabad Days- Ian McDonald

20/75 The Dervish House- Ian McDonald

21/75 The Dreaming Void- Peter F Hamilton

22/75 The Temporal Void- Peter F Hamilton

23/75 The Days of Solomon Gursky- Ian McDonald

24/75 The Cosmonaut and the Construction Worker Dream of Mars- Ian McDonald

25/75 If You Liked School, You'll Love Work- Irvine Welsh

26/25 Godlike Machines- Anthology edt by Jonathan Stahan

27/25 Zima Blue and Other Stories- Alistair Reynolds


----------



## iona (Apr 25, 2014)

1/40 Eon - Greg Bear
2/40 The Death of Ivan Ilyich and Other Stories - Leo Tolstoy
3/40 Mona Lisa Overdrive - William Gibson
4/40 NVQs for Dental Nurses - Carole Hollins
5/40 The State of the Art- Iain M. Banks
6/40 The Highway Men - Ken MacLeod
7/40 Wrong Place, Wrong Time - Simon Kernick
8/40 The Bat - Jo Nesbo
9/40 Close to the Bone - Stuart MacBride
10/40 Mirrorshades: The Cyberpunk Anthology - Bruce Sterling (ed.) & others


----------



## iona (Apr 26, 2014)

11/40 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson


----------



## weltweit (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't know where you lot find the time for so much reading.
I don't seem to have enough to get through a book a month, let alone more.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm unemployed


----------



## MrSki (Apr 27, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm unemployed


Same here. Not having a TV helps too.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 27, 2014)

*1.  *Conquest - Julian Stockwin
2. Dominion - C J Sansom
3. Winter in Madrid C J Sansom
4. The Fields of Death Simon Scarrow
5. My Little Armalite James Hawes
6. Brethren Robyn Young
7.The guns of El Kebir John Wilcox
8. Brass Helen Walsh
9.Four days in June Iain Gale
10.Siege of Khartoum John Wilcox
11.Betrayal - Julian Stockwin
12. Crusade - Robyn Young
13.The Shangani Patrol - John Wilcox
14.The War of the Dragon Lady - John Wilcox
15.Caribbee - Julian Stockwin
16. Requiem - Robyn Young
17. Weekend - William McIlvanney
18. The Universe versus Alex Wood - Gavin Extence
19. Mr Toppit - Charles Elton
20. The No.1 Ladies' Dectective Agency - Alexander McCall Smith
21. Tears of the Giraffe - Alexander McCall Smith
22. Morality for Beautiful Girls - Alexander McCall Smith
23. The Kalahari Typing School for Men - Alexander McCall Smith
24. The Full Cupboard of Life - Alexander McCall Smith
25. In the Company of Cheerful Ladies - Alexander McCall Smith
26. Blue Shoes and Happiness - Alexander McCall Smith
27. The Good Husband of Zebra Drive - Alexander McCall Smith
28. Seaflower – Julian Stockwin
29.The Miracle at Speedy Motors - Alexander McCall Smith
30. Tea Time for the Traditionally Built - Alexander McCall Smith
31. The Double Comfort Safari Club - Alexander McCall Smith
32. The Saturday Big Tent Wedding Party – Alexander McCall Smith
33. The Limpopo Academy of Private Detection – Alexander McCall Smith
34. The Minor Adjustment Beauty Salon – Alexander McCall Smith
35. The Fictional Man – Al Ewing
36. Fire across the Veldt – John Wilcox
37. Bayonets along the Border – John Wilcox
38. Idiopathy – Sam Byers

*39. The two ½ Pillars of Wisdom - Alexander McCall Smith
40. Unusual uses for Olive Oil - Alexander McCall Smith
41. The Explorer – James Smythe
42. La’s Orchestra Saves the World – Alexander McCall Smith*


----------



## strung out (Apr 27, 2014)

How did you find The Explorer MrSki? 

James Smythe is quickly becoming one of my favourite authors, and I'd recommend checking out his other stuff if you liked the Explorer. The Machine is particularly good, as well as the sequel to The Explorer, The Echo.


----------



## toggle (Apr 27, 2014)

toggle said:


> 1. Jon Lawrence - Speaking for the People
> 2. David Cannadine - Ornamentalism
> 3. Otte and Readman - By elections in British Politics.
> 4. Joseph Conrad - Heart of Darkness
> ...


29. pratchett- snuff
30. pratchett - raising steam
31. hobsbawm- nations and nationalism since 1780 
32. chamberlain- a political memoir
33. rapahel, the making and unmaking of british national identity vol 1
34 rapahel, the making and unmaking of british national identity vol 2
35, grant - a civilised savagry
36. lawrence electing out masters
37. clarke - a question of leadership
38. Mcormack - public men masculinity and politics
39. Feuchtwanger- democracy and empire
40. Searle - the liberal party.
41. the life and letters of austen chamberlain
42. brookmyer - all fun and games
43.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 27, 2014)

strung out said:


> How did you find The Explorer MrSki?
> 
> James Smythe is quickly becoming one of my favourite authors, and I'd recommend checking out his other stuff if you liked the Explorer. The Machine is particularly good, as well as the sequel to The Explorer, The Echo.


Actually I found it hard work. I went against my own rule of giving up at 100 pages because I thought it must get better but sadly it didn't.
If I was to go further I thought it was shite & I was only glad to get to the end because I had gone so far into the book that it wold be rude not to. It may have popped up the odd thought provoking situation but was not my cup of char. Saying that I might read 'The Echo' just to confirm this.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 28, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas
*
17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas*


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 28, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
 25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights
*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet*


----------



## strung out (Apr 28, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Actually I found it hard work. I went against my own rule of giving up at 100 pages because I thought it must get better but sadly it didn't.
> If I was to go further I thought it was shite & I was only glad to get to the end because I had gone so far into the book that it wold be rude not to. It may have popped up the odd thought provoking situation but was not my cup of char. Saying that I might read 'The Echo' just to confirm this.


Haha, fair enough! 

The Machine has just been nominated for the Arthur C Clarke award, so I'd say to definitely check that out, but maybe not if you weren't so keen on the Explorer. It's set on a dystopian Isle of Wight, so, ya know.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 28, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> 11/75 the iron king
> 12/75 the gun: the story of the ak47


13/75 the vultures of wahpeton


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 28, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


16. Broken - Karin Slaughter
17. Breaking Silence - Linda Castillo
18. Dead Tomorrow - Peter James
19. Citadel - Kate Mosse 
20. Trouble in Mind - Jeffrey Deaver


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 28, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 24. Chris Wraight - Scars


 
25. Scarlett Thomas - Monkeys With Typewriters
26. James Sparrow - The Flight Of The Eisenstein


----------



## ringo (Apr 29, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese
13/35 The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje
14/35 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
15/35 The Tempest - William Shakespeare


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 29, 2014)

> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


21. The Sin Eater - Sarah Rayne 
22. I Capture The Castle - Dodie Smith


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 30, 2014)

1. "Laidlaw" -  William McIlvanney
2. "The Republic of Theives" - Scott Lynch
3. "Hell Train" - Christopher Fowler
4. "The Abomination" Dan Simmons
5. "The Hangman's Song" - James Oswald
6. "The Bloodless Boy" - Robert J. Lloyd
7. *"A Delicate Truth"* -  John Le Carre. Excellent


----------



## iona (Apr 30, 2014)

1/40 Eon - Greg Bear
2/40 The Death of Ivan Ilyich and Other Stories - Leo Tolstoy
3/40 Mona Lisa Overdrive - William Gibson
4/40 NVQs for Dental Nurses - Carole Hollins
5/40 The State of the Art- Iain M. Banks
6/40 The Highway Men - Ken MacLeod
7/40 Wrong Place, Wrong Time - Simon Kernick
8/40 The Bat - Jo Nesbo
9/40 Close to the Bone - Stuart MacBride
10/40 Mirrorshades: The Cyberpunk Anthology - Bruce Sterling (ed.) & others
11/40 We Have always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
12/40 Black Glass - John Shirley


----------



## spartacus mills (May 1, 2014)

01 Raymond Chandler: Farewell My Lovely
02 Raymond Chandler: The Long Goodbye
03 Kenneth Grant: Remembering Aleister Crowley
04 Jonathan Meades: Museum Without Walls
05 Fiona Shoop: How to Deal in Antiques
06 Norm Longley: The Rough Guide to Hungary
07 (Edited by) Nick Caistor: Faber Book of Contemporary Latin American Short Stories
08 Toni Morrison: Jazz
09 Cormac McCarthy: Blood Meridian
10 JG Ballard: The Drowned World
11 Dina Iordanova: Cinema of the Other Europe: The Industry and Artistry of East Central European Film
12 Gyula Krudy: Sunflower
13 Dina Iordanova: Cinema of Flames : Balkan Film Culture and the Media
14 Fyodor Dostoyevsky: Notes From Underground
15 John Cunningham: Hungarian Cinema – from coffee house to multiplex
16 Emile Zola: La Bete Humaine
17 Dominique Nasta: Contemporary Romanian Cinema – The History of an Unexpected Miracle
18 Kenneth Grant: Grist to Whose Mill?


----------



## imposs1904 (May 2, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas
17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas
*
18/50 The Cotton-Pickers by B. Traven*
Great novel. Recommended.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 2, 2014)

1/75 Mammoth Book of Best New SF 26- Gardner Dozois (anthology)

2/75 Edge of Infinity (anthology)- Jonathon Straham

3/75 Sea Wolf- Jack London
4/75 Daemon- Daniel Suarez

5/75 Forge of Darkness- Steven Erickson

6/75 The Citys Son- Tom Pollock

7/75 Polar City Blues-Katherine Kerr

8/75 Neptune's Brood- Charles Stross

9/75 The Quiet War- Paul J McAuley

10/75 Dracula Cha Cha Cha- Kim Newman

11/75 Departure- Neal Asher

12/75 Zero Point- Neal Asher

13/75 Brasyl- Ian McDonald

14/75 The Mammoth Book of Alternate Histories (anthology edited by Ian Watson)

15/75 Pantheon: Age of Ra- James Lovegrove

16/75 Elector- Charles Stross

17/75 The Graveyard Book- Niel Gaiman

18/75 Terminal World- Alistair Reynolds

19/75 Cyberabad Days- Ian McDonald

20/75 The Dervish House- Ian McDonald

21/75 The Dreaming Void- Peter F Hamilton

22/75 The Temporal Void- Peter F Hamilton

23/75 The Days of Solomon Gursky- Ian McDonald

24/75 The Cosmonaut and the Construction Worker Dream of Mars- Ian McDonald

25/75 If You Liked School, You'll Love Work- Irvine Welsh

26/25 Godlike Machines- Anthology edt by Jonathan Stahan

27/25 Zima Blue and Other Stories- Alistair Reynolds

28/75- Other Earths (anthology)- edt Jay Lake, Nick Gevers


----------



## inva (May 2, 2014)

1. Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life by Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields
2. A Murder of Quality by John le Carre
3. The Impossible Dead by Ian Rankin
4. If It Is Your Life by James Kelman
5. The Boom and the Bubble: The US in the World Economy by Robert Brenner
6. The Fear Index by Robert Harris
7. The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
8. The Spy Who Came in From the Cold by John Le Carre
9. Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
10. Liberty & Property: A Social History of Western Political Thought from Renaissance to Enlightenment by Ellen Meiksins Wood
11. Gentlemen of the West by Agnes Owens
12. The Ragman's Daughter by Alan Sillitoe
13. Kiddar's Luck / The Ampersand by Jack Common
14. No Lease on Life by Lynne Tillman
15. How Like An Angel by Margaret Millar
16. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner by James Hogg
17. Weirdo by Cathi Unsworth
18. The Sexual Life of an Islamist in Paris by Leïla Marouane
19. Part Time Suspect by Alicia Giménez-Bartlett
20. Outsiders: Class, Gender and the Nation by Dorothy Thompson
21. The Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
22. Summertime, All the Cats are Bored by Philippe Georget
23. A History Maker by Alasdair Gray
24. The Red Road by Denise Mina
25. The Intellectuals and the Masses: Pride and Prejudice among the Literary Intelligentsia, 1880-1939 by John Carey
26. Sweetly Sings the Donkey by Shelagh Delaney
27. Old Dogs by Donna Moore
*28. Night at the Crossroads by Georges Simenon*


----------



## D'wards (May 2, 2014)

1/26 A Biography of Led Zeppelin: When Giants Walked the Earth by Mick Wall
2/26 Pacific Vortex by Clive Cussler
3/26 Tarzan of the Apes by Edgar Rice Burroughs
4/26 The Wolf of Wall Street by Jordan Belfort
5/26 An Uncommon Reader by Alan Bennett
6/26 Naked Pueblo by Mark Poirier
7/26 Salem's Lot by Stephen King
8/26 Autobiography by Morrissey


----------



## iona (May 3, 2014)

1/40 Eon - Greg Bear
2/40 The Death of Ivan Ilyich and Other Stories - Leo Tolstoy
3/40 Mona Lisa Overdrive - William Gibson
4/40 NVQs for Dental Nurses - Carole Hollins
5/40 The State of the Art- Iain M. Banks
6/40 The Highway Men - Ken MacLeod
7/40 Wrong Place, Wrong Time - Simon Kernick
8/40 The Bat - Jo Nesbo
9/40 Close to the Bone - Stuart MacBride
10/40 Mirrorshades: The Cyberpunk Anthology - Bruce Sterling (ed.) & others
11/40 We Have always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
12/40 Black Glass - John Shirley
13/40 Hunger - Knut Hamsun


----------



## Kidda (May 6, 2014)

1/20- War and Peace by Ricky Hatton
2/20- The universe verses Alex Woods by Gavin Extence
3/20- Deadliest Catch Desperate Hours- by Discovery
4/20- The little old lady who broke all the rules by Catharina Ingleman-Sungberg
5/20- The Blind Man's Garden by Nadeem Aslam
6/20- The Naked Drinking Club by Rhona Cameron
7/20- The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown
8/20- K-Pax by Gene Brewer
9/20- The Miseducation of Cameron Post by Emily M Danforth


----------



## Belushi (May 6, 2014)

Jim Higgins 'More Years for the Locust' (1/20)
Caspar Addyman 'Help Yourself' (2/20)
Orhan Pamuk 'The White Castle' (3/20)
Jeet Thayil 'Narcopolis' (4/20)
Graham Greene 'The End of the Affair' (5/20)
Isabel Allende 'The House of the Spirits' (6/20)
John Steinbeck 'The Moon is Down' (7/20)
Hong Ying 'Daughter of the River' (8/20)
Anna Funder 'Stasiland' (9/20)
*Walter Tevis 'The Man who fell to Earth' (10/20)*


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi
26/60 Jojo poluje na Pisankę - Sujatha Lalgudi
27/60 Knüppelharter Valentin - Ludmilla Vaginowa
28/60 The Shockwave Rider - John Brunner


----------



## BoatieBird (May 7, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights
 26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet

*27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards*


----------



## braindancer (May 7, 2014)

1/35 - Life - Keith Richards
2/35 - The Forever War - Joe Haldeman
3/35 - Stoner - John Williams
4/35 - The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
5/35 - The Bottoms - Joe R Lansdale
6/35 - The War of the Worlds - H.G. Wells
7/35 - The Disposessed - Ursula K. Le Guin
8/35 - So long, see you tomorrow - William Maxwell
9/35 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/35 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/35 - Marshland - Gareth E Rees
12/35 - Butcher's Crossing - John Williams


----------



## ringo (May 7, 2014)

braindancer said:


> 12/35 - Butcher's Crossing - John Williams



Got this in my pile, how was it?


----------



## braindancer (May 7, 2014)

Superb!  Stick it on the top of your pile!


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 7, 2014)

1. Steinbeck / The Pearl
2. Bill Brayson / America, 1927
3. Bukowski - Women (misogynistic wank)
4. Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
5. Shelley - Frankenstein
6. London - Call Of The Wild
7. Bill Bryson - A Walk In The Woods
8. Jennifer Egan - A Visit From The Goon Squad
9*. *Leo Tolstoy - War And Peace
10. Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
11. Alexander Solzhenitsyn - August 1914
12. Hemingway - A Farewell to Arms
*13. Joseph Conrad - Nostromo
14. Mario Vargas Llosa - Death in the Andes
*
On a South American ting.


----------



## ringo (May 9, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese
13/35 The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje
14/35 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
15/35 The Tempest - William Shakespeare
16/35 Invisible Monsters - Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 9, 2014)

1/40 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin.
2/40 - Rebels for the Cause: The Alternative History of Arsenal Football Club - John Spurling.
3/40 - Homage to Catalonia - George Orwell
4/40 - Twelve Years a Slave - Solomon Northup.
5/40 - King Solomon's Mines - Henry Rider Haggard.
6/40 - You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times. - Howard Zinn.
7/40 - Civil Disobedience - Henry David Thoreau.
8/40 - Web Of Deceit: Britain's Real Foreign Policy - Mark Curtis.
9/40 - Undercover: The True Story of Britain's Secret Police - Paul Lewis and Rob Evans.
10/40 - A Dance with Dragons - George R R Martin.
11/40 - A Brief History of Neoliberalism - David Harvey.
12/40 - The Shock of the Fall - Nathan Filer.
13/40 - The Winter of Our Discontent - John Steinbeck.
14/40 - East of Acre Lane - Alex Wheatle.
15/40 - The Grapes of Wrath - John Steinbeck.
16/40 - For Whom The Bell Tolls - Ernest Hemingway.
17/40 - Long Walk To Freedom - Nelson Mandela.

*18/40 - The Good Terrorist - Doris Lessing.*


----------



## Greebo (May 9, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi
26/60 Jojo poluje na Pisankę - Sujatha Lalgudi
27/60 Knüppelharter Valentin - Ludmilla Vaginowa
28/60 The Shockwave Rider - John Brunner
29/60 Männer sind Helden - Jo Berlin


----------



## colbhoy (May 9, 2014)

1/20 - Laidlaw by William McIlvanney
2/20 - Heretic by Bernard Cornwell
3/20 - The Associate by John Grisham
4/20 - Glitz by Elmore Leonard
*5/20 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane*


----------



## Me76 (May 11, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel

I enjoyed it but think I should have left it a bit longer after seeing the film.


----------



## MrSki (May 11, 2014)

Me76 said:


> 1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
> 2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
> 3/45 Stoner, John Williams
> 4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
> ...


I read that earlier this year. Not seen the film but the book was okay but not great.
did you enjoy the universe vs Alex Woods? I enjoyed that one.


----------



## Me76 (May 11, 2014)

MrSki said:


> I read that earlier this year. Not seen the film but the book was okay but not great.
> did you enjoy the universe vs Alex Woods? I enjoyed that one.


Yep. Alewx Woods was one of my favourites this year. Really heart felt and real.


----------



## Greebo (May 12, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi
26/60 Jojo poluje na Pisankę - Sujatha Lalgudi
27/60 Knüppelharter Valentin - Ludmilla Vaginowa
28/60 The Shockwave Rider - John Brunner
29/60 Männer sind Helden - Jo Berlin
30/60 Co Wiesz, Co Wiedzę? (Do You Know What I Can See?) - Richárde


----------



## tufty79 (May 12, 2014)

> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


23. Lost - Gregory Maguire 
24. Death Benefit - Robin Cook
25. Let The Devil Sleep - John Verdon
26. A Million Little Pieces - James Frey  
27. The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo - Stieg Larsson 
28. The Girl Who Played With Fire - Stieg Larsson


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 12, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 25. Scarlett Thomas - Monkeys With Typewriters
> 26. James Sparrow - The Flight Of The Eisenstein



27. Ian Mortimer - The Fears Of Henry IV
28. Jay Anson - The Amytiville Horror
29. Graham McNeill - Fulgrim
30. Stuart Maconie - Adventures On The High Teas
31. Larry Niven - Inconstant Mood


----------



## Greebo (May 12, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi
26/60 Jojo poluje na Pisankę - Sujatha Lalgudi
27/60 Knüppelharter Valentin - Ludmilla Vaginowa
28/60 The Shockwave Rider - John Brunner
29/60 Männer sind Helden - Jo Berlin
30/60 Co Wiesz, Co Wiedzę? (Do You Know What I Can See?) - Richárde
31/60 Isla Boi Się Wody (Isla the Rat Terrier is Afriad of Water) - Richárde


----------



## BoatieBird (May 13, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
*
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
*
The above book (and all the others marked with a *) is a set book for the children's lit module I'll be undertaking in the autumn.


----------



## strung out (May 13, 2014)

Doing it with the OU? I read all those books a few years ago too 

Some of them are really excellent.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 13, 2014)

strung out said:


> Doing it with the OU? I read all those books a few years ago too
> 
> Some of them are really excellent.


 
Yes 
A colleague did the module a couple of years back and she handed the books over at the start of the year so I could get a head start on reading them.  I've particularly liked Northern Lights & Junk so far.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 14, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas
17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas
18/50 The Cotton-Pickers by B. Traven
*
19/50 Mr. Bevan's Dream: Why Britain Needs Its Welfare State  by Sue Townsend
Rest in peace, Sue.*


----------



## Kidda (May 14, 2014)

1/20- War and Peace by Ricky Hatton
2/20- The universe verses Alex Woods by Gavin Extence
3/20- Deadliest Catch Desperate Hours- by Discovery
4/20- The little old lady who broke all the rules by Catharina Ingleman-Sungberg
5/20- The Blind Man's Garden by Nadeem Aslam
6/20- The Naked Drinking Club by Rhona Cameron
7/20- The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown
8/20- K-Pax by Gene Brewer
9/20- The Miseducation of Cameron Post by Emily M Danforth
10/20- The Girl with the dragon tattoo by Stieg Larsson


----------



## D'wards (May 15, 2014)

1/26 A Biography of Led Zeppelin: When Giants Walked the Earth by Mick Wall
2/26 Pacific Vortex by Clive Cussler
3/26 Tarzan of the Apes by Edgar Rice Burroughs
4/26 The Wolf of Wall Street by Jordan Belfort
5/26 An Uncommon Reader by Alan Bennett
6/26 Naked Pueblo by Mark Poirier
7/26 Salem's Lot by Stephen King
8/26 Autobiography by Morrissey
9/26 Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card


----------



## marty21 (May 15, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens


----------



## Me76 (May 16, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel

13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson

Really enjoyed this. Sort of observational / romantic looking at consequences of actions.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 16, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 27. Ian Mortimer - The Fears Of Henry IV
> 28. Jay Anson - The Amytiville Horror
> 29. Graham McNeill - Fulgrim
> 30. Stuart Maconie - Adventures On The High Teas
> 31. Larry Niven - Inconstant Mood



32. Randel Helms - Tolkien's World.

Bit of story behind this one (not an interesting one though so don't hang about if you've got other things to do)...

At some point between 1994 and 1996 I took this book from my school library intending to read it and would have returned it if it wasn't any good.  anyway, since that point i have moved 20 times, lost the vast majority of my possessions twice, and cleared out most of my books 3 times.  this book have survived every move, every eviction, every clear out, and finally, 18 or more years later, i have read it.  and it's not very good.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 17, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
 28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*

*29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
*
I don't know on whose list I saw the name Mo Hayder (I think it might have been Ceej ?) but I decided to investigate and have now worked my way through all of her Jack Caffrey books.  Hoping she releases another one soon.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 17, 2014)

1/75 Mammoth Book of Best New SF 26- Gardner Dozois (anthology)

2/75 Edge of Infinity (anthology)- Jonathon Straham

3/75 Sea Wolf- Jack London
4/75 Daemon- Daniel Suarez

5/75 Forge of Darkness- Steven Erickson

6/75 The Citys Son- Tom Pollock

7/75 Polar City Blues-Katherine Kerr

8/75 Neptune's Brood- Charles Stross

9/75 The Quiet War- Paul J McAuley

10/75 Dracula Cha Cha Cha- Kim Newman

11/75 Departure- Neal Asher

12/75 Zero Point- Neal Asher

13/75 Brasyl- Ian McDonald

14/75 The Mammoth Book of Alternate Histories (anthology edited by Ian Watson)

15/75 Pantheon: Age of Ra- James Lovegrove

16/75 Elector- Charles Stross

17/75 The Graveyard Book- Niel Gaiman

18/75 Terminal World- Alistair Reynolds

19/75 Cyberabad Days- Ian McDonald

20/75 The Dervish House- Ian McDonald

21/75 The Dreaming Void- Peter F Hamilton

22/75 The Temporal Void- Peter F Hamilton

23/75 The Days of Solomon Gursky- Ian McDonald

24/75 The Cosmonaut and the Construction Worker Dream of Mars- Ian McDonald

25/75 If You Liked School, You'll Love Work- Irvine Welsh

26/25 Godlike Machines- Anthology edt by Jonathan Stahan

27/25 Zima Blue and Other Stories- Alistair Reynolds

28/75 Other Earths (anthology)- edt Jay Lake, Nick Gevers

29/75 Paradox- Jon Meaney

30/75 Context- Jon Meaney


----------



## Ceej (May 17, 2014)

BoatieBird said:


> I don't know on whose list I saw the name Mo Hayder (I think it might have been Ceej ?) but I decided to investigate and have now worked my way through all of her Jack Caffrey books.  Hoping she releases another one soon.



Please, please, please read Tokyo by Mo Hayder, BoatieBird ....it's brilliant!


----------



## BoatieBird (May 17, 2014)

Ceej said:


> Please, please, please read Tokyo by Mo Hayder, BoatieBird ....it's brilliant!



Downloaded 
It was already on my wish list anyway!


----------



## Me76 (May 18, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee

One of classics for the year. Never read it before. I can understand what the fuss is about with this one. 

Not sure what my other classic for the year will be.


----------



## Me76 (May 18, 2014)

15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice

Not sure this really counts as it was only 170 pages. Plus it was a bit crap. At least I didn't pay for it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2014)

1. "Laidlaw" -  William McIlvanney
2. "The Republic of Theives" - Scott Lynch
3. "Hell Train" - Christopher Fowler
4. "The Abomination" Dan Simmons
5. "The Hangman's Song" - James Oswald
6. "The Bloodless Boy" - Robert J. Lloyd
7. "A Delicate Truth*"* -  John Le Carre
*8. "The Wolf In Winter" - John Connolly. Brilliant, as ever.*


----------



## tufty79 (May 19, 2014)

> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


29. The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets Nest - Stieg Larsson 
30. My Secret History - Paul Theroux 
31. Flash and Bones - Kathy Reichs


----------



## Greebo (May 19, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi
26/60 Jojo poluje na Pisankę - Sujatha Lalgudi
27/60 Knüppelharter Valentin - Ludmilla Vaginowa
28/60 The Shockwave Rider - John Brunner
29/60 Männer sind Helden - Jo Berlin
30/60 Co Wiesz, Co Wiedzę? (Do You Know What I Can See?) - Richárde
31/60 Isla Boi Się Wody (Isla the Rat Terrier is Afraid of Water) - Richárde
32/60 Insufficiently Welsh - Griff Rhy Jones


----------



## MrSki (May 19, 2014)

*1.  *Conquest - Julian Stockwin
2. Dominion - C J Sansom
3. Winter in Madrid C J Sansom
4. The Fields of Death Simon Scarrow
5. My Little Armalite James Hawes
6. Brethren Robyn Young
7.The guns of El Kebir John Wilcox
8. Brass Helen Walsh
9.Four days in June Iain Gale
10.Siege of Khartoum John Wilcox
11.Betrayal - Julian Stockwin
12. Crusade - Robyn Young
13.The Shangani Patrol - John Wilcox
14.The War of the Dragon Lady - John Wilcox
15.Caribbee - Julian Stockwin
16. Requiem - Robyn Young
17. Weekend - William McIlvanney
18. The Universe versus Alex Wood - Gavin Extence
19. Mr Toppit - Charles Elton
20. The No.1 Ladies' Dectective Agency - Alexander McCall Smith
21. Tears of the Giraffe - Alexander McCall Smith
22. Morality for Beautiful Girls - Alexander McCall Smith
23. The Kalahari Typing School for Men - Alexander McCall Smith
24. The Full Cupboard of Life - Alexander McCall Smith
25. In the Company of Cheerful Ladies - Alexander McCall Smith
26. Blue Shoes and Happiness - Alexander McCall Smith
27. The Good Husband of Zebra Drive - Alexander McCall Smith
28. Seaflower – Julian Stockwin
29.The Miracle at Speedy Motors - Alexander McCall Smith
30. Tea Time for the Traditionally Built - Alexander McCall Smith
31. The Double Comfort Safari Club - Alexander McCall Smith
32. The Saturday Big Tent Wedding Party – Alexander McCall Smith
33. The Limpopo Academy of Private Detection – Alexander McCall Smith
34. The Minor Adjustment Beauty Salon – Alexander McCall Smith
35. The Fictional Man – Al Ewing
36. Fire across the Veldt – John Wilcox
37. Bayonets along the Border – John Wilcox
38. Idiopathy – Sam Byers
39. The two ½ Pillars of Wisdom - Alexander McCall Smith
40. Unusual uses for Olive Oil - Alexander McCall Smith
41. The Explorer – James Smythe
42. La’s Orchestra Saves the World – Alexander McCall Smith

*43. 44 Scotland Street – Alexander McCall Smith
44. The Sunday Philosophy Club - Alexander McCall Smith
45. Friends, Lovers, Chocolate - Alexander McCall Smith
46.The Right Attitude to Rain - Alexander McCall Smith
47. The Careful use of Compliments - Alexander McCall Smith*


----------



## braindancer (May 20, 2014)

1/35 - Life - Keith Richards
2/35 - The Forever War - Joe Haldeman
3/35 - Stoner - John Williams
4/35 - The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
5/35 - The Bottoms - Joe R Lansdale
6/35 - The War of the Worlds - H.G. Wells
7/35 - The Disposessed - Ursula K. Le Guin
8/35 - So long, see you tomorrow - William Maxwell
9/35 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/35 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/35 - Marshland - Gareth E Rees
12/35 - Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
13/35 - Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2014)

braindancer said:


> 11/35 - Marshland - Gareth E Rees


 
I have that book, haven't read it all, but read bits and pieces when it was a blog - have met Gareth, he is a fine chap, although he no longer wanders the marshes (Hackney/Walthamstow)  everyday as he has moved to Hastings.


----------



## braindancer (May 20, 2014)

marty21 said:


> I have that book, haven't read it all, but read bits and pieces when it was a blog - have met Gareth, he is a fine chap, although he no longer wanders the marshes (Hackney/Walthamstow)  everyday as he has moved to Hastings.


 
Was a fantastic book - very unique - I lapped it up.  I learnt a lot about the marshes, but also loved the way that reality was intertwined with weird tales based on marhsy folklore.  A great read.


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2014)

braindancer said:


> Was a fantastic book - very unique - I lapped it up.  I learnt a lot about the marshes, but also loved the way that reality was intertwined with weird tales based on marhsy folklore.  A great read.


 he also recorded an album (haven't got the details at hand) based on the marshes - will get the details later - it is a strange cd


----------



## braindancer (May 20, 2014)

marty21 said:


> he also recorded an album (haven't got the details at hand) based on the marshes - will get the details later - it is a strange cd


 
Yeah he mentioned that in the book - I think he had played it live at Cafe Oto or somewhere similar.  I didn't feel the urge to investigate further


----------



## inva (May 20, 2014)

1. Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life by Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields
2. A Murder of Quality by John le Carre
3. The Impossible Dead by Ian Rankin
4. If It Is Your Life by James Kelman
5. The Boom and the Bubble: The US in the World Economy by Robert Brenner
6. The Fear Index by Robert Harris
7. The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
8. The Spy Who Came in From the Cold by John Le Carre
9. Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
10. Liberty & Property: A Social History of Western Political Thought from Renaissance to Enlightenment by Ellen Meiksins Wood
11. Gentlemen of the West by Agnes Owens
12. The Ragman's Daughter by Alan Sillitoe
13. Kiddar's Luck / The Ampersand by Jack Common
14. No Lease on Life by Lynne Tillman
15. How Like An Angel by Margaret Millar
16. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner by James Hogg
17. Weirdo by Cathi Unsworth
18. The Sexual Life of an Islamist in Paris by Leïla Marouane
19. Part Time Suspect by Alicia Giménez-Bartlett
20. Outsiders: Class, Gender and the Nation by Dorothy Thompson
21. The Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
22. Summertime, All the Cats are Bored by Philippe Georget
23. A History Maker by Alasdair Gray
24. The Red Road by Denise Mina
25. The Intellectuals and the Masses: Pride and Prejudice among the Literary Intelligentsia, 1880-1939 by John Carey
26. Sweetly Sings the Donkey by Shelagh Delaney
27. Old Dogs by Donna Moore
28. Night at the Crossroads by Georges Simenon
*29. Compartment No. 6 by Rosa Liksom*


----------



## BoatieBird (May 20, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf

*30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn*


----------



## tar1984 (May 20, 2014)

1 - Dracula - Bram Stoker
2 - Homage to Catalonia - George Orwell
3 - Stoner - John Williams
4 - Frankenstein - Mary Shelley

5 - Heart of Darkness - Joseph Conrad


----------



## Greebo (May 21, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi
26/60 Jojo poluje na Pisankę - Sujatha Lalgudi
27/60 Knüppelharter Valentin - Ludmilla Vaginowa
28/60 The Shockwave Rider - John Brunner
29/60 Männer sind Helden - Jo Berlin
30/60 Co Wiesz, Co Wiedzę? (Do You Know What I Can See?) - Richárde
31/60 Isla Boi Się Wody (Isla the Rat Terrier is Afraid of Water) - Richárde
32/60 Insufficiently Welsh - Griff Rhy Jones
33/60 And Life Was Good and Happy:  Memory, Identity and Nostalgia in Eastern Germany - Liam Hoare


----------



## andysays (May 23, 2014)

1/26 Haruki Murakami _1Q84 Book One and Book Two_
2/26 Haruki Murakami_ 1Q84 Book Three_
3/26 Nikolai Gogol _Diary of a Madman, Government Inspector & Selected Stories_
4/26 HP Lovecraft _The Call of Cthulhu and Other Weird Stories_
5/26 Philip K Dick _A Scanner Darkly_
6/26 Philip K Dick_ VALIS_
7/26 Philip K Dick _The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch_

8/26 Erskine Childers _The Riddle of the Sands_
9/26 Honore de Balzac _Eugenie Grandet_


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> 13/75 the vultures of wahpeton


14/75 dr sleep
15/75 master and commander
16/75 post-captain
17/75 hms surprise


----------



## tufty79 (May 25, 2014)

> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


32. Breakfast of Champions - Kurt Vonnegut
33. Big Brother - Lionel Shriver


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 25, 2014)

1/40 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin.
2/40 - Rebels for the Cause: The Alternative History of Arsenal Football Club - John Spurling.
3/40 - Homage to Catalonia - George Orwell
4/40 - Twelve Years a Slave - Solomon Northup.
5/40 - King Solomon's Mines - Henry Rider Haggard.
6/40 - You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times. - Howard Zinn.
7/40 - Civil Disobedience - Henry David Thoreau.
8/40 - Web Of Deceit: Britain's Real Foreign Policy - Mark Curtis.
9/40 - Undercover: The True Story of Britain's Secret Police - Paul Lewis and Rob Evans.
10/40 - A Dance with Dragons - George R R Martin.
11/40 - A Brief History of Neoliberalism - David Harvey.
12/40 - The Shock of the Fall - Nathan Filer.
13/40 - The Winter of Our Discontent - John Steinbeck.
14/40 - East of Acre Lane - Alex Wheatle.
15/40 - The Grapes of Wrath - John Steinbeck.
16/40 - For Whom The Bell Tolls - Ernest Hemingway.
17/40 - Long Walk To Freedom - Nelson Mandela.
18/40 - The Good Terrorist - Doris Lessing.

*19/40 - American Rust - Philipp Meyer.*


----------



## imposs1904 (May 27, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas
17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas
18/50 The Cotton-Pickers by B. Traven
19/50 Mr. Bevan's Dream: Why Britain Needs Its Welfare State  by Sue Townsend
*
20/50 Raid and the Blackest Sheep by Harri Nykanen *


----------



## strung out (May 27, 2014)

1/75 _Fevre Dream_ - George R. R. Martin
2/75 _No Country for Old Men_ - Cormac McCarthy
3/75 _The Shock of the Fall_ - Nathan Filer
4/75 _Stoner_ - John Williams
5/75 _City_ - Clifford D. Simak
6/75 _Twenty Trillion Leagues Under the Sea_ - Adam Roberts
7/75 _An Astronaut's Guide to Life on Earth_ - Chris Hadfield
8/75 _Titus Groan_ - Mervyn Peake
9/75 _Dark Eden_ - Chris Beckett
10/75 _Corum: The Prince in the Scarlet Robe_ - Michael Moorcock
11/75 _Corum: The Prince with the Silver Hand_ - Michael Moorcock
12/75 _Keep the Aspidistra Flying_ - George Orwell
13/75 _In the Miso Soup_ - Ryu Murakami
14/75 _The Motel Life_ - Willy Vlautin
15/75 _Transition_ - Iain Banks
16/75 _Annihilation _- Jeff VanderMeer

17/75 _Zoo City _- Lauren Beukes


----------



## D'wards (May 27, 2014)

1/26 A Biography of Led Zeppelin: When Giants Walked the Earth by Mick Wall
2/26 Pacific Vortex by Clive Cussler
3/26 Tarzan of the Apes by Edgar Rice Burroughs
4/26 The Wolf of Wall Street by Jordan Belfort
5/26 An Uncommon Reader by Alan Bennett
6/26 Naked Pueblo by Mark Poirier
7/26 Salem's Lot by Stephen King
8/26 Autobiography by Morrissey
9/26 Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card
10/26 An Idiot Abroad: The Travel Diaries of Karl Pilkington by Karl Pilkington, Ricky Gervais and Stephen Merchant


----------



## ringo (May 27, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese
13/35 The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje
14/35 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
15/35 The Tempest - William Shakespeare
16/35 Invisible Monsters - Chuck Palahniuk
17/35 Postcards - Annie Proulx


----------



## spartacus mills (May 27, 2014)

01 Raymond Chandler: Farewell My Lovely
02 Raymond Chandler: The Long Goodbye
03 Kenneth Grant: Remembering Aleister Crowley
04 Jonathan Meades: Museum Without Walls
05 Fiona Shoop: How to Deal in Antiques
06 Norm Longley: The Rough Guide to Hungary
07 (Edited by) Nick Caistor: Faber Book of Contemporary Latin American Short Stories
08 Toni Morrison: Jazz
09 Cormac McCarthy: Blood Meridian
10 JG Ballard: The Drowned World
11 Dina Iordanova: Cinema of the Other Europe: The Industry and Artistry of East Central European Film
12 Gyula Krudy: Sunflower
13 Dina Iordanova: Cinema of Flames : Balkan Film Culture and the Media
14 Fyodor Dostoyevsky: Notes From Underground
15 John Cunningham: Hungarian Cinema – from coffee house to multiplex
16 Emile Zola: La Bete Humaine
17 Dominique Nasta: Contemporary Romanian Cinema – The History of an Unexpected Miracle
18 Kenneth Grant: Grist to Whose Mill?
*19 Vera Hughes & David Weller: Set Up a Successful Small Business
20 Misha Glenny: The Fall of Yugoslavia
21 Michel Houellebecq: Whatever
22 (Edited by Dina Iordanova): Cinema of the Balkans*


----------



## Me76 (May 29, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice

16/45 Silence, Natasha Preston 
17/35 48 Hours, J Jackson Bentley
Really well done thriller


----------



## braindancer (May 29, 2014)

1/35 - Life - Keith Richards
2/35 - The Forever War - Joe Haldeman
3/35 - Stoner - John Williams
4/35 - The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
5/35 - The Bottoms - Joe R Lansdale
6/35 - The War of the Worlds - H.G. Wells
7/35 - The Disposessed - Ursula K. Le Guin
8/35 - So long, see you tomorrow - William Maxwell
9/35 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/35 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/35 - Marshland - Gareth E Rees
12/35 - Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
13/35 - Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
14/35 - True Grit - Charles Portis


----------



## imposs1904 (May 29, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas
17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas
18/50 The Cotton-Pickers by B. Traven
19/50 Mr. Bevan's Dream: Why Britain Needs Its Welfare State  by Sue Townsend
20/50 Raid and the Blackest Sheep by Harri Nykanen 
*
21/50 True Confessions of Adrian Mole, Margaret Hilda Roberts and Susan Lilian Townsend by Sue Townsend (Reread)*


----------



## marty21 (May 29, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay - 

have read it before, the book the film was based on, loved it the first  time, loved it the second time


----------



## Kidda (May 30, 2014)

1/20- War and Peace by Ricky Hatton
2/20- The universe verses Alex Woods by Gavin Extence
3/20- Deadliest Catch Desperate Hours- by Discovery
4/20- The little old lady who broke all the rules by Catharina Ingleman-Sungberg
5/20- The Blind Man's Garden by Nadeem Aslam
6/20- The Naked Drinking Club by Rhona Cameron
7/20- The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown
8/20- K-Pax by Gene Brewer
9/20- The Miseducation of Cameron Post by Emily M Danforth
10/20- The Girl with the dragon tattoo by Stieg Larsson
11/20- The Girl Who Played With Fire by Stieg Larsson


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 30, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 32. Randel Helms - Tolkien's World.
> 
> Bit of story behind this one (not an interesting one though so don't hang about if you've got other things to do)...
> 
> At some point between 1994 and 1996 I took this book from my school library intending to read it and would have returned it if it wasn't any good.  anyway, since that point i have moved 20 times, lost the vast majority of my possessions twice, and cleared out most of my books 3 times.  this book have survived every move, every eviction, every clear out, and finally, 18 or more years later, i have read it.  and it's not very good.



33. Mitchel Scanlon - Descent Of Angels


----------



## Signal 11 (May 31, 2014)

1. Dreadnaught: King of Afropunk - D. H. Peligro
2. Forever Young - John Young
3. Blue Remembered Earth - Alastair Reynolds
4. The Strangest Man: The Hidden Life of Paul Dirac - Graham Farmelo
5. QED: The Strange Theory of Light and Matter - Richard Feynman


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 1, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn

*31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude*


----------



## colbhoy (Jun 1, 2014)

1/20 - Laidlaw by William McIlvanney
2/20 - Heretic by Bernard Cornwell
3/20 - The Associate by John Grisham
4/20 - Glitz by Elmore Leonard
5/20 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
*6/20 - The Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared by Jonas Jonasson*


----------



## Greebo (Jun 1, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi
26/60 Jojo poluje na Pisankę - Sujatha Lalgudi
27/60 Knüppelharter Valentin - Ludmilla Vaginowa
28/60 The Shockwave Rider - John Brunner
29/60 Männer sind Helden - Jo Berlin
30/60 Co Wiesz, Co Wiedzę? (Do You Know What I Can See?) - Richárde
31/60 Isla Boi Się Wody (Isla the Rat Terrier is Afraid of Water) - Richárde
32/60 Insufficiently Welsh - Griff Rhy Jones
33/60 And Life Was Good and Happy: Memory, Identity and Nostalgia in Eastern Germany - Liam Hoare
34/60 Chef ade - So kann ich nicht arbeiten! - Kirsten Wendt


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 1, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 33. Mitchel Scanlon - Descent Of Angels



34. Dan Simmons - Fall Of Hyperion.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 1, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


34. Body Work - Sara Paretsky 
35. The New Republic - Lionel Shriver 
36. Reality, Reality - Jackie Kay


----------



## Belushi (Jun 1, 2014)

Jim Higgins 'More Years for the Locust' (1/20)
Caspar Addyman 'Help Yourself' (2/20)
Orhan Pamuk 'The White Castle' (3/20)
Jeet Thayil 'Narcopolis' (4/20)
Graham Greene 'The End of the Affair' (5/20)
Isabel Allende 'The House of the Spirits' (6/20)
John Steinbeck 'The Moon is Down' (7/20)
Hong Ying 'Daughter of the River' (8/20)
Anna Funder 'Stasiland' (9/20)
Walter Tevis 'The Man who fell to Earth' (10/20)
*Vahram Murtayan 'Paris vs New York' (11/20)
*


----------



## MrSki (Jun 1, 2014)

MrSki said:


> *1.  *Conquest - Julian Stockwin
> 2. Dominion - C J Sansom
> 3. Winter in Madrid C J Sansom
> 4. The Fields of Death Simon Scarrow
> ...


*48. Espresso Tales – Alexander McCall Smith
49. Love over Scotland – Alexander McCall Smith*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 2, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas
17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas
18/50 The Cotton-Pickers by B. Traven
19/50 Mr. Bevan's Dream: Why Britain Needs Its Welfare State  by Sue Townsend
20/50 Raid and the Blackest Sheep by Harri Nykanen
21/50 True Confessions of Adrian Mole, Margaret Hilda Roberts and Susan Lilian Townsend by Sue Townsend (Reread)
*
22/50 Maigret on the Riviera by Georges Simenon*


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 3, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


37. The Red House - Mark Haddon 
38. What Becomes - A. L. Kennedy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 3, 2014)

1. "Laidlaw" -  William McIlvanney
2. "The Republic of Theives" - Scott Lynch
3. "Hell Train" - Christopher Fowler
4. "The Abomination" Dan Simmons
5. "The Hangman's Song" - James Oswald
6. "The Bloodless Boy" - Robert J. Lloyd
7. "A Delicate Truth*"* -  John Le Carre
8. " The Wolf In Winter" - John Connolly
9. *"I Am Pilgrim" - Terry Hayes - at times compelling, at times verbose thriller*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 4, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude

*33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)*

Really enjoyed this - dark and tense, very readable
Thanks for the recommendation Ceej


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 4, 2014)

1. Reamde,  neal Stevenson 
2. Rainbows end,  vernor vinge
3. Pattern recognition,  William Gibson 
4. Nothing to Envy: ordinary lives in North Korea, Barbara Demick
5. The Martian, Andy weir
6. Ubik,  Philip k dick
7. Leviathan wakes,  James corey
8. Altai,  wu ming


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 5, 2014)

1. Wu-Ming - Altai
2. Gerald Durrell - My Family and other Animals*
3. Tim Wells - Keep The Faith
4. Mark Haddon - The Curious Incident of the Dog In The Night-Time*
5. David Goodhart - The British Dream: Successes and Failures of Post-War Immigration
6. Martin Walker - With Extreme Prejudice: An Investigation Into Police Vigilantism in Manchester
7. Michael Morpurgo - Born To Run: The Many Lives of One Incredible Dog*
8. Paul Sullivan - Remixology: Tracing The Dub Diaspora
9. Lemony Snicket - Who Could That Be At This Hour?*
10. Rob Dellar - Splitting In Two: Mad Pride and Punk Rock Oblivion
11. Lemony Snicket - When Did You See Her Last?*
*12. Siobhan Dowd - The London Eye Mystery**


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 5, 2014)

1/40 - A Feast for Crows - George R R Martin.
2/40 - Rebels for the Cause: The Alternative History of Arsenal Football Club - John Spurling.
3/40 - Homage to Catalonia - George Orwell
4/40 - Twelve Years a Slave - Solomon Northup.
5/40 - King Solomon's Mines - Henry Rider Haggard.
6/40 - You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times. - Howard Zinn.
7/40 - Civil Disobedience - Henry David Thoreau.
8/40 - Web Of Deceit: Britain's Real Foreign Policy - Mark Curtis.
9/40 - Undercover: The True Story of Britain's Secret Police - Paul Lewis and Rob Evans.
10/40 - A Dance with Dragons - George R R Martin.
11/40 - A Brief History of Neoliberalism - David Harvey.
12/40 - The Shock of the Fall - Nathan Filer.
13/40 - The Winter of Our Discontent - John Steinbeck.
14/40 - East of Acre Lane - Alex Wheatle.
15/40 - The Grapes of Wrath - John Steinbeck.
16/40 - For Whom The Bell Tolls - Ernest Hemingway.
17/40 - Long Walk To Freedom - Nelson Mandela.
18/40 - The Good Terrorist - Doris Lessing.
19/40 - American Rust - Philipp Meyer.

*20/40 - One Hundred Years of Solitude. - Gabriel García Márquez.*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 6, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)

*34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
*
What did you think of One Hundred Year of Solitude Dexter Deadwood?
I read it a couple of weeks ago while I was on holiday.
I found it hard going in places (the multiple Aurelianos and Jose Arcadias confused me at times), but ultimately a rewarding read.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 6, 2014)

BoatieBird said:


> What did you think of One Hundred Year of Solitude Dexter Deadwood?
> I read it a couple of weeks ago while I was on holiday.
> I found it hard going in places (the multiple Aurelianos and Jose Arcadias confused me at times), but ultimately a rewarding read.



I loved it, once i got going with it i was able to read quickly through it. Agree with you about the multiple names through the generations but i decided not to concern myself too much with that. The names are another example of the repetitions the inhabitants of Macondo caught themselves in.

I thought it was a very funny book and almost every sentence was beautifully constructed such that the book had a wonderful fluidity about it. It was like honey on the tongue.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 7, 2014)

1/26 A Biography of Led Zeppelin: When Giants Walked the Earth by Mick Wall
2/26 Pacific Vortex by Clive Cussler
3/26 Tarzan of the Apes by Edgar Rice Burroughs
4/26 The Wolf of Wall Street by Jordan Belfort
5/26 An Uncommon Reader by Alan Bennett
6/26 Naked Pueblo by Mark Poirier
7/26 Salem's Lot by Stephen King
8/26 Autobiography by Morrissey
9/26 Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card
10/26 An Idiot Abroad: The Travel Diaries of Karl Pilkington by Karl Pilkington, Ricky Gervais and Stephen Merchant
11/26 Flowers for Algernon by Daniel Keyes


----------



## Kidda (Jun 8, 2014)

1/20- War and Peace by Ricky Hatton
2/20- The universe verses Alex Woods by Gavin Extence
3/20- Deadliest Catch Desperate Hours- by Discovery
4/20- The little old lady who broke all the rules by Catharina Ingleman-Sungberg
5/20- The Blind Man's Garden by Nadeem Aslam
6/20- The Naked Drinking Club by Rhona Cameron
7/20- The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown
8/20- K-Pax by Gene Brewer
9/20- The Miseducation of Cameron Post by Emily M Danforth
10/20- The Girl with the dragon tattoo by Stieg Larsson
11/20- The Girl Who Played With Fire by Stieg Larsson
12/20- The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets Nest by Stieg Larsson


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 8, 2014)

1 Niccolo Ammaniti - i'm Not scared
2 Niccolo Ammaniti - steal you away
3 Catherine O'Flynn - mr Lynch's Holiday
4 Tom Benn - the doll princess
5 Tom benn - trouble Man
6 Tom Benn - chamber Music
7 Tony o'neill - red army general - leading britains biggest hooligan firm
8 Colin Blaney - Grafters
9 Trevor hoyle - The relatively constant copywriter
10 Nicci french - Blue Monday
11 Nicci french - Tuesday's gone
12 Tana French - In the woods
13 Tana french - the likeness
14 Tana french - faithful place
15 Louise welsh - A lovely way to burn
16 Michael cooper - Mini and me
17 Sylvia plath - the bell jar
18 Colin Blaney - Hotshot


----------



## weltweit (Jun 8, 2014)

Do all you massive readers (I am only on my ninth book so far this year) do you buy and keep your books or do you get busy borrowing and returning with your local library?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 8, 2014)

I arm wrestle people for books.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 8, 2014)

1. Steinbeck / The Pearl
2. Bill Brayson / America, 1927
3. Bukowski - Women (misogynistic wank)
4. Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
5. Shelley - Frankenstein
6. London - Call Of The Wild
7. Bill Bryson - A Walk In The Woods
8. Jennifer Egan - A Visit From The Goon Squad
9*. *Leo Tolstoy - War And Peace
10. Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
11. Alexander Solzhenitsyn - August 1914
12. Hemingway - A Farewell to Arms
13. Joseph Conrad - Nostromo
14. Mario Vargas Llosa - Death in the Andes
*15. Isabel Allende - House of Spirits
16. Ernest Hemingway - The Old Man and the Sea*


----------



## MrSki (Jun 9, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Do all you massive readers (I am only on my ninth book so far this year) do you buy and keep your books or do you get busy borrowing and returning with your local library?


I go to the library.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 9, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Do all you massive readers (I am only on my ninth book so far this year) do you buy and keep your books or do you get busy borrowing and returning with your local library?



Internet.


----------



## andysays (Jun 9, 2014)

1/26 Haruki Murakami _1Q84 Book One and Book Two_
2/26 Haruki Murakami_ 1Q84 Book Three_
3/26 Nikolai Gogol _Diary of a Madman, Government Inspector & Selected Stories_
4/26 HP Lovecraft _The Call of Cthulhu and Other Weird Stories_
5/26 Philip K Dick _A Scanner Darkly_
6/26 Philip K Dick_ VALIS_
7/26 Philip K Dick _The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch_
8/26 Erskine Childers _The Riddle of the Sands_
9/26 Honore de Balzac _Eugenie Grandet_

10/26 Fyodor Dostoyevsky _Crime and Punishment_
11/26 HP Lovecraft _The Thing on the Doorstep and Other Weird Stories_


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 9, 2014)

I will now bow out of this contest rather than waiting for new years eve to confess that I am woefully under target AGAIN
I do read but I forget what I read and I forget to put it up here and am just generally dismal at this game
but I would like to wrestle for books as long as no book gets hurt in the process


----------



## inva (Jun 9, 2014)

1. Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life by Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields
2. A Murder of Quality by John le Carre
3. The Impossible Dead by Ian Rankin
4. If It Is Your Life by James Kelman
5. The Boom and the Bubble: The US in the World Economy by Robert Brenner
6. The Fear Index by Robert Harris
7. The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
8. The Spy Who Came in From the Cold by John Le Carre
9. Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
10. Liberty & Property: A Social History of Western Political Thought from Renaissance to Enlightenment by Ellen Meiksins Wood
11. Gentlemen of the West by Agnes Owens
12. The Ragman's Daughter by Alan Sillitoe
13. Kiddar's Luck / The Ampersand by Jack Common
14. No Lease on Life by Lynne Tillman
15. How Like An Angel by Margaret Millar
16. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner by James Hogg
17. Weirdo by Cathi Unsworth
18. The Sexual Life of an Islamist in Paris by Leïla Marouane
19. Part Time Suspect by Alicia Giménez-Bartlett
20. Outsiders: Class, Gender and the Nation by Dorothy Thompson
21. The Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
22. Summertime, All the Cats are Bored by Philippe Georget
23. A History Maker by Alasdair Gray
24. The Red Road by Denise Mina
25. The Intellectuals and the Masses: Pride and Prejudice among the Literary Intelligentsia, 1880-1939 by John Carey
26. Sweetly Sings the Donkey by Shelagh Delaney
27. Old Dogs by Donna Moore
28. Night at the Crossroads by Georges Simenon
29. Compartment No. 6 by Rosa Liksom
*30. The World That Made New Orleans by Ned Sublette
31. A Crime in Holland by Georges Simenon
*
Really getting into these Maigret novels. and another 70 odd to go.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 10, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas
17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas
18/50 The Cotton-Pickers by B. Traven
19/50 Mr. Bevan's Dream: Why Britain Needs Its Welfare State  by Sue Townsend
20/50 Raid and the Blackest Sheep by Harri Nykanen
21/50 True Confessions of Adrian Mole, Margaret Hilda Roberts and Susan Lilian Townsend by Sue Townsend (Reread)
22/50 Maigret on the Riviera by Georges Simenon
*
23/50 The Big Man by William McIlvanney  (Reread)*


----------



## ringo (Jun 11, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese
13/35 The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje
14/35 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
15/35 The Tempest - William Shakespeare
16/35 Invisible Monsters - Chuck Palahniuk
17/35 Postcards - Annie Proulx
18/35 Broken Angels - Richard K Morgan


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 11, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas
17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas
18/50 The Cotton-Pickers by B. Traven
19/50 Mr. Bevan's Dream: Why Britain Needs Its Welfare State  by Sue Townsend
20/50 Raid and the Blackest Sheep by Harri Nykanen
21/50 True Confessions of Adrian Mole, Margaret Hilda Roberts and Susan Lilian Townsend by Sue Townsend (Reread)
22/50 Maigret on the Riviera by Georges Simenon
23/50 The Big Man by William McIlvanney  (Reread)
*
24/50 Grange Hill Gone Wild by Robert Leeson (Reread)*


----------



## strung out (Jun 11, 2014)

1/75 _Fevre Dream_ - George R. R. Martin
2/75 _No Country for Old Men_ - Cormac McCarthy
3/75 _The Shock of the Fall_ - Nathan Filer
4/75 _Stoner_ - John Williams
5/75 _City_ - Clifford D. Simak
6/75 _Twenty Trillion Leagues Under the Sea_ - Adam Roberts
7/75 _An Astronaut's Guide to Life on Earth_ - Chris Hadfield
8/75 _Titus Groan_ - Mervyn Peake
9/75 _Dark Eden_ - Chris Beckett
10/75 _Corum: The Prince in the Scarlet Robe_ - Michael Moorcock
11/75 _Corum: The Prince with the Silver Hand_ - Michael Moorcock
12/75 _Keep the Aspidistra Flying_ - George Orwell
13/75 _In the Miso Soup_ - Ryu Murakami
14/75 _The Motel Life_ - Willy Vlautin
15/75 _Transition_ - Iain Banks
16/75 _Annihilation _- Jeff VanderMeer
17/75 _Zoo City _- Lauren Beukes

18/75 _Oryx and Crake_ - Margaret Atwood


----------



## iona (Jun 12, 2014)

1/40 Eon - Greg Bear
2/40 The Death of Ivan Ilyich and Other Stories - Leo Tolstoy
3/40 Mona Lisa Overdrive - William Gibson
4/40 NVQs for Dental Nurses - Carole Hollins
5/40 The State of the Art- Iain M. Banks
6/40 The Highway Men - Ken MacLeod
7/40 Wrong Place, Wrong Time - Simon Kernick
8/40 The Bat - Jo Nesbo
9/40 Close to the Bone - Stuart MacBride
10/40 Mirrorshades: The Cyberpunk Anthology - Bruce Sterling (ed.) & others
11/40 We Have always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
12/40 Black Glass - John Shirley
13/40 Hunger - Knut Hamsun
14/40 Random Acts of Senseless Violence - Jack Womack


----------



## Greebo (Jun 12, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi
26/60 Jojo poluje na Pisankę - Sujatha Lalgudi
27/60 Knüppelharter Valentin - Ludmilla Vaginowa
28/60 The Shockwave Rider - John Brunner
29/60 Männer sind Helden - Jo Berlin
30/60 Co Wiesz, Co Wiedzę? (Do You Know What I Can See?) - Richárde
31/60 Isla Boi Się Wody (Isla the Rat Terrier is Afraid of Water) - Richárde
32/60 Insufficiently Welsh - Griff Rhy Jones
33/60 And Life Was Good and Happy: Memory, Identity and Nostalgia in Eastern Germany - Liam Hoare
34/60 Chef ade - So kann ich nicht arbeiten! - Kirsten Wendt
35/60 Drinking With Dead Women Writers - Elaine Ambrose
36/60 Susie Orbach On Eating - Susie Orbach
37/60 My Wife Has Alzheimer's - J Wesley Sullivan
38/60 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
39/60 The Soul of Man Under Socialism - Oscar Wilde


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 12, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries

*35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places*


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 12, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


39. Briefs Encountered - Julian Clary 
40. The Terrible Privacy of Maxwell Sim - Jonathan Coe 
41. Postcards - Annie Proulx


----------



## Kidda (Jun 12, 2014)

1/20- War and Peace by Ricky Hatton
2/20- The universe verses Alex Woods by Gavin Extence
3/20- Deadliest Catch Desperate Hours- by Discovery
4/20- The little old lady who broke all the rules by Catharina Ingleman-Sungberg
5/20- The Blind Man's Garden by Nadeem Aslam
6/20- The Naked Drinking Club by Rhona Cameron
7/20- The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown
8/20- K-Pax by Gene Brewer
9/20- The Miseducation of Cameron Post by Emily M Danforth
10/20- The Girl with the dragon tattoo by Stieg Larsson
11/20- The Girl Who Played With Fire by Stieg Larsson
12/20- The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets Nest by Stieg Larsson
13/20- Stieg by Jan-Erik Petersson


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 12, 2014)

1. Steinbeck / The Pearl
2. Bill Brayson / America, 1927
3. Bukowski - Women (misogynistic wank)
4. Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
5. Shelley - Frankenstein
6. London - Call Of The Wild
7. Bill Bryson - A Walk In The Woods
8. Jennifer Egan - A Visit From The Goon Squad
9*. *Leo Tolstoy - War And Peace
10. Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
11. Alexander Solzhenitsyn - August 1914
12. Hemingway - A Farewell to Arms
13. Joseph Conrad - Nostromo
14. Mario Vargas Llosa - Death in the Andes
15. Isabel Allende - House of Spirits
16. Ernest Hemingway - The Old Man and the Sea
*17. Dan Delillo - Running Dog*


----------



## Me76 (Jun 13, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice
16/45 Silence, Natasha Preston 
17/45 48 Hours, J Jackson Bentley
18/45 Charlotte Street, Danny Wallace

19/45 Mr Mercedes, Stephen King 

His best for a while. No supernatural shit, no rushed ending, great characterisation as always.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 14, 2014)

Jim Higgins 'More Years for the Locust' (1/20)
Caspar Addyman 'Help Yourself' (2/20)
Orhan Pamuk 'The White Castle' (3/20)
Jeet Thayil 'Narcopolis' (4/20)
Graham Greene 'The End of the Affair' (5/20)
Isabel Allende 'The House of the Spirits' (6/20)
John Steinbeck 'The Moon is Down' (7/20)
Hong Ying 'Daughter of the River' (8/20)
Anna Funder 'Stasiland' (9/20)
Walter Tevis 'The Man who fell to Earth' (10/20)
Vahram Murtayan 'Paris vs New York' (11/20)
*John Lewis Gaddis 'The Cold War' (12/20)*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 15, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas
17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas
18/50 The Cotton-Pickers by B. Traven
19/50 Mr. Bevan's Dream: Why Britain Needs Its Welfare State  by Sue Townsend
20/50 Raid and the Blackest Sheep by Harri Nykanen
21/50 True Confessions of Adrian Mole, Margaret Hilda Roberts and Susan Lilian Townsend by Sue Townsend (Reread)
22/50 Maigret on the Riviera by Georges Simenon
23/50 The Big Man by William McIlvanney  (Reread)
24/50 Grange Hill Gone Wild by Robert Leeson (Reread)
*
25/50 Grange Hill For Sale by Robert Leeson*


----------



## ringo (Jun 16, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese
13/35 The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje
14/35 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
15/35 The Tempest - William Shakespeare
16/35 Invisible Monsters - Chuck Palahniuk
17/35 Postcards - Annie Proulx
18/35 Broken Angels - Richard K Morgan
19/35 A Gun For Sale - Graham Greene.....IME there is no bad Greene, but there is exceptional Greene. This one is straight out of the top drawer, superb writing.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## D'wards (Jun 17, 2014)

1/26 A Biography of Led Zeppelin: When Giants Walked the Earth by Mick Wall
2/26 Pacific Vortex by Clive Cussler
3/26 Tarzan of the Apes by Edgar Rice Burroughs
4/26 The Wolf of Wall Street by Jordan Belfort
5/26 An Uncommon Reader by Alan Bennett
6/26 Naked Pueblo by Mark Poirier
7/26 Salem's Lot by Stephen King
8/26 Autobiography by Morrissey
9/26 Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card
10/26 An Idiot Abroad: The Travel Diaries of Karl Pilkington by Karl Pilkington, Ricky Gervais and Stephen Merchant
11/26 Flowers for Algernon by Daniel Keyes
12/26 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins by Irvine Welsh


----------



## ringo (Jun 18, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese
13/35 The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje
14/35 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
15/35 The Tempest - William Shakespeare
16/35 Invisible Monsters - Chuck Palahniuk
17/35 Postcards - Annie Proulx
18/35 Broken Angels - Richard K Morgan
19/35 A Gun For Sale - Graham Greene
20/35 The Giant, O'Brien - Hilary Mantel............Brilliant. The greatest living English writer.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 18, 2014)

*1.  *Conquest - Julian Stockwin
2. Dominion - C J Sansom
3. Winter in Madrid C J Sansom
4. The Fields of Death Simon Scarrow
5. My Little Armalite James Hawes
6. Brethren Robyn Young
7.The guns of El Kebir John Wilcox
8. Brass Helen Walsh
9.Four days in June Iain Gale
10.Siege of Khartoum John Wilcox
11.Betrayal - Julian Stockwin
12. Crusade - Robyn Young
13.The Shangani Patrol - John Wilcox
14.The War of the Dragon Lady - John Wilcox
15.Caribbee - Julian Stockwin
16. Requiem - Robyn Young
17. Weekend - William McIlvanney
18. The Universe versus Alex Wood - Gavin Extence
19. Mr Toppit - Charles Elton
20. The No.1 Ladies' Dectective Agency - Alexander McCall Smith
21. Tears of the Giraffe - Alexander McCall Smith
22. Morality for Beautiful Girls - Alexander McCall Smith
23. The Kalahari Typing School for Men - Alexander McCall Smith
24. The Full Cupboard of Life - Alexander McCall Smith
25. In the Company of Cheerful Ladies - Alexander McCall Smith
26. Blue Shoes and Happiness - Alexander McCall Smith
27. The Good Husband of Zebra Drive - Alexander McCall Smith
28. Seaflower – Julian Stockwin
29.The Miracle at Speedy Motors - Alexander McCall Smith
30. Tea Time for the Traditionally Built - Alexander McCall Smith
31. The Double Comfort Safari Club - Alexander McCall Smith
32. The Saturday Big Tent Wedding Party – Alexander McCall Smith
33. The Limpopo Academy of Private Detection – Alexander McCall Smith
34. The Minor Adjustment Beauty Salon – Alexander McCall Smith
35. The Fictional Man – Al Ewing
36. Fire across the Veldt – John Wilcox
37. Bayonets along the Border – John Wilcox
38. Idiopathy – Sam Byers
39. The two ½ Pillars of Wisdom - Alexander McCall Smith
40. Unusual uses for Olive Oil - Alexander McCall Smith
41. The Explorer – James Smythe
42. La’s Orchestra Saves the World – Alexander McCall Smith
43. 44 Scotland Street – Alexander McCall Smith
44. The Sunday Philosophy Club - Alexander McCall Smith
45. Friends, Lovers, Chocolate - Alexander McCall Smith
46.The Right Attitude to Rain - Alexander McCall Smith
47. The Careful use of Compliments - Alexander McCall Smith
48. Espresso Tales – Alexander McCall Smith
49. Love over Scotland – Alexander McCall Smith

*50. The Unbearable Lightness of Scones – Alexander McCall Smith
51. The Importance of being Seven – Alexander McCall Smith*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 18, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places

*36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag

*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 19, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas
17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas
18/50 The Cotton-Pickers by B. Traven
19/50 Mr. Bevan's Dream: Why Britain Needs Its Welfare State  by Sue Townsend
20/50 Raid and the Blackest Sheep by Harri Nykanen
21/50 True Confessions of Adrian Mole, Margaret Hilda Roberts and Susan Lilian Townsend by Sue Townsend (Reread)
22/50 Maigret on the Riviera by Georges Simenon
23/50 The Big Man by William McIlvanney  (Reread)
24/50 Grange Hill Gone Wild by Robert Leeson (Reread)
25/50 Grange Hill For Sale by Robert Leeson
*
26/50 Grange Hill Rules O.K? by Robert Leeson (Reread)*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 19, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 34. Dan Simmons - Fall Of Hyperion.



35. Various - The Best Of Hammer And Bolter Volume One
36. Neil Gaiman - Anansi Boys

currently reading Sleepwalkers, so it could well take a while and a few digressions to get to 37


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 19, 2014)

1. Wu-Ming - Altai
2. Gerald Durrell - My Family and other Animals*
3. Tim Wells - Keep The Faith
4. Mark Haddon - The Curious Incident of the Dog In The Night-Time*
5. David Goodhart - The British Dream: Successes and Failures of Post-War Immigration
6. Martin Walker - With Extreme Prejudice: An Investigation Into Police Vigilantism in Manchester
7. Michael Morpurgo - Born To Run: The Many Lives of One Incredible Dog*
8. Paul Sullivan - Remixology: Tracing The Dub Diaspora
9. Lemony Snicket - Who Could That Be At This Hour?*
10. Rob Dellar - Splitting In Two: Mad Pride and Punk Rock Oblivion
11. Lemony Snicket - When Did You See Her Last?*
12. Siobhan Dowd - The London Eye Mystery*
*13. Karl Marx - Capital, Volume 1*


----------



## Greebo (Jun 20, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi
26/60 Jojo poluje na Pisankę - Sujatha Lalgudi
27/60 Knüppelharter Valentin - Ludmilla Vaginowa
28/60 The Shockwave Rider - John Brunner
29/60 Männer sind Helden - Jo Berlin
30/60 Co Wiesz, Co Wiedzę? (Do You Know What I Can See?) - Richárde
31/60 Isla Boi Się Wody (Isla the Rat Terrier is Afraid of Water) - Richárde
32/60 Insufficiently Welsh - Griff Rhy Jones
33/60 And Life Was Good and Happy: Memory, Identity and Nostalgia in Eastern Germany - Liam Hoare
34/60 Chef ade - So kann ich nicht arbeiten! - Kirsten Wendt
35/60 Drinking With Dead Women Writers - Elaine Ambrose
36/60 Susie Orbach On Eating - Susie Orbach
37/60 My Wife Has Alzheimer's - J Wesley Sullivan
38/60 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
39/60 The Soul of Man Under Socialism - Oscar Wilde
40/60 Froschkuss - Jo Berlin


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 20, 2014)

1. Reamde,  neal Stevenson 
2. Rainbows end,  vernor vinge
3. Pattern recognition,  William Gibson 
4. Nothing to Envy: ordinary lives in North Korea, Barbara Demick
5. The Martian, Andy weir
6. Ubik,  Philip k dick
7. Leviathan wakes,  James corey
8. Altai,  wu ming
9. Lexicon,  max barrie
10. Calibans war,  James corey


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 21, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


42. The Blue Book - A.L. Kennedy 
43. Pulse - Julian Barnes


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 22, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag

*37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy**


----------



## Kidda (Jun 22, 2014)

1/20- War and Peace by Ricky Hatton
2/20- The universe verses Alex Woods by Gavin Extence
3/20- Deadliest Catch Desperate Hours- by Discovery
4/20- The little old lady who broke all the rules by Catharina Ingleman-Sungberg
5/20- The Blind Man's Garden by Nadeem Aslam
6/20- The Naked Drinking Club by Rhona Cameron
7/20- The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown
8/20- K-Pax by Gene Brewer
9/20- The Miseducation of Cameron Post by Emily M Danforth
10/20- The Girl with the dragon tattoo by Stieg Larsson
11/20- The Girl Who Played With Fire by Stieg Larsson
12/20- The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets Nest by Stieg Larsson
13/20- Stieg by Jan-Erik Petersson
14/20- The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown


----------



## belboid (Jun 22, 2014)

belboid said:


> 1/30 - Dan Hancox - The Village Against the World
> 2/30 - Mark Kermode - Hatchet Job. Love Movies, Hate Critics
> 3/30 - S Alexander Reed - Assimilate: a Critical History of Industrial Music
> 4/30 - Robin Cooper - The Timewasters Letters
> ...


10/30 - Steve Peters - The Chimp Paradox
11/30 - Susan Hill - Black Sheep
12/30 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch

Also started a GRR Martin, which was abysmal, and an Alexander McCall Smith (Careful Use of Compliments), which was pisspoor, thinks its oh so clever, badly written drivel. Only started it because it was meant to be set on Jura. It (apparently) doesnt even get there till the very end.


----------



## tar1984 (Jun 22, 2014)

1 - Dracula - Bram Stoker
2 - Homage to Catalonia - George Orwell
3 - Stoner - John Williams
4 - Frankenstein - Mary Shelley
5 - Heart of Darkness - Joseph Conrad

6 - A Brief History of Neoliberalism - David Harvey
7 - The House of God - Samuel Shem


----------



## Belushi (Jun 22, 2014)

Jim Higgins 'More Years for the Locust' (1/20)
Caspar Addyman 'Help Yourself' (2/20)
Orhan Pamuk 'The White Castle' (3/20)
Jeet Thayil 'Narcopolis' (4/20)
Graham Greene 'The End of the Affair' (5/20)
Isabel Allende 'The House of the Spirits' (6/20)
John Steinbeck 'The Moon is Down' (7/20)
Hong Ying 'Daughter of the River' (8/20)
Anna Funder 'Stasiland' (9/20)
Walter Tevis 'The Man who fell to Earth' (10/20)
Vahram Murtayan 'Paris vs New York' (11/20)
John Lewis Gaddis 'The Cold War' (12/20)
*Gunter Grass 'Cat and Mouse' (13/20)*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 22, 2014)

1. Steinbeck / The Pearl
2. Bill Brayson / America, 1927
3. Bukowski - Women (misogynistic wank)
4. Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
5. Shelley - Frankenstein
6. London - Call Of The Wild
7. Bill Bryson - A Walk In The Woods
8. Jennifer Egan - A Visit From The Goon Squad
9*. *Leo Tolstoy - War And Peace
10. Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
11. Alexander Solzhenitsyn - August 1914
12. Hemingway - A Farewell to Arms
13. Joseph Conrad - Nostromo
14. Mario Vargas Llosa - Death in the Andes
15. Isabel Allende - House of Spirits
16. Ernest Hemingway - The Old Man and the Sea
17. Dan Delillo - Running Dog
*18. Isabel Allende - Eva Luna*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 22, 2014)

1. "Laidlaw" -  William McIlvanney
2. "The Republic of Theives" - Scott Lynch
3. "Hell Train" - Christopher Fowler
4. "The Abomination" Dan Simmons
5. "The Hangman's Song" - James Oswald
6. "The Bloodless Boy" - Robert J. Lloyd
7. "A Delicate Truth*"* -  John Le Carre
8. " The Wolf In Winter" - John Connolly
9. "I Am Pilgrim" - Terry Hayes
*10. "Police" - Jo Nesbo. Excellent*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 23, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas
17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas
18/50 The Cotton-Pickers by B. Traven
19/50 Mr. Bevan's Dream: Why Britain Needs Its Welfare State  by Sue Townsend
20/50 Raid and the Blackest Sheep by Harri Nykanen
21/50 True Confessions of Adrian Mole, Margaret Hilda Roberts and Susan Lilian Townsend by Sue Townsend (Reread)
22/50 Maigret on the Riviera by Georges Simenon
23/50 The Big Man by William McIlvanney  (Reread)
24/50 Grange Hill Gone Wild by Robert Leeson (Reread)
25/50 Grange Hill For Sale by Robert Leeson
26/50 Grange Hill Rules O.K? by Robert Leeson (Reread)
*
27/50 Going to Sea in a Sieve by Danny Baker

I can only take him in small doses on radio and tv, but this is terrific. If you enjoyed Frank Skinner's autobiography, you'll love this.*


----------



## MrSki (Jun 23, 2014)

imposs1904 said:


> 1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
> 2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
> 3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
> 4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
> ...


I used to have an aversion to Danny Baker but over the years he has grown on me. I enjoy his Saturday morning show on 5live. Don't have a telly so that is not a problem. Will see if they have book in the library.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 23, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice
16/45 Silence, Natasha Preston 
17/45 48 Hours, J Jackson Bentley
18/45 Charlotte Street, Danny Wallace
19/45 Mr Mercedes, Stephen King 
20/45 Chameleon, J Jackson Bentley


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner - Ian McDonald


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 24, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*

*38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 24, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 35. Various - The Best Of Hammer And Bolter Volume One
> 36. Neil Gaiman - Anansi Boys
> 
> currently reading Sleepwalkers, so it could well take a while and a few digressions to get to 37



digression...

37. Ben Counter - The bleeding Chalice


----------



## colbhoy (Jun 25, 2014)

1/20 - Laidlaw by William McIlvanney
2/20 - Heretic by Bernard Cornwell
3/20 - The Associate by John Grisham
4/20 - Glitz by Elmore Leonard
5/20 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
6/20 - The Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared by Jonas Jonasson
*7/20 - The Bricklayer by Noah Boyd
8/20 - Child 44 by Tom Rob Smith*


----------



## ringo (Jun 26, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese
13/35 The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje
14/35 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
15/35 The Tempest - William Shakespeare
16/35 Invisible Monsters - Chuck Palahniuk
17/35 Postcards - Annie Proulx
18/35 Broken Angels - Richard K Morgan
19/35 A Gun For Sale - Graham Greene
20/35 The Giant, O'Brien - Hilary Mantel
21/35 Butcher's Crossing - John Williams


----------



## Kidda (Jun 26, 2014)

1/20- War and Peace by Ricky Hatton
2/20- The universe verses Alex Woods by Gavin Extence
3/20- Deadliest Catch Desperate Hours- by Discovery
4/20- The little old lady who broke all the rules by Catharina Ingleman-Sungberg
5/20- The Blind Man's Garden by Nadeem Aslam
6/20- The Naked Drinking Club by Rhona Cameron
7/20- The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown
8/20- K-Pax by Gene Brewer
9/20- The Miseducation of Cameron Post by Emily M Danforth
10/20- The Girl with the dragon tattoo by Stieg Larsson
11/20- The Girl Who Played With Fire by Stieg Larsson
12/20- The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets Nest by Stieg Larsson
13/20- Stieg by Jan-Erik Petersson
14/20- The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown
15/20- Glory in Death by J.D. Robb


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 26, 2014)

1. "Laidlaw" -  William McIlvanney
2. "The Republic of Theives" - Scott Lynch
3. "Hell Train" - Christopher Fowler
4. "The Abomination" Dan Simmons
5. "The Hangman's Song" - James Oswald
6. "The Bloodless Boy" - Robert J. Lloyd
7. "A Delicate Truth*"* -  John Le Carre
8. " The Wolf In Winter" - John Connolly
9. "I Am Pilgrim" - Terry Hayes
10. "Police" - Jo Nesbo
*11. Oxcrime - anthology of crimes novelists in aid of Oxfam edited by Ian Rankin. If you are into crime I would recommend this, very good selection of stories, mostly very strong with a couple of iffy ones but you kind of expect that in an anthology*


----------



## inva (Jun 27, 2014)

1. Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life by Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields
2. A Murder of Quality by John le Carre
3. The Impossible Dead by Ian Rankin
4. If It Is Your Life by James Kelman
5. The Boom and the Bubble: The US in the World Economy by Robert Brenner
6. The Fear Index by Robert Harris
7. The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
8. The Spy Who Came in From the Cold by John Le Carre
9. Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
10. Liberty & Property: A Social History of Western Political Thought from Renaissance to Enlightenment by Ellen Meiksins Wood
11. Gentlemen of the West by Agnes Owens
12. The Ragman's Daughter by Alan Sillitoe
13. Kiddar's Luck / The Ampersand by Jack Common
14. No Lease on Life by Lynne Tillman
15. How Like An Angel by Margaret Millar
16. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner by James Hogg
17. Weirdo by Cathi Unsworth
18. The Sexual Life of an Islamist in Paris by Leïla Marouane
19. Part Time Suspect by Alicia Giménez-Bartlett
20. Outsiders: Class, Gender and the Nation by Dorothy Thompson
21. The Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
22. Summertime, All the Cats are Bored by Philippe Georget
23. A History Maker by Alasdair Gray
24. The Red Road by Denise Mina
25. The Intellectuals and the Masses: Pride and Prejudice among the Literary Intelligentsia, 1880-1939 by John Carey
26. Sweetly Sings the Donkey by Shelagh Delaney
27. Old Dogs by Donna Moore
28. Night at the Crossroads by Georges Simenon
29. Compartment No. 6 by Rosa Liksom
30. The Carter of La Providence by Georges Simenon
31. The World That Made New Orleans by Ned Sublette
32. A Crime in Holland by Georges Simenon
*33. The Grand Banks Cafe by Georges Simenon
34. The Assistant by Robert Walser
35. Cast in Doubt by Lynne Tillman*


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 27, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


44. The Post-Birthday World - Lionel Shriver 
45. Stepping Stone/Love Machine - Walter Mosley


----------



## belboid (Jun 27, 2014)

1/30 - Dan Hancox - The Village Against the World
2/30 - Mark Kermode - Hatchet Job. Love Movies, Hate Critics
3/30 - S Alexander Reed - Assimilate: a Critical History of Industrial Music
4/30 - Robin Cooper - The Timewasters Letters
5/30 - McKenzie Wark - The Beach Beneath The Street
6/30 - Carla Norton - The Edge of Normal
7/30 - Ismail Kadare - The Accident
8/30 - Robert W Chanbers - The King In Yellow
9/30 - Andrea Pirlo - I Think Therefore I Play
10/30 - Steve Peters - The Chimp Paradox
11/30 - Susan Hill - Black Sheep
12/30 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
13/30 - Iain Banks - Raw Spirit
14/40 - Donald Fagen - Eminent Hipsters

That man really does not like touring, nor most of the people who pay to come and see him.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 28, 2014)

Jim Higgins 'More Years for the Locust' (1/20)
Caspar Addyman 'Help Yourself' (2/20)
Orhan Pamuk 'The White Castle' (3/20)
Jeet Thayil 'Narcopolis' (4/20)
Graham Greene 'The End of the Affair' (5/20)
Isabel Allende 'The House of the Spirits' (6/20)
John Steinbeck 'The Moon is Down' (7/20)
Hong Ying 'Daughter of the River' (8/20)
Anna Funder 'Stasiland' (9/20)
Walter Tevis 'The Man who fell to Earth' (10/20)
Vahram Murtayan 'Paris vs New York' (11/20)
John Lewis Gaddis 'The Cold War' (12/20)
Gunter Grass 'Cat and Mouse' (13/20)
*David Mitchell 'Cloud Atlas' (14/20)*


----------



## Greebo (Jun 28, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi
26/60 Jojo poluje na Pisankę - Sujatha Lalgudi
27/60 Knüppelharter Valentin - Ludmilla Vaginowa
28/60 The Shockwave Rider - John Brunner
29/60 Männer sind Helden - Jo Berlin
30/60 Co Wiesz, Co Wiedzę? (Do You Know What I Can See?) - Richárde
31/60 Isla Boi Się Wody (Isla the Rat Terrier is Afraid of Water) - Richárde
32/60 Insufficiently Welsh - Griff Rhy Jones
33/60 And Life Was Good and Happy: Memory, Identity and Nostalgia in Eastern Germany - Liam Hoare
34/60 Chef ade - So kann ich nicht arbeiten! - Kirsten Wendt
35/60 Drinking With Dead Women Writers - Elaine Ambrose
36/60 Susie Orbach On Eating - Susie Orbach
37/60 My Wife Has Alzheimer's - J Wesley Sullivan
38/60 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
39/60 The Soul of Man Under Socialism - Oscar Wilde
40/60 Froschkuss - Jo Berlin
41/60 True Confessions of Margaret Hilda Roberts Aged 14 1/4  - Sue Townsend


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 29, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas
17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas
18/50 The Cotton-Pickers by B. Traven
19/50 Mr. Bevan's Dream: Why Britain Needs Its Welfare State  by Sue Townsend
20/50 Raid and the Blackest Sheep by Harri Nykanen
21/50 True Confessions of Adrian Mole, Margaret Hilda Roberts and Susan Lilian Townsend by Sue Townsend (Reread)
22/50 Maigret on the Riviera by Georges Simenon
23/50 The Big Man by William McIlvanney  (Reread)
24/50 Grange Hill Gone Wild by Robert Leeson (Reread)
25/50 Grange Hill For Sale by Robert Leeson
26/50 Grange Hill Rules O.K? by Robert Leeson (Reread)
27/50 Going to Sea in a Sieve by Danny Baker
*
28/50 Harpole and Foxberrow, General Publishers by J. L. Carr*


----------



## Greebo (Jun 30, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi
26/60 Jojo poluje na Pisankę - Sujatha Lalgudi
27/60 Knüppelharter Valentin - Ludmilla Vaginowa
28/60 The Shockwave Rider - John Brunner
29/60 Männer sind Helden - Jo Berlin
30/60 Co Wiesz, Co Wiedzę? (Do You Know What I Can See?) - Richárde
31/60 Isla Boi Się Wody (Isla the Rat Terrier is Afraid of Water) - Richárde
32/60 Insufficiently Welsh - Griff Rhy Jones
33/60 And Life Was Good and Happy: Memory, Identity and Nostalgia in Eastern Germany - Liam Hoare
34/60 Chef ade - So kann ich nicht arbeiten! - Kirsten Wendt
35/60 Drinking With Dead Women Writers - Elaine Ambrose
36/60 Susie Orbach On Eating - Susie Orbach
37/60 My Wife Has Alzheimer's - J Wesley Sullivan
38/60 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
39/60 The Soul of Man Under Socialism - Oscar Wilde
40/60 Froschkuss - Jo Berlin
41/60 True Confessions of Margaret Hilda Roberts Aged 14 1/4 - Sue Townsend
42/60 The Bicycle Teacher - Campbell Jefferys


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 30, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> digression...
> 
> 37. Ben Counter - The bleeding Chalice



more digression

38. Dan Abnett - First And Only


----------



## Me76 (Jul 1, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice
16/45 Silence, Natasha Preston 
17/45 48 Hours, J Jackson Bentley
18/45 Charlotte Street, Danny Wallace
19/45 Mr Mercedes, Stephen King 
20/45 Chameleon, J Jackson Bentley

21/45 Asylum, Amy Cross


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 1, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*
38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston

*39/60 - Stephen King - Mr Mercedes*


----------



## braindancer (Jul 2, 2014)

1/35 - Life - Keith Richards
2/35 - The Forever War - Joe Haldeman
3/35 - Stoner - John Williams
4/35 - The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
5/35 - The Bottoms - Joe R Lansdale
6/35 - The War of the Worlds - H.G. Wells
7/35 - The Disposessed - Ursula K. Le Guin
8/35 - So long, see you tomorrow - William Maxwell
9/35 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/35 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/35 - Marshland - Gareth E Rees
12/35 - Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
13/35 - Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
14/35 - True Grit - Charles Portis
15/35 - Warlock - Oakley Hall - Woah!  Awesome epic Western - absolutely crackin' read.


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 2, 2014)

1. Reamde,  neal Stevenson 
2. Rainbows end,  vernor vinge
3. Pattern recognition,  William Gibson 
4. Nothing to Envy: ordinary lives in North Korea, Barbara Demick
5. The Martian, Andy weir
6. Ubik,  Philip k dick
7. Leviathan wakes,  James corey
8. Altai,  wu ming
9. Lexicon,  max barrie
10. Calibans war,  James corey
11. Night soldiers, Alan furst


----------



## Signal 11 (Jul 3, 2014)

earlier...

6. No Holding Back - Michael Holding
7. On Western Terrorism - Chomsky & Vltchek


----------



## belboid (Jul 4, 2014)

1/30 - Dan Hancox - The Village Against the World
2/30 - Mark Kermode - Hatchet Job. Love Movies, Hate Critics
3/30 - S Alexander Reed - Assimilate: a Critical History of Industrial Music
4/30 - Robin Cooper - The Timewasters Letters
5/30 - McKenzie Wark - The Beach Beneath The Street
6/30 - Carla Norton - The Edge of Normal
7/30 - Ismail Kadare - The Accident
8/30 - Robert W Chanbers - The King In Yellow
9/30 - Andrea Pirlo - I Think Therefore I Play
10/30 - Steve Peters - The Chimp Paradox
11/30 - Susan Hill - Black Sheep
12/30 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
13/30 - Iain Banks - Raw Spirit
14/40 - Donald Fagen - Eminent Hipsters
15/30 - Julian Cope - One Three One


----------



## Me76 (Jul 4, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice
16/45 Silence, Natasha Preston 
17/45 48 Hours, J Jackson Bentley
18/45 Charlotte Street, Danny Wallace
19/45 Mr Mercedes, Stephen King 
20/45 Chameleon, J Jackson Bentley
21/45 Asylum, Amy Cross
22/44 Twenty Eight and a Half Wishes, Denise Grover Swank


----------



## Me76 (Jul 4, 2014)

Over half way through the year and I'm only Hal way through me target.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 4, 2014)

Me76 said:


> Over half way through the year and I'm only Hal way through me target.


I notice your target has dropped by one. Do that each time & you only have to read half as many books.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> 14/75 dr sleep
> 15/75 master and commander
> 16/75 post-captain
> 17/75 hms surprise


18/75 the mauritius command
19/75 desolation island
20/75 the fortune of war


----------



## Greebo (Jul 4, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi
26/60 Jojo poluje na Pisankę - Sujatha Lalgudi
27/60 Knüppelharter Valentin - Ludmilla Vaginowa
28/60 The Shockwave Rider - John Brunner
29/60 Männer sind Helden - Jo Berlin
30/60 Co Wiesz, Co Wiedzę? (Do You Know What I Can See?) - Richárde
31/60 Isla Boi Się Wody (Isla the Rat Terrier is Afraid of Water) - Richárde
32/60 Insufficiently Welsh - Griff Rhy Jones
33/60 And Life Was Good and Happy: Memory, Identity and Nostalgia in Eastern Germany - Liam Hoare
34/60 Chef ade - So kann ich nicht arbeiten! - Kirsten Wendt
35/60 Drinking With Dead Women Writers - Elaine Ambrose
36/60 Susie Orbach On Eating - Susie Orbach
37/60 My Wife Has Alzheimer's - J Wesley Sullivan
38/60 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
39/60 The Soul of Man Under Socialism - Oscar Wilde
40/60 Froschkuss - Jo Berlin
41/60 True Confessions of Margaret Hilda Roberts Aged 14 1/4 - Sue Townsend
42/60 The Bicycle Teacher - Campbell Jefferys
43/60 You Had Me At Hello - Mhairi McFarlane
44/60 Dzień wesołej zabawy Jojo (Jojo the naughty elephant) - Sujatha Lalgudi
45/60 Contes du jour et de la nuit - Guy de Maupassant


----------



## MrSki (Jul 5, 2014)

*1.  *Conquest - Julian Stockwin
2. Dominion - C J Sansom
3. Winter in Madrid C J Sansom
4. The Fields of Death Simon Scarrow
5. My Little Armalite James Hawes
6. Brethren Robyn Young
7.The guns of El Kebir John Wilcox
8. Brass Helen Walsh
9.Four days in June Iain Gale
10.Siege of Khartoum John Wilcox
11.Betrayal - Julian Stockwin
12. Crusade - Robyn Young
13.The Shangani Patrol - John Wilcox
14.The War of the Dragon Lady - John Wilcox
15.Caribbee - Julian Stockwin
16. Requiem - Robyn Young
17. Weekend - William McIlvanney
18. The Universe versus Alex Wood - Gavin Extence
19. Mr Toppit - Charles Elton
20. The No.1 Ladies' Dectective Agency - Alexander McCall Smith
21. Tears of the Giraffe - Alexander McCall Smith
22. Morality for Beautiful Girls - Alexander McCall Smith
23. The Kalahari Typing School for Men - Alexander McCall Smith
24. The Full Cupboard of Life - Alexander McCall Smith
25. In the Company of Cheerful Ladies - Alexander McCall Smith
26. Blue Shoes and Happiness - Alexander McCall Smith
27. The Good Husband of Zebra Drive - Alexander McCall Smith
28. Seaflower – Julian Stockwin
29.The Miracle at Speedy Motors - Alexander McCall Smith
30. Tea Time for the Traditionally Built - Alexander McCall Smith
31. The Double Comfort Safari Club - Alexander McCall Smith
32. The Saturday Big Tent Wedding Party – Alexander McCall Smith
33. The Limpopo Academy of Private Detection – Alexander McCall Smith
34. The Minor Adjustment Beauty Salon – Alexander McCall Smith
35. The Fictional Man – Al Ewing
36. Fire across the Veldt – John Wilcox
37. Bayonets along the Border – John Wilcox
38. Idiopathy – Sam Byers
39. The two ½ Pillars of Wisdom - Alexander McCall Smith
40. Unusual uses for Olive Oil - Alexander McCall Smith
41. The Explorer – James Smythe
42. La’s Orchestra Saves the World – Alexander McCall Smith
43. 44 Scotland Street – Alexander McCall Smith
44. The Sunday Philosophy Club - Alexander McCall Smith
45. Friends, Lovers, Chocolate - Alexander McCall Smith
46.The Right Attitude to Rain - Alexander McCall Smith
47. The Careful use of Compliments - Alexander McCall Smith
48. Espresso Tales – Alexander McCall Smith
49. Love over Scotland – Alexander McCall Smith
50. The Unbearable Lightness of Scones – Alexander McCall Smith
51. The Importance of being Seven – Alexander McCall Smith
*52. Bertie Sings the Blues – Alexander McCall Smith
53. Corduroy Mansions – Alexander McCall Smith
54. The Dog that came in from the Cold – Alexander McCall Smith
55. A Conspiracy of Friends – Alexander McCall Smith
56. The World According to Bertie - Alexander McCall Smith*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 5, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas
17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas
18/50 The Cotton-Pickers by B. Traven
19/50 Mr. Bevan's Dream: Why Britain Needs Its Welfare State  by Sue Townsend
20/50 Raid and the Blackest Sheep by Harri Nykanen
21/50 True Confessions of Adrian Mole, Margaret Hilda Roberts and Susan Lilian Townsend by Sue Townsend (Reread)
22/50 Maigret on the Riviera by Georges Simenon
23/50 The Big Man by William McIlvanney  (Reread)
24/50 Grange Hill Gone Wild by Robert Leeson (Reread)
25/50 Grange Hill For Sale by Robert Leeson
26/50 Grange Hill Rules O.K? by Robert Leeson (Reread)
27/50 Going to Sea in a Sieve by Danny Baker
28/50 Harpole and Foxberrow, General Publishers by J. L. Carr
*
29/50 Futility: A Novel by William Gerhardie*


----------



## Me76 (Jul 5, 2014)

MrSki said:


> I notice your target has dropped by one. Do that each time & you only have to read half as many books.


Fat fingers and too much beer!!!!


----------



## colbhoy (Jul 5, 2014)

1/20 - Laidlaw by William McIlvanney
2/20 - Heretic by Bernard Cornwell
3/20 - The Associate by John Grisham
4/20 - Glitz by Elmore Leonard
5/20 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
6/20 - The Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared by Jonas Jonasson
7/20 - The Bricklayer by Noah Boyd
8/20 - Child 44 by Tom Rob Smith
*9/20 - Voodoo River by Robert Crais*


----------



## OneStrike (Jul 5, 2014)

1/30 Crime and Punishment - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
2/30 How to Get Filthy Rich - Moshin Hamid
3/30 The Ocean at the end of the lane - Neil Gaiman
4/30 Buddhist Bootcamp - Timber Hawkeye
5/30 A Short History of the World - Christopher Lascelles
6/30 In The Blood - Steve Robinson
7/30 Ostland, The Road to Hell is Paved With Good Intentions - David Thomas
*8/30 A short History of Nearly Everything - Bill Bryson
9/30 The World According to Bob - James Bowen
10/30 The Extra Ordinary Life of Frank Derrick - Jim Bob
11/30 Nothing to Envy, Real Lives in North Korea - Barbara Demick
12/30 Free Country - George Mahood
13/30 The P45 Diaries - Ben Hutch
14/30 The Shock of the Fall - Nathan Filer
*
Nearly half way, I can still do this!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 6, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*
38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston
39/60 - Stephen King - Mr Mercedes

*40/60 - Ruth Rendell - Talking to Strange Men*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 7, 2014)

1. Wu-Ming - Altai
2. Gerald Durrell - My Family and other Animals*
3. Tim Wells - Keep The Faith
4. Mark Haddon - The Curious Incident of the Dog In The Night-Time*
5. David Goodhart - The British Dream: Successes and Failures of Post-War Immigration
6. Martin Walker - With Extreme Prejudice: An Investigation Into Police Vigilantism in Manchester
7. Michael Morpurgo - Born To Run: The Many Lives of One Incredible Dog*
8. Paul Sullivan - Remixology: Tracing The Dub Diaspora
9. Lemony Snicket - Who Could That Be At This Hour?*
10. Rob Dellar - Splitting In Two: Mad Pride and Punk Rock Oblivion
11. Lemony Snicket - When Did You See Her Last?*
12. Siobhan Dowd - The London Eye Mystery*
13. Karl Marx - Capital, Volume 1
*14. John Barker - Futures*


----------



## ringo (Jul 7, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese
13/35 The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje
14/35 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
15/35 The Tempest - William Shakespeare
16/35 Invisible Monsters - Chuck Palahniuk
17/35 Postcards - Annie Proulx
18/35 Broken Angels - Richard K Morgan
19/35 A Gun For Sale - Graham Greene
20/35 The Giant, O'Brien - Hilary Mantel
21/35 Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
22/36 Independence Day - Richard Ford


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 7, 2014)

1. Steinbeck / The Pearl
2. Bill Brayson / America, 1927
3. Bukowski - Women (misogynistic wank)
4. Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
5. Shelley - Frankenstein
6. London - Call Of The Wild
7. Bill Bryson - A Walk In The Woods
8. Jennifer Egan - A Visit From The Goon Squad
9*. *Leo Tolstoy - War And Peace
10. Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
11. Alexander Solzhenitsyn - August 1914
12. Hemingway - A Farewell to Arms
13. Joseph Conrad - Nostromo
14. Mario Vargas Llosa - Death in the Andes
15. Isabel Allende - House of Spirits
16. Ernest Hemingway - The Old Man and the Sea
17. Dan Delillo - Running Dog
18. Isabel Allende - Eva Luna
*19. Owen Wister - The Virginian*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 7, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas
17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas
18/50 The Cotton-Pickers by B. Traven
19/50 Mr. Bevan's Dream: Why Britain Needs Its Welfare State  by Sue Townsend
20/50 Raid and the Blackest Sheep by Harri Nykanen
21/50 True Confessions of Adrian Mole, Margaret Hilda Roberts and Susan Lilian Townsend by Sue Townsend (Reread)
22/50 Maigret on the Riviera by Georges Simenon
23/50 The Big Man by William McIlvanney  (Reread)
24/50 Grange Hill Gone Wild by Robert Leeson (Reread)
25/50 Grange Hill For Sale by Robert Leeson
26/50 Grange Hill Rules O.K? by Robert Leeson (Reread)
27/50 Going to Sea in a Sieve by Danny Baker
28/50 Harpole and Foxberrow, General Publishers by J. L. Carr
29/50 Futility: A Novel by William Gerhardie
*
30/50 Mad World: An Oral History of New Wave Artists and Songs That Defined the 1980s by Lori Majewski and Jonathan Bernstein*


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 8, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


46. On Green Dolphin Street - Sebastian Faulks 
47. Memento Mori - Muriel Spark


----------



## Greebo (Jul 8, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi
26/60 Jojo poluje na Pisankę - Sujatha Lalgudi
27/60 Knüppelharter Valentin - Ludmilla Vaginowa
28/60 The Shockwave Rider - John Brunner
29/60 Männer sind Helden - Jo Berlin
30/60 Co Wiesz, Co Wiedzę? (Do You Know What I Can See?) - Richárde
31/60 Isla Boi Się Wody (Isla the Rat Terrier is Afraid of Water) - Richárde
32/60 Insufficiently Welsh - Griff Rhy Jones
33/60 And Life Was Good and Happy: Memory, Identity and Nostalgia in Eastern Germany - Liam Hoare
34/60 Chef ade - So kann ich nicht arbeiten! - Kirsten Wendt
35/60 Drinking With Dead Women Writers - Elaine Ambrose
36/60 Susie Orbach On Eating - Susie Orbach
37/60 My Wife Has Alzheimer's - J Wesley Sullivan
38/60 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
39/60 The Soul of Man Under Socialism - Oscar Wilde
40/60 Froschkuss - Jo Berlin
41/60 True Confessions of Margaret Hilda Roberts Aged 14 1/4 - Sue Townsend
42/60 The Bicycle Teacher - Campbell Jefferys
43/60 You Had Me At Hello - Mhairi McFarlane
44/60 Dzień wesołej zabawy Jojo (Jojo the naughty elephant) - Sujatha Lalgudi
45/60 Contes du jour et de la nuit - Guy de Maupassant
46/60 The Library of Unrequited Love - Sophie Divry
47/60 Alexanderplatz - Georg Diez
48/60 Workaholic (French edition) Morgan Magnin & Rosalys


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 8, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> more digression
> 
> 38. Dan Abnett - First And Only



39. Aaron Demski Bowden - Soul Hunter

still wading through Sleepwalkers on the commute.  lots to take in!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 9, 2014)

1. Steinbeck / The Pearl
2. Bill Brayson / America, 1927
3. Bukowski - Women (misogynistic wank)
4. Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
5. Shelley - Frankenstein
6. London - Call Of The Wild
7. Bill Bryson - A Walk In The Woods
8. Jennifer Egan - A Visit From The Goon Squad
9*. *Leo Tolstoy - War And Peace
10. Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
11. Alexander Solzhenitsyn - August 1914
12. Hemingway - A Farewell to Arms
13. Joseph Conrad - Nostromo
14. Mario Vargas Llosa - Death in the Andes
15. Isabel Allende - House of Spirits
16. Ernest Hemingway - The Old Man and the Sea
17. Dan Delillo - Running Dog
18. Isabel Allende - Eva Luna
19. Owen Wister - The Virginian 
*20. Bruce Chatwin - In Patagonia*


----------



## Belushi (Jul 9, 2014)

Jim Higgins 'More Years for the Locust' (1/20)
Caspar Addyman 'Help Yourself' (2/20)
Orhan Pamuk 'The White Castle' (3/20)
Jeet Thayil 'Narcopolis' (4/20)
Graham Greene 'The End of the Affair' (5/20)
Isabel Allende 'The House of the Spirits' (6/20)
John Steinbeck 'The Moon is Down' (7/20)
Hong Ying 'Daughter of the River' (8/20)
Anna Funder 'Stasiland' (9/20)
Walter Tevis 'The Man who fell to Earth' (10/20)
Vahram Murtayan 'Paris vs New York' (11/20)
John Lewis Gaddis 'The Cold War' (12/20)
Gunter Grass 'Cat and Mouse' (13/20)
David Mitchell 'Cloud Atlas' (14/20)
*JM Ledgard 'Giraffe' (15/20)*


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 10, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


48. The Long Fall - Walter Mosley 
49. The Secret Purposes - David Baddiel 
50. Flaubert's Parrot - Julian Barnes


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 10, 2014)

1. Steinbeck / The Pearl
2. Bill Brayson / America, 1927
3. Bukowski - Women (misogynistic wank)
4. Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
5. Shelley - Frankenstein
6. London - Call Of The Wild
7. Bill Bryson - A Walk In The Woods
8. Jennifer Egan - A Visit From The Goon Squad
9*. *Leo Tolstoy - War And Peace
10. Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
11. Alexander Solzhenitsyn - August 1914
12. Hemingway - A Farewell to Arms
13. Joseph Conrad - Nostromo
14. Mario Vargas Llosa - Death in the Andes
15. Isabel Allende - House of Spirits
16. Ernest Hemingway - The Old Man and the Sea
17. Dan Delillo - Running Dog
18. Isabel Allende - Eva Luna
19. Owen Wister - The Virginian 
20. Bruce Chatwin - In Patagonia
*21. Phillip Roth - Operation Shylock*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 11, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk 
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects 
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*
38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston
39/60 - Stephen King - Mr Mercedes
40/60 - Ruth Rendell - Talking to Strange Men

*41/60 - Hilary Mantel - Fludd*


----------



## Me76 (Jul 13, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice
16/45 Silence, Natasha Preston 
17/45 48 Hours, J Jackson Bentley
18/45 Charlotte Street, Danny Wallace
19/45 Mr Mercedes, Stephen King 
20/45 Chameleon, J Jackson Bentley
21/45 Asylum, Amy Cross
22/45 Twenty Eight and a Half Wishes, Denise Grover Swank
23/45 A Grain of Truth, Zygmunt Miliszewski


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 15, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas
17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas
18/50 The Cotton-Pickers by B. Traven
19/50 Mr. Bevan's Dream: Why Britain Needs Its Welfare State  by Sue Townsend
20/50 Raid and the Blackest Sheep by Harri Nykanen
21/50 True Confessions of Adrian Mole, Margaret Hilda Roberts and Susan Lilian Townsend by Sue Townsend (Reread)
22/50 Maigret on the Riviera by Georges Simenon
23/50 The Big Man by William McIlvanney  (Reread)
24/50 Grange Hill Gone Wild by Robert Leeson (Reread)
25/50 Grange Hill For Sale by Robert Leeson
26/50 Grange Hill Rules O.K? by Robert Leeson (Reread)
27/50 Going to Sea in a Sieve by Danny Baker
28/50 Harpole and Foxberrow, General Publishers by J. L. Carr
29/50 Futility: A Novel by William Gerhardie
30/50 Mad World: An Oral History of New Wave Artists and Songs That Defined the 1980s by Lori Majewski and Jonathan Bernstein
*
31/50 Soul Circus by George P. Pelecanos *


----------



## ringo (Jul 15, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese
13/35 The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje
14/35 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
15/35 The Tempest - William Shakespeare
16/35 Invisible Monsters - Chuck Palahniuk
17/35 Postcards - Annie Proulx
18/35 Broken Angels - Richard K Morgan
19/35 A Gun For Sale - Graham Greene
20/35 The Giant, O'Brien - Hilary Mantel
21/35 Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
22/36 Independence Day - Richard Ford
23/36 Beloved - Toni Morrison


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 15, 2014)

1. Reamde,  neal Stevenson 
2. Rainbows end,  vernor vinge
3. Pattern recognition,  William Gibson 
4. Nothing to Envy: ordinary lives in North Korea, Barbara Demick
5. The Martian, Andy weir
6. Ubik,  Philip k dick
7. Leviathan wakes,  James corey
8. Altai,  wu ming
9. Lexicon,  max barrie
10. Calibans war,  James corey
11. Night soldiers, Alan furst
12. Dark star,  Alan furst


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 15, 2014)

1. Steinbeck / The Pearl
2. Bill Brayson / America, 1927
3. Bukowski - Women (misogynistic wank)
4. Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
5. Shelley - Frankenstein
6. London - Call Of The Wild
7. Bill Bryson - A Walk In The Woods
8. Jennifer Egan - A Visit From The Goon Squad
9*. *Leo Tolstoy - War And Peace
10. Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
11. Alexander Solzhenitsyn - August 1914
12. Hemingway - A Farewell to Arms
13. Joseph Conrad - Nostromo
14. Mario Vargas Llosa - Death in the Andes
15. Isabel Allende - House of Spirits
16. Ernest Hemingway - The Old Man and the Sea
17. Dan Delillo - Running Dog
18. Isabel Allende - Eva Luna
19. Owen Wister - The Virginian 
20. Bruce Chatwin - In Patagonia
21. Phillip Roth - Operation Shylock
*22. Emile Zola - La Bete humaine*


----------



## ringo (Jul 16, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese
13/35 The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje
14/35 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
15/35 The Tempest - William Shakespeare
16/35 Invisible Monsters - Chuck Palahniuk
17/35 Postcards - Annie Proulx
18/35 Broken Angels - Richard K Morgan
19/35 A Gun For Sale - Graham Greene
20/35 The Giant, O'Brien - Hilary Mantel
21/35 Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
22/35 Independence Day - Richard Ford
23/35 Beloved - Toni Morrison
24/35 Flatland: A Romance of Many Dimensions - Edwin A Abbot


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 16, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*
38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston
39/60 - Stephen King - Mr Mercedes
40/60 - Ruth Rendell - Talking to Strange Men
41/60 - Hilary Mantel - Fludd

*42/60 - Beverley Naidoo - The Other Side of Truth**


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 17, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas
17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas
18/50 The Cotton-Pickers by B. Traven
19/50 Mr. Bevan's Dream: Why Britain Needs Its Welfare State  by Sue Townsend
20/50 Raid and the Blackest Sheep by Harri Nykanen
21/50 True Confessions of Adrian Mole, Margaret Hilda Roberts and Susan Lilian Townsend by Sue Townsend (Reread)
22/50 Maigret on the Riviera by Georges Simenon
23/50 The Big Man by William McIlvanney  (Reread)
24/50 Grange Hill Gone Wild by Robert Leeson (Reread)
25/50 Grange Hill For Sale by Robert Leeson
26/50 Grange Hill Rules O.K? by Robert Leeson (Reread)
27/50 Going to Sea in a Sieve by Danny Baker
28/50 Harpole and Foxberrow, General Publishers by J. L. Carr
29/50 Futility: A Novel by William Gerhardie
30/50 Mad World: An Oral History of New Wave Artists and Songs That Defined the 1980s by Lori Majewski and Jonathan Bernstein
31/50 Soul Circus by George P. Pelecanos 
*
32/50 Hell to Pay by George P. Pelecanos*


----------



## colbhoy (Jul 17, 2014)

1/20 - Laidlaw by William McIlvanney
2/20 - Heretic by Bernard Cornwell
3/20 - The Associate by John Grisham
4/20 - Glitz by Elmore Leonard
5/20 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
6/20 - The Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared by Jonas Jonasson
7/20 - The Bricklayer by Noah Boyd
8/20 - Child 44 by Tom Rob Smith
9/20 - Voodoo River by Robert Crais
*10/20 - The Papers of Tony Veitch by William McIlvanney*


----------



## inva (Jul 18, 2014)

1. Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life by Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields
2. A Murder of Quality by John le Carre
3. The Impossible Dead by Ian Rankin
4. If It Is Your Life by James Kelman
5. The Boom and the Bubble: The US in the World Economy by Robert Brenner
6. The Fear Index by Robert Harris
7. The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
8. The Spy Who Came in From the Cold by John Le Carre
9. Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
10. Liberty & Property: A Social History of Western Political Thought from Renaissance to Enlightenment by Ellen Meiksins Wood
11. Gentlemen of the West by Agnes Owens
12. The Ragman's Daughter by Alan Sillitoe
13. Kiddar's Luck / The Ampersand by Jack Common
14. No Lease on Life by Lynne Tillman
15. How Like An Angel by Margaret Millar
16. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner by James Hogg
17. Weirdo by Cathi Unsworth
18. The Sexual Life of an Islamist in Paris by Leïla Marouane
19. Part Time Suspect by Alicia Giménez-Bartlett
20. Outsiders: Class, Gender and the Nation by Dorothy Thompson
21. The Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
22. Summertime, All the Cats are Bored by Philippe Georget
23. A History Maker by Alasdair Gray
24. The Red Road by Denise Mina
25. The Intellectuals and the Masses: Pride and Prejudice among the Literary Intelligentsia, 1880-1939 by John Carey
26. Sweetly Sings the Donkey by Shelagh Delaney
27. Old Dogs by Donna Moore
28. Night at the Crossroads by Georges Simenon
29. Compartment No. 6 by Rosa Liksom
30. The Carter of La Providence by Georges Simenon
31. The World That Made New Orleans by Ned Sublette
32. A Crime in Holland by Georges Simenon
33. The Grand Banks Cafe by Georges Simenon
34. The Assistant by Robert Walser
35. Cast in Doubt by Lynne Tillman
*36. Gaudy Night by Dorothy L. Sayers
37. A Man's Head by Georges Simenon*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 18, 2014)

1. Wu-Ming - Altai
2. Gerald Durrell - My Family and other Animals*
3. Tim Wells - Keep The Faith
4. Mark Haddon - The Curious Incident of the Dog In The Night-Time*
5. David Goodhart - The British Dream: Successes and Failures of Post-War Immigration
6. Martin Walker - With Extreme Prejudice: An Investigation Into Police Vigilantism in Manchester
7. Michael Morpurgo - Born To Run: The Many Lives of One Incredible Dog*
8. Paul Sullivan - Remixology: Tracing The Dub Diaspora
9. Lemony Snicket - Who Could That Be At This Hour?*
10. Rob Dellar - Splitting In Two: Mad Pride and Punk Rock Oblivion
11. Lemony Snicket - When Did You See Her Last?*
12. Siobhan Dowd - The London Eye Mystery*
13. Karl Marx - Capital, Volume 1
14. John Barker - Futures
*15. Tony Gilbert - Only One Died: An account of the Scarman Inquiry into the events of 15th June 1974, in Red Lion Square, when Kevin Gately died opposing racism and fascism

*


----------



## iona (Jul 18, 2014)

1/40 Eon - Greg Bear
2/40 The Death of Ivan Ilyich and Other Stories - Leo Tolstoy
3/40 Mona Lisa Overdrive - William Gibson
4/40 NVQs for Dental Nurses - Carole Hollins
5/40 The State of the Art- Iain M. Banks
6/40 The Highway Men - Ken MacLeod
7/40 Wrong Place, Wrong Time - Simon Kernick
8/40 The Bat - Jo Nesbo
9/40 Close to the Bone - Stuart MacBride
10/40 Mirrorshades: The Cyberpunk Anthology - Bruce Sterling (ed.) & others
11/40 We Have always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
12/40 Black Glass - John Shirley
13/40 Hunger - Knut Hamsun
14/40 Random Acts of Senseless Violence - Jack Womack
15/40 Implant Dental Nursing - Suzanne Morkus & Ulpee R Darbar

I have one book on the go (James Kelman's A Disaffection) and two more waiting to be read but I can't really be bothered with any of them at the moment. Gonna try and make it up to the library for some easily readable nonsense instead.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 18, 2014)

iona said:


> 1/40 Eon - Greg Bear
> 2/40 The Death of Ivan Ilyich and Other Stories - Leo Tolstoy
> 3/40 Mona Lisa Overdrive - William Gibson
> 4/40 NVQs for Dental Nurses - Carole Hollins
> ...



Easy reading nonsense is what is called for in this weather.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 18, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas
17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas
18/50 The Cotton-Pickers by B. Traven
19/50 Mr. Bevan's Dream: Why Britain Needs Its Welfare State  by Sue Townsend
20/50 Raid and the Blackest Sheep by Harri Nykanen
21/50 True Confessions of Adrian Mole, Margaret Hilda Roberts and Susan Lilian Townsend by Sue Townsend (Reread)
22/50 Maigret on the Riviera by Georges Simenon
23/50 The Big Man by William McIlvanney  (Reread)
24/50 Grange Hill Gone Wild by Robert Leeson (Reread)
25/50 Grange Hill For Sale by Robert Leeson
26/50 Grange Hill Rules O.K? by Robert Leeson (Reread)
27/50 Going to Sea in a Sieve by Danny Baker
28/50 Harpole and Foxberrow, General Publishers by J. L. Carr
29/50 Futility: A Novel by William Gerhardie
30/50 Mad World: An Oral History of New Wave Artists and Songs That Defined the 1980s by Lori Majewski and Jonathan Bernstein
31/50 Soul Circus by George P. Pelecanos
32/50 Hell to Pay by George P. Pelecanos 
*
33/50 Love on the Supertax by Marghanita Laski*
Very funny satire about the problems of the 'old money' crowd barely scrapping by in wartime Britain from 1944. A lost gem.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 18, 2014)

1. Steinbeck / The Pearl
2. Bill Brayson / America, 1927
3. Bukowski - Women (misogynistic wank)
4. Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
5. Shelley - Frankenstein
6. London - Call Of The Wild
7. Bill Bryson - A Walk In The Woods
8. Jennifer Egan - A Visit From The Goon Squad
9*. *Leo Tolstoy - War And Peace
10. Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
11. Alexander Solzhenitsyn - August 1914
12. Hemingway - A Farewell to Arms
13. Joseph Conrad - Nostromo
14. Mario Vargas Llosa - Death in the Andes
15. Isabel Allende - House of Spirits
16. Ernest Hemingway - The Old Man and the Sea
17. Dan Delillo - Running Dog
18. Isabel Allende - Eva Luna
19. Owen Wister - The Virginian 
20. Bruce Chatwin - In Patagonia
21. Phillip Roth - Operation Shylock
22. Emile Zola - La Bete humaine
*23. Evelyn Waugh - A Handful of Dust*


----------



## Kidda (Jul 18, 2014)

1/20- War and Peace by Ricky Hatton
2/20- The universe verses Alex Woods by Gavin Extence
3/20- Deadliest Catch Desperate Hours- by Discovery
4/20- The little old lady who broke all the rules by Catharina Ingleman-Sungberg
5/20- The Blind Man's Garden by Nadeem Aslam
6/20- The Naked Drinking Club by Rhona Cameron
7/20- The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown
8/20- K-Pax by Gene Brewer
9/20- The Miseducation of Cameron Post by Emily M Danforth
10/20- The Girl with the dragon tattoo by Stieg Larsson
11/20- The Girl Who Played With Fire by Stieg Larsson
12/20- The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets Nest by Stieg Larsson
13/20- Stieg by Jan-Erik Petersson
14/20- The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown
15/20- Glory in Death by J.D. Robb
16/20- A Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 19, 2014)

1. "Laidlaw" -  William McIlvanney
2. "The Republic of Theives" - Scott Lynch
3. "Hell Train" - Christopher Fowler
4. "The Abomination" Dan Simmons
5. "The Hangman's Song" - James Oswald
6. "The Bloodless Boy" - Robert J. Lloyd
7. "A Delicate Truth*"* -  John Le Carre
8. " The Wolf In Winter" - John Connolly
9. "I Am Pilgrim" - Terry Hayes
10. "Police" - Jo Nesbo
11. Oxcrime - anthology of crimes novelists in aid of Oxfam edited by Ian Rankin

*12: "Juggernaut" - Adam Baker. Okay, easy to read but not as good as his "Outpost"*


----------



## MrSki (Jul 19, 2014)

Threshers_Flail said:


> 1. Steinbeck / The Pearl
> 2. Bill Brayson / America, 1927
> 3. Bukowski - Women (misogynistic wank)
> 4. Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
> ...


A Handful of Dust? Did you come away satisfied? I read two thirds of it on a train but have never bothered to finish it. Is it worth it?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 19, 2014)

MrSki said:


> A Handful of Dust? Did you come away satisfied? I read two thirds of it on a train but have never bothered to finish it. Is it worth it?



Erm not really. I would have probably done the same as you but I was on a long bus ride with a flat i-pod.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 19, 2014)

1. Steinbeck / The Pearl
2. Bill Brayson / America, 1927
3. Bukowski - Women (misogynistic wank)
4. Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
5. Shelley - Frankenstein
6. London - Call Of The Wild
7. Bill Bryson - A Walk In The Woods
8. Jennifer Egan - A Visit From The Goon Squad
9*. *Leo Tolstoy - War And Peace
10. Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
11. Alexander Solzhenitsyn - August 1914
12. Hemingway - A Farewell to Arms
13. Joseph Conrad - Nostromo
14. Mario Vargas Llosa - Death in the Andes
15. Isabel Allende - House of Spirits
16. Ernest Hemingway - The Old Man and the Sea
17. Dan Delillo - Running Dog
18. Isabel Allende - Eva Luna
19. Owen Wister - The Virginian 
20. Bruce Chatwin - In Patagonia
21. Phillip Roth - Operation Shylock
22. Emile Zola - La Bete humaine
23. Evelyn Waugh - A Handful of Dust
*24. John Steinbeck - Travels With Charley
25. John Steinbeck - The Winter of Our Discontent 
*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 22, 2014)

1. Wu-Ming - Altai
2. Gerald Durrell - My Family and other Animals*
3. Tim Wells - Keep The Faith
4. Mark Haddon - The Curious Incident of the Dog In The Night-Time*
5. David Goodhart - The British Dream: Successes and Failures of Post-War Immigration
6. Martin Walker - With Extreme Prejudice: An Investigation Into Police Vigilantism in Manchester
7. Michael Morpurgo - Born To Run: The Many Lives of One Incredible Dog*
8. Paul Sullivan - Remixology: Tracing The Dub Diaspora
9. Lemony Snicket - Who Could That Be At This Hour?*
10. Rob Dellar - Splitting In Two: Mad Pride and Punk Rock Oblivion
11. Lemony Snicket - When Did You See Her Last?*
12. Siobhan Dowd - The London Eye Mystery*
13. Karl Marx - Capital, Volume 1
14. John Barker - Futures
15. Tony Gilbert - Only One Died: An account of the Scarman Inquiry into the events of 15th June 1974, in Red Lion Square, when Kevin Gately died opposing racism and fascism
*16. Steve Ignorant - The Rest Is Propaganda*


----------



## Me76 (Jul 23, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice
16/45 Silence, Natasha Preston 
17/45 48 Hours, J Jackson Bentley
18/45 Charlotte Street, Danny Wallace
19/45 Mr Mercedes, Stephen King 
20/45 Chameleon, J Jackson Bentley
21/45 Asylum, Amy Cross
22/45 Twenty Eight and a Half Wishes, Denise Grover Swank
23/45 A Grain of Truth, Zygmunt Miliszewski

24/45 The Dice Man, Luke Rhinehart


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 23, 2014)

1. "Laidlaw" -  William McIlvanney
2. "The Republic of Theives" - Scott Lynch
3. "Hell Train" - Christopher Fowler
4. "The Abomination" Dan Simmons
5. "The Hangman's Song" - James Oswald
6. "The Bloodless Boy" - Robert J. Lloyd
7. "A Delicate Truth*"* -  John Le Carre
8. " The Wolf In Winter" - John Connolly
9. "I Am Pilgrim" - Terry Hayes
10. "Police" - Jo Nesbo
11. Oxcrime - anthology of crimes novelists in aid of Oxfam edited by Ian Rankin
12: "Juggernaut" - Adam Baker

*13: "Gone Girl"* - Gillian Flynn.  Mmmm...I was a little disappointed in this, maybe because I heard so much on the grapevine about how great it was, what an amazing thriller etc... so I was expecting something fantastic and it was, well, good but not astounding. The "book dropping" twist in the middle I kind of guessed and the ending left me flat. However the characters were very believable and the writing strong...there was just something missing for me, in the end I wanted to know what happened but I didn't really want to read how i.e  the story iyswim.


----------



## iona (Jul 23, 2014)

1/40 Eon - Greg Bear
2/40 The Death of Ivan Ilyich and Other Stories - Leo Tolstoy
3/40 Mona Lisa Overdrive - William Gibson
4/40 NVQs for Dental Nurses - Carole Hollins
5/40 The State of the Art- Iain M. Banks
6/40 The Highway Men - Ken MacLeod
7/40 Wrong Place, Wrong Time - Simon Kernick
8/40 The Bat - Jo Nesbo
9/40 Close to the Bone - Stuart MacBride
10/40 Mirrorshades: The Cyberpunk Anthology - Bruce Sterling (ed.) & others
11/40 We Have always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
12/40 Black Glass - John Shirley
13/40 Hunger - Knut Hamsun
14/40 Random Acts of Senseless Violence - Jack Womack
15/40 Implant Dental Nursing - Suzanne Morkus & Ulpee R Darbar
16/40 Poppet - Mo Hayder


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 23, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas
17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas
18/50 The Cotton-Pickers by B. Traven
19/50 Mr. Bevan's Dream: Why Britain Needs Its Welfare State  by Sue Townsend
20/50 Raid and the Blackest Sheep by Harri Nykanen
21/50 True Confessions of Adrian Mole, Margaret Hilda Roberts and Susan Lilian Townsend by Sue Townsend (Reread)
22/50 Maigret on the Riviera by Georges Simenon
23/50 The Big Man by William McIlvanney  (Reread)
24/50 Grange Hill Gone Wild by Robert Leeson (Reread)
25/50 Grange Hill For Sale by Robert Leeson
26/50 Grange Hill Rules O.K? by Robert Leeson (Reread)
27/50 Going to Sea in a Sieve by Danny Baker
28/50 Harpole and Foxberrow, General Publishers by J. L. Carr
29/50 Futility: A Novel by William Gerhardie
30/50 Mad World: An Oral History of New Wave Artists and Songs That Defined the 1980s by Lori Majewski and Jonathan Bernstein
31/50 Soul Circus by George P. Pelecanos
32/50 Hell to Pay by George P. Pelecanos
33/50 Love on the Supertax by Marghanita Laski
*
34/50 The Leader by Gillian Freeman*


----------



## D'wards (Jul 24, 2014)

1/26 A Biography of Led Zeppelin: When Giants Walked the Earth by Mick Wall
2/26 Pacific Vortex by Clive Cussler
3/26 Tarzan of the Apes by Edgar Rice Burroughs
4/26 The Wolf of Wall Street by Jordan Belfort
5/26 An Uncommon Reader by Alan Bennett
6/26 Naked Pueblo by Mark Poirier
7/26 Salem's Lot by Stephen King
8/26 Autobiography by Morrissey
9/26 Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card
10/26 An Idiot Abroad: The Travel Diaries of Karl Pilkington by Karl Pilkington, Ricky Gervais and Stephen Merchant
11/26 Flowers for Algernon by Daniel Keyes
12/26 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins by Irvine Welsh
13/26 Under the Skin by Michael Faber


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 24, 2014)

1. Steinbeck / The Pearl
2. Bill Brayson / America, 1927
3. Bukowski - Women (misogynistic wank)
4. Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
5. Shelley - Frankenstein
6. London - Call Of The Wild
7. Bill Bryson - A Walk In The Woods
8. Jennifer Egan - A Visit From The Goon Squad
9*. *Leo Tolstoy - War And Peace
10. Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
11. Alexander Solzhenitsyn - August 1914
12. Hemingway - A Farewell to Arms
13. Joseph Conrad - Nostromo
14. Mario Vargas Llosa - Death in the Andes
15. Isabel Allende - House of Spirits
16. Ernest Hemingway - The Old Man and the Sea
17. Dan Delillo - Running Dog
18. Isabel Allende - Eva Luna
19. Owen Wister - The Virginian 
20. Bruce Chatwin - In Patagonia
21. Phillip Roth - Operation Shylock
22. Emile Zola - La Bete humaine
23. Evelyn Waugh - A Handful of Dust
24. John Steinbeck - Travels With Charley
25. John Steinbeck - The Winter of Our Discontent 
*26. Graham Greene - The Tenth Man
*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 26, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas
17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas
18/50 The Cotton-Pickers by B. Traven
19/50 Mr. Bevan's Dream: Why Britain Needs Its Welfare State  by Sue Townsend
20/50 Raid and the Blackest Sheep by Harri Nykanen
21/50 True Confessions of Adrian Mole, Margaret Hilda Roberts and Susan Lilian Townsend by Sue Townsend (Reread)
22/50 Maigret on the Riviera by Georges Simenon
23/50 The Big Man by William McIlvanney  (Reread)
24/50 Grange Hill Gone Wild by Robert Leeson (Reread)
25/50 Grange Hill For Sale by Robert Leeson
26/50 Grange Hill Rules O.K? by Robert Leeson (Reread)
27/50 Going to Sea in a Sieve by Danny Baker
28/50 Harpole and Foxberrow, General Publishers by J. L. Carr
29/50 Futility: A Novel by William Gerhardie
30/50 Mad World: An Oral History of New Wave Artists and Songs That Defined the 1980s by Lori Majewski and Jonathan Bernstein
31/50 Soul Circus by George P. Pelecanos
32/50 Hell to Pay by George P. Pelecanos
33/50 Love on the Supertax by Marghanita Laski
34/50 The Leader by Gillian Freeman
*
35/50 Cassidy's Girl by David Goodis*


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 26, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


51. A Possible Life - Sebastian Faulks
52. Bloodlines - Julia Darling


----------



## Greebo (Jul 27, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi
26/60 Jojo poluje na Pisankę - Sujatha Lalgudi
27/60 Knüppelharter Valentin - Ludmilla Vaginowa
28/60 The Shockwave Rider - John Brunner
29/60 Männer sind Helden - Jo Berlin
30/60 Co Wiesz, Co Wiedzę? (Do You Know What I Can See?) - Richárde
31/60 Isla Boi Się Wody (Isla the Rat Terrier is Afraid of Water) - Richárde
32/60 Insufficiently Welsh - Griff Rhy Jones
33/60 And Life Was Good and Happy: Memory, Identity and Nostalgia in Eastern Germany - Liam Hoare
34/60 Chef ade - So kann ich nicht arbeiten! - Kirsten Wendt
35/60 Drinking With Dead Women Writers - Elaine Ambrose
36/60 Susie Orbach On Eating - Susie Orbach
37/60 My Wife Has Alzheimer's - J Wesley Sullivan
38/60 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
39/60 The Soul of Man Under Socialism - Oscar Wilde
40/60 Froschkuss - Jo Berlin
41/60 True Confessions of Margaret Hilda Roberts Aged 14 1/4 - Sue Townsend
42/60 The Bicycle Teacher - Campbell Jefferys
43/60 You Had Me At Hello - Mhairi McFarlane
44/60 Dzień wesołej zabawy Jojo (Jojo the naughty elephant) - Sujatha Lalgudi
45/60 Contes du jour et de la nuit - Guy de Maupassant
46/60 The Library of Unrequited Love - Sophie Divry
47/60 Alexanderplatz - Georg Diez
48/60 Workaholic (French edition) - Morgan Magnin & Rosalys
49/60 Jasper The Not a Witch - Andrew James Walker
50/60 American Interior: The Quixotic Journey of John Evans - Gruff Rhys


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 27, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 39. Aaron Demski Bowden - Soul Hunter
> 
> still wading through Sleepwalkers on the commute.  lots to take in!



40. Christopher Clark - The Sleepwalkers - fascinating but dense look at the states of Europe and the policies that allowed the First World War to happen.  Lots of stuff you never learnt at school!

41. Ben Counter - Chapter War

42. Jim Hindle - Nine Miles


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 27, 2014)

1. Reamde,  neal Stevenson 
2. Rainbows end,  vernor vinge
3. Pattern recognition,  William Gibson 
4. Nothing to Envy: ordinary lives in North Korea, Barbara Demick
5. The Martian, Andy weir
6. Ubik,  Philip k dick
7. Leviathan wakes,  James corey
8. Altai,  wu ming
9. Lexicon,  max barrie
10. Calibans war,  James corey
11. Night soldiers, Alan furst
12. Dark star,  Alan furst
13. american gods ,  Neil gaiman


----------



## ringo (Jul 29, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese
13/35 The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje
14/35 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
15/35 The Tempest - William Shakespeare
16/35 Invisible Monsters - Chuck Palahniuk
17/35 Postcards - Annie Proulx
18/35 Broken Angels - Richard K Morgan
19/35 A Gun For Sale - Graham Greene
20/35 The Giant, O'Brien - Hilary Mantel
21/35 Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
22/35 Independence Day - Richard Ford
23/35 Beloved - Toni Morrison
24/35 Flatland: A Romance of Many Dimensions - Edwin A Abbot
25/35 A Walk In The Woods - Rediscovering America On The Appalachian Trail - Bill Bryson


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 30, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*
38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston
39/60 - Stephen King - Mr Mercedes
40/60 - Ruth Rendell - Talking to Strange Men
41/60 - Hilary Mantel - Fludd
42/60 - Beverley Naidoo - The Other Side of Truth*
*
43/60 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes*


----------



## braindancer (Aug 1, 2014)

1/35 - Life - Keith Richards
2/35 - The Forever War - Joe Haldeman
3/35 - Stoner - John Williams
4/35 - The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
5/35 - The Bottoms - Joe R Lansdale
6/35 - The War of the Worlds - H.G. Wells
7/35 - The Disposessed - Ursula K. Le Guin
8/35 - So long, see you tomorrow - William Maxwell
9/35 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/35 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/35 - Marshland - Gareth E Rees
12/35 - Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
13/35 - Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
14/35 - True Grit - Charles Portis
15/35 - Warlock - Oakley Hall
16/35 - The Wild Places - Robert McFarlane


----------



## MrSki (Aug 1, 2014)

*1.  *Conquest - Julian Stockwin
2. Dominion - C J Sansom
3. Winter in Madrid C J Sansom
4. The Fields of Death Simon Scarrow
5. My Little Armalite James Hawes
6. Brethren Robyn Young
7.The guns of El Kebir John Wilcox
8. Brass Helen Walsh
9.Four days in June Iain Gale
10.Siege of Khartoum John Wilcox
11.Betrayal - Julian Stockwin
12. Crusade - Robyn Young
13.The Shangani Patrol - John Wilcox
14.The War of the Dragon Lady - John Wilcox
15.Caribbee - Julian Stockwin
16. Requiem - Robyn Young
17. Weekend - William McIlvanney
18. The Universe versus Alex Wood - Gavin Extence
19. Mr Toppit - Charles Elton
20. The No.1 Ladies' Dectective Agency - Alexander McCall Smith
21. Tears of the Giraffe - Alexander McCall Smith
22. Morality for Beautiful Girls - Alexander McCall Smith
23. The Kalahari Typing School for Men - Alexander McCall Smith
24. The Full Cupboard of Life - Alexander McCall Smith
25. In the Company of Cheerful Ladies - Alexander McCall Smith
26. Blue Shoes and Happiness - Alexander McCall Smith
27. The Good Husband of Zebra Drive - Alexander McCall Smith
28. Seaflower – Julian Stockwin
29.The Miracle at Speedy Motors - Alexander McCall Smith
30. Tea Time for the Traditionally Built - Alexander McCall Smith
31. The Double Comfort Safari Club - Alexander McCall Smith
32. The Saturday Big Tent Wedding Party – Alexander McCall Smith
33. The Limpopo Academy of Private Detection – Alexander McCall Smith
34. The Minor Adjustment Beauty Salon – Alexander McCall Smith
35. The Fictional Man – Al Ewing
36. Fire across the Veldt – John Wilcox
37. Bayonets along the Border – John Wilcox
38. Idiopathy – Sam Byers
39. The two ½ Pillars of Wisdom - Alexander McCall Smith
40. Unusual uses for Olive Oil - Alexander McCall Smith
41. The Explorer – James Smythe
42. La’s Orchestra Saves the World – Alexander McCall Smith
43. 44 Scotland Street – Alexander McCall Smith
44. The Sunday Philosophy Club - Alexander McCall Smith
45. Friends, Lovers, Chocolate - Alexander McCall Smith
46.The Right Attitude to Rain - Alexander McCall Smith
47. The Careful use of Compliments - Alexander McCall Smith
48. Espresso Tales – Alexander McCall Smith
49. Love over Scotland – Alexander McCall Smith
50. The World According to Bertie – Alexander McCall Smith
51. The Unbearable Lightness of Scones – Alexander McCall Smith
52. The Importance of being Seven – Alexander McCall Smith
53. Bertie Sings the Blues – Alexander McCall Smith
54. Corduroy Mansions – Alexander McCall Smith
55. The Dog that came in from the Cold – Alexander McCall Smith
56. A Conspiracy of Friends – Alexander McCall Smith

*57. This is not a Love Song – Karen Duve Translated by Anthea Bell
58. Dream Angus – Alexander McCall Smith
59. The Comfort of Saturdays – Alexander McCall Smith*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 1, 2014)

1. Wu-Ming - Altai
2. Gerald Durrell - My Family and other Animals*
3. Tim Wells - Keep The Faith
4. Mark Haddon - The Curious Incident of the Dog In The Night-Time*
5. David Goodhart - The British Dream: Successes and Failures of Post-War Immigration
6. Martin Walker - With Extreme Prejudice: An Investigation Into Police Vigilantism in Manchester
7. Michael Morpurgo - Born To Run: The Many Lives of One Incredible Dog*
8. Paul Sullivan - Remixology: Tracing The Dub Diaspora
9. Lemony Snicket - Who Could That Be At This Hour?*
10. Rob Dellar - Splitting In Two: Mad Pride and Punk Rock Oblivion
11. Lemony Snicket - When Did You See Her Last?*
12. Siobhan Dowd - The London Eye Mystery*
13. Karl Marx - Capital, Volume 1
14. John Barker - Futures
15. Tony Gilbert - Only One Died: An account of the Scarman Inquiry into the events of 15th June 1974, in Red Lion Square, when Kevin Gately died opposing racism and fascism
16. Steve Ignorant - The Rest Is Propaganda
*17. Michael Morpurgo - Mr Nobody's Eyes**


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 1, 2014)

imposs1904 said:


> 1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon 2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods 3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra 4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn 5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko 6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe 7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe 8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby 9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe 10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe 11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace 12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe 13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer 14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas 15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas 16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas 17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas 18/50 The Cotton-Pickers by B. Traven 19/50 Mr. Bevan's Dream: Why Britain Needs Its Welfare State by Sue Townsend 20/50 Raid and the Blackest Sheep by Harri Nykanen 21/50 True Confessions of Adrian Mole, Margaret Hilda Roberts and Susan Lilian Townsend by Sue Townsend (Reread) 22/50 Maigret on the Riviera by Georges Simenon 23/50 The Big Man by William McIlvanney (Reread) 24/50 Grange Hill Gone Wild by Robert Leeson (Reread) 25/50 Grange Hill For Sale by Robert Leeson 26/50 Grange Hill Rules O.K? by Robert Leeson (Reread) 27/50 Going to Sea in a Sieve by Danny Baker 28/50 Harpole and Foxberrow, General Publishers by J. L. Carr 29/50 Futility: A Novel by William Gerhardie 30/50 Mad World: An Oral History of New Wave Artists and Songs That Defined the 1980s by Lori Majewski and Jonathan Bernstein 31/50 Soul Circus by George P. Pelecanos 32/50 Hell to Pay by George P. Pelecanos 33/50 Love on the Supertax by Marghanita Laski 34/50 The Leader by Gillian Freeman * 35/50 Cassidy's Girl by David Goodis*



36/50 Tramps, Workmates and Revolutionaries edited by H. Gustav Klaus


----------



## yield (Aug 1, 2014)

yield said:


> 1/10 - Wool by Hugh Howey.
> 2/10 - Cosmonaut Keep: Engines of Light: Book One. by Ken MacLeod


3/10 - Fall of Hyperion by Dan Simmons
4/10 - The Verso Book of Dissent
5/10 - Blindsight by Peter Watts


----------



## Me76 (Aug 2, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice
16/45 Silence, Natasha Preston 
17/45 48 Hours, J Jackson Bentley
18/45 Charlotte Street, Danny Wallace
19/45 Mr Mercedes, Stephen King 
20/45 Chameleon, J Jackson Bentley
21/45 Asylum, Amy Cross
22/45 Twenty Eight and a Half Wishes, Denise Grover Swank
23/45 A Grain of Truth, Zygmunt Miliszewski
24/45 The Dice Man, Luke Rhinehart
25/45 Death Whispers, Tamara Rose Blodgett


----------



## iona (Aug 3, 2014)

1/40 Eon - Greg Bear
2/40 The Death of Ivan Ilyich and Other Stories - Leo Tolstoy
3/40 Mona Lisa Overdrive - William Gibson
4/40 NVQs for Dental Nurses - Carole Hollins
5/40 The State of the Art- Iain M. Banks
6/40 The Highway Men - Ken MacLeod
7/40 Wrong Place, Wrong Time - Simon Kernick
8/40 The Bat - Jo Nesbo
9/40 Close to the Bone - Stuart MacBride
10/40 Mirrorshades: The Cyberpunk Anthology - Bruce Sterling (ed.) & others
11/40 We Have always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
12/40 Black Glass - John Shirley
13/40 Hunger - Knut Hamsun
14/40 Random Acts of Senseless Violence - Jack Womack
15/40 Implant Dental Nursing - Suzanne Morkus & Ulpee R Darbar
16/40 Poppet - Mo Hayder
17/40 Hull Zero Three - Greg Bear


----------



## Me76 (Aug 3, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice
16/45 Silence, Natasha Preston 
17/45 48 Hours, J Jackson Bentley
18/45 Charlotte Street, Danny Wallace
19/45 Mr Mercedes, Stephen King 
20/45 Chameleon, J Jackson Bentley
21/45 Asylum, Amy Cross
22/45 Twenty Eight and a Half Wishes, Denise Grover Swank
23/45 A Grain of Truth, Zygmunt Miliszewski
24/45 The Dice Man, Luke Rhinehart
25/45 Death Whispers, Tamara Rose Blodgett

26/45 Keeping Mum, The Dark Angels Collective
This book has my name in the back as I helped crowd fund it through Unbound. I'm glad it wasn't shit


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 4, 2014)

*


imposs1904 said:



			36/50 Tramps, Workmates and Revolutionaries edited by H. Gustav Klaus
		
Click to expand...


37/50 Kiss Her Goodbye by Allan Guthrie*


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 4, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*
38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston
39/60 - Stephen King - Mr Mercedes
40/60 - Ruth Rendell - Talking to Strange Men
41/60 - Hilary Mantel - Fludd
42/60 - Beverley Naidoo - The Other Side of Truth*
 43/60 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes

*44/60 - Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2014)

1 - 24/50. Sharpe series

24 1/2/50. Spanish For Dummies


----------



## MrSki (Aug 4, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> 1 - 24/50. Sharpe series
> 
> 24 1/2/50. Spanish For Dummies


Did you read the Sharpe series in chronological order or in the order they were written?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Did you read the Sharpe series in chronological order or in the order they were written?



Chronological. I started with India.

The later chronological ones, written first, are better.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2014)

I think Cornwell must have needed money or something when he returned to the series.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 4, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Chronological. I started with India.
> 
> The later chronological ones, written first, are better.


If you are feeling a bit lost with what to read next then I suggest the Saxon Stories starting with"The Last Kingdom"


----------



## MrSki (Aug 4, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I think Cornwell must have needed money or something when he returned to the series.


I think it was for the TV series.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2014)

MrSki said:


> If you are feeling a bit lost with what to read next then I suggest the Saxon Stories starting with"The Last Kingdom"



I'm reading one now. I can't remember the name [the book is upstairs and I'm too lazy to go get it]. It's got Uhtred, Ragnar, Ivvar, Guthred, fighting it out over Northumbria.

It's getting interesting now - halfway through - but it took its time getting going.

Is it part of the series you're talking about, and have I jumped in in the middle?


----------



## MrSki (Aug 4, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I'm reading one now. I can't remember the name [the book is upstairs and I'm too lazy to go get it]. It's got Uhtred, Ragnar, Ivvar, Guthred, fighting it out over Northumbria.
> 
> It's getting interesting now - halfway through - but it took its time getting going.
> 
> Is it part of the series you're talking about, and have I jumped in in the middle?


Yes. It sounds like you started in the middle. If I remember correctly, It starts when Uhtred is a boy & is called something else till his brother gets killed & his Dad then changes his name. He is also Untred Ragnarson when he is adopted by the Danes. Might be worth starting again at the beginning. Enjoyable series though.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Yes. It sounds like you started in the middle. If I remember correctly, It starts when Uhtred is a boy & is called something else till his brother gets killed & his Dad then changes his name. He is also Untred Ragnarson when he is adopted by the Danes. Might be worth starting again at the beginning. Enjoyable series though.



It's nice easy train reading.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 4, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> It's nice easy train reading.


You can't go wrong with a bit of Viking rape & Pillage.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2014)

MrSki said:


> You can't go wrong with a bit of Viking rape & Pillage.



I just regard it as a bit of English history.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 4, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I just regard it as a bit of English history.


I never did history at school after about 13 so use historical fiction to fill in the gaps. Much more interesting way to learn. As long as you know which bits are history and the fictional parts.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 6, 2014)

1. Wu-Ming - Altai
2. Gerald Durrell - My Family and other Animals*
3. Tim Wells - Keep The Faith
4. Mark Haddon - The Curious Incident of the Dog In The Night-Time*
5. David Goodhart - The British Dream: Successes and Failures of Post-War Immigration
6. Martin Walker - With Extreme Prejudice: An Investigation Into Police Vigilantism in Manchester
7. Michael Morpurgo - Born To Run: The Many Lives of One Incredible Dog*
8. Paul Sullivan - Remixology: Tracing The Dub Diaspora
9. Lemony Snicket - Who Could That Be At This Hour?*
10. Rob Dellar - Splitting In Two: Mad Pride and Punk Rock Oblivion
11. Lemony Snicket - When Did You See Her Last?*
12. Siobhan Dowd - The London Eye Mystery*
13. Karl Marx - Capital, Volume 1
14. John Barker - Futures
15. Tony Gilbert - Only One Died: An account of the Scarman Inquiry into the events of 15th June 1974, in Red Lion Square, when Kevin Gately died opposing racism and fascism
16. Steve Ignorant - The Rest Is Propaganda
17. Michael Morpurgo - Mr Nobody's Eyes*
*18. Niccolò Machiavelli - The Prince*


----------



## ringo (Aug 6, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese
13/35 The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje
14/35 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
15/35 The Tempest - William Shakespeare
16/35 Invisible Monsters - Chuck Palahniuk
17/35 Postcards - Annie Proulx
18/35 Broken Angels - Richard K Morgan
19/35 A Gun For Sale - Graham Greene
20/35 The Giant, O'Brien - Hilary Mantel
21/35 Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
22/35 Independence Day - Richard Ford
23/35 Beloved - Toni Morrison
24/35 Flatland: A Romance of Many Dimensions - Edwin A Abbot
25/35 A Walk In The Woods - Rediscovering America On The Appalachian Trail - Bill Bryson
26/35 131: A Time-Shifting Gnostic Hooligan Road Novel - Julian Cope


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 7, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*
38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston
39/60 - Stephen King - Mr Mercedes
40/60 - Ruth Rendell - Talking to Strange Men
41/60 - Hilary Mantel - Fludd
42/60 - Beverley Naidoo - The Other Side of Truth*
43/60 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes
44/60 - Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm

*45/60 - Stephen King & Joe Hill - In the Long Grass + Justin David - The Pharmacist
*
A couple of novellas that I'm going to count as 1 book.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 7, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 42. Jim Hindle - Nine Miles



43. Aaron DembskiBowden - Blood Reaver


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 7, 2014)

1. "Laidlaw" -  William McIlvanney
2. "The Republic of Theives" - Scott Lynch
3. "Hell Train" - Christopher Fowler
4. "The Abomination" Dan Simmons
5. "The Hangman's Song" - James Oswald
6. "The Bloodless Boy" - Robert J. Lloyd
7. "A Delicate Truth*"* -  John Le Carre
8. " The Wolf In Winter" - John Connolly
9. "I Am Pilgrim" - Terry Hayes
10. "Police" - Jo Nesbo
11. Oxcrime - anthology of crimes novelists in aid of Oxfam edited by Ian Rankin
12: "Juggernaut" - Adam Baker
13. "Gone Girl" - Gillian Flynn
*14. "The Ghost Riders Of Ordbec" - Fred Vargas. Funny, quirky, enjoyable French thriller*


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 8, 2014)

*


imposs1904 said:



			37/50 Kiss Her Goodbye by Allan Guthrie
		
Click to expand...


38/50 God Save The Kinks by Rob Jovanovic*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read


----------



## Belushi (Aug 9, 2014)

Jim Higgins 'More Years for the Locust' (1/20)
Caspar Addyman 'Help Yourself' (2/20)
Orhan Pamuk 'The White Castle' (3/20)
Jeet Thayil 'Narcopolis' (4/20)
Graham Greene 'The End of the Affair' (5/20)
Isabel Allende 'The House of the Spirits' (6/20)
John Steinbeck 'The Moon is Down' (7/20)
Hong Ying 'Daughter of the River' (8/20)
Anna Funder 'Stasiland' (9/20)
Walter Tevis 'The Man who fell to Earth' (10/20)
Vahram Murtayan 'Paris vs New York' (11/20)
John Lewis Gaddis 'The Cold War' (12/20)
Gunter Grass 'Cat and Mouse' (13/20)
David Mitchell 'Cloud Atlas' (14/20)
JM Ledgard 'Giraffe' (15/20)
*Milan Kundera 'The Unbearable Lightness of Being' (16/20)*


----------



## iona (Aug 9, 2014)

1/40 Eon - Greg Bear
2/40 The Death of Ivan Ilyich and Other Stories - Leo Tolstoy
3/40 Mona Lisa Overdrive - William Gibson
4/40 NVQs for Dental Nurses - Carole Hollins
5/40 The State of the Art- Iain M. Banks
6/40 The Highway Men - Ken MacLeod
7/40 Wrong Place, Wrong Time - Simon Kernick
8/40 The Bat - Jo Nesbo
9/40 Close to the Bone - Stuart MacBride
10/40 Mirrorshades: The Cyberpunk Anthology - Bruce Sterling (ed.) & others
11/40 We Have always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
12/40 Black Glass - John Shirley
13/40 Hunger - Knut Hamsun
14/40 Random Acts of Senseless Violence - Jack Womack
15/40 Implant Dental Nursing - Suzanne Morkus & Ulpee R Darbar
16/40 Poppet - Mo Hayder
17/40 Hull Zero Three - Greg Bear
18/40 A Song For The Dying - Stuart MacBride


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 10, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*
38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston
39/60 - Stephen King - Mr Mercedes
40/60 - Ruth Rendell - Talking to Strange Men
41/60 - Hilary Mantel - Fludd
42/60 - Beverley Naidoo - The Other Side of Truth*
43/60 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes
44/60 - Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
45/60 - Stephen King & Joe Hill - In the Long Grass + Justin David - The Pharmacist

*46/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Motel Life*


----------



## Greebo (Aug 10, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi
26/60 Jojo poluje na Pisankę - Sujatha Lalgudi
27/60 Knüppelharter Valentin - Ludmilla Vaginowa
28/60 The Shockwave Rider - John Brunner
29/60 Männer sind Helden - Jo Berlin
30/60 Co Wiesz, Co Wiedzę? (Do You Know What I Can See?) - Richárde
31/60 Isla Boi Się Wody (Isla the Rat Terrier is Afraid of Water) - Richárde
32/60 Insufficiently Welsh - Griff Rhy Jones
33/60 And Life Was Good and Happy: Memory, Identity and Nostalgia in Eastern Germany - Liam Hoare
34/60 Chef ade - So kann ich nicht arbeiten! - Kirsten Wendt
35/60 Drinking With Dead Women Writers - Elaine Ambrose
36/60 Susie Orbach On Eating - Susie Orbach
37/60 My Wife Has Alzheimer's - J Wesley Sullivan
38/60 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
39/60 The Soul of Man Under Socialism - Oscar Wilde
40/60 Froschkuss - Jo Berlin
41/60 True Confessions of Margaret Hilda Roberts Aged 14 1/4 - Sue Townsend
42/60 The Bicycle Teacher - Campbell Jefferys
43/60 You Had Me At Hello - Mhairi McFarlane
44/60 Dzień wesołej zabawy Jojo (Jojo the naughty elephant) - Sujatha Lalgudi
45/60 Contes du jour et de la nuit - Guy de Maupassant
46/60 The Library of Unrequited Love - Sophie Divry
47/60 Alexanderplatz - Georg Diez
48/60 Workaholic (French edition) - Morgan Magnin & Rosalys
49/60 Jasper The Not a Witch - Andrew James Walker
50/60 American Interior: The Quixotic Journey of John Evans - Gruff Rhys
51/60 The Circular Staircase - Mary Roberts Rinehart
52/60 Learn Polish  parallel text - bilingual easy stories English-Polish  - Polyglot Planet Publishing


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> 18/75 the mauritius command
> 19/75 desolation island
> 20/75 the fortune of war


21/75 surgeon's mate
22/75 ionian mission
23/75 strangled queen
24/75 poisoned crown
25/75 royal succession
26/75 half a king


----------



## Me76 (Aug 10, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice
16/45 Silence, Natasha Preston 
17/45 48 Hours, J Jackson Bentley
18/45 Charlotte Street, Danny Wallace
19/45 Mr Mercedes, Stephen King 
20/45 Chameleon, J Jackson Bentley
21/45 Asylum, Amy Cross
22/45 Twenty Eight and a Half Wishes, Denise Grover Swank
23/45 A Grain of Truth, Zygmunt Miliszewski
24/45 The Dice Man, Luke Rhinehart
25/45 Death Whispers, Tamara Rose Blodgett
26/45 Keeping Mum, The Dark Angels Collective
27/45 Death Speaks, Tamara Rose Blodgett


----------



## xenon (Aug 13, 2014)

01/35 The Hell of it All - Charlie Brooker
02/35 Get Shorty - Elmore Leonard
03/35 Freaky Deaky - Elmore Leonard
04/35 Equoid - Charles Stross
05/35 Blindsight - Peter Watts
06/35 Debian 7 System Administration Best Practices - Packt Publishing
07/35 On Basilisk Station - David Webber
08/35 CentOS 6 Linux Server Cookbook - Packt Publishing
09/35 The 2 Faces of Tomorrow - James P Hogan
10/35 Spin Robert Anton Wilson
11/35 The Quarry - Ian Banks
12/35 Incandescence - Greg Egan
13/35 The Resus Chart - Charles Stross
14/35 Salt - Adam Roberts
15/35 Stone - Adam Roberts
16/35 The Martian - Andy Weir


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 14, 2014)

*


imposs1904 said:



			38/50 God Save The Kinks by Rob Jovanovic
		
Click to expand...


39/50 Repetitive Beat Generation edited by Steve Redhead*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 14, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 43. Aaron DembskiBowden - Blood Reaver


 
44. Aaron Dembshi Bowden - Void Hunter
45. Marc Gascoigne - Blacksand!


----------



## ringo (Aug 15, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese
13/35 The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje
14/35 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
15/35 The Tempest - William Shakespeare
16/35 Invisible Monsters - Chuck Palahniuk
17/35 Postcards - Annie Proulx
18/35 Broken Angels - Richard K Morgan
19/35 A Gun For Sale - Graham Greene
20/35 The Giant, O'Brien - Hilary Mantel
21/35 Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
22/35 Independence Day - Richard Ford
23/35 Beloved - Toni Morrison
24/35 Flatland: A Romance of Many Dimensions - Edwin A Abbot
25/35 A Walk In The Woods - Rediscovering America On The Appalachian Trail - Bill Bryson
26/35 131: A Time-Shifting Gnostic Hooligan Road Novel - Julian Cope

27/35 Survivor - Chuck Palahniuk
28/35 Selected Stories - Anton Chekhov


----------



## Greebo (Aug 15, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi
26/60 Jojo poluje na Pisankę - Sujatha Lalgudi
27/60 Knüppelharter Valentin - Ludmilla Vaginowa
28/60 The Shockwave Rider - John Brunner
29/60 Männer sind Helden - Jo Berlin
30/60 Co Wiesz, Co Wiedzę? (Do You Know What I Can See?) - Richárde
31/60 Isla Boi Się Wody (Isla the Rat Terrier is Afraid of Water) - Richárde
32/60 Insufficiently Welsh - Griff Rhy Jones
33/60 And Life Was Good and Happy: Memory, Identity and Nostalgia in Eastern Germany - Liam Hoare
34/60 Chef ade - So kann ich nicht arbeiten! - Kirsten Wendt
35/60 Drinking With Dead Women Writers - Elaine Ambrose
36/60 Susie Orbach On Eating - Susie Orbach
37/60 My Wife Has Alzheimer's - J Wesley Sullivan
38/60 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
39/60 The Soul of Man Under Socialism - Oscar Wilde
40/60 Froschkuss - Jo Berlin
41/60 True Confessions of Margaret Hilda Roberts Aged 14 1/4 - Sue Townsend
42/60 The Bicycle Teacher - Campbell Jefferys
43/60 You Had Me At Hello - Mhairi McFarlane
44/60 Dzień wesołej zabawy Jojo (Jojo the naughty elephant) - Sujatha Lalgudi
45/60 Contes du jour et de la nuit - Guy de Maupassant
46/60 The Library of Unrequited Love - Sophie Divry
47/60 Alexanderplatz - Georg Diez
48/60 Workaholic (French edition) - Morgan Magnin & Rosalys
49/60 Jasper The Not a Witch - Andrew James Walker
50/60 American Interior: The Quixotic Journey of John Evans - Gruff Rhys
51/60 The Circular Staircase - Mary Roberts Rinehart
52/60 Learn Polish parallel text - bilingual easy stories English-Polish - Polyglot Planet Publishing
53/60 The Pseudonomicon - Phil Hine


----------



## colbhoy (Aug 15, 2014)

1/20 - Laidlaw by William McIlvanney
2/20 - Heretic by Bernard Cornwell
3/20 - The Associate by John Grisham
4/20 - Glitz by Elmore Leonard
5/20 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
6/20 - The Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared by Jonas Jonasson
7/20 - The Bricklayer by Noah Boyd
8/20 - Child 44 by Tom Rob Smith
9/20 - Voodoo River by Robert Crais
10/20 - The Papers of Tony Veitch by William McIlvanney
*11/20 - The Last Juror by John Grisham*


----------



## districtline (Aug 15, 2014)

Thant Myint-U - Where China Meets India: Burma and the New Crossroads of Asia (1/50)
Roberto Bolaño - Amulet (2/50)
Bobo Karlsson - Urban Safari.2 (3/50)
George Orwell - Burmese Days (4/50)
Joseph Roth - Der Vorzugsschüler (5/50)
Emma Larkin - Finding George Orwell in Burma (6/50)
Jeffrey Eugenides - The Marriage Plot (7/50)
Joel Brinkley - Cambodia's Curse (8/50)
Kingsley Amis - Lucky Jim (9/50)
Arthur Schnitzler - Dream Story (10/50)
Emma Larkin - No Bad News for the King: The True Story of Cyclone Nargis and Its Aftermath in Burma (11/50)
Hanif Kureishi - The Buddha of Suburbia (12/50)
*Joseph Conrad - The Heart of Darkness (13/50)
Joseph Roth - The Spider's Web (14/50)
Joseph Roth - The Flight without End (15/50)
Charles Dickens - A Tale of Two Cities (16/50)
Paul Auster - The Red Notebook (17/50)
Paul Auster - Travels in the Scriptorium (18/50)
Martin Jacques - When China Rules the World (19/50)
Bohumil Hrabal - I Served the King of England (20/50)*


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 16, 2014)

*


imposs1904 said:



			39/50 Repetitive Beat Generation edited by Steve Redhead
		
Click to expand...


40/50 Toasted English by Marghanita Laski*


----------



## braindancer (Aug 18, 2014)

1/35 - Life - Keith Richards
2/35 - The Forever War - Joe Haldeman
3/35 - Stoner - John Williams
4/35 - The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
5/35 - The Bottoms - Joe R Lansdale
6/35 - The War of the Worlds - H.G. Wells
7/35 - The Disposessed - Ursula K. Le Guin
8/35 - So long, see you tomorrow - William Maxwell
9/35 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/35 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/35 - Marshland - Gareth E Rees
12/35 - Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
13/35 - Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
14/35 - True Grit - Charles Portis
15/35 - Warlock - Oakley Hall
16/35 - The Wild Places - Robert McFarlane
17/35 - Even the dogs - Jon McGregor


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
*29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett*

written by an old friend of mine, haven't seen him for years but have been in contact since the book came out. A detective-type novel in the midst of a socialist revolution! Too much internal dialogue and I kept thinking of Phil when reading about the lead character - because he is a lot like Phil but a great story, could be part of a series.


----------



## belboid (Aug 19, 2014)

1/30 - Dan Hancox - The Village Against the World
2/30 - Mark Kermode - Hatchet Job. Love Movies, Hate Critics
3/30 - S Alexander Reed - Assimilate: a Critical History of Industrial Music
4/30 - Robin Cooper - The Timewasters Letters
5/30 - McKenzie Wark - The Beach Beneath The Street
6/30 - Carla Norton - The Edge of Normal
7/30 - Ismail Kadare - The Accident
8/30 - Robert W Chanbers - The King In Yellow
9/30 - Andrea Pirlo - I Think Therefore I Play
10/30 - Steve Peters - The Chimp Paradox
11/30 - Susan Hill - Black Sheep
12/30 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
13/30 - Iain Banks - Raw Spirit
14/40 - Donald Fagen - Eminent Hipsters
15/30 - Julian Cope - One Three One - A Time-Shifting Gnostic Hooligan Road Novel
*16/30 - Ismail Kadare - Chronicle In Stone
17/30 - Viv Albertine - Clothes, Clothes, Clothes, Music, Music, Music, Boys, Boys, Boys
18/30 - Peter May - Entry Island
19/30 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep*


----------



## belboid (Aug 19, 2014)

marty21 said:


> I kept thinking of Phil when reading about the lead character - because he is a lot like Phil


I've only read the first few sample chapters so far, but can already agree whole heartedly with that!


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 19, 2014)

marty21 said:


> 1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
> 2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
> 3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
> 4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
> ...




If he wasn't a mate, would you still recommend it? I'm tempted to buy this, so I need your honest answer.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 19, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice
16/45 Silence, Natasha Preston 
17/45 48 Hours, J Jackson Bentley
18/45 Charlotte Street, Danny Wallace
19/45 Mr Mercedes, Stephen King 
20/45 Chameleon, J Jackson Bentley
21/45 Asylum, Amy Cross
22/45 Twenty Eight and a Half Wishes, Denise Grover Swank
23/45 A Grain of Truth, Zygmunt Miliszewski
24/45 The Dice Man, Luke Rhinehart
25/45 Death Whispers, Tamara Rose Blodgett
26/45 Keeping Mum, The Dark Angels Collective
27/45 Death Speaks, Tamara Rose Blodgett

28/45 Are You There God, It's Me, Margaret, Judy Blume
29/45 The Dominoe Boys, DM Mitchell


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2014)

imposs1904 said:


> If he wasn't a mate, would you still recommend it? I'm tempted to buy this, so I need your honest answer.


he  could  have  shortened  it a bit, a lot of internal dialogue - but it is a great story, I enjoyed it.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 20, 2014)

1/26 A Biography of Led Zeppelin: When Giants Walked the Earth by Mick Wall
2/26 Pacific Vortex by Clive Cussler
3/26 Tarzan of the Apes by Edgar Rice Burroughs
4/26 The Wolf of Wall Street by Jordan Belfort
5/26 An Uncommon Reader by Alan Bennett
6/26 Naked Pueblo by Mark Poirier
7/26 Salem's Lot by Stephen King
8/26 Autobiography by Morrissey
9/26 Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card
10/26 An Idiot Abroad: The Travel Diaries of Karl Pilkington by Karl Pilkington, Ricky Gervais and Stephen Merchant
11/26 Flowers for Algernon by Daniel Keyes
12/26 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins by Irvine Welsh
13/26 Under the Skin by Michael Faber
14/26 The Strain by Guillermo del Toro and Chuck Hogan


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 20, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 44. Aaron Dembshi Bowden - Void Hunter
> 45. Marc Gascoigne - Blacksand!



46.  Iain M Banks - Consider Phlebas


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 22, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 46.  Iain M Banks - Consider Phlebas



47. Angela Carter - Wise Children


----------



## Me76 (Aug 22, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice
16/45 Silence, Natasha Preston 
17/45 48 Hours, J Jackson Bentley
18/45 Charlotte Street, Danny Wallace
19/45 Mr Mercedes, Stephen King 
20/45 Chameleon, J Jackson Bentley
21/45 Asylum, Amy Cross
22/45 Twenty Eight and a Half Wishes, Denise Grover Swank
23/45 A Grain of Truth, Zygmunt Miliszewski
24/45 The Dice Man, Luke Rhinehart
25/45 Death Whispers, Tamara Rose Blodgett
26/45 Keeping Mum, The Dark Angels Collective
27/45 Death Speaks, Tamara Rose Blodgett
28/45 Are You There God, It's Me, Margaret, Judy Blume
29/45 The Dominoe Boys, DM Mitchell
30/45 Infrared, Nancy Huston


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 23, 2014)

*


imposs1904 said:



			40/50 Toasted English by Marghanita Laski
		
Click to expand...


41/50 On Leave by Daniel Anselme*


----------



## Belushi (Aug 24, 2014)

Jim Higgins 'More Years for the Locust' (1/20)
Caspar Addyman 'Help Yourself' (2/20)
Orhan Pamuk 'The White Castle' (3/20)
Jeet Thayil 'Narcopolis' (4/20)
Graham Greene 'The End of the Affair' (5/20)
Isabel Allende 'The House of the Spirits' (6/20)
John Steinbeck 'The Moon is Down' (7/20)
Hong Ying 'Daughter of the River' (8/20)
Anna Funder 'Stasiland' (9/20)
Walter Tevis 'The Man who fell to Earth' (10/20)
Vahram Murtayan 'Paris vs New York' (11/20)
John Lewis Gaddis 'The Cold War' (12/20)
Gunter Grass 'Cat and Mouse' (13/20)
David Mitchell 'Cloud Atlas' (14/20)
JM Ledgard 'Giraffe' (15/20)
Milan Kundera 'The Unbearable Lightness of Being' (16/20)
*Freya Stark 'The Valleys of the Assassins & Other Persian Travels' (17/20)*


----------



## Greebo (Aug 24, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi
26/60 Jojo poluje na Pisankę - Sujatha Lalgudi
27/60 Knüppelharter Valentin - Ludmilla Vaginowa
28/60 The Shockwave Rider - John Brunner
29/60 Männer sind Helden - Jo Berlin
30/60 Co Wiesz, Co Wiedzę? (Do You Know What I Can See?) - Richárde
31/60 Isla Boi Się Wody (Isla the Rat Terrier is Afraid of Water) - Richárde
32/60 Insufficiently Welsh - Griff Rhy Jones
33/60 And Life Was Good and Happy: Memory, Identity and Nostalgia in Eastern Germany - Liam Hoare
34/60 Chef ade - So kann ich nicht arbeiten! - Kirsten Wendt
35/60 Drinking With Dead Women Writers - Elaine Ambrose
36/60 Susie Orbach On Eating - Susie Orbach
37/60 My Wife Has Alzheimer's - J Wesley Sullivan
38/60 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
39/60 The Soul of Man Under Socialism - Oscar Wilde
40/60 Froschkuss - Jo Berlin
41/60 True Confessions of Margaret Hilda Roberts Aged 14 1/4 - Sue Townsend
42/60 The Bicycle Teacher - Campbell Jefferys
43/60 You Had Me At Hello - Mhairi McFarlane
44/60 Dzień wesołej zabawy Jojo (Jojo the naughty elephant) - Sujatha Lalgudi
45/60 Contes du jour et de la nuit - Guy de Maupassant
46/60 The Library of Unrequited Love - Sophie Divry
47/60 Alexanderplatz - Georg Diez
48/60 Workaholic (French edition) - Morgan Magnin & Rosalys
49/60 Jasper The Not a Witch - Andrew James Walker
50/60 American Interior: The Quixotic Journey of John Evans - Gruff Rhys
51/60 The Circular Staircase - Mary Roberts Rinehart
52/60 Learn Polish parallel text - bilingual easy stories English-Polish - Polyglot Planet Publishing
53/60 The Pseudonomicon - Phil Hine
54/60 When a Man Marries - Mary Roberts Rinehart


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 25, 2014)

1. Wu-Ming - Altai
2. Gerald Durrell - My Family and other Animals*
3. Tim Wells - Keep The Faith
4. Mark Haddon - The Curious Incident of the Dog In The Night-Time*
5. David Goodhart - The British Dream: Successes and Failures of Post-War Immigration
6. Martin Walker - With Extreme Prejudice: An Investigation Into Police Vigilantism in Manchester
7. Michael Morpurgo - Born To Run: The Many Lives of One Incredible Dog*
8. Paul Sullivan - Remixology: Tracing The Dub Diaspora
9. Lemony Snicket - Who Could That Be At This Hour?*
10. Rob Dellar - Splitting In Two: Mad Pride and Punk Rock Oblivion
11. Lemony Snicket - When Did You See Her Last?*
12. Siobhan Dowd - The London Eye Mystery*
13. Karl Marx - Capital, Volume 1
14. John Barker - Futures
15. Tony Gilbert - Only One Died: An account of the Scarman Inquiry into the events of 15th June 1974, in Red Lion Square, when Kevin Gately died opposing racism and fascism
16. Steve Ignorant - The Rest Is Propaganda
17. Michael Morpurgo - Mr Nobody's Eyes*
18. Niccolò Machiavelli - The Prince
*19. Eveline Lubbers - Secret Manoeuvres In The Dark: Corporate and Police Spying on Activists*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2014)

1. "Laidlaw" -  William McIlvanney
2. "The Republic of Theives" - Scott Lynch
3. "Hell Train" - Christopher Fowler
4. "The Abomination" Dan Simmons
5. "The Hangman's Song" - James Oswald
6. "The Bloodless Boy" - Robert J. Lloyd
7. "A Delicate Truth*"* -  John Le Carre
8. " The Wolf In Winter" - John Connolly
9. "I Am Pilgrim" - Terry Hayes
10. "Police" - Jo Nesbo
11. Oxcrime - anthology of crimes novelists in aid of Oxfam edited by Ian Rankin
12: "Juggernaut" - Adam Baker
13. "Gone Girl" - Gillian Flynn
14. "The Ghost Riders Of Ordbec" 
*15. "The Night of the Generals" -  Hans Helmut Kirst. Excellent classic thriller and window onto morality in WW2*


----------



## D'wards (Aug 25, 2014)

1/26 A Biography of Led Zeppelin: When Giants Walked the Earth by Mick Wall
2/26 Pacific Vortex by Clive Cussler
3/26 Tarzan of the Apes by Edgar Rice Burroughs
4/26 The Wolf of Wall Street by Jordan Belfort
5/26 An Uncommon Reader by Alan Bennett
6/26 Naked Pueblo by Mark Poirier
7/26 Salem's Lot by Stephen King
8/26 Autobiography by Morrissey
9/26 Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card
10/26 An Idiot Abroad: The Travel Diaries of Karl Pilkington by Karl Pilkington, Ricky Gervais and Stephen Merchant
11/26 Flowers for Algernon by Daniel Keyes
12/26 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins by Irvine Welsh
13/26 Under the Skin by Michael Faber
14/26 The Strain by Guillermo del Toro and Chuck Hogan
15/26 The Carpet People by Terry Pratchett


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 26, 2014)

*


imposs1904 said:



			41/50 On Leave by Daniel Anselme
		
Click to expand...


42/50 Mr Love and Justice by Colin MacInnes*


----------



## braindancer (Aug 26, 2014)

1/35 - Life - Keith Richards
2/35 - The Forever War - Joe Haldeman
3/35 - Stoner - John Williams
4/35 - The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
5/35 - The Bottoms - Joe R Lansdale
6/35 - The War of the Worlds - H.G. Wells
7/35 - The Disposessed - Ursula K. Le Guin
8/35 - So long, see you tomorrow - William Maxwell
9/35 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/35 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/35 - Marshland - Gareth E Rees
12/35 - Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
13/35 - Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
14/35 - True Grit - Charles Portis
15/35 - Warlock - Oakley Hall
16/35 - The Wild Places - Robert McFarlane
17/35 - Even the dogs - Jon McGregor
18//35 - Apaches - Oakley Hall


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 26, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 47. Angela Carter - Wise Children


 
48. Graham McNeill - Lords Of Mars


----------



## andysays (Aug 26, 2014)

1/26 Haruki Murakami _1Q84 Book One and Book Two_
2/26 Haruki Murakami_ 1Q84 Book Three_
3/26 Nikolai Gogol _Diary of a Madman, Government Inspector & Selected Stories_
4/26 HP Lovecraft _The Call of Cthulhu and Other Weird Stories_
5/26 Philip K Dick _A Scanner Darkly_
6/26 Philip K Dick_ VALIS_
7/26 Philip K Dick _The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch_
8/26 Erskine Childers _The Riddle of the Sands_
9/26 Honore de Balzac _Eugenie Grandet_
10/26 Fyodor Dostoyevsky _Crime and Punishment_
11/26 HP Lovecraft _The Thing on the Doorstep and Other Weird Stories_

12/26 Monty Don _The Complete Gardener_
13/26 Wilkie Collins _No Name_
14/26 Simon Ford _The Situationist International - A User's Guide_
15/26 Joy Larkcom _The Vegetable Garden Displayed_
16/26 GK Chesterton _The Man Who Was Thursday_


----------



## ringo (Aug 26, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese
13/35 The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje
14/35 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
15/35 The Tempest - William Shakespeare
16/35 Invisible Monsters - Chuck Palahniuk
17/35 Postcards - Annie Proulx
18/35 Broken Angels - Richard K Morgan
19/35 A Gun For Sale - Graham Greene
20/35 The Giant, O'Brien - Hilary Mantel
21/35 Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
22/35 Independence Day - Richard Ford
23/35 Beloved - Toni Morrison
24/35 Flatland: A Romance of Many Dimensions - Edwin A Abbot
25/35 A Walk In The Woods - Rediscovering America On The Appalachian Trail - Bill Bryson
26/35 131: A Time-Shifting Gnostic Hooligan Road Novel - Julian Cope
27/35 Survivor - Chuck Palahniuk
28/35 Selected Stories - Anton Chekhov

Really spoiled myself with some incredible holiday reading:

29/35 The News Where You Are - Catherine O'Flynn........Thanks BoatieBird , perfect holiday material. Funny, bitter sweet and just an all round lovely book.
30/35 Wide Sargasso Sea - Jean Rhys...brilliantly dark and evocative, looking forward to rereading it already, this may become my favourite book.
31/35 To Kill A Mocking Bird - Harper Lee.....Did it at school but was too lazy to read it all, too immature to fully comprehend it and too arrogant to learn from it. Probably the most important book anyone can ever read, can't believe it was taken off the school curriculum. Had quite a lot of sand in my eye on the beach for those two days.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 27, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*
38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston
39/60 - Stephen King - Mr Mercedes
40/60 - Ruth Rendell - Talking to Strange Men
41/60 - Hilary Mantel - Fludd
42/60 - Beverley Naidoo - The Other Side of Truth*
43/60 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes
44/60 - Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
45/60 - Stephen King & Joe Hill - In the Long Grass + Justin David - The Pharmacist
46/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Motel Life
*
47/60 - Peter James - Want you Dead
48/60 - Peter Silverton - Filthy English: The how, why, when & what of everyday swearing
49/60 - Robert Galbraith - The Silkworm*


----------



## MrSki (Aug 27, 2014)

BoatieBird said:


> 1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
> 2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
> 3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
> 4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
> ...


So what are you reading for your half century?


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 27, 2014)

MrSki said:


> So what are you reading for your half century?



Barbara Vine's The Blood Doctor, not enjoying it much so far 

I'd been saving the Robert Galbraith book for my holiday and it didn't disappoint, really loved it so it's a difficult act to follow.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 27, 2014)

BoatieBird said:


> Barbara Vine's The Blood Doctor, not enjoying it much so far
> 
> I'd been saving the Robert Galbraith book for my holiday and it didn't disappoint, really loved it so it's a difficult act to follow.


I know what you mean. When you read a real goodun it is hard to follow.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie
31/50- Flashman - George MacDonald Fraser


----------



## marty21 (Aug 28, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie
31/50- Flashman - George MacDonald Fraser
32/50 - The Hobbit - J R R Tolkien


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> 21/75 surgeon's mate
> 22/75 ionian mission
> 23/75 strangled queen
> 24/75 poisoned crown
> ...


27/75 the she-wolf


----------



## marty21 (Aug 29, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie
31/50- Flashman - George MacDonald Fraser
32/50 - The Hobbit - J R R Tolkien
33/50 - The Son -  Jo Nesbo


----------



## D'wards (Aug 30, 2014)

1/26 A Biography of Led Zeppelin: When Giants Walked the Earth by Mick Wall
2/26 Pacific Vortex by Clive Cussler
3/26 Tarzan of the Apes by Edgar Rice Burroughs
4/26 The Wolf of Wall Street by Jordan Belfort
5/26 An Uncommon Reader by Alan Bennett
6/26 Naked Pueblo by Mark Poirier
7/26 Salem's Lot by Stephen King
8/26 Autobiography by Morrissey
9/26 Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card
10/26 An Idiot Abroad: The Travel Diaries of Karl Pilkington by Karl Pilkington, Ricky Gervais and Stephen Merchant
11/26 Flowers for Algernon by Daniel Keyes
12/26 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins by Irvine Welsh
13/26 Under the Skin by Michael Faber
14/26 The Strain by Guillermo del Toro and Chuck Hogan
15/26 The Carpet People by Terry Pratchett
16/26 Touched by the Rainbow by Natasha Edinboro


----------



## D'wards (Aug 30, 2014)

Did we establish whether audiobooks count?


----------



## Me76 (Aug 31, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice
16/45 Silence, Natasha Preston 
17/45 48 Hours, J Jackson Bentley
18/45 Charlotte Street, Danny Wallace
19/45 Mr Mercedes, Stephen King 
20/45 Chameleon, J Jackson Bentley
21/45 Asylum, Amy Cross
22/45 Twenty Eight and a Half Wishes, Denise Grover Swank
23/45 A Grain of Truth, Zygmunt Miliszewski
24/45 The Dice Man, Luke Rhinehart
25/45 Death Whispers, Tamara Rose Blodgett
26/45 Keeping Mum, The Dark Angels Collective
27/45 Death Speaks, Tamara Rose Blodgett
28/45 Are You There God, It's Me, Margaret, Judy Blume
29/45 The Dominoe Boys, DM Mitchell
30/45 Infrared, Nancy Huston
31/45 Death Inception, Tamara Rose Blodgett

32/45 The Adult, Joe Stretch - recommend this. Funny and poignant. A tale of growing up.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 1, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*
38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston
39/60 - Stephen King - Mr Mercedes
40/60 - Ruth Rendell - Talking to Strange Men
41/60 - Hilary Mantel - Fludd
42/60 - Beverley Naidoo - The Other Side of Truth*
43/60 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes
44/60 - Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
45/60 - Stephen King & Joe Hill - In the Long Grass + Justin David - The Pharmacist
46/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Motel Life
 47/60 - Peter James - Want you Dead
48/60 - Peter Silverton - Filthy English: The how, why, when & what of everyday swearing
49/60 - Robert Galbraith - The Silkworm

*50/60 - Barbara Vine - The Blood Doctor*


----------



## ringo (Sep 1, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese
13/35 The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje
14/35 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
15/35 The Tempest - William Shakespeare
16/35 Invisible Monsters - Chuck Palahniuk
17/35 Postcards - Annie Proulx
18/35 Broken Angels - Richard K Morgan
19/35 A Gun For Sale - Graham Greene
20/35 The Giant, O'Brien - Hilary Mantel
21/35 Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
22/35 Independence Day - Richard Ford
23/35 Beloved - Toni Morrison
24/35 Flatland: A Romance of Many Dimensions - Edwin A Abbot
25/35 A Walk In The Woods - Rediscovering America On The Appalachian Trail - Bill Bryson
26/35 131: A Time-Shifting Gnostic Hooligan Road Novel - Julian Cope
27/35 Survivor - Chuck Palahniuk
28/35 Selected Stories - Anton Chekhov
29/35 The News Where You Are - Catherine O'Flynn
30/35 Wide Sargasso Sea - Jean Rhys
31/35 To Kill A Mocking Bird - Harper Lee
32/35 A Room With A View - E. M. Forster


----------



## inva (Sep 1, 2014)

1. Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life by Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields
2. A Murder of Quality by John le Carre
3. The Impossible Dead by Ian Rankin
4. If It Is Your Life by James Kelman
5. The Boom and the Bubble: The US in the World Economy by Robert Brenner
6. The Fear Index by Robert Harris
7. The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
8. The Spy Who Came in From the Cold by John Le Carre
9. Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
10. Liberty & Property: A Social History of Western Political Thought from Renaissance to Enlightenment by Ellen Meiksins Wood
11. Gentlemen of the West by Agnes Owens
12. The Ragman's Daughter by Alan Sillitoe
13. Kiddar's Luck / The Ampersand by Jack Common
14. No Lease on Life by Lynne Tillman
15. How Like An Angel by Margaret Millar
16. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner by James Hogg
17. Weirdo by Cathi Unsworth
18. The Sexual Life of an Islamist in Paris by Leïla Marouane
19. Part Time Suspect by Alicia Giménez-Bartlett
20. Outsiders: Class, Gender and the Nation by Dorothy Thompson
21. The Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
22. Summertime, All the Cats are Bored by Philippe Georget
23. A History Maker by Alasdair Gray
24. The Red Road by Denise Mina
25. The Intellectuals and the Masses: Pride and Prejudice among the Literary Intelligentsia, 1880-1939 by John Carey
26. Sweetly Sings the Donkey by Shelagh Delaney
27. Old Dogs by Donna Moore
28. Night at the Crossroads by Georges Simenon
29. Compartment No. 6 by Rosa Liksom
30. The Carter of La Providence by Georges Simenon
31. The World That Made New Orleans by Ned Sublette
32. A Crime in Holland by Georges Simenon
33. The Grand Banks Cafe by Georges Simenon
34. The Assistant by Robert Walser
35. Cast in Doubt by Lynne Tillman
36. Gaudy Night by Dorothy L. Sayers
37. A Man's Head by Georges Simenon
*38. Pietr the Latvian by Georges Simenon
39. The Hanged Man of Saint-Pholien by Georges Simenon
40. The Failure of Political Islam by Olivier Roy
41. The Late Monsieur Gallet by Georges Simenon*


----------



## Greebo (Sep 1, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi
26/60 Jojo poluje na Pisankę - Sujatha Lalgudi
27/60 Knüppelharter Valentin - Ludmilla Vaginowa
28/60 The Shockwave Rider - John Brunner
29/60 Männer sind Helden - Jo Berlin
30/60 Co Wiesz, Co Wiedzę? (Do You Know What I Can See?) - Richárde
31/60 Isla Boi Się Wody (Isla the Rat Terrier is Afraid of Water) - Richárde
32/60 Insufficiently Welsh - Griff Rhy Jones
33/60 And Life Was Good and Happy: Memory, Identity and Nostalgia in Eastern Germany - Liam Hoare
34/60 Chef ade - So kann ich nicht arbeiten! - Kirsten Wendt
35/60 Drinking With Dead Women Writers - Elaine Ambrose
36/60 Susie Orbach On Eating - Susie Orbach
37/60 My Wife Has Alzheimer's - J Wesley Sullivan
38/60 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
39/60 The Soul of Man Under Socialism - Oscar Wilde
40/60 Froschkuss - Jo Berlin
41/60 True Confessions of Margaret Hilda Roberts Aged 14 1/4 - Sue Townsend
42/60 The Bicycle Teacher - Campbell Jefferys
43/60 You Had Me At Hello - Mhairi McFarlane
44/60 Dzień wesołej zabawy Jojo (Jojo the naughty elephant) - Sujatha Lalgudi
45/60 Contes du jour et de la nuit - Guy de Maupassant
46/60 The Library of Unrequited Love - Sophie Divry
47/60 Alexanderplatz - Georg Diez
48/60 Workaholic (French edition) - Morgan Magnin & Rosalys
49/60 Jasper The Not a Witch - Andrew James Walker
50/60 American Interior: The Quixotic Journey of John Evans - Gruff Rhys
51/60 The Circular Staircase - Mary Roberts Rinehart
52/60 Learn Polish parallel text - bilingual easy stories English-Polish - Polyglot Planet Publishing
53/60 The Pseudonomicon - Phil Hine
54/60 When a Man Marries - Mary Roberts Rinehart
55/60 Small World - David Lodge


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


53. The Bone Bed - Patricia Cornwell
54. Where The Bodies Are Buried - Chris Brookmyre


----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 4, 2014)

01 Raymond Chandler: Farewell My Lovely
02 Raymond Chandler: The Long Goodbye
03 Kenneth Grant: Remembering Aleister Crowley
04 Jonathan Meades: Museum Without Walls
05 Fiona Shoop: How to Deal in Antiques
06 Norm Longley: The Rough Guide to Hungary
07 (Edited by) Nick Caistor: Faber Book of Contemporary Latin American Short Stories
08 Toni Morrison: Jazz
09 Cormac McCarthy: Blood Meridian
10 JG Ballard: The Drowned World
11 Dina Iordanova: Cinema of the Other Europe: The Industry and Artistry of East Central European Film
12 Gyula Krudy: Sunflower
13 Dina Iordanova: Cinema of Flames : Balkan Film Culture and the Media
14 Fyodor Dostoyevsky: Notes From Underground
15 John Cunningham: Hungarian Cinema – from coffee house to multiplex
16 Emile Zola: La Bete Humaine
17 Dominique Nasta: Contemporary Romanian Cinema – The History of an Unexpected Miracle
18 Kenneth Grant: Grist to Whose Mill?
19 Vera Hughes & David Weller: Set Up a Successful Small Business
20 Misha Glenny: The Fall of Yugoslavia
21 Michel Houellebecq: Whatever
22 (Edited by Dina Iordanova): Cinema of the Balkans
*23 Arthur Koestler: Arrival and Departure
24 Fiona Shoop: How to Profit from Auctions
25 John Williams: Butcher's Crossing
26 Tom Chrystal and Beata Dosa: Walking in Hungary
27 Geoff Nicholson: The Lost Art of Walking
28 Irvine Welsh: Skagboys
29 Elmore Leonard: Riding the Rap
30 Graham McLaren: Ceramics of the 1960s
31 Ismail Kadare: The General of the Dead Army
32 Viv Albertine: Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
33 Hubert Selby Jr: Last Exit to Brooklyn
34 Edward Bunker: Dog Eat Dog
35 Ismail Kadare: The Ghost Rider (aka Doruntine)
36 Gary Phillips: Perdition USA
37 Tony Thorne: Countess Dracula – Life and Times of Elisabeth Bathory, the Blood Countess*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 4, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 48. Graham McNeill - Lords Of Mars


 
49. PG Wodehouse - Righty Ho Jeeves
50. Graham McNeill - Vengeful Spirit
51. Rick Priestly - Freebooterz


----------



## belboid (Sep 4, 2014)

spartacus mills said:


> 31 Ismail Kadare: The General of the Dead Army
> *32 Viv Albertine: Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
> ...
> 35 Ismail Kadare: The Ghost Rider (aka Doruntine)*


What did you think of these? Not read those two Kadare's, but have really enjoyed the ones I have.


----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 4, 2014)

belboid said:


> What did you think of these? Not read those two Kadare's, but have really enjoyed the ones I have.


The Viv Albertine book was a good read. 
'General of the Dead Army' was superb. It's about an Italian General on a mission to exhume and repatriate the bodies of Italian soldiers killed in Albania. 
'The Ghost Rider'/'Doruntine' is a short story of just over 100 pages. A kind of medieval detective story based on an Albanian legend.  
I must read more of his stuff.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 4, 2014)

1/20- War and Peace by Ricky Hatton
2/20- The universe verses Alex Woods by Gavin Extence
3/20- Deadliest Catch Desperate Hours- by Discovery
4/20- The little old lady who broke all the rules by Catharina Ingleman-Sungberg
5/20- The Blind Man's Garden by Nadeem Aslam
6/20- The Naked Drinking Club by Rhona Cameron
7/20- The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown
8/20- K-Pax by Gene Brewer
9/20- The Miseducation of Cameron Post by Emily M Danforth
10/20- The Girl with the dragon tattoo by Stieg Larsson
11/20- The Girl Who Played With Fire by Stieg Larsson
12/20- The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets Nest by Stieg Larsson
13/20- Stieg by Jan-Erik Petersson
14/20- The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown
15/20- Glory in Death by J.D. Robb
16/20- A Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin
17/20- The mysterious affair at Styles by Agatha Christie


----------



## marty21 (Sep 4, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie
31/50- Flashman - George MacDonald Fraser
32/50 - The Hobbit - J R R Tolkien
33/50 - The Son -  Jo Nesbo
34/50 - Labyrinth - Kate Mosse


----------



## districtline (Sep 5, 2014)

Evelyn Waugh - Scoop (21/50)


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> 27/75 the she-wolf


28/75 treason's harbour


----------



## MrSki (Sep 5, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> 28/75 treason's harbour


What about Asterix & the Roman Agent?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2014)

MrSki said:


> What about Asterix & the Roman Agent?


not finished yet - will read the final few pages before sleep tonight.


----------



## braindancer (Sep 5, 2014)

1/35 - Life - Keith Richards
2/35 - The Forever War - Joe Haldeman
3/35 - Stoner - John Williams
4/35 - The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
5/35 - The Bottoms - Joe R Lansdale
6/35 - The War of the Worlds - H.G. Wells
7/35 - The Disposessed - Ursula K. Le Guin
8/35 - So long, see you tomorrow - William Maxwell
9/35 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/35 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/35 - Marshland - Gareth E Rees
12/35 - Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
13/35 - Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
14/35 - True Grit - Charles Portis
15/35 - Warlock - Oakley Hall
16/35 - The Wild Places - Robert McFarlane
17/35 - Even the dogs - Jon McGregor
18/35 - Apaches - Oakley Hall
19/35 - The Peregrine - John Baker - really enjoyed this, a diary kept by a chap who spends an entire winter chasing peregrine falcons around woodlands, fields and estuaries in Essex in an utterly obsessive fashion.


----------



## belboid (Sep 6, 2014)

spartacus mills said:


> The Viv Albertine book was a good read.
> 'General of the Dead Army' was superb. It's about an Italian General on a mission to exhume and repatriate the bodies of Italian soldiers killed in Albania.
> 'The Ghost Rider'/'Doruntine' is a short story of just over 100 pages. A kind of medieval detective story based on an Albanian legend.
> I must read more of his stuff.


cool, I'll bump the General up my list, I've really enjoyed the others I've read. I'd heartily recommend The Successor.  Great read.

The Viv I did mostly enjoy, the bits before and after she was (vaguely) famous particularly.  I'm not as impressed by the fact that she was the UK's second aerobics instructor as she thinks I should be.  But twas a light and mostly pleasant read.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 6, 2014)

1. Steinbeck / The Pearl
2. Bill Brayson / America, 1927
3. Bukowski - Women (misogynistic wank)
4. Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
5. Shelley - Frankenstein
6. London - Call Of The Wild
7. Bill Bryson - A Walk In The Woods
8. Jennifer Egan - A Visit From The Goon Squad
9*. *Leo Tolstoy - War And Peace
10. Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
11. Alexander Solzhenitsyn - August 1914
12. Hemingway - A Farewell to Arms
13. Joseph Conrad - Nostromo
14. Mario Vargas Llosa - Death in the Andes
15. Isabel Allende - House of Spirits
16. Ernest Hemingway - The Old Man and the Sea
17. Dan Delillo - Running Dog
18. Isabel Allende - Eva Luna
19. Owen Wister - The Virginian 
20. Bruce Chatwin - In Patagonia
21. Phillip Roth - Operation Shylock
22. Emile Zola - La Bete humaine
23. Evelyn Waugh - A Handful of Dust
24. John Steinbeck - Travels With Charley
25. John Steinbeck - The Winter of Our Discontent 
26. Graham Greene - The Tenth Man
*27. Cormac McCarthy - Blood Meridian
28. Frank Herbert - Dune
29. George Pitcher - Death in Spain
30. Robert Olmstead - Far Bright Star
31. Nick Cave - And the Ass Saw the Angel 
32. Arabian Nights *


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 6, 2014)

1. "Laidlaw" - William McIlvanney
2. "The Republic of Theives" - Scott Lynch
3. "Hell Train" - Christopher Fowler
4. "The Abomination" Dan Simmons
5. "The Hangman's Song" - James Oswald
6. "The Bloodless Boy" - Robert J. Lloyd
7. "A Delicate Truth*"* - John Le Carre
8. " The Wolf In Winter" - John Connolly
9. "I Am Pilgrim" - Terry Hayes
10. "Police" - Jo Nesbo
11. Oxcrime - anthology of crimes novelists in aid of Oxfam edited by Ian Rankin
12: "Juggernaut" - Adam Baker
13. "Gone Girl" - Gillian Flynn
14. "The Ghost Riders Of Ordbec" 
15. "The Night of the Generals" - Hans Helmut Kirst. 
*16. "Mercy" - Jussi Adler-Olsen. Good Danish thriller*


----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 6, 2014)

belboid said:


> cool, I'll bump the General up my list, I've really enjoyed the others I've read. I'd heartily recommend The Successor.  Great read.
> The Viv I did mostly enjoy, the bits before and after she was (vaguely) famous particularly.  I'm not as impressed by the fact that she was the UK's second aerobics instructor as she thinks I should be.  But twas a light and mostly pleasant read.



Tidy! 'The Successor' is one of those in my pile ready for holidays...
Mostly agree with you about the Viv and it sent me back to the Slits records which I've been playing to death since.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 7, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*
38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston
39/60 - Stephen King - Mr Mercedes
40/60 - Ruth Rendell - Talking to Strange Men
41/60 - Hilary Mantel - Fludd
42/60 - Beverley Naidoo - The Other Side of Truth*
43/60 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes
44/60 - Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
45/60 - Stephen King & Joe Hill - In the Long Grass + Justin David - The Pharmacist
46/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Motel Life
47/60 - Peter James - Want you Dead
48/60 - Peter Silverton - Filthy English: The how, why, when & what of everyday swearing
49/60 - Robert Galbraith - The Silkworm
50/60 - Barbara Vine - The Blood Doctor

*51/60 - Jon McGregor - If Nobody Speaks of Remarkable Things*


----------



## Me76 (Sep 7, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice
16/45 Silence, Natasha Preston 
17/45 48 Hours, J Jackson Bentley
18/45 Charlotte Street, Danny Wallace
19/45 Mr Mercedes, Stephen King 
20/45 Chameleon, J Jackson Bentley
21/45 Asylum, Amy Cross
22/45 Twenty Eight and a Half Wishes, Denise Grover Swank
23/45 A Grain of Truth, Zygmunt Miliszewski
24/45 The Dice Man, Luke Rhinehart
25/45 Death Whispers, Tamara Rose Blodgett
26/45 Keeping Mum, The Dark Angels Collective
27/45 Death Speaks, Tamara Rose Blodgett
28/45 Are You There God, It's Me, Margaret, Judy Blume
29/45 The Dominoe Boys, DM Mitchell
30/45 Infrared, Nancy Huston
31/45 Death Inception, Tamara Rose Blodgett
32/45 The Adult, Joe Stretch

33/45 Meatspace, Nikesh Shukla - I used to work with this guy. Its a good book. I'm glad.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Sep 7, 2014)

0/0

I've not read a single book thus far in 2014 and doubt I will. I've just not been in the mood, or able to settle, or concentrate enough


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 8, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas
17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas
18/50 The Cotton-Pickers by B. Traven
19/50 Mr. Bevan's Dream: Why Britain Needs Its Welfare State by Sue Townsend
20/50 Raid and the Blackest Sheep by Harri Nykanen
21/50 True Confessions of Adrian Mole, Margaret Hilda Roberts and Susan Lilian Townsend by Sue Townsend (Reread)
22/50 Maigret on the Riviera by Georges Simenon
23/50 The Big Man by William McIlvanney (Reread)
24/50 Grange Hill Gone Wild by Robert Leeson (Reread)
25/50 Grange Hill For Sale by Robert Leeson
26/50 Grange Hill Rules O.K? by Robert Leeson (Reread)
27/50 Going to Sea in a Sieve by Danny Baker
28/50 Harpole and Foxberrow, General Publishers by J. L. Carr
29/50 Futility: A Novel by William Gerhardie
30/50 Mad World: An Oral History of New Wave Artists and Songs That Defined the 1980s by Lori Majewski and Jonathan Bernstein
31/50 Soul Circus by George P. Pelecanos
32/50 Hell to Pay by George P. Pelecanos
33/50 Love on the Supertax by Marghanita Laski
34/50 The Leader by Gillian Freeman
35/50 Cassidy's Girl by David Goodis
36/50 Tramps, Workmates and Revolutionaries edited by H. Gustav Klaus
37/50 Kiss Her Goodbye by Allan Guthrie
38/50 God Save The Kinks by Rob Jovanovic
39/50 Repetitive Beat Generation edited by Steve Redhead
40/50 Toasted English by Marghanita Laski
41/50 On Leave by Daniel Anselme
42/50 Mr Love and Justice by Colin MacInnes

*43/50 The Iron Staircase by Georges Simenon*


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 8, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


55. A Kind Man - Susan Hill
56. Cold Earth - Sarah Moss


----------



## ringo (Sep 8, 2014)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> 0/0
> 
> I've not read a single book thus far in 2014 and doubt I will. I've just not been in the mood, or able to settle, or concentrate enough



Not sure I've ever managed a whole year, but peaks and troughs are pretty normal I reckon. I've even done it with music but eventually something has triggered a renewed interest and often the urge comes back stronger than before. Its usually babies, work, death or divorce that does it ime. Hopefully not all of them.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 8, 2014)

ringo said:


> Not sure I've ever managed a whole year, but peaks and troughs are pretty normal I reckon. I've even done it with music but eventually something has triggered a renewed interest and often the urge comes back stronger than before. Its usually babies, work, death or divorce that does it ime. Hopefully not all of them.


Certainly not all on the same day.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 9, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi
26/60 Jojo poluje na Pisankę - Sujatha Lalgudi
27/60 Knüppelharter Valentin - Ludmilla Vaginowa
28/60 The Shockwave Rider - John Brunner
29/60 Männer sind Helden - Jo Berlin
30/60 Co Wiesz, Co Wiedzę? (Do You Know What I Can See?) - Richárde
31/60 Isla Boi Się Wody (Isla the Rat Terrier is Afraid of Water) - Richárde
32/60 Insufficiently Welsh - Griff Rhy Jones
33/60 And Life Was Good and Happy: Memory, Identity and Nostalgia in Eastern Germany - Liam Hoare
34/60 Chef ade - So kann ich nicht arbeiten! - Kirsten Wendt
35/60 Drinking With Dead Women Writers - Elaine Ambrose
36/60 Susie Orbach On Eating - Susie Orbach
37/60 My Wife Has Alzheimer's - J Wesley Sullivan
38/60 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
39/60 The Soul of Man Under Socialism - Oscar Wilde
40/60 Froschkuss - Jo Berlin
41/60 True Confessions of Margaret Hilda Roberts Aged 14 1/4 - Sue Townsend
42/60 The Bicycle Teacher - Campbell Jefferys
43/60 You Had Me At Hello - Mhairi McFarlane
44/60 Dzień wesołej zabawy Jojo (Jojo the naughty elephant) - Sujatha Lalgudi
45/60 Contes du jour et de la nuit - Guy de Maupassant
46/60 The Library of Unrequited Love - Sophie Divry
47/60 Alexanderplatz - Georg Diez
48/60 Workaholic (French edition) - Morgan Magnin & Rosalys
49/60 Jasper The Not a Witch - Andrew James Walker
50/60 American Interior: The QPhillipp uixotic Journey of John Evans - Gruff Rhys
51/60 The Circular Staircase - Mary Roberts Rinehart
52/60 Learn Polish parallel text - bilingual easy stories English-Polish - Polyglot Planet Publishing
53/60 The Pseudonomicon - Phil Hine
54/60 When a Man Marries - Mary Roberts Rinehart
55/60 Small World - David Lodge
56/60 The Zombie Survivial Guide - Max Brooks
57/60 Czy jestem mała? - Phillipp Winterberg & Nadja Wichmann
58/60 Devoted to Death: Santa Muerte, the Skeleton Saint R. Andrew Chestnut


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Sep 10, 2014)

.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 10, 2014)

1. Wu-Ming - Altai
2. Gerald Durrell - My Family and other Animals*
3. Tim Wells - Keep The Faith
4. Mark Haddon - The Curious Incident of the Dog In The Night-Time*
5. David Goodhart - The British Dream: Successes and Failures of Post-War Immigration
6. Martin Walker - With Extreme Prejudice: An Investigation Into Police Vigilantism in Manchester
7. Michael Morpurgo - Born To Run: The Many Lives of One Incredible Dog*
8. Paul Sullivan - Remixology: Tracing The Dub Diaspora
9. Lemony Snicket - Who Could That Be At This Hour?*
10. Rob Dellar - Splitting In Two: Mad Pride and Punk Rock Oblivion
11. Lemony Snicket - When Did You See Her Last?*
12. Siobhan Dowd - The London Eye Mystery*
13. Karl Marx - Capital, Volume 1
14. John Barker - Futures
15. Tony Gilbert - Only One Died: An account of the Scarman Inquiry into the events of 15th June 1974, in Red Lion Square, when Kevin Gately died opposing racism and fascism
16. Steve Ignorant - The Rest Is Propaganda
17. Michael Morpurgo - Mr Nobody's Eyes*
18. Niccolò Machiavelli - The Prince
19. Eveline Lubbers - Secret Manoeuvres In The Dark: Corporate and Police Spying on Activists
*20. Yevgeny Zamyatin - We*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 10, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 49. PG Wodehouse - Righty Ho Jeeves
> 50. Graham McNeill - Vengeful Spirit
> 51. Rick Priestly - Freebooterz


 
52. Dan Abnett - Legion


----------



## D'wards (Sep 10, 2014)

1/26 A Biography of Led Zeppelin: When Giants Walked the Earth by Mick Wall
2/26 Pacific Vortex by Clive Cussler
3/26 Tarzan of the Apes by Edgar Rice Burroughs
4/26 The Wolf of Wall Street by Jordan Belfort
5/26 An Uncommon Reader by Alan Bennett
6/26 Naked Pueblo by Mark Poirier
7/26 Salem's Lot by Stephen King
8/26 Autobiography by Morrissey
9/26 Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card
10/26 An Idiot Abroad: The Travel Diaries of Karl Pilkington by Karl Pilkington, Ricky Gervais and Stephen Merchant
11/26 Flowers for Algernon by Daniel Keyes
12/26 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins by Irvine Welsh
13/26 Under the Skin by Michael Faber
14/26 The Strain by Guillermo del Toro and Chuck Hogan
15/26 The Carpet People by Terry Pratchett
16/26 Touched by the Rainbow by Natasha Edinboro
17/26 Song of the Silent Snow by Hubert Selby jr


----------



## belboid (Sep 11, 2014)

1/30 - Dan Hancox - The Village Against the World
2/30 - Mark Kermode - Hatchet Job. Love Movies, Hate Critics
3/30 - S Alexander Reed - Assimilate: a Critical History of Industrial Music
4/30 - Robin Cooper - The Timewasters Letters
5/30 - McKenzie Wark - The Beach Beneath The Street
6/30 - Carla Norton - The Edge of Normal
7/30 - Ismail Kadare - The Accident
8/30 - Robert W Chanbers - The King In Yellow
9/30 - Andrea Pirlo - I Think Therefore I Play
10/30 - Steve Peters - The Chimp Paradox
11/30 - Susan Hill - Black Sheep
12/30 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
13/30 - Iain Banks - Raw Spirit
14/40 - Donald Fagen - Eminent Hipsters
15/30 - Julian Cope - One Three One - A Time-Shifting Gnostic Hooligan Road Novel
16/30 - Ismail Kadare - Chronicle In Stone
17/30 - Viv Albertine - Clothes, Clothes, Clothes, Music, Music, Music, Boys, Boys, Boys
18/30 - Peter May - Entry Island
19/30 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
*20/30 - Iain Pears - An Instance of the Fingerprint
21/30 - David Mitchell - The Bone Clocks*


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 12, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas
17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas
18/50 The Cotton-Pickers by B. Traven
19/50 Mr. Bevan's Dream: Why Britain Needs Its Welfare State by Sue Townsend
20/50 Raid and the Blackest Sheep by Harri Nykanen
21/50 True Confessions of Adrian Mole, Margaret Hilda Roberts and Susan Lilian Townsend by Sue Townsend (Reread)
22/50 Maigret on the Riviera by Georges Simenon
23/50 The Big Man by William McIlvanney (Reread)
24/50 Grange Hill Gone Wild by Robert Leeson (Reread)
25/50 Grange Hill For Sale by Robert Leeson
26/50 Grange Hill Rules O.K? by Robert Leeson (Reread)
27/50 Going to Sea in a Sieve by Danny Baker
28/50 Harpole and Foxberrow, General Publishers by J. L. Carr
29/50 Futility: A Novel by William Gerhardie
30/50 Mad World: An Oral History of New Wave Artists and Songs That Defined the 1980s by Lori Majewski and Jonathan Bernstein
31/50 Soul Circus by George P. Pelecanos
32/50 Hell to Pay by George P. Pelecanos
33/50 Love on the Supertax by Marghanita Laski
34/50 The Leader by Gillian Freeman
35/50 Cassidy's Girl by David Goodis
36/50 Tramps, Workmates and Revolutionaries edited by H. Gustav Klaus
37/50 Kiss Her Goodbye by Allan Guthrie
38/50 God Save The Kinks by Rob Jovanovic
39/50 Repetitive Beat Generation edited by Steve Redhead
40/50 Toasted English by Marghanita Laski
41/50 On Leave by Daniel Anselme
42/50 Mr Love and Justice by Colin MacInnes
43/50 The Iron Staircase by Georges Simenon
*
44/50 Children of the Revolution by Peter Robinson*


----------



## ringo (Sep 12, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese
13/35 The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje
14/35 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
15/35 The Tempest - William Shakespeare
16/35 Invisible Monsters - Chuck Palahniuk
17/35 Postcards - Annie Proulx
18/35 Broken Angels - Richard K Morgan
19/35 A Gun For Sale - Graham Greene
20/35 The Giant, O'Brien - Hilary Mantel
21/35 Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
22/35 Independence Day - Richard Ford
23/35 Beloved - Toni Morrison
24/35 Flatland: A Romance of Many Dimensions - Edwin A Abbot
25/35 A Walk In The Woods - Rediscovering America On The Appalachian Trail - Bill Bryson
26/35 131: A Time-Shifting Gnostic Hooligan Road Novel - Julian Cope
27/35 Survivor - Chuck Palahniuk
28/35 Selected Stories - Anton Chekhov
29/35 The News Where You Are - Catherine O'Flynn
30/35 Wide Sargasso Sea - Jean Rhys
31/35 To Kill A Mocking Bird - Harper Lee
32/35 A Room With A View - E. M. Forster
33/35 Farewell, My Lovely - Raymond Chandler


----------



## marty21 (Sep 12, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie
31/50- Flashman - George MacDonald Fraser
32/50 - The Hobbit - J R R Tolkien
33/50 - The Son -  Jo Nesbo
34/50 - Labyrinth - Kate Mosse
35/50 - Under the Dome - Stephen King


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 14, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*
38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston
39/60 - Stephen King - Mr Mercedes
40/60 - Ruth Rendell - Talking to Strange Men
41/60 - Hilary Mantel - Fludd
42/60 - Beverley Naidoo - The Other Side of Truth*
43/60 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes
44/60 - Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
45/60 - Stephen King & Joe Hill - In the Long Grass + Justin David - The Pharmacist
46/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Motel Life
47/60 - Peter James - Want you Dead
48/60 - Peter Silverton - Filthy English: The how, why, when & what of everyday swearing
49/60 - Robert Galbraith - The Silkworm
50/60 - Barbara Vine - The Blood Doctor
51/60 - Jon McGregor - If Nobody Speaks of Remarkable Things

*52/60 - John Williams - Stoner*


----------



## Kidda (Sep 16, 2014)

1/20- War and Peace by Ricky Hatton
2/20- The universe verses Alex Woods by Gavin Extence
3/20- Deadliest Catch Desperate Hours- by Discovery
4/20- The little old lady who broke all the rules by Catharina Ingleman-Sungberg
5/20- The Blind Man's Garden by Nadeem Aslam
6/20- The Naked Drinking Club by Rhona Cameron
7/20- The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown
8/20- K-Pax by Gene Brewer
9/20- The Miseducation of Cameron Post by Emily M Danforth
10/20- The Girl with the dragon tattoo by Stieg Larsson
11/20- The Girl Who Played With Fire by Stieg Larsson
12/20- The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets Nest by Stieg Larsson
13/20- Stieg by Jan-Erik Petersson
14/20- The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown
15/20- Glory in Death by J.D. Robb
16/20- A Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin
17/20- The mysterious affair at Styles by Agatha Christie
18/20- Murder on the Orient Express by Agatha Christie


----------



## iona (Sep 16, 2014)

1/40 Eon - Greg Bear
2/40 The Death of Ivan Ilyich and Other Stories - Leo Tolstoy
3/40 Mona Lisa Overdrive - William Gibson
4/40 NVQs for Dental Nurses - Carole Hollins
5/40 The State of the Art- Iain M. Banks
6/40 The Highway Men - Ken MacLeod
7/40 Wrong Place, Wrong Time - Simon Kernick
8/40 The Bat - Jo Nesbo
9/40 Close to the Bone - Stuart MacBride
10/40 Mirrorshades: The Cyberpunk Anthology - Bruce Sterling (ed.) & others
11/40 We Have always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
12/40 Black Glass - John Shirley
13/40 Hunger - Knut Hamsun
14/40 Random Acts of Senseless Violence - Jack Womack
15/40 Implant Dental Nursing - Suzanne Morkus & Ulpee R Darbar
16/40 Poppet - Mo Hayder
17/40 Hull Zero Three - Greg Bear
18/40 A Song For The Dying - Stuart MacBride
19/40 Night Sessions - Ken MacLeod
20/40 Cockroaches - Jo Nesbo


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 17, 2014)

not updated in ages...

1. touched with fire - kay redfield jamison
2. infinity net - yayoi kusama
3. moorish style - miles danby
4. born to run - christopher mcdougall
5. agnes martin: paintings, writings, remembrances - arne glimcher
6. my name is red - orhan pamuk
7. on the edge of utopia: performance and ritual at burning man - rachel bowditch
8. art in public: what, why and how? - artists handbook
9. creativity and disease - philip sandblom
10. notes from underground/the double - dostoevsky

11. bobby baker: redeeming features of daily life - michele barrett
12. obsession: a history - lennard davis
13. cloud atlas - david mitchell
14. dylan thomas: a new life - andrew lycett
15. but is it art? - cynthia freeland
16. alien skies: planetary atmospheres from earth to exoplanets - frederic pont (this was excellent :thumbs : )
17. old mistresses: women, art and ideology - rozsika parker & griselda pollock


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 19, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas
17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas
18/50 The Cotton-Pickers by B. Traven
19/50 Mr. Bevan's Dream: Why Britain Needs Its Welfare State by Sue Townsend
20/50 Raid and the Blackest Sheep by Harri Nykanen
21/50 True Confessions of Adrian Mole, Margaret Hilda Roberts and Susan Lilian Townsend by Sue Townsend (Reread)
22/50 Maigret on the Riviera by Georges Simenon
23/50 The Big Man by William McIlvanney (Reread)
24/50 Grange Hill Gone Wild by Robert Leeson (Reread)
25/50 Grange Hill For Sale by Robert Leeson
26/50 Grange Hill Rules O.K? by Robert Leeson (Reread)
27/50 Going to Sea in a Sieve by Danny Baker
28/50 Harpole and Foxberrow, General Publishers by J. L. Carr
29/50 Futility: A Novel by William Gerhardie
30/50 Mad World: An Oral History of New Wave Artists and Songs That Defined the 1980s by Lori Majewski and Jonathan Bernstein
31/50 Soul Circus by George P. Pelecanos
32/50 Hell to Pay by George P. Pelecanos
33/50 Love on the Supertax by Marghanita Laski
34/50 The Leader by Gillian Freeman
35/50 Cassidy's Girl by David Goodis
36/50 Tramps, Workmates and Revolutionaries edited by H. Gustav Klaus
37/50 Kiss Her Goodbye by Allan Guthrie
38/50 God Save The Kinks by Rob Jovanovic
39/50 Repetitive Beat Generation edited by Steve Redhead
40/50 Toasted English by Marghanita Laski
41/50 On Leave by Daniel Anselme
42/50 Mr Love and Justice by Colin MacInnes
43/50 The Iron Staircase by Georges Simenon
44/50 Children of the Revolution by Peter Robinson
*
45/50 My Friend Maigret by Georges Simenon*


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 20, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*
38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston
39/60 - Stephen King - Mr Mercedes
40/60 - Ruth Rendell - Talking to Strange Men
41/60 - Hilary Mantel - Fludd
42/60 - Beverley Naidoo - The Other Side of Truth*
43/60 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes
44/60 - Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
45/60 - Stephen King & Joe Hill - In the Long Grass + Justin David - The Pharmacist
46/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Motel Life
47/60 - Peter James - Want you Dead
48/60 - Peter Silverton - Filthy English: The how, why, when & what of everyday swearing
49/60 - Robert Galbraith - The Silkworm
50/60 - Barbara Vine - The Blood Doctor
51/60 - Jon McGregor - If Nobody Speaks of Remarkable Things
52/60 - John Williams - Stoner

*53/60 - Simon Lewis - Go
54/60 - Eds. Meg Barker, Andreas Vossler & Darren Langdridge - Understanding counselling & psychotherapy
*


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 20, 2014)

1/20 - Laidlaw by William McIlvanney
2/20 - Heretic by Bernard Cornwell
3/20 - The Associate by John Grisham
4/20 - Glitz by Elmore Leonard
5/20 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
6/20 - The Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared by Jonas Jonasson
7/20 - The Bricklayer by Noah Boyd
8/20 - Child 44 by Tom Rob Smith
9/20 - Voodoo River by Robert Crais
10/20 - The Papers of Tony Veitch by William McIlvanney
11/20 - The Last Juror by John Grisham
*12/20 - The Redeemer by Jo Nesbo*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 20, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 52. Dan Abnett - Legion



53. Brian Craig - Zaragoz


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie
31/50- Flashman - George MacDonald Fraser
32/50 - The Hobbit - J R R Tolkien
33/50 - The Son -  Jo Nesbo
34/50 - Labyrinth - Kate Mosse
35/50 - Under the Dome - Stephen King
36/50 - Hard Landing - Stephen Leather


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 22, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


57. Canada - Richard Ford
58. Go Tell It On The Mountain - James Baldwin


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 22, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas
17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas
18/50 The Cotton-Pickers by B. Traven
19/50 Mr. Bevan's Dream: Why Britain Needs Its Welfare State by Sue Townsend
20/50 Raid and the Blackest Sheep by Harri Nykanen
21/50 True Confessions of Adrian Mole, Margaret Hilda Roberts and Susan Lilian Townsend by Sue Townsend (Reread)
22/50 Maigret on the Riviera by Georges Simenon
23/50 The Big Man by William McIlvanney (Reread)
24/50 Grange Hill Gone Wild by Robert Leeson (Reread)
25/50 Grange Hill For Sale by Robert Leeson
26/50 Grange Hill Rules O.K? by Robert Leeson (Reread)
27/50 Going to Sea in a Sieve by Danny Baker
28/50 Harpole and Foxberrow, General Publishers by J. L. Carr
29/50 Futility: A Novel by William Gerhardie
30/50 Mad World: An Oral History of New Wave Artists and Songs That Defined the 1980s by Lori Majewski and Jonathan Bernstein
31/50 Soul Circus by George P. Pelecanos
32/50 Hell to Pay by George P. Pelecanos
33/50 Love on the Supertax by Marghanita Laski
34/50 The Leader by Gillian Freeman
35/50 Cassidy's Girl by David Goodis
36/50 Tramps, Workmates and Revolutionaries edited by H. Gustav Klaus
37/50 Kiss Her Goodbye by Allan Guthrie
38/50 God Save The Kinks by Rob Jovanovic
39/50 Repetitive Beat Generation edited by Steve Redhead
40/50 Toasted English by Marghanita Laski
41/50 On Leave by Daniel Anselme
42/50 Mr Love and Justice by Colin MacInnes
43/50 The Iron Staircase by Georges Simenon
44/50 Children of the Revolution by Peter Robinson
45/50 My Friend Maigret by Georges Simenon
*
46/50 The Mavericks: English Football When Flair Wore Flares by Rob Steen (Reread)*


----------



## Me76 (Sep 22, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice
16/45 Silence, Natasha Preston 
17/45 48 Hours, J Jackson Bentley
18/45 Charlotte Street, Danny Wallace
19/45 Mr Mercedes, Stephen King 
20/45 Chameleon, J Jackson Bentley
21/45 Asylum, Amy Cross
22/45 Twenty Eight and a Half Wishes, Denise Grover Swank
23/45 A Grain of Truth, Zygmunt Miliszewski
24/45 The Dice Man, Luke Rhinehart
25/45 Death Whispers, Tamara Rose Blodgett
26/45 Keeping Mum, The Dark Angels Collective
27/45 Death Speaks, Tamara Rose Blodgett
28/45 Are You There God, It's Me, Margaret, Judy Blume
29/45 The Dominoe Boys, DM Mitchell
30/45 Infrared, Nancy Huston
31/45 Death Inception, Tamara Rose Blodgett
32/45 The Adult, Joe Stretch
33/45 Meatspace, Nikesh Shukla
34/45 A Reason to Kill, Michael Kerr
35/45 Wide Sargasso Sea, Jean Rhys
36/45 Odd Hours, Dean Koontz


----------



## braindancer (Sep 23, 2014)

1/35 - Life - Keith Richards
2/35 - The Forever War - Joe Haldeman
3/35 - Stoner - John Williams
4/35 - The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
5/35 - The Bottoms - Joe R Lansdale
6/35 - The War of the Worlds - H.G. Wells
7/35 - The Disposessed - Ursula K. Le Guin
8/35 - So long, see you tomorrow - William Maxwell
9/35 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/35 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/35 - Marshland - Gareth E Rees
12/35 - Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
13/35 - Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
14/35 - True Grit - Charles Portis
15/35 - Warlock - Oakley Hall
16/35 - The Wild Places - Robert McFarlane
17/35 - Even the dogs - Jon McGregor
18/35 - Apaches - Oakley Hall
19/35 - The Peregrine - John Baker
20/35 - Stonemouth - Iain Banks
21/35 - Deep Country - Neil Ansell


----------



## muscovyduck (Sep 23, 2014)

4/10 Bonfire Of The Vanities, Tom Wolfe
5/10 The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy,  Douglas Adams
6/10 Visual Communication: From Theory To Practice,  Jonathan Baldwin and Lucienne Roberts
7/10 The Fundamentals of Illustration, Lawrence Zeegan and Crush


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> 28/75 treason's harbour


29/75 the far side of the world
30/75 the castle of otranto
31/75 dream of lhasa: the life of nikolay przhevalsky


----------



## districtline (Sep 23, 2014)

Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's (22/50)
James Rachels - The Elements of Moral Philosophy (23/50)


----------



## ringo (Sep 23, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> 57. Canada - Richard Ford



What's this like? I've read the first two from his Sportswriter trilogy this year, enjoying his style.


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 23, 2014)

I liked it - it sort of reminded me of something else but I can't put my finger on what it is


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie
31/50- Flashman - George MacDonald Fraser
32/50 - The Hobbit - J R R Tolkien
33/50 - The Son -  Jo Nesbo
34/50 - Labyrinth - Kate Mosse
35/50 - Under the Dome - Stephen King
36/50 - Hard Landing - Stephen Leather
37/50 - The Woods - Harlan Coben


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 23, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 53. Brian Craig - Zaragoz



on a fighting fantasy trip!

54. Steve jackson & ian Livingstone - Titan: The Fighting Fantasy World
55. Ian Livingstone - Island Of The lizard King


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> I liked it - it sort of reminded me of something else but I can't put my finger on what it is


I've started it, it was going cheap on google books


----------



## ringo (Sep 24, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese
13/35 The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje
14/35 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
15/35 The Tempest - William Shakespeare
16/35 Invisible Monsters - Chuck Palahniuk
17/35 Postcards - Annie Proulx
18/35 Broken Angels - Richard K Morgan
19/35 A Gun For Sale - Graham Greene
20/35 The Giant, O'Brien - Hilary Mantel
21/35 Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
22/35 Independence Day - Richard Ford
23/35 Beloved - Toni Morrison
24/35 Flatland: A Romance of Many Dimensions - Edwin A Abbot
25/35 A Walk In The Woods - Rediscovering America On The Appalachian Trail - Bill Bryson
26/35 131: A Time-Shifting Gnostic Hooligan Road Novel - Julian Cope
27/35 Survivor - Chuck Palahniuk
28/35 Selected Stories - Anton Chekhov
29/35 The News Where You Are - Catherine O'Flynn
30/35 Wide Sargasso Sea - Jean Rhys
31/35 To Kill A Mocking Bird - Harper Lee
32/35 A Room With A View - E. M. Forster
33/35 Farewell, My Lovely - Raymond Chandler
34/35 Dead Man's Walk - Larry McMurtry


----------



## MrSki (Sep 24, 2014)

MrSki said:


> *1.  *Conquest - Julian Stockwin
> 2. Dominion - C J Sansom
> 3. Winter in Madrid C J Sansom
> 4. The Fields of Death Simon Scarrow
> ...



*60. Memoirs of a Geezer - Jah Wobble
61. Eat my Heart Out - Zoe Pilger
*
Less than 300 pages but the book that has taken the longest to read in about ten years!


----------



## MrSki (Sep 24, 2014)

ringo said:


> 1/35 Stoner - John Williams
> 2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
> 3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
> 4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
> ...


Only one more to go till you hit your target. What you going to do for the rest of the year?


----------



## ringo (Sep 24, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Only one more to go till you hit your target. What you going to do for the rest of the year?



Got about 12 in my to 'read pile' but have to confess this does make a difference. I love keeping track of what I've read and seeing what everyone else is reading, but I reckon a couple of times a year I think about reading a huge book and put it down because it might stop me reaching my target. Even though it doesn't matter and is almost the opposite of what this thread is about


----------



## MrSki (Sep 24, 2014)

ringo said:


> Got about 12 in my to 'read pile' but have to confess this does make a difference. I love keeping track of what I've read and seeing what everyone else is reading, but I reckon a couple of times a year I think about reading a huge book and put it down because it might stop me reaching my target. Even though it doesn't matter and is almost the opposite of what this thread is about


Try reading Eat My heart Out by Zoe Pilger. It certainly slowed down my book count for the year.

On second thoughts don't. Read a huge book instead. 

I did over a hundred last year & some were big books but I was on the dole.


----------



## ringo (Sep 24, 2014)

MrSki said:


> On second thoughts don't. Read a huge book instead.



Could go either way, there's also some quite lightweight page turner stuff I might read.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 24, 2014)

ringo said:


> Could go either way, there's also some quite lightweight page turner stuff I might read.


I find that if I read a big book & it comes to a slow patch, I can stick a lightweight inbetween & then go back to the heavy. The trouble with big books is that unless it is part of a series I always feel at a bit of a loss when I finish it.


----------



## ringo (Sep 24, 2014)

MrSki said:


> I find that if I read a big book & it comes to a slow patch, I can stick a lightweight inbetween & then go back to the heavy. The trouble with big books is that unless it is part of a series I always feel at a bit of a loss when I finish it.



If I do that I don't go back to it. Don Quixote springs to mind. Perhaps I should try it


----------



## Kidda (Sep 24, 2014)

1/20- War and Peace by Ricky Hatton
2/20- The universe verses Alex Woods by Gavin Extence
3/20- Deadliest Catch Desperate Hours- by Discovery
4/20- The little old lady who broke all the rules by Catharina Ingleman-Sungberg
5/20- The Blind Man's Garden by Nadeem Aslam
6/20- The Naked Drinking Club by Rhona Cameron
7/20- The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown
8/20- K-Pax by Gene Brewer
9/20- The Miseducation of Cameron Post by Emily M Danforth
10/20- The Girl with the dragon tattoo by Stieg Larsson
11/20- The Girl Who Played With Fire by Stieg Larsson
12/20- The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets Nest by Stieg Larsson
13/20- Stieg by Jan-Erik Petersson
14/20- The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown
15/20- Glory in Death by J.D. Robb
16/20- A Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin
17/20- The mysterious affair at Styles by Agatha Christie
18/20- Murder on the Orient Express by Agatha Christie
19/20- The Cross and the Switchblade by David Wilkerson


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 26, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*
38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston
39/60 - Stephen King - Mr Mercedes
40/60 - Ruth Rendell - Talking to Strange Men
41/60 - Hilary Mantel - Fludd
42/60 - Beverley Naidoo - The Other Side of Truth*
43/60 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes
44/60 - Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
45/60 - Stephen King & Joe Hill - In the Long Grass + Justin David - The Pharmacist
46/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Motel Life
47/60 - Peter James - Want you Dead
48/60 - Peter Silverton - Filthy English: The how, why, when & what of everyday swearing
49/60 - Robert Galbraith - The Silkworm
50/60 - Barbara Vine - The Blood Doctor
51/60 - Jon McGregor - If Nobody Speaks of Remarkable Things
52/60 - John Williams - Stoner
53/60 - Simon Lewis - Go
54/60 - Eds. Meg Barker, Andreas Vossler & Darren Langdridge - Understanding counselling & psychotherapy

*55/60 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale*


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 26, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas
17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas
18/50 The Cotton-Pickers by B. Traven
19/50 Mr. Bevan's Dream: Why Britain Needs Its Welfare State by Sue Townsend
20/50 Raid and the Blackest Sheep by Harri Nykanen
21/50 True Confessions of Adrian Mole, Margaret Hilda Roberts and Susan Lilian Townsend by Sue Townsend (Reread)
22/50 Maigret on the Riviera by Georges Simenon
23/50 The Big Man by William McIlvanney (Reread)
24/50 Grange Hill Gone Wild by Robert Leeson (Reread)
25/50 Grange Hill For Sale by Robert Leeson
26/50 Grange Hill Rules O.K? by Robert Leeson (Reread)
27/50 Going to Sea in a Sieve by Danny Baker
28/50 Harpole and Foxberrow, General Publishers by J. L. Carr
29/50 Futility: A Novel by William Gerhardie
30/50 Mad World: An Oral History of New Wave Artists and Songs That Defined the 1980s by Lori Majewski and Jonathan Bernstein
31/50 Soul Circus by George P. Pelecanos
32/50 Hell to Pay by George P. Pelecanos
33/50 Love on the Supertax by Marghanita Laski
34/50 The Leader by Gillian Freeman
35/50 Cassidy's Girl by David Goodis
36/50 Tramps, Workmates and Revolutionaries edited by H. Gustav Klaus
37/50 Kiss Her Goodbye by Allan Guthrie
38/50 God Save The Kinks by Rob Jovanovic
39/50 Repetitive Beat Generation edited by Steve Redhead
40/50 Toasted English by Marghanita Laski
41/50 On Leave by Daniel Anselme
42/50 Mr Love and Justice by Colin MacInnes
43/50 The Iron Staircase by Georges Simenon
44/50 Children of the Revolution by Peter Robinson
45/50 My Friend Maigret by Georges Simenon
46/50 The Mavericks: English Football When Flair Wore Flares by Rob Steen (Reread)
*
47/50 32 Programmes by Dave Roberts*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 27, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> on a fighting fantasy trip!
> 
> 54. Steve jackson & ian Livingstone - Titan: The Fighting Fantasy World
> 55. Ian Livingstone - Island Of The lizard King



56. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Allansia
57. Terry Pratchett - Night Watch


----------



## Me76 (Sep 27, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice
16/45 Silence, Natasha Preston 
17/45 48 Hours, J Jackson Bentley
18/45 Charlotte Street, Danny Wallace
19/45 Mr Mercedes, Stephen King 
20/45 Chameleon, J Jackson Bentley
21/45 Asylum, Amy Cross
22/45 Twenty Eight and a Half Wishes, Denise Grover Swank
23/45 A Grain of Truth, Zygmunt Miliszewski
24/45 The Dice Man, Luke Rhinehart
25/45 Death Whispers, Tamara Rose Blodgett
26/45 Keeping Mum, The Dark Angels Collective
27/45 Death Speaks, Tamara Rose Blodgett
28/45 Are You There God, It's Me, Margaret, Judy Blume
29/45 The Dominoe Boys, DM Mitchell
30/45 Infrared, Nancy Huston
31/45 Death Inception, Tamara Rose Blodgett
32/45 The Adult, Joe Stretch
33/45 Meatspace, Nikesh Shukla
34/45 A Reason to Kill, Michael Kerr
35/45 Wide Sargasso Sea, Jean Rhys
36/45 Odd Hours, Dean Koontz
37/45 Tiger Eyes, Judy Blume

Got really excited when the Judy Blume books came out on kindle and bought a few to relive my youth. Although I don't think I had actually read this one before but it's lovely. 

Still got Forever to come  saving it for some time off so I can gorge it in as few sittings as possible.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 27, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas
17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas
18/50 The Cotton-Pickers by B. Traven
19/50 Mr. Bevan's Dream: Why Britain Needs Its Welfare State by Sue Townsend
20/50 Raid and the Blackest Sheep by Harri Nykanen
21/50 True Confessions of Adrian Mole, Margaret Hilda Roberts and Susan Lilian Townsend by Sue Townsend (Reread)
22/50 Maigret on the Riviera by Georges Simenon
23/50 The Big Man by William McIlvanney (Reread)
24/50 Grange Hill Gone Wild by Robert Leeson (Reread)
25/50 Grange Hill For Sale by Robert Leeson
26/50 Grange Hill Rules O.K? by Robert Leeson (Reread)
27/50 Going to Sea in a Sieve by Danny Baker
28/50 Harpole and Foxberrow, General Publishers by J. L. Carr
29/50 Futility: A Novel by William Gerhardie
30/50 Mad World: An Oral History of New Wave Artists and Songs That Defined the 1980s by Lori Majewski and Jonathan Bernstein
31/50 Soul Circus by George P. Pelecanos
32/50 Hell to Pay by George P. Pelecanos
33/50 Love on the Supertax by Marghanita Laski
34/50 The Leader by Gillian Freeman
35/50 Cassidy's Girl by David Goodis
36/50 Tramps, Workmates and Revolutionaries edited by H. Gustav Klaus
37/50 Kiss Her Goodbye by Allan Guthrie
38/50 God Save The Kinks by Rob Jovanovic
39/50 Repetitive Beat Generation edited by Steve Redhead
40/50 Toasted English by Marghanita Laski
41/50 On Leave by Daniel Anselme
42/50 Mr Love and Justice by Colin MacInnes
43/50 The Iron Staircase by Georges Simenon
44/50 Children of the Revolution by Peter Robinson
45/50 My Friend Maigret by Georges Simenon
46/50 The Mavericks: English Football When Flair Wore Flares by Rob Steen (Reread)
47/50 32 Programmes by Dave Roberts
*
48/50 The Drop by Dennis Lehane*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 27, 2014)

1. Steinbeck / The Pearl
2. Bill Brayson / America, 1927
3. Bukowski - Women (misogynistic wank)
4. Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
5. Shelley - Frankenstein
6. London - Call Of The Wild
7. Bill Bryson - A Walk In The Woods
8. Jennifer Egan - A Visit From The Goon Squad
9*. *Leo Tolstoy - War And Peace
10. Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
11. Alexander Solzhenitsyn - August 1914
12. Hemingway - A Farewell to Arms
13. Joseph Conrad - Nostromo
14. Mario Vargas Llosa - Death in the Andes
15. Isabel Allende - House of Spirits
16. Ernest Hemingway - The Old Man and the Sea
17. Dan Delillo - Running Dog
18. Isabel Allende - Eva Luna
19. Owen Wister - The Virginian 
20. Bruce Chatwin - In Patagonia
21. Phillip Roth - Operation Shylock
22. Emile Zola - La Bete humaine
23. Evelyn Waugh - A Handful of Dust
24. John Steinbeck - Travels With Charley
25. John Steinbeck - The Winter of Our Discontent 
26. Graham Greene - The Tenth Man
27. Cormac McCarthy - Blood Meridian
28. Frank Herbert - Dune
29. George Pitcher - Death in Spain
30. Robert Olmstead - Far Bright Star
31. Nick Cave - And the Ass Saw the Angel 
32. Arabian Nights
33. *Roberto Bolano - 2666
*


----------



## iona (Sep 27, 2014)

1/40 Eon - Greg Bear
2/40 The Death of Ivan Ilyich and Other Stories - Leo Tolstoy
3/40 Mona Lisa Overdrive - William Gibson
4/40 NVQs for Dental Nurses - Carole Hollins
5/40 The State of the Art- Iain M. Banks
6/40 The Highway Men - Ken MacLeod
7/40 Wrong Place, Wrong Time - Simon Kernick
8/40 The Bat - Jo Nesbo
9/40 Close to the Bone - Stuart MacBride
10/40 Mirrorshades: The Cyberpunk Anthology - Bruce Sterling (ed.) & others
11/40 We Have always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
12/40 Black Glass - John Shirley
13/40 Hunger - Knut Hamsun
14/40 Random Acts of Senseless Violence - Jack Womack
15/40 Implant Dental Nursing - Suzanne Morkus & Ulpee R Darbar
16/40 Poppet - Mo Hayder
17/40 Hull Zero Three - Greg Bear
18/40 A Song For The Dying - Stuart MacBride
19/40 Night Sessions - Ken MacLeod
20/40 Cockroaches - Jo Nesbo
21/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds


----------



## ringo (Sep 29, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese
13/35 The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje
14/35 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
15/35 The Tempest - William Shakespeare
16/35 Invisible Monsters - Chuck Palahniuk
17/35 Postcards - Annie Proulx
18/35 Broken Angels - Richard K Morgan
19/35 A Gun For Sale - Graham Greene
20/35 The Giant, O'Brien - Hilary Mantel
21/35 Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
22/35 Independence Day - Richard Ford
23/35 Beloved - Toni Morrison
24/35 Flatland: A Romance of Many Dimensions - Edwin A Abbot
25/35 A Walk In The Woods - Rediscovering America On The Appalachian Trail - Bill Bryson
26/35 131: A Time-Shifting Gnostic Hooligan Road Novel - Julian Cope
27/35 Survivor - Chuck Palahniuk
28/35 Selected Stories - Anton Chekhov
29/35 The News Where You Are - Catherine O'Flynn
30/35 Wide Sargasso Sea - Jean Rhys
31/35 To Kill A Mocking Bird - Harper Lee
32/35 A Room With A View - E. M. Forster
33/35 Farewell, My Lovely - Raymond Chandler
34/35 Dead Man's Walk - Larry McMurtry
35/35 An American Dream - Norman Mailer


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 29, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 56. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Allansia
> 57. Terry Pratchett - Night Watch



58. Bryan talbot - The Tale Of One Bad Rat


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> 29/75 the far side of the world
> 30/75 the castle of otranto
> 31/75 dream of lhasa: the life of nikolay przhevalsky


32/75 the reverse of the medal


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie
31/50- Flashman - George MacDonald Fraser
32/50 - The Hobbit - J R R Tolkien
33/50 - The Son -  Jo Nesbo
34/50 - Labyrinth - Kate Mosse
35/50 - Under the Dome - Stephen King
36/50 - Hard Landing - Stephen Leather
37/50 - The Woods - Harlan Coben
38/50 - 5 Days in May: The Coalition and Beyond - Andrew Adonis


----------



## belboid (Sep 30, 2014)

1/30 - Dan Hancox - The Village Against the World
2/30 - Mark Kermode - Hatchet Job. Love Movies, Hate Critics
3/30 - S Alexander Reed - Assimilate: a Critical History of Industrial Music
4/30 - Robin Cooper - The Timewasters Letters
5/30 - McKenzie Wark - The Beach Beneath The Street
6/30 - Carla Norton - The Edge of Normal
7/30 - Ismail Kadare - The Accident
8/30 - Robert W Chanbers - The King In Yellow
9/30 - Andrea Pirlo - I Think Therefore I Play
10/30 - Steve Peters - The Chimp Paradox
11/30 - Susan Hill - Black Sheep
12/30 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
13/30 - Iain Banks - Raw Spirit
14/40 - Donald Fagen - Eminent Hipsters
15/30 - Julian Cope - One Three One - A Time-Shifting Gnostic Hooligan Road Novel
16/30 - Ismail Kadare - Chronicle In Stone
17/30 - Viv Albertine - Clothes, Clothes, Clothes, Music, Music, Music, Boys, Boys, Boys
18/30 - Peter May - Entry Island
19/30 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
20/30 - Iain Pears - An Instance of the Fingerprint
21/30 - David Mitchell - The Bone Clocks

*22/30 - Howard Jacobson - J*


----------



## Kidda (Sep 30, 2014)

1/20- War and Peace by Ricky Hatton
2/20- The universe verses Alex Woods by Gavin Extence
3/20- Deadliest Catch Desperate Hours- by Discovery
4/20- The little old lady who broke all the rules by Catharina Ingleman-Sungberg
5/20- The Blind Man's Garden by Nadeem Aslam
6/20- The Naked Drinking Club by Rhona Cameron
7/20- The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown
8/20- K-Pax by Gene Brewer
9/20- The Miseducation of Cameron Post by Emily M Danforth
10/20- The Girl with the dragon tattoo by Stieg Larsson
11/20- The Girl Who Played With Fire by Stieg Larsson
12/20- The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets Nest by Stieg Larsson
13/20- Stieg by Jan-Erik Petersson
14/20- The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown
15/20- Glory in Death by J.D. Robb
16/20- A Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin
17/20- The mysterious affair at Styles by Agatha Christie
18/20- Murder on the Orient Express by Agatha Christie
19/20- The Cross and the Switchblade by David Wilkerson
20/20- Giving The Finger; Risking it all to fish the worlds deadliest seas by Captain Scott Campbell Junior

Target reached in 9 months. Not bad going for me.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie
31/50- Flashman - George MacDonald Fraser
32/50 - The Hobbit - J R R Tolkien
33/50 - The Son -  Jo Nesbo
34/50 - Labyrinth - Kate Mosse
35/50 - Under the Dome - Stephen King
36/50 - Hard Landing - Stephen Leather
37/50 - The Woods - Harlan Coben
38/50 - 5 Days in May: The Coalition and Beyond - Andrew Adonis
39/50 - One Summer : America 1927 - Bill Bryson


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 1, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas
17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas
18/50 The Cotton-Pickers by B. Traven
19/50 Mr. Bevan's Dream: Why Britain Needs Its Welfare State by Sue Townsend
20/50 Raid and the Blackest Sheep by Harri Nykanen
21/50 True Confessions of Adrian Mole, Margaret Hilda Roberts and Susan Lilian Townsend by Sue Townsend (Reread)
22/50 Maigret on the Riviera by Georges Simenon
23/50 The Big Man by William McIlvanney (Reread)
24/50 Grange Hill Gone Wild by Robert Leeson (Reread)
25/50 Grange Hill For Sale by Robert Leeson
26/50 Grange Hill Rules O.K? by Robert Leeson (Reread)
27/50 Going to Sea in a Sieve by Danny Baker
28/50 Harpole and Foxberrow, General Publishers by J. L. Carr
29/50 Futility: A Novel by William Gerhardie
30/50 Mad World: An Oral History of New Wave Artists and Songs That Defined the 1980s by Lori Majewski and Jonathan Bernstein
31/50 Soul Circus by George P. Pelecanos
32/50 Hell to Pay by George P. Pelecanos
33/50 Love on the Supertax by Marghanita Laski
34/50 The Leader by Gillian Freeman
35/50 Cassidy's Girl by David Goodis
36/50 Tramps, Workmates and Revolutionaries edited by H. Gustav Klaus
37/50 Kiss Her Goodbye by Allan Guthrie
38/50 God Save The Kinks by Rob Jovanovic
39/50 Repetitive Beat Generation edited by Steve Redhead
40/50 Toasted English by Marghanita Laski
41/50 On Leave by Daniel Anselme
42/50 Mr Love and Justice by Colin MacInnes
43/50 The Iron Staircase by Georges Simenon
44/50 Children of the Revolution by Peter Robinson
45/50 My Friend Maigret by Georges Simenon
46/50 The Mavericks: English Football When Flair Wore Flares by Rob Steen (Reread)
47/50 32 Programmes by Dave Roberts
48/50 The Drop by Dennis Lehane
*
49/50 Tom Mann by Joseph White*
A short biography of Tom Mann that was published as part of Manchester University Press's 'Lives of the Left' biographical series.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 2, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*
38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston
39/60 - Stephen King - Mr Mercedes
40/60 - Ruth Rendell - Talking to Strange Men
41/60 - Hilary Mantel - Fludd
42/60 - Beverley Naidoo - The Other Side of Truth*
43/60 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes
44/60 - Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
45/60 - Stephen King & Joe Hill - In the Long Grass + Justin David - The Pharmacist
46/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Motel Life
47/60 - Peter James - Want you Dead
48/60 - Peter Silverton - Filthy English: The how, why, when & what of everyday swearing
49/60 - Robert Galbraith - The Silkworm
50/60 - Barbara Vine - The Blood Doctor
51/60 - Jon McGregor - If Nobody Speaks of Remarkable Things
52/60 - John Williams - Stoner
53/60 - Simon Lewis - Go
54/60 - Eds. Meg Barker, Andreas Vossler & Darren Langdridge - Understanding counselling & psychotherapy
55/60 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale

*56/60 - Jedidiah Ayres - Peckerwood*


----------



## spartacus mills (Oct 4, 2014)

01 Raymond Chandler: Farewell My Lovely
02 Raymond Chandler: The Long Goodbye
03 Kenneth Grant: Remembering Aleister Crowley
04 Jonathan Meades: Museum Without Walls
05 Fiona Shoop: How to Deal in Antiques
06 Norm Longley: The Rough Guide to Hungary
07 (Edited by) Nick Caistor: Faber Book of Contemporary Latin American Short Stories
08 Toni Morrison: Jazz
09 Cormac McCarthy: Blood Meridian
10 JG Ballard: The Drowned World
11 Dina Iordanova: Cinema of the Other Europe: The Industry and Artistry of East Central European Film
12 Gyula Krudy: Sunflower
13 Dina Iordanova: Cinema of Flames : Balkan Film Culture and the Media
14 Fyodor Dostoyevsky: Notes From Underground
15 John Cunningham: Hungarian Cinema – from coffee house to multiplex
16 Emile Zola: La Bete Humaine
17 Dominique Nasta: Contemporary Romanian Cinema – The History of an Unexpected Miracle
18 Kenneth Grant: Grist to Whose Mill?
19 Vera Hughes & David Weller: Set Up a Successful Small Business
20 Misha Glenny: The Fall of Yugoslavia
21 Michel _Houellebecq_: Whatever
22 (Edited by Dina Iordanova): Cinema of the Balkans
23 Arthur Koestler: Arrival and Departure
24 Fiona Shoop: How to Profit from Auctions
25 John Williams: Butcher's Crossing
26 Tom Chrystal and Beata Dosa: Walking in Hungary
27 Geoff Nicholson: The Lost Art of Walking
28 Irvine Welsh: Skagboys
29 Elmore Leonard: Riding the Rap
30 Graham McLaren: Ceramics of the 1960s
31 Ismail Kadare: The General of the Dead Army
32 Viv Albertine: Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
33 Hubert Selby Jr: Last Exit to Brooklyn
34 Edward Bunker: Dog Eat Dog
35 Ismail Kadare: The Ghost Rider (aka Doruntine)
36 Gary Phillips: Perdition USA
37 Tony Thorne: Countess Dracula – Life and Times of Elisabeth Bathory, the Blood Countess
*38 Thomas Eidson: Sister Agnes‘ Stand
39 Wu Ming: Altai
40 Ismail Kadare: The Successor
41 Walter Mosely: The Man In My Basement
42 Valentine Penrose: The Bloody Countess, Atrocities of Erzsebet Bathory *


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 4, 2014)

MrSki said:


> I find that if I read a big book & it comes to a slow patch, I can stick a lightweight inbetween & then go back to the heavy.



i do this all the time.  i find it helps if i'm struggling with something loooong.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 4, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 58. Bryan talbot - The Tale Of One Bad Rat



59. Ben Counter - Battle For The Abyss


----------



## Me76 (Oct 4, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice
16/45 Silence, Natasha Preston 
17/45 48 Hours, J Jackson Bentley
18/45 Charlotte Street, Danny Wallace
19/45 Mr Mercedes, Stephen King 
20/45 Chameleon, J Jackson Bentley
21/45 Asylum, Amy Cross
22/45 Twenty Eight and a Half Wishes, Denise Grover Swank
23/45 A Grain of Truth, Zygmunt Miliszewski
24/45 The Dice Man, Luke Rhinehart
25/45 Death Whispers, Tamara Rose Blodgett
26/45 Keeping Mum, The Dark Angels Collective
27/45 Death Speaks, Tamara Rose Blodgett
28/45 Are You There God, It's Me, Margaret, Judy Blume
29/45 The Dominoe Boys, DM Mitchell
30/45 Infrared, Nancy Huston
31/45 Death Inception, Tamara Rose Blodgett
32/45 The Adult, Joe Stretch
33/45 Meatspace, Nikesh Shukla
34/45 A Reason to Kill, Michael Kerr
35/45 Wide Sargasso Sea, Jean Rhys
36/45 Odd Hours, Dean Koontz
37/45 Tiger Eyes, Judy Blume

38/45 The Hitman's Guide to Housecleaning, Hallgrimur Helgason - got this free on an offer on Amazon. Its interesting but ends rather abruptly which threw me.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 5, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi
26/60 Jojo poluje na Pisankę - Sujatha Lalgudi
27/60 Knüppelharter Valentin - Ludmilla Vaginowa
28/60 The Shockwave Rider - John Brunner
29/60 Männer sind Helden - Jo Berlin
30/60 Co Wiesz, Co Wiedzę? (Do You Know What I Can See?) - Richárde
31/60 Isla Boi Się Wody (Isla the Rat Terrier is Afraid of Water) - Richárde
32/60 Insufficiently Welsh - Griff Rhy Jones
33/60 And Life Was Good and Happy: Memory, Identity and Nostalgia in Eastern Germany - Liam Hoare
34/60 Chef ade - So kann ich nicht arbeiten! - Kirsten Wendt
35/60 Drinking With Dead Women Writers - Elaine Ambrose
36/60 Susie Orbach On Eating - Susie Orbach
37/60 My Wife Has Alzheimer's - J Wesley Sullivan
38/60 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
39/60 The Soul of Man Under Socialism - Oscar Wilde
40/60 Froschkuss - Jo Berlin
41/60 True Confessions of Margaret Hilda Roberts Aged 14 1/4 - Sue Townsend
42/60 The Bicycle Teacher - Campbell Jefferys
43/60 You Had Me At Hello - Mhairi McFarlane
44/60 Dzień wesołej zabawy Jojo (Jojo the naughty elephant) - Sujatha Lalgudi
45/60 Contes du jour et de la nuit - Guy de Maupassant
46/60 The Library of Unrequited Love - Sophie Divry
47/60 Alexanderplatz - Georg Diez
48/60 Workaholic (French edition) - Morgan Magnin & Rosalys
49/60 Jasper The Not a Witch - Andrew James Walker
50/60 American Interior: The Quixotic Journey of John Evans - Gruff Rhys
51/60 The Circular Staircase - Mary Roberts Rinehart
52/60 Learn Polish parallel text - bilingual easy stories English-Polish - Polyglot Planet Publishing
53/60 The Pseudonomicon - Phil Hine
54/60 When a Man Marries - Mary Roberts Rinehart
55/60 Small World - David Lodge
56/60 The Zombie Survivial Guide - Max Brooks
57/60 Czy jestem mała? - Phillipp Winterberg & Nadja Wichmann
58/60 Devoted to Death: Santa Muerte, the Skeleton Saint R. Andrew Chestnut
59/60 GlücksWeib by Simone Malina.  Not recommended.  Every time the writer got stuck with the plot, she cheated.  A ridiculously random ending.  Far too long getting to what was supposed to be the main bit of the story.


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 5, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


59. Maddaddam -  Margaret Atwood 
60. Unless - Carol Shields


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie
31/50- Flashman - George MacDonald Fraser
32/50 - The Hobbit - J R R Tolkien
33/50 - The Son -  Jo Nesbo
34/50 - Labyrinth - Kate Mosse
35/50 - Under the Dome - Stephen King
36/50 - Hard Landing - Stephen Leather
37/50 - The Woods - Harlan Coben
38/50 - 5 Days in May: The Coalition and Beyond - Andrew Adonis
39/50 - One Summer : America 1927 - Bill Bryson
40/50 - 1356 - Bernard Cornwell


----------



## ringo (Oct 6, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese
13/35 The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje
14/35 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
15/35 The Tempest - William Shakespeare
16/35 Invisible Monsters - Chuck Palahniuk
17/35 Postcards - Annie Proulx
18/35 Broken Angels - Richard K Morgan
19/35 A Gun For Sale - Graham Greene
20/35 The Giant, O'Brien - Hilary Mantel
21/35 Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
22/35 Independence Day - Richard Ford
23/35 Beloved - Toni Morrison
24/35 Flatland: A Romance of Many Dimensions - Edwin A Abbot
25/35 A Walk In The Woods - Rediscovering America On The Appalachian Trail - Bill Bryson
26/35 131: A Time-Shifting Gnostic Hooligan Road Novel - Julian Cope
27/35 Survivor - Chuck Palahniuk
28/35 Selected Stories - Anton Chekhov
29/35 The News Where You Are - Catherine O'Flynn
30/35 Wide Sargasso Sea - Jean Rhys
31/35 To Kill A Mocking Bird - Harper Lee
32/35 A Room With A View - E. M. Forster
33/35 Farewell, My Lovely - Raymond Chandler
34/35 Dead Man's Walk - Larry McMurtry
35/35 An American Dream - Norman Mailer
36/35 The Heart is a Lonely Hunter - Carson McCullers


----------



## Kidda (Oct 8, 2014)

1/20- War and Peace by Ricky Hatton
2/20- The universe verses Alex Woods by Gavin Extence
3/20- Deadliest Catch Desperate Hours- by Discovery
4/20- The little old lady who broke all the rules by Catharina Ingleman-Sungberg
5/20- The Blind Man's Garden by Nadeem Aslam
6/20- The Naked Drinking Club by Rhona Cameron
7/20- The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown
8/20- K-Pax by Gene Brewer
9/20- The Miseducation of Cameron Post by Emily M Danforth
10/20- The Girl with the dragon tattoo by Stieg Larsson
11/20- The Girl Who Played With Fire by Stieg Larsson
12/20- The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets Nest by Stieg Larsson
13/20- Stieg by Jan-Erik Petersson
14/20- The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown
15/20- Glory in Death by J.D. Robb
16/20- A Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin
17/20- The mysterious affair at Styles by Agatha Christie
18/20- Murder on the Orient Express by Agatha Christie
19/20- The Cross and the Switchblade by David Wilkerson
20/20- Giving The Finger; Risking it all to fish the worlds deadliest seas by Captain Scott Campbell Junior
21/20- Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie
31/50- Flashman - George MacDonald Fraser
32/50 - The Hobbit - J R R Tolkien
33/50 - The Son -  Jo Nesbo
34/50 - Labyrinth - Kate Mosse
35/50 - Under the Dome - Stephen King
36/50 - Hard Landing - Stephen Leather
37/50 - The Woods - Harlan Coben
38/50 - 5 Days in May: The Coalition and Beyond - Andrew Adonis
39/50 - One Summer : America 1927 - Bill Bryson
40/50 - 1356 - Bernard Cornwell
41/50 - Peckerwood - Jedidiah Ayres 

excellent recommendation from BoatieBird


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 9, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*
38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston
39/60 - Stephen King - Mr Mercedes
40/60 - Ruth Rendell - Talking to Strange Men
41/60 - Hilary Mantel - Fludd
42/60 - Beverley Naidoo - The Other Side of Truth*
43/60 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes
44/60 - Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
45/60 - Stephen King & Joe Hill - In the Long Grass + Justin David - The Pharmacist
46/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Motel Life
47/60 - Peter James - Want you Dead
48/60 - Peter Silverton - Filthy English: The how, why, when & what of everyday swearing
49/60 - Robert Galbraith - The Silkworm
50/60 - Barbara Vine - The Blood Doctor
51/60 - Jon McGregor - If Nobody Speaks of Remarkable Things
52/60 - John Williams - Stoner
53/60 - Simon Lewis - Go
54/60 - Eds. Meg Barker, Andreas Vossler & Darren Langdridge - Understanding counselling & psychotherapy
55/60 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
56/60 - Jedidiah Ayres - Peckerwood

*57/60 - Lee Child - Killing Floor*


----------



## belboid (Oct 9, 2014)

1/30 - Dan Hancox - The Village Against the World
2/30 - Mark Kermode - Hatchet Job. Love Movies, Hate Critics
3/30 - S Alexander Reed - Assimilate: a Critical History of Industrial Music
4/30 - Robin Cooper - The Timewasters Letters
5/30 - McKenzie Wark - The Beach Beneath The Street
6/30 - Carla Norton - The Edge of Normal
7/30 - Ismail Kadare - The Accident
8/30 - Robert W Chanbers - The King In Yellow
9/30 - Andrea Pirlo - I Think Therefore I Play
10/30 - Steve Peters - The Chimp Paradox
11/30 - Susan Hill - Black Sheep
12/30 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
13/30 - Iain Banks - Raw Spirit
14/40 - Donald Fagen - Eminent Hipsters
15/30 - Julian Cope - One Three One - A Time-Shifting Gnostic Hooligan Road Novel
16/30 - Ismail Kadare - Chronicle In Stone
17/30 - Viv Albertine - Clothes, Clothes, Clothes, Music, Music, Music, Boys, Boys, Boys
18/30 - Peter May - Entry Island
19/30 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
20/30 - Iain Pears - An Instance of the Fingerprint
21/30 - David Mitchell - The Bone Clocks
22/30 - Howard Jacobson - J
*23/30 - Phil Brett - Comrades Come Rally
24/30 - Hilary Mantel - The Assassination of Margaret Thatcher*


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 10, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas
17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas
18/50 The Cotton-Pickers by B. Traven
19/50 Mr. Bevan's Dream: Why Britain Needs Its Welfare State by Sue Townsend
20/50 Raid and the Blackest Sheep by Harri Nykanen
21/50 True Confessions of Adrian Mole, Margaret Hilda Roberts and Susan Lilian Townsend by Sue Townsend (Reread)
22/50 Maigret on the Riviera by Georges Simenon
23/50 The Big Man by William McIlvanney (Reread)
24/50 Grange Hill Gone Wild by Robert Leeson (Reread)
25/50 Grange Hill For Sale by Robert Leeson
26/50 Grange Hill Rules O.K? by Robert Leeson (Reread)
27/50 Going to Sea in a Sieve by Danny Baker
28/50 Harpole and Foxberrow, General Publishers by J. L. Carr
29/50 Futility: A Novel by William Gerhardie
30/50 Mad World: An Oral History of New Wave Artists and Songs That Defined the 1980s by Lori Majewski and Jonathan Bernstein
31/50 Soul Circus by George P. Pelecanos
32/50 Hell to Pay by George P. Pelecanos
33/50 Love on the Supertax by Marghanita Laski
34/50 The Leader by Gillian Freeman
35/50 Cassidy's Girl by David Goodis
36/50 Tramps, Workmates and Revolutionaries edited by H. Gustav Klaus
37/50 Kiss Her Goodbye by Allan Guthrie
38/50 God Save The Kinks by Rob Jovanovic
39/50 Repetitive Beat Generation edited by Steve Redhead
40/50 Toasted English by Marghanita Laski
41/50 On Leave by Daniel Anselme
42/50 Mr Love and Justice by Colin MacInnes
43/50 The Iron Staircase by Georges Simenon
44/50 Children of the Revolution by Peter Robinson
45/50 My Friend Maigret by Georges Simenon
46/50 The Mavericks: English Football When Flair Wore Flares by Rob Steen (Reread)
47/50 32 Programmes by Dave Roberts
48/50 The Drop by Dennis Lehane
49/50 Tom Mann by Joseph White
*
50/50 A Masculine Ending by Joan Smith*


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 10, 2014)

Lots of targets being met early this year


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 10, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*
38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston
39/60 - Stephen King - Mr Mercedes
40/60 - Ruth Rendell - Talking to Strange Men
41/60 - Hilary Mantel - Fludd
42/60 - Beverley Naidoo - The Other Side of Truth*
43/60 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes
44/60 - Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
45/60 - Stephen King & Joe Hill - In the Long Grass + Justin David - The Pharmacist
46/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Motel Life
47/60 - Peter James - Want you Dead
48/60 - Peter Silverton - Filthy English: The how, why, when & what of everyday swearing
49/60 - Robert Galbraith - The Silkworm
50/60 - Barbara Vine - The Blood Doctor
51/60 - Jon McGregor - If Nobody Speaks of Remarkable Things
52/60 - John Williams - Stoner
53/60 - Simon Lewis - Go
54/60 - Eds. Meg Barker, Andreas Vossler & Darren Langdridge - Understanding counselling & psychotherapy
55/60 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
56/60 - Jedidiah Ayres - Peckerwood
57/60 - Lee Child - Killing Floor

*58/60 - Various - OxCrimes (crime anthology)
59/60 - J.K.Rowling - Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone*


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> 32/75 the reverse of the medal


the lily and the lion 33/75
the letter of marque 34/75


----------



## Me76 (Oct 11, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice
16/45 Silence, Natasha Preston 
17/45 48 Hours, J Jackson Bentley
18/45 Charlotte Street, Danny Wallace
19/45 Mr Mercedes, Stephen King 
20/45 Chameleon, J Jackson Bentley
21/45 Asylum, Amy Cross
22/45 Twenty Eight and a Half Wishes, Denise Grover Swank
23/45 A Grain of Truth, Zygmunt Miliszewski
24/45 The Dice Man, Luke Rhinehart
25/45 Death Whispers, Tamara Rose Blodgett
26/45 Keeping Mum, The Dark Angels Collective
27/45 Death Speaks, Tamara Rose Blodgett
28/45 Are You There God, It's Me, Margaret, Judy Blume
29/45 The Dominoe Boys, DM Mitchell
30/45 Infrared, Nancy Huston
31/45 Death Inception, Tamara Rose Blodgett
32/45 The Adult, Joe Stretch
33/45 Meatspace, Nikesh Shukla
34/45 A Reason to Kill, Michael Kerr
35/45 Wide Sargasso Sea, Jean Rhys
36/45 Odd Hours, Dean Koontz
37/45 Tiger Eyes, Judy Blume
38/45 The Hitman's Guide to Housecleaning, Hallgrimur Helgason

39/45 Starter For Ten, David Nicholls - really good depiction of an awkward teen in the eighties. .  I enjoyed One Day and this one was on for 99p.  I would definitely pay full price for more of his.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 11, 2014)

Can I just ask how do people keep track of their books for this thread?  I have a note that I keep and update. And have kept the ones from the last two years I have taken part also. 

It's easy to update whenever I finish a book and also really interesting to look back on. 

Yours?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2014)

Me76 said:


> 1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
> 2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
> 3/45 Stoner, John Williams
> 4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
> ...


It is a good depiction, I was an awkward teen in the 80s


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2014)

Me76 said:


> Can I just ask how do people keep track of their books for this thread?  I have a note that I keep and update. And have kept the ones from the last two years I have taken part also.
> 
> It's easy to update whenever I finish a book and also really interesting to look back on.
> 
> Yours?


I post them on pinterest


----------



## Greebo (Oct 11, 2014)

Me76 said:


> Can I just ask how do people keep track of their books for this thread? <snip>


I find it easy enough to find my latest posts in the year's thread and C&P from that into a fresh reply.  Not that interested in keeping track of what I read from year to year.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 11, 2014)

Me76 said:


> Can I just ask how do people keep track of their books for this thread?  I have a note that I keep and update. And have kept the ones from the last two years I have taken part also.
> 
> It's easy to update whenever I finish a book and also really interesting to look back on.
> 
> Yours?


I just look at my library account. Nearly all the books I have read over the last couple of years are from there.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 11, 2014)

*1. *Conquest - Julian Stockwin
2. Dominion - C J Sansom
3. Winter in Madrid C J Sansom
4. The Fields of Death Simon Scarrow
5. My Little Armalite James Hawes
6. Brethren Robyn Young
7.The guns of El Kebir John Wilcox
8. Brass Helen Walsh
9.Four days in June Iain Gale
10.Siege of Khartoum John Wilcox
11.Betrayal - Julian Stockwin
12. Crusade - Robyn Young
13.The Shangani Patrol - John Wilcox
14.The War of the Dragon Lady - John Wilcox
15.Caribbee - Julian Stockwin
16. Requiem - Robyn Young
17. Weekend - William McIlvanney
18. The Universe versus Alex Wood - Gavin Extence
19. Mr Toppit - Charles Elton
20. The No.1 Ladies' Dectective Agency - Alexander McCall Smith
21. Tears of the Giraffe - Alexander McCall Smith
22. Morality for Beautiful Girls - Alexander McCall Smith
23. The Kalahari Typing School for Men - Alexander McCall Smith
24. The Full Cupboard of Life - Alexander McCall Smith
25. In the Company of Cheerful Ladies - Alexander McCall Smith
26. Blue Shoes and Happiness - Alexander McCall Smith
27. The Good Husband of Zebra Drive - Alexander McCall Smith
28. Seaflower – Julian Stockwin
29.The Miracle at Speedy Motors - Alexander McCall Smith
30. Tea Time for the Traditionally Built - Alexander McCall Smith
31. The Double Comfort Safari Club - Alexander McCall Smith
32. The Saturday Big Tent Wedding Party – Alexander McCall Smith
33. The Limpopo Academy of Private Detection – Alexander McCall Smith
34. The Minor Adjustment Beauty Salon – Alexander McCall Smith
35. The Fictional Man – Al Ewing
36. Fire across the Veldt – John Wilcox
37. Bayonets along the Border – John Wilcox
38. Idiopathy – Sam Byers
39. The two ½ Pillars of Wisdom - Alexander McCall Smith
40. Unusual uses for Olive Oil - Alexander McCall Smith
41. The Explorer – James Smythe
42. La’s Orchestra Saves the World – Alexander McCall Smith
43. 44 Scotland Street – Alexander McCall Smith
44. The Sunday Philosophy Club - Alexander McCall Smith
45. Friends, Lovers, Chocolate - Alexander McCall Smith
46.The Right Attitude to Rain - Alexander McCall Smith
47. The Careful use of Compliments - Alexander McCall Smith
48. Espresso Tales – Alexander McCall Smith
49. Love over Scotland – Alexander McCall Smith
50. The World According to Bertie – Alexander McCall Smith
51. The Unbearable Lightness of Scones – Alexander McCall Smith
52. The Importance of being Seven – Alexander McCall Smith
53. Bertie Sings the Blues – Alexander McCall Smith
54. Corduroy Mansions – Alexander McCall Smith
55. The Dog that came in from the Cold – Alexander McCall Smith
56. A Conspiracy of Friends – Alexander McCall Smith
57. This is not a Love Song – Karen Duve Translated by Anthea Bell
58. Dream Angus – Alexander McCall Smith
59. The Comfort of Saturdays – Alexander McCall Smith
60. Memoirs of a Geezer - Jah Wobble
61. Eat my Heart Out - Zoe Pilger

62.* Lionheart - Thorvald Steen *translated by James Anderson. (Don't bother)


----------



## MrSki (Oct 11, 2014)

I read 59 books in the first seven months of this year but have only managed three in the last ten weeks. I need a page turner to get back into reading & help me cut down on my drinking. Admittedly the last couple of books were pretty shite but even so...


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 11, 2014)

Me76 said:


> Can I just ask how do people keep track of their books for this thread?  I have a note that I keep and update. And have kept the ones from the last two years I have taken part also.
> 
> It's easy to update whenever I finish a book and also really interesting to look back on.
> 
> Yours?



I use the booktracker app on Facebook.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 11, 2014)

50/50 A Masculine Ending by Joan Smith

*51/50 The Second Half by Roy Keane (with Roddy Doyle)*


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 11, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


61. They Came Like Swallows -  William Keepers Maxwell
62. Questioning The Millennium - Stephen Jay Gould


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Oct 11, 2014)

Still 0


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 12, 2014)

Greebo said:


> I find it easy enough to find my latest posts in the year's thread and C&P from that into a fresh reply.



This is how I do it.
I don't think I've missed any out.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 12, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 59. Ben Counter - Battle For The Abyss



60. Henry Zou - Emperor's Mercy


----------



## Greebo (Oct 12, 2014)

BoatieBird said:


> This is how I do it.
> I don't think I've missed any out.


Tbf I've omitted some of the real candyfloss reading, on the grounds that if they were devoured in less than half a day and didn't bear rereading they weren't worth keeping track of.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie
31/50- Flashman - George MacDonald Fraser
32/50 - The Hobbit - J R R Tolkien
33/50 - The Son -  Jo Nesbo
34/50 - Labyrinth - Kate Mosse
35/50 - Under the Dome - Stephen King
36/50 - Hard Landing - Stephen Leather
37/50 - The Woods - Harlan Coben
38/50 - 5 Days in May: The Coalition and Beyond - Andrew Adonis
39/50 - One Summer : America 1927 - Bill Bryson
40/50 - 1356 - Bernard Cornwell
41/50 - Peckerwood - Jedidiah Ayres
42/50 - Ten Plus One (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 14, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 60. Henry Zou - Emperor's Mercy



FINALLY FINISHED!  taken me weeks of reading on the tube 

61. Justin Marozzi - Tamerlane: Sword Of Islam, Conqueror Of The World.
Fascinating stuff, but it's not always the easiest of reads, hence taking so long.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 15, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*
38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston
39/60 - Stephen King - Mr Mercedes
40/60 - Ruth Rendell - Talking to Strange Men
41/60 - Hilary Mantel - Fludd
42/60 - Beverley Naidoo - The Other Side of Truth*
43/60 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes
44/60 - Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
45/60 - Stephen King & Joe Hill - In the Long Grass + Justin David - The Pharmacist
46/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Motel Life
47/60 - Peter James - Want you Dead
48/60 - Peter Silverton - Filthy English: The how, why, when & what of everyday swearing
49/60 - Robert Galbraith - The Silkworm
50/60 - Barbara Vine - The Blood Doctor
51/60 - Jon McGregor - If Nobody Speaks of Remarkable Things
52/60 - John Williams - Stoner
53/60 - Simon Lewis - Go
54/60 - Eds. Meg Barker, Andreas Vossler & Darren Langdridge - Understanding counselling & psychotherapy
55/60 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
56/60 - Jedidiah Ayres - Peckerwood
57/60 - Lee Child - Killing Floor
58/60 - Various - OxCrimes (crime anthology)
59/60 - J.K.Rowling - Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone*

*60/60 - Oliver Potzsch - The Hangman's Daughter
*
Target met with 2 1/2 months still to go


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie
31/50- Flashman - George MacDonald Fraser
32/50 - The Hobbit - J R R Tolkien
33/50 - The Son -  Jo Nesbo
34/50 - Labyrinth - Kate Mosse
35/50 - Under the Dome - Stephen King
36/50 - Hard Landing - Stephen Leather
37/50 - The Woods - Harlan Coben
38/50 - 5 Days in May: The Coalition and Beyond - Andrew Adonis
39/50 - One Summer : America 1927 - Bill Bryson
40/50 - 1356 - Bernard Cornwell
41/50 - Peckerwood - Jedidiah Ayres
42/50 - Ten Plus One (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - The Mugger  (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain


----------



## colbhoy (Oct 15, 2014)

1/20 - Laidlaw by William McIlvanney
2/20 - Heretic by Bernard Cornwell
3/20 - The Associate by John Grisham
4/20 - Glitz by Elmore Leonard
5/20 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
6/20 - The Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared by Jonas Jonasson
7/20 - The Bricklayer by Noah Boyd
8/20 - Child 44 by Tom Rob Smith
9/20 - Voodoo River by Robert Crais
10/20 - The Papers of Tony Veitch by William McIlvanney
11/20 - The Last Juror by John Grisham
12/20 - The Redeemer by Jo Nesbo
*13/20 - The Miracle of Castel Di Sangro by Joe McGinniss*


----------



## Greebo (Oct 16, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi
26/60 Jojo poluje na Pisankę - Sujatha Lalgudi
27/60 Knüppelharter Valentin - Ludmilla Vaginowa
28/60 The Shockwave Rider - John Brunner
29/60 Männer sind Helden - Jo Berlin
30/60 Co Wiesz, Co Wiedzę? (Do You Know What I Can See?) - Richárde
31/60 Isla Boi Się Wody (Isla the Rat Terrier is Afraid of Water) - Richárde
32/60 Insufficiently Welsh - Griff Rhy Jones
33/60 And Life Was Good and Happy: Memory, Identity and Nostalgia in Eastern Germany - Liam Hoare
34/60 Chef ade - So kann ich nicht arbeiten! - Kirsten Wendt
35/60 Drinking With Dead Women Writers - Elaine Ambrose
36/60 Susie Orbach On Eating - Susie Orbach
37/60 My Wife Has Alzheimer's - J Wesley Sullivan
38/60 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
39/60 The Soul of Man Under Socialism - Oscar Wilde
40/60 Froschkuss - Jo Berlin
41/60 True Confessions of Margaret Hilda Roberts Aged 14 1/4 - Sue Townsend
42/60 The Bicycle Teacher - Campbell Jefferys
43/60 You Had Me At Hello - Mhairi McFarlane
44/60 Dzień wesołej zabawy Jojo (Jojo the naughty elephant) - Sujatha Lalgudi
45/60 Contes du jour et de la nuit - Guy de Maupassant
46/60 The Library of Unrequited Love - Sophie Divry
47/60 Alexanderplatz - Georg Diez
48/60 Workaholic (French edition) - Morgan Magnin & Rosalys
49/60 Jasper The Not a Witch - Andrew James Walker
50/60 American Interior: The Quixotic Journey of John Evans - Gruff Rhys
51/60 The Circular Staircase - Mary Roberts Rinehart
52/60 Learn Polish parallel text - bilingual easy stories English-Polish - Polyglot Planet Publishing
53/60 The Pseudonomicon - Phil Hine
54/60 When a Man Marries - Mary Roberts Rinehart
55/60 Small World - David Lodge
56/60 The Zombie Survivial Guide - Max Brooks
57/60 Czy jestem mała? - Phillipp Winterberg & Nadja Wichmann
58/60 Devoted to Death: Santa Muerte, the Skeleton Saint R. Andrew Chestnut
59/60 GlücksWeib by Simone Malina.
60/60 Ein unmoralisches Sonderangebot - Kerstin Gier


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 16, 2014)

1. Wu-Ming - Altai
2. Gerald Durrell - My Family and other Animals*
3. Tim Wells - Keep The Faith
4. Mark Haddon - The Curious Incident of the Dog In The Night-Time*
5. David Goodhart - The British Dream: Successes and Failures of Post-War Immigration
6. Martin Walker - With Extreme Prejudice: An Investigation Into Police Vigilantism in Manchester
7. Michael Morpurgo - Born To Run: The Many Lives of One Incredible Dog*
8. Paul Sullivan - Remixology: Tracing The Dub Diaspora
9. Lemony Snicket - Who Could That Be At This Hour?*
10. Rob Dellar - Splitting In Two: Mad Pride and Punk Rock Oblivion
11. Lemony Snicket - When Did You See Her Last?*
12. Siobhan Dowd - The London Eye Mystery*
13. Karl Marx - Capital, Volume 1
14. John Barker - Futures
15. Tony Gilbert - Only One Died: An account of the Scarman Inquiry into the events of 15th June 1974, in Red Lion Square, when Kevin Gately died opposing racism and fascism
16. Steve Ignorant - The Rest Is Propaganda
17. Michael Morpurgo - Mr Nobody's Eyes*
18. Niccolò Machiavelli - The Prince
19. Eveline Lubbers - Secret Manoeuvres In The Dark: Corporate and Police Spying on Activists
20. Yevgeny Zamyatin - We
*21. Nathaniel Mackey - Atet A.D.*


----------



## Greebo (Oct 17, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi
26/60 Jojo poluje na Pisankę - Sujatha Lalgudi
27/60 Knüppelharter Valentin - Ludmilla Vaginowa
28/60 The Shockwave Rider - John Brunner
29/60 Männer sind Helden - Jo Berlin
30/60 Co Wiesz, Co Wiedzę? (Do You Know What I Can See?) - Richárde
31/60 Isla Boi Się Wody (Isla the Rat Terrier is Afraid of Water) - Richárde
32/60 Insufficiently Welsh - Griff Rhy Jones
33/60 And Life Was Good and Happy: Memory, Identity and Nostalgia in Eastern Germany - Liam Hoare
34/60 Chef ade - So kann ich nicht arbeiten! - Kirsten Wendt
35/60 Drinking With Dead Women Writers - Elaine Ambrose
36/60 Susie Orbach On Eating - Susie Orbach
37/60 My Wife Has Alzheimer's - J Wesley Sullivan
38/60 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
39/60 The Soul of Man Under Socialism - Oscar Wilde
40/60 Froschkuss - Jo Berlin
41/60 True Confessions of Margaret Hilda Roberts Aged 14 1/4 - Sue Townsend
42/60 The Bicycle Teacher - Campbell Jefferys
43/60 You Had Me At Hello - Mhairi McFarlane
44/60 Dzień wesołej zabawy Jojo (Jojo the naughty elephant) - Sujatha Lalgudi
45/60 Contes du jour et de la nuit - Guy de Maupassant
46/60 The Library of Unrequited Love - Sophie Divry
47/60 Alexanderplatz - Georg Diez
48/60 Workaholic (French edition) - Morgan Magnin & Rosalys
49/60 Jasper The Not a Witch - Andrew James Walker
50/60 American Interior: The Quixotic Journey of John Evans - Gruff Rhys
51/60 The Circular Staircase - Mary Roberts Rinehart
52/60 Learn Polish parallel text - bilingual easy stories English-Polish - Polyglot Planet Publishing
53/60 The Pseudonomicon - Phil Hine
54/60 When a Man Marries - Mary Roberts Rinehart
55/60 Small World - David Lodge
56/60 The Zombie Survivial Guide - Max Brooks
57/60 Czy jestem mała? - Phillipp Winterberg & Nadja Wichmann
58/60 Devoted to Death: Santa Muerte, the Skeleton Saint R. Andrew Chestnut
59/60 GlücksWeib by Simone Malina.
60/60 Ein unmoralisches Sonderangebot - Kerstin Gier
61/60 My Little Soldiers - Glenn Barden  (a Nick Hornbyish  man's eye view of trying to conceive)


----------



## marty21 (Oct 18, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie
31/50- Flashman - George MacDonald Fraser
32/50 - The Hobbit - J R R Tolkien
33/50 - The Son -  Jo Nesbo
34/50 - Labyrinth - Kate Mosse
35/50 - Under the Dome - Stephen King
36/50 - Hard Landing - Stephen Leather
37/50 - The Woods - Harlan Coben
38/50 - 5 Days in May: The Coalition and Beyond - Andrew Adonis
39/50 - One Summer : America 1927 - Bill Bryson
40/50 - 1356 - Bernard Cornwell
41/50 - Peckerwood - Jedidiah Ayres
42/50 - Ten Plus One (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - The Mugger  (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 Heat (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed Mcbain


----------



## Me76 (Oct 18, 2014)

2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice
16/45 Silence, Natasha Preston 
17/45 48 Hours, J Jackson Bentley
18/45 Charlotte Street, Danny Wallace
19/45 Mr Mercedes, Stephen King 
20/45 Chameleon, J Jackson Bentley
21/45 Asylum, Amy Cross
22/45 Twenty Eight and a Half Wishes, Denise Grover Swank
23/45 A Grain of Truth, Zygmunt Miliszewski
24/45 The Dice Man, Luke Rhinehart
25/45 Death Whispers, Tamara Rose Blodgett
26/45 Keeping Mum, The Dark Angels Collective
27/45 Death Speaks, Tamara Rose Blodgett
28/45 Are You There God, It's Me, Margaret, Judy Blume
29/45 The Dominoe Boys, DM Mitchell
30/45 Infrared, Nancy Huston
31/45 Death Inception, Tamara Rose Blodgett
32/45 The Adult, Joe Stretch
33/45 Meatspace, Nikesh Shukla
34/45 A Reason to Kill, Michael Kerr
35/45 Wide Sargasso Sea, Jean Rhys
36/45 Odd Hours, Dean Koontz
37/45 Tiger Eyes, Judy Blume
38/45 The Hitman's Guide to Housecleaning, Hallgrimur Helgason
39/45 Starter For Ten, David Nicholls
40/45 The Stranger Beside You, William Casey Moreton - free thriller.  Not bad. 

Now going to attempt The Great Gatsby as my second classic of the year. Need to do it to keep to my rules.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2014)

1. "Laidlaw" - William McIlvanney
2. "The Republic of Theives" - Scott Lynch
3. "Hell Train" - Christopher Fowler
4. "The Abomination" Dan Simmons
5. "The Hangman's Song" - James Oswald
6. "The Bloodless Boy" - Robert J. Lloyd
7. "A Delicate Truth*"* - John Le Carre
8. " The Wolf In Winter" - John Connolly
9. "I Am Pilgrim" - Terry Hayes
10. "Police" - Jo Nesbo
11. Oxcrime - anthology of crimes novelists in aid of Oxfam edited by Ian Rankin
12: "Juggernaut" - Adam Baker
13. "Gone Girl" - Gillian Flynn
14. "The Ghost Riders Of Ordbec"
15. "The Night of the Generals" - Hans Helmut Kirst.
16. "Mercy" - Jussi Adler-Olsen
*17. "A Man Without Breath" - Philip Kerr. Very good*


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 20, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


63. Something To Tell You - Hanif Kureishi


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 20, 2014)

50/50 A Masculine Ending by Joan Smith
51/50 The Second Half by Roy Keane (with Roddy Doyle)
*
52/50 The Fuck-Up by Arthur Nersesian*


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> the lily and the lion 33/75
> the letter of marque 34/75


thirteen gun salute 35/75


----------



## MrSki (Oct 20, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> thirteen gun salute 35/75


Are you not including your Asterix books  in the list?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Are you not including your Asterix books  in the list?


you know what, i don't think i will


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 20, 2014)

I am on my second book of the year, you have no idea how much of a challenge breakthrough that is for me


----------



## MrSki (Oct 20, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you know what, i don't think i will


Are all the books you have read on the list by Patrick O'Brian?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Are all the books you have read on the list by Patrick O'Brian?


no


----------



## 8115 (Oct 20, 2014)

I have a feeling I might beat my guess and read at least 11 books


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie
31/50- Flashman - George MacDonald Fraser
32/50 - The Hobbit - J R R Tolkien
33/50 - The Son -  Jo Nesbo
34/50 - Labyrinth - Kate Mosse
35/50 - Under the Dome - Stephen King
36/50 - Hard Landing - Stephen Leather
37/50 - The Woods - Harlan Coben
38/50 - 5 Days in May: The Coalition and Beyond - Andrew Adonis
39/50 - One Summer : America 1927 - Bill Bryson
40/50 - 1356 - Bernard Cornwell
41/50 - Peckerwood - Jedidiah Ayres
42/50 - Ten Plus One (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - The Mugger  (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - Heat (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
44/50 - Cop Hater (An 87th Precinct Novel) Ed McBain


----------



## spartacus mills (Oct 21, 2014)

01 Raymond Chandler: Farewell My Lovely
02 Raymond Chandler: The Long Goodbye
03 Kenneth Grant: Remembering Aleister Crowley
04 Jonathan Meades: Museum Without Walls
05 Fiona Shoop: How to Deal in Antiques
06 Norm Longley: The Rough Guide to Hungary
07 (Edited by) Nick Caistor: Faber Book of Contemporary Latin American Short Stories
08 Toni Morrison: Jazz
09 Cormac McCarthy: Blood Meridian
10 JG Ballard: The Drowned World
11 Dina Iordanova: Cinema of the Other Europe: The Industry and Artistry of East Central European Film
12 Gyula Krudy: Sunflower
13 Dina Iordanova: Cinema of Flames : Balkan Film Culture and the Media
14 Fyodor Dostoyevsky: Notes From Underground
15 John Cunningham: Hungarian Cinema – from coffee house to multiplex
16 Emile Zola: La Bete Humaine
17 Dominique Nasta: Contemporary Romanian Cinema – The History of an Unexpected Miracle
18 Kenneth Grant: Grist to Whose Mill?
19 Vera Hughes & David Weller: Set Up a Successful Small Business
20 Misha Glenny: The Fall of Yugoslavia
21 Michel Houellebecq: Whatever
22 (Edited by Dina Iordanova): Cinema of the Balkans
23 Arthur Koestler: Arrival and Departure
24 Fiona Shoop: How to Profit from Auctions
25 John Williams: Butcher's Crossing
26 Tom Chrystal and Beata Dosa: Walking in Hungary
27 Geoff Nicholson: The Lost Art of Walking
28 Irvine Welsh: Skagboys
29 Elmore Leonard: Riding the Rap
30 Graham McLaren: Ceramics of the 1960s
31 Ismail Kadare: The General of the Dead Army
32 Viv Albertine: Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
33 Hubert Selby Jr: Last Exit to Brooklyn
34 Edward Bunker: Dog Eat Dog
35 Ismail Kadare: The Ghost Rider (aka Doruntine)
36 Gary Phillips: Perdition USA
37 Tony Thorne: Countess Dracula – Life and Times of Elisabeth Bathory, the Blood Countess
38 Thomas Eidson: Sister Agnes‘ Stand
39 Wu Ming: Altai
40 Ismail Kadare: The Successor
41 Walter Mosely: The Man In My Basement
42 Valentine Penrose: The Bloody Countess, Atrocities of Erzsebet Bathory
*43 Larry Fink: On Composition and Improvisation
44 Kobo Abe: The Box Man *


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> thirteen gun salute 35/75


the reverse of the medal 36/75


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 21, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> FINALLY FINISHED!  taken me weeks of reading on the tube
> 
> 61. Justin Marozzi - Tamerlane: Sword Of Islam, Conqueror Of The World.
> Fascinating stuff, but it's not always the easiest of reads, hence taking so long.



62. Henry Zou - Flesh And Iron


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 23, 2014)

50/50 A Masculine Ending by Joan Smith
51/50 The Second Half by Roy Keane (with Roddy Doyle)
52/50 The Fuck-Up by Arthur Nersesian
*
53/50 Taking Le Tiss by Matt Le Tissier*
An absolute legend and a nice line in self-deprecation.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 23, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 62. Henry Zou - Flesh And Iron


 
63. Henry Zou - Blood Gorgons.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 23, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*
38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston
39/60 - Stephen King - Mr Mercedes
40/60 - Ruth Rendell - Talking to Strange Men
41/60 - Hilary Mantel - Fludd
42/60 - Beverley Naidoo - The Other Side of Truth*
43/60 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes
44/60 - Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
45/60 - Stephen King & Joe Hill - In the Long Grass + Justin David - The Pharmacist
46/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Motel Life
47/60 - Peter James - Want you Dead
48/60 - Peter Silverton - Filthy English: The how, why, when & what of everyday swearing
49/60 - Robert Galbraith - The Silkworm
50/60 - Barbara Vine - The Blood Doctor
51/60 - Jon McGregor - If Nobody Speaks of Remarkable Things
52/60 - John Williams - Stoner
53/60 - Simon Lewis - Go
54/60 - Eds. Meg Barker, Andreas Vossler & Darren Langdridge - Understanding counselling & psychotherapy
55/60 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
56/60 - Jedidiah Ayres - Peckerwood
57/60 - Lee Child - Killing Floor
58/60 - Various - OxCrimes (crime anthology)
59/60 - J.K.Rowling - Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone*
60/60 - Oliver Potzsch - The Hangman's Daughter

*61/60 - Louisa May Alcott - Little Women*
62/60 - Stephen King - Hearts in Atlantis*


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> the reverse of the medal 36/75


the nutmeg of consolation 37/75


----------



## kropotkin (Oct 23, 2014)

1. Reamde,  neal Stevenson 
2. Rainbows end,  vernor vinge
3. Pattern recognition,  William Gibson 
4. Nothing to Envy: ordinary lives in North Korea, Barbara Demick
5. The Martian, Andy weir
6. Ubik,  Philip k dick
7. Leviathan wakes,  James corey
8. Altai,  wu ming
9. Lexicon,  max barrie
10. Calibans war,  James corey
11. Night soldiers, Alan furst
12. Dark star,  Alan furst
13. american gods ,  Neil gaiman
14. Echopraxia,  Peter watts
15. The shadow of the sun,  Ryszard Kapuściński


----------



## Me76 (Oct 23, 2014)

Did the Great Gatsby. Prefer the film.


----------



## Kidda (Oct 24, 2014)

1/20- War and Peace by Ricky Hatton
2/20- The universe verses Alex Woods by Gavin Extence
3/20- Deadliest Catch Desperate Hours- by Discovery
4/20- The little old lady who broke all the rules by Catharina Ingleman-Sungberg
5/20- The Blind Man's Garden by Nadeem Aslam
6/20- The Naked Drinking Club by Rhona Cameron
7/20- The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown
8/20- K-Pax by Gene Brewer
9/20- The Miseducation of Cameron Post by Emily M Danforth
10/20- The Girl with the dragon tattoo by Stieg Larsson
11/20- The Girl Who Played With Fire by Stieg Larsson
12/20- The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets Nest by Stieg Larsson
13/20- Stieg by Jan-Erik Petersson
14/20- The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown
15/20- Glory in Death by J.D. Robb
16/20- A Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin
17/20- The mysterious affair at Styles by Agatha Christie
18/20- Murder on the Orient Express by Agatha Christie
19/20- The Cross and the Switchblade by David Wilkerson
20/20- Giving The Finger; Risking it all to fish the worlds deadliest seas by Captain Scott Campbell Junior
21/20- Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn
22/20- Immortal in death by J.D. Robb


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 24, 2014)

1. touched with fire - kay redfield jamison
2. infinity net - yayoi kusama
3. moorish style - miles danby
4. born to run - christopher mcdougall
5. agnes martin: paintings, writings, remembrances - arne glimcher
6. my name is red - orhan pamuk
7. on the edge of utopia: performance and ritual at burning man - rachel bowditch
8. art in public: what, why and how? - artists handbook
9. creativity and disease - philip sandblom
10. notes from underground/the double - dostoevsky
11. bobby baker: redeeming features of daily life - michele barrett
12. obsession: a history - lennard davis
13. cloud atlas - david mitchell
14. dylan thomas: a new life - andrew lycett
15. but is it art? - cynthia freeland
16. alien skies: planetary atmospheres from earth to exoplanets - frederic pont
17. old mistresses: women, art and ideology - rozsika parker & griselda pollock

18. yayoi kusama: infinity mirror room - phalli's field - jo applin

more stuffed spotty cocks than you can shake a stick at :thumbs :


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie
31/50- Flashman - George MacDonald Fraser
32/50 - The Hobbit - J R R Tolkien
33/50 - The Son -  Jo Nesbo
34/50 - Labyrinth - Kate Mosse
35/50 - Under the Dome - Stephen King
36/50 - Hard Landing - Stephen Leather
37/50 - The Woods - Harlan Coben
38/50 - 5 Days in May: The Coalition and Beyond - Andrew Adonis
39/50 - One Summer : America 1927 - Bill Bryson
40/50 - 1356 - Bernard Cornwell
41/50 - Peckerwood - Jedidiah Ayres
42/50 - Ten Plus One (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - The Mugger  (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - Heat (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
44/50 - Cop Hater (An 87th Precinct Novel) Ed McBain
45/50 - The Unforgiven - Alan LeMay


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2014)

1. "Laidlaw" - William McIlvanney
2. "The Republic of Theives" - Scott Lynch
3. "Hell Train" - Christopher Fowler
4. "The Abomination" Dan Simmons
5. "The Hangman's Song" - James Oswald
6. "The Bloodless Boy" - Robert J. Lloyd
7. "A Delicate Truth*"* - John Le Carre
8. " The Wolf In Winter" - John Connolly
9. "I Am Pilgrim" - Terry Hayes
10. "Police" - Jo Nesbo
11. Oxcrime - anthology of crimes novelists in aid of Oxfam edited by Ian Rankin
12: "Juggernaut" - Adam Baker
13. "Gone Girl" - Gillian Flynn
14. "The Ghost Riders Of Ordbec"
15. "The Night of the Generals" - Hans Helmut Kirst
16. "Mercy" - Jussi Adler-Olsen
17. "A Man Without Breath" - Philip Kerr

*18. "Dead Men's Bones" - James Oswald. Good addition to the Inspector McLean series*


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> the nutmeg of consolation 37/75


wolves in the city 38/75


----------



## Kidda (Oct 28, 2014)

1/20- War and Peace by Ricky Hatton
2/20- The universe verses Alex Woods by Gavin Extence
3/20- Deadliest Catch Desperate Hours- by Discovery
4/20- The little old lady who broke all the rules by Catharina Ingleman-Sungberg
5/20- The Blind Man's Garden by Nadeem Aslam
6/20- The Naked Drinking Club by Rhona Cameron
7/20- The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown
8/20- K-Pax by Gene Brewer
9/20- The Miseducation of Cameron Post by Emily M Danforth
10/20- The Girl with the dragon tattoo by Stieg Larsson
11/20- The Girl Who Played With Fire by Stieg Larsson
12/20- The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets Nest by Stieg Larsson
13/20- Stieg by Jan-Erik Petersson
14/20- The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown
15/20- Glory in Death by J.D. Robb
16/20- A Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin
17/20- The mysterious affair at Styles by Agatha Christie
18/20- Murder on the Orient Express by Agatha Christie
19/20- The Cross and the Switchblade by David Wilkerson
20/20- Giving The Finger; Risking it all to fish the worlds deadliest seas by Captain Scott Campbell Junior
21/20- Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn
22/20- Immortal in death by J.D. Robb
23/20- And then there were none by Agatha Christie (The best Christie i've read yet, would never have guessed who it was)


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie
31/50- Flashman - George MacDonald Fraser
32/50 - The Hobbit - J R R Tolkien
33/50 - The Son -  Jo Nesbo
34/50 - Labyrinth - Kate Mosse
35/50 - Under the Dome - Stephen King
36/50 - Hard Landing - Stephen Leather
37/50 - The Woods - Harlan Coben
38/50 - 5 Days in May: The Coalition and Beyond - Andrew Adonis
39/50 - One Summer : America 1927 - Bill Bryson
40/50 - 1356 - Bernard Cornwell
41/50 - Peckerwood - Jedidiah Ayres
42/50 - Ten Plus One (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - The Mugger  (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - Heat (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
44/50 - Cop Hater (An 87th Precinct Novel) Ed McBain
45/50 - The Unforgiven - Alan LeMay
46/50 - Ax (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain


----------



## Greebo (Oct 28, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi
26/60 Jojo poluje na Pisankę - Sujatha Lalgudi
27/60 Knüppelharter Valentin - Ludmilla Vaginowa
28/60 The Shockwave Rider - John Brunner
29/60 Männer sind Helden - Jo Berlin
30/60 Co Wiesz, Co Wiedzę? (Do You Know What I Can See?) - Richárde
31/60 Isla Boi Się Wody (Isla the Rat Terrier is Afraid of Water) - Richárde
32/60 Insufficiently Welsh - Griff Rhy Jones
33/60 And Life Was Good and Happy: Memory, Identity and Nostalgia in Eastern Germany - Liam Hoare
34/60 Chef ade - So kann ich nicht arbeiten! - Kirsten Wendt
35/60 Drinking With Dead Women Writers - Elaine Ambrose
36/60 Susie Orbach On Eating - Susie Orbach
37/60 My Wife Has Alzheimer's - J Wesley Sullivan
38/60 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
39/60 The Soul of Man Under Socialism - Oscar Wilde
40/60 Froschkuss - Jo Berlin
41/60 True Confessions of Margaret Hilda Roberts Aged 14 1/4 - Sue Townsend
42/60 The Bicycle Teacher - Campbell Jefferys
43/60 You Had Me At Hello - Mhairi McFarlane
44/60 Dzień wesołej zabawy Jojo (Jojo the naughty elephant) - Sujatha Lalgudi
45/60 Contes du jour et de la nuit - Guy de Maupassant
46/60 The Library of Unrequited Love - Sophie Divry
47/60 Alexanderplatz - Georg Diez
48/60 Workaholic (French edition) - Morgan Magnin & Rosalys
49/60 Jasper The Not a Witch - Andrew James Walker
50/60 American Interior: The Quixotic Journey of John Evans - Gruff Rhys
51/60 The Circular Staircase - Mary Roberts Rinehart
52/60 Learn Polish parallel text - bilingual easy stories English-Polish - Polyglot Planet Publishing
53/60 The Pseudonomicon - Phil Hine
54/60 When a Man Marries - Mary Roberts Rinehart
55/60 Small World - David Lodge
56/60 The Zombie Survivial Guide - Max Brooks
57/60 Czy jestem mała? - Phillipp Winterberg & Nadja Wichmann
58/60 Devoted to Death: Santa Muerte, the Skeleton Saint R. Andrew Chestnut
59/60 GlücksWeib by Simone Malina.
60/60 Ein unmoralisches Sonderangebot - Kerstin Gier
61/60 My Little Soldiers - Glenn Barden (a Nick Hornbyish man's eye view of trying to conceive)
62/60 High Rise - J G Ballard


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 29, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*
38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston
39/60 - Stephen King - Mr Mercedes
40/60 - Ruth Rendell - Talking to Strange Men
41/60 - Hilary Mantel - Fludd
42/60 - Beverley Naidoo - The Other Side of Truth*
43/60 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes
44/60 - Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
45/60 - Stephen King & Joe Hill - In the Long Grass + Justin David - The Pharmacist
46/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Motel Life
47/60 - Peter James - Want you Dead
48/60 - Peter Silverton - Filthy English: The how, why, when & what of everyday swearing
49/60 - Robert Galbraith - The Silkworm
50/60 - Barbara Vine - The Blood Doctor
51/60 - Jon McGregor - If Nobody Speaks of Remarkable Things
52/60 - John Williams - Stoner
53/60 - Simon Lewis - Go
54/60 - Eds. Meg Barker, Andreas Vossler & Darren Langdridge - Understanding counselling & psychotherapy
55/60 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
56/60 - Jedidiah Ayres - Peckerwood
57/60 - Lee Child - Killing Floor
58/60 - Various - OxCrimes (crime anthology)
59/60 - J.K.Rowling - Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone*
60/60 - Oliver Potzsch - The Hangman's Daughter
61/60 - Louisa May Alcott - Little Women*
62/60 - Stephen King - Hearts in Atlantis

*63/60 - Hanif Kuresishi - The Buddha of Suburbia *


----------



## MrSki (Oct 29, 2014)

BoatieBird said:


> 1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
> 2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
> 3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
> 4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
> ...


You have already exceeded your target. I reckon you could make a 100 if you try.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 29, 2014)

MrSki said:


> You have already exceeded your target. I reckon you could make a 100 if you try.



I have had that thought, but I've just started studying an OU module in Children's Literature (all the books marked * in my list are to do with this) so that's taking up quite a lot of my time.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 30, 2014)

2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice
16/45 Silence, Natasha Preston 
17/45 48 Hours, J Jackson Bentley
18/45 Charlotte Street, Danny Wallace
19/45 Mr Mercedes, Stephen King 
20/45 Chameleon, J Jackson Bentley
21/45 Asylum, Amy Cross
22/45 Twenty Eight and a Half Wishes, Denise Grover Swank
23/45 A Grain of Truth, Zygmunt Miliszewski
24/45 The Dice Man, Luke Rhinehart
25/45 Death Whispers, Tamara Rose Blodgett
26/45 Keeping Mum, The Dark Angels Collective
27/45 Death Speaks, Tamara Rose Blodgett
28/45 Are You There God, It's Me, Margaret, Judy Blume
29/45 The Dominoe Boys, DM Mitchell
30/45 Infrared, Nancy Huston
31/45 Death Inception, Tamara Rose Blodgett
32/45 The Adult, Joe Stretch
33/45 Meatspace, Nikesh Shukla
34/45 A Reason to Kill, Michael Kerr
35/45 Wide Sargasso Sea, Jean Rhys
36/45 Odd Hours, Dean Koontz
37/45 Tiger Eyes, Judy Blume
38/45 The Hitman's Guide to Housecleaning, Hallgrimur Helgason
39/45 Starter For Ten, David Nicholls
40/45 The Stranger Beside You, William Casey Moreton
41/45 The Great Gatsby, Scott Fitzgerald 
42/45 Into the Darkest Corner, Elizabeth Haynes


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 31, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


64. Going Postal - Terry Pratchett
65. The Hanging Garden - Ian Rankin
66. Gifts Of Unknown Things - Lyall Watson


----------



## braindancer (Oct 31, 2014)

1/35 - Life - Keith Richards
2/35 - The Forever War - Joe Haldeman
3/35 - Stoner - John Williams
4/35 - The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
5/35 - The Bottoms - Joe R Lansdale
6/35 - The War of the Worlds - H.G. Wells
7/35 - The Disposessed - Ursula K. Le Guin
8/35 - So long, see you tomorrow - William Maxwell
9/35 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/35 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/35 - Marshland - Gareth E Rees
12/35 - Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
13/35 - Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
14/35 - True Grit - Charles Portis
15/35 - Warlock - Oakley Hall
16/35 - The Wild Places - Robert McFarlane
17/35 - Even the dogs - Jon McGregor
18/35 - Apaches - Oakley Hall
19/35 - The Peregrine - John Baker
20/35 - Stonemouth - Iain Banks
21/35 - Deep Country - Neil Ansell
22/35 - Consider Phlebas - Iain M Banks


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie
31/50- Flashman - George MacDonald Fraser
32/50 - The Hobbit - J R R Tolkien
33/50 - The Son -  Jo Nesbo
34/50 - Labyrinth - Kate Mosse
35/50 - Under the Dome - Stephen King
36/50 - Hard Landing - Stephen Leather
37/50 - The Woods - Harlan Coben
38/50 - 5 Days in May: The Coalition and Beyond - Andrew Adonis
39/50 - One Summer : America 1927 - Bill Bryson
40/50 - 1356 - Bernard Cornwell
41/50 - Peckerwood - Jedidiah Ayres
42/50 - Ten Plus One (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - The Mugger  (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - Heat (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
44/50 - Cop Hater (An 87th Precinct Novel) Ed McBain
45/50 - The Unforgiven - Alan LeMay
46/50 - Ax (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
47/50 - The Con Man (An 87th Precinct Novel ) - Ed McBain


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 1, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


67. Artful - Ali Smith 
68. Resurrection Men - Ian Rankin 
69. Standing In Another Man's Grave - Ian Rankin


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 1, 2014)

Triple post


----------



## Belushi (Nov 1, 2014)

Jim Higgins 'More Years for the Locust' (1/20)
Caspar Addyman 'Help Yourself' (2/20)
Orhan Pamuk 'The White Castle' (3/20)
Jeet Thayil 'Narcopolis' (4/20)
Graham Greene 'The End of the Affair' (5/20)
Isabel Allende 'The House of the Spirits' (6/20)
John Steinbeck 'The Moon is Down' (7/20)
Hong Ying 'Daughter of the River' (8/20)
Anna Funder 'Stasiland' (9/20)
Walter Tevis 'The Man who fell to Earth' (10/20)
Vahram Murtayan 'Paris vs New York' (11/20)
John Lewis Gaddis 'The Cold War' (12/20)
Gunter Grass 'Cat and Mouse' (13/20)
David Mitchell 'Cloud Atlas' (14/20)
JM Ledgard 'Giraffe' (15/20)
Milan Kundera 'The Unbearable Lightness of Being' (16/20)
Freya Stark 'The Valleys of the Assassins & Other Persian Travels' (17/20)
Robert Irwin 'The Alhambra' (18/20)
*Colin Thubron 'The Lost Heart of Asia' (19/20)*


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 1, 2014)

50/50 A Masculine Ending by Joan Smith
51/50 The Second Half by Roy Keane (with Roddy Doyle)
52/50 The Fuck-Up by Arthur Nersesian
53/50 Taking Le Tiss by Matt Le Tissier

*54/50 Jack Returns Home by Ted Lewis*
As brilliant as the film.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 1, 2014)

1. Steinbeck / The Pearl
2. Bill Brayson / America, 1927
3. Bukowski - Women (misogynistic wank)
4. Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
5. Shelley - Frankenstein
6. London - Call Of The Wild
7. Bill Bryson - A Walk In The Woods
8. Jennifer Egan - A Visit From The Goon Squad
9*. *Leo Tolstoy - War And Peace
10. Bret Easton Ellis - American Psycho
11. Alexander Solzhenitsyn - August 1914
12. Hemingway - A Farewell to Arms
13. Joseph Conrad - Nostromo
14. Mario Vargas Llosa - Death in the Andes
15. Isabel Allende - House of Spirits
16. Ernest Hemingway - The Old Man and the Sea
17. Dan Delillo - Running Dog
18. Isabel Allende - Eva Luna
19. Owen Wister - The Virginian
20. Bruce Chatwin - In Patagonia
21. Phillip Roth - Operation Shylock
22. Emile Zola - La Bete humaine
23. Evelyn Waugh - A Handful of Dust
24. John Steinbeck - Travels With Charley
25. John Steinbeck - The Winter of Our Discontent
26. Graham Greene - The Tenth Man
27. Cormac McCarthy - Blood Meridian
28. Frank Herbert - Dune
29. George Pitcher - Death in Spain
30. Robert Olmstead - Far Bright Star
31. Nick Cave - And the Ass Saw the Angel
32. Arabian Nights
33. Roberto Bolano - 2666
*34. Umberto Eco - The Name of the Rose*


----------



## colbhoy (Nov 2, 2014)

1/20 - Laidlaw by William McIlvanney
2/20 - Heretic by Bernard Cornwell
3/20 - The Associate by John Grisham
4/20 - Glitz by Elmore Leonard
5/20 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
6/20 - The Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared by Jonas Jonasson
7/20 - The Bricklayer by Noah Boyd
8/20 - Child 44 by Tom Rob Smith
9/20 - Voodoo River by Robert Crais
10/20 - The Papers of Tony Veitch by William McIlvanney
11/20 - The Last Juror by John Grisham
12/20 - The Redeemer by Jo Nesbo
13/20 - The Miracle of Castel Di Sangro by Joe McGinniss
*14/20 - Sunset Express by Robert Crais*


----------



## Me76 (Nov 2, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice
16/45 Silence, Natasha Preston 
17/45 48 Hours, J Jackson Bentley
18/45 Charlotte Street, Danny Wallace
19/45 Mr Mercedes, Stephen King 
20/45 Chameleon, J Jackson Bentley
21/45 Asylum, Amy Cross
22/45 Twenty Eight and a Half Wishes, Denise Grover Swank
23/45 A Grain of Truth, Zygmunt Miliszewski
24/45 The Dice Man, Luke Rhinehart
25/45 Death Whispers, Tamara Rose Blodgett
26/45 Keeping Mum, The Dark Angels Collective
27/45 Death Speaks, Tamara Rose Blodgett
28/45 Are You There God, It's Me, Margaret, Judy Blume
29/45 The Dominoe Boys, DM Mitchell
30/45 Infrared, Nancy Huston
31/45 Death Inception, Tamara Rose Blodgett
32/45 The Adult, Joe Stretch
33/45 Meatspace, Nikesh Shukla
34/45 A Reason to Kill, Michael Kerr
35/45 Wide Sargasso Sea, Jean Rhys
36/45 Odd Hours, Dean Koontz
37/45 Tiger Eyes, Judy Blume
38/45 The Hitman's Guide to Housecleaning, Hallgrimur Helgason
39/45 Starter For Ten, David Nicholls
40/45 The Stranger Beside You, William Casey Moreton
41/45 The Great Gatsby, Scott Fitzgerald 
42/45 Into the Darkest Corner, Elizabeth Haynes
43/45 Cell, Stephen King 
44/45 Crossing, Andrew Xia Fukuda.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> wolves in the city 38/75


39/75 clarissa oakes


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2014)

1/50 - Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie
31/50- Flashman - George MacDonald Fraser
32/50 - The Hobbit - J R R Tolkien
33/50 - The Son -  Jo Nesbo
34/50 - Labyrinth - Kate Mosse
35/50 - Under the Dome - Stephen King
36/50 - Hard Landing - Stephen Leather
37/50 - The Woods - Harlan Coben
38/50 - 5 Days in May: The Coalition and Beyond - Andrew Adonis
39/50 - One Summer : America 1927 - Bill Bryson
40/50 - 1356 - Bernard Cornwell
41/50 - Peckerwood - Jedidiah Ayres
42/50 - Ten Plus One (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - The Mugger  (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - Heat (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
44/50 - Cop Hater (An 87th Precinct Novel) Ed McBain
45/50 - The Unforgiven - Alan LeMay
46/50 - Ax (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
47/50 - The Con Man (An 87th Precinct Novel ) - Ed McBain
48/50 - He Who Hesitates (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain


----------



## Kidda (Nov 5, 2014)

1/20- War and Peace by Ricky Hatton
2/20- The universe verses Alex Woods by Gavin Extence
3/20- Deadliest Catch Desperate Hours- by Discovery
4/20- The little old lady who broke all the rules by Catharina Ingleman-Sungberg
5/20- The Blind Man's Garden by Nadeem Aslam
6/20- The Naked Drinking Club by Rhona Cameron
7/20- The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown
8/20- K-Pax by Gene Brewer
9/20- The Miseducation of Cameron Post by Emily M Danforth
10/20- The Girl with the dragon tattoo by Stieg Larsson
11/20- The Girl Who Played With Fire by Stieg Larsson
12/20- The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets Nest by Stieg Larsson
13/20- Stieg by Jan-Erik Petersson
14/20- The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown
15/20- Glory in Death by J.D. Robb
16/20- A Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin
17/20- The mysterious affair at Styles by Agatha Christie
18/20- Murder on the Orient Express by Agatha Christie
19/20- The Cross and the Switchblade by David Wilkerson
20/20- Giving The Finger; Risking it all to fish the worlds deadliest seas by Captain Scott Campbell Junior
21/20- Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn
22/20- Immortal in death by J.D. Robb
23/20- And then there were none by Agatha Christie (The best Christie i've read yet, would never have guessed who it was)
24/20- The complete Maus by Art Spiegelman


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 5, 2014)

50/50 A Masculine Ending by Joan Smith
51/50 The Second Half by Roy Keane (with Roddy Doyle)
52/50 The Fuck-Up by Arthur Nersesian
53/50 Taking Le Tiss by Matt Le Tissier
54/50 Jack Returns Home by Ted Lewis
*
55/50 Jack Carter and the Law by Ted Lewis*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 5, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 63. Henry Zou - Blood Gorgons.



64. Lundy Bancroft - Why Does He Do That; Inside The Minds Of Abusive & Violent Men - fascinating stuff and essential reading for just about anyone I reckon.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 5, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*
38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston
39/60 - Stephen King - Mr Mercedes
40/60 - Ruth Rendell - Talking to Strange Men
41/60 - Hilary Mantel - Fludd
42/60 - Beverley Naidoo - The Other Side of Truth*
43/60 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes
44/60 - Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
45/60 - Stephen King & Joe Hill - In the Long Grass + Justin David - The Pharmacist
46/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Motel Life
47/60 - Peter James - Want you Dead
48/60 - Peter Silverton - Filthy English: The how, why, when & what of everyday swearing
49/60 - Robert Galbraith - The Silkworm
50/60 - Barbara Vine - The Blood Doctor
51/60 - Jon McGregor - If Nobody Speaks of Remarkable Things
52/60 - John Williams - Stoner
53/60 - Simon Lewis - Go
54/60 - Eds. Meg Barker, Andreas Vossler & Darren Langdridge - Understanding counselling & psychotherapy
55/60 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
56/60 - Jedidiah Ayres - Peckerwood
57/60 - Lee Child - Killing Floor
58/60 - Various - OxCrimes (crime anthology)
59/60 - J.K.Rowling - Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone*
60/60 - Oliver Potzsch - The Hangman's Daughter
61/60 - Louisa May Alcott - Little Women*
62/60 - Stephen King - Hearts in Atlantis
63/60 - Hanif Kuresishi - The Buddha of Suburbia

*64/60 - Louisa May Alcott - Good Wives**


----------



## Signal 11 (Nov 6, 2014)

earlier...

8. Daffy: The Autobiography - Phil DeFreitas
9. Summer of Blood: The Peasants' Revolt of 1381 - Dan Jones
10. Armed and Dangerous - Ronnie Kasrils
11. Starman: The Truth Behind The Legend Of Yuri Gagarin - Jamie Doran & Piers Bizony


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 8, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


70/70 How To Be Both - Ali Smith


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 8, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 64. Lundy Bancroft - Why Does He Do That; Inside The Minds Of Abusive & Violent Men - fascinating stuff and essential reading for just about anyone I reckon.



65. David Annadale - the Damnation Of Pythos


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2014)

1. "Laidlaw" - William McIlvanney
2. "The Republic of Theives" - Scott Lynch
3. "Hell Train" - Christopher Fowler
4. "The Abomination" Dan Simmons
5. "The Hangman's Song" - James Oswald
6. "The Bloodless Boy" - Robert J. Lloyd
7. "A Delicate Truth*"* - John Le Carre
8. " The Wolf In Winter" - John Connolly
9. "I Am Pilgrim" - Terry Hayes
10. "Police" - Jo Nesbo
11. Oxcrime - anthology of crimes novelists in aid of Oxfam edited by Ian Rankin
12: "Juggernaut" - Adam Baker
13. "Gone Girl" - Gillian Flynn
14. "The Ghost Riders Of Ordbec"
15. "The Night of the Generals" - Hans Helmut Kirst
16. "Mercy" - Jussi Adler-Olsen
17. "A Man Without Breath" - Philip Kerr
18. "Dead Men's Bones" - James Oswald

*19. The Lonely Dead" - Michael Marshall. Alright*


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 10, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*
38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston
39/60 - Stephen King - Mr Mercedes
40/60 - Ruth Rendell - Talking to Strange Men
41/60 - Hilary Mantel - Fludd
42/60 - Beverley Naidoo - The Other Side of Truth*
43/60 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes
44/60 - Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
45/60 - Stephen King & Joe Hill - In the Long Grass + Justin David - The Pharmacist
46/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Motel Life
47/60 - Peter James - Want you Dead
48/60 - Peter Silverton - Filthy English: The how, why, when & what of everyday swearing
49/60 - Robert Galbraith - The Silkworm
50/60 - Barbara Vine - The Blood Doctor
51/60 - Jon McGregor - If Nobody Speaks of Remarkable Things
52/60 - John Williams - Stoner
53/60 - Simon Lewis - Go
54/60 - Eds. Meg Barker, Andreas Vossler & Darren Langdridge - Understanding counselling & psychotherapy
55/60 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
56/60 - Jedidiah Ayres - Peckerwood
57/60 - Lee Child - Killing Floor
58/60 - Various - OxCrimes (crime anthology)
59/60 - J.K.Rowling - Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone*
60/60 - Oliver Potzsch - The Hangman's Daughter
61/60 - Louisa May Alcott - Little Women*
62/60 - Stephen King - Hearts in Atlantis
63/60 - Hanif Kuresishi - The Buddha of Suburbia
64/60 - Louisa May Alcott - Good Wives*

*65/60 - Carson McCullers - The Heart is a Lonely Hunter*
Beautiful


----------



## braindancer (Nov 10, 2014)

1/35 - Life - Keith Richards
2/35 - The Forever War - Joe Haldeman
3/35 - Stoner - John Williams
4/35 - The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
5/35 - The Bottoms - Joe R Lansdale
6/35 - The War of the Worlds - H.G. Wells
7/35 - The Disposessed - Ursula K. Le Guin
8/35 - So long, see you tomorrow - William Maxwell
9/35 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/35 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/35 - Marshland - Gareth E Rees
12/35 - Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
13/35 - Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
14/35 - True Grit - Charles Portis
15/35 - Warlock - Oakley Hall
16/35 - The Wild Places - Robert McFarlane
17/35 - Even the dogs - Jon McGregor
18/35 - Apaches - Oakley Hall
19/35 - The Peregrine - John Baker
20/35 - Stonemouth - Iain Banks
21/35 - Deep Country - Neil Ansell
22/35 - Consider Phlebas - Iain M Banks
23/35 - The Year of the Flood - Margaret Atwood


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 11, 2014)

50/50 A Masculine Ending by Joan Smith
51/50 The Second Half by Roy Keane (with Roddy Doyle)
52/50 The Fuck-Up by Arthur Nersesian
53/50 Taking Le Tiss by Matt Le Tissier
54/50 Jack Returns Home by Ted Lewis
55/50 Jack Carter and the Law by Ted Lewis
*
56/50 The Original Stan the Man: the autobiography by Stan Bowles with Ralph Allen and John Iona*


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 12, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*
38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston
39/60 - Stephen King - Mr Mercedes
40/60 - Ruth Rendell - Talking to Strange Men
41/60 - Hilary Mantel - Fludd
42/60 - Beverley Naidoo - The Other Side of Truth*
43/60 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes
44/60 - Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
45/60 - Stephen King & Joe Hill - In the Long Grass + Justin David - The Pharmacist
46/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Motel Life
47/60 - Peter James - Want you Dead
48/60 - Peter Silverton - Filthy English: The how, why, when & what of everyday swearing
49/60 - Robert Galbraith - The Silkworm
50/60 - Barbara Vine - The Blood Doctor
51/60 - Jon McGregor - If Nobody Speaks of Remarkable Things
52/60 - John Williams - Stoner
53/60 - Simon Lewis - Go
54/60 - Eds. Meg Barker, Andreas Vossler & Darren Langdridge - Understanding counselling & psychotherapy
55/60 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
56/60 - Jedidiah Ayres - Peckerwood
57/60 - Lee Child - Killing Floor
58/60 - Various - OxCrimes (crime anthology)
59/60 - J.K.Rowling - Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone*
60/60 - Oliver Potzsch - The Hangman's Daughter
61/60 - Louisa May Alcott - Little Women*
62/60 - Stephen King - Hearts in Atlantis
63/60 - Hanif Kuresishi - The Buddha of Suburbia
64/60 - Louisa May Alcott - Good Wives*
65/60 - Carson McCullers - The Heart is a Lonely Hunter

*66/60 - Willy Vlautin - Northline*


----------



## Me76 (Nov 12, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice
16/45 Silence, Natasha Preston 
17/45 48 Hours, J Jackson Bentley
18/45 Charlotte Street, Danny Wallace
19/45 Mr Mercedes, Stephen King 
20/45 Chameleon, J Jackson Bentley
21/45 Asylum, Amy Cross
22/45 Twenty Eight and a Half Wishes, Denise Grover Swank
23/45 A Grain of Truth, Zygmunt Miliszewski
24/45 The Dice Man, Luke Rhinehart
25/45 Death Whispers, Tamara Rose Blodgett
26/45 Keeping Mum, The Dark Angels Collective
27/45 Death Speaks, Tamara Rose Blodgett
28/45 Are You There God, It's Me, Margaret, Judy Blume
29/45 The Dominoe Boys, DM Mitchell
30/45 Infrared, Nancy Huston
31/45 Death Inception, Tamara Rose Blodgett
32/45 The Adult, Joe Stretch
33/45 Meatspace, Nikesh Shukla
34/45 A Reason to Kill, Michael Kerr
35/45 Wide Sargasso Sea, Jean Rhys
36/45 Odd Hours, Dean Koontz
37/45 Tiger Eyes, Judy Blume
38/45 The Hitman's Guide to Housecleaning, Hallgrimur Helgason
39/45 Starter For Ten, David Nicholls
40/45 The Stranger Beside You, William Casey Moreton
41/45 The Great Gatsby, Scott Fitzgerald 
42/45 Into the Darkest Corner, Elizabeth Haynes
43/45 Cell, Stephen King 
44/45 Crossing, Andrew Xia Fukuda

45/45 We Are All Completely Beside Ourselves. Karen Joy Fowler
Great book to hit my target on.  Really lovely.  I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> 39/75 clarissa oakes


40/75 the wine-dark sea


----------



## ringo (Nov 12, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese
13/35 The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje
14/35 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
15/35 The Tempest - William Shakespeare
16/35 Invisible Monsters - Chuck Palahniuk
17/35 Postcards - Annie Proulx
18/35 Broken Angels - Richard K Morgan
19/35 A Gun For Sale - Graham Greene
20/35 The Giant, O'Brien - Hilary Mantel
21/35 Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
22/35 Independence Day - Richard Ford
23/35 Beloved - Toni Morrison
24/35 Flatland: A Romance of Many Dimensions - Edwin A Abbot
25/35 A Walk In The Woods - Rediscovering America On The Appalachian Trail - Bill Bryson
26/35 131: A Time-Shifting Gnostic Hooligan Road Novel - Julian Cope
27/35 Survivor - Chuck Palahniuk
28/35 Selected Stories - Anton Chekhov
29/35 The News Where You Are - Catherine O'Flynn
30/35 Wide Sargasso Sea - Jean Rhys
31/35 To Kill A Mocking Bird - Harper Lee
32/35 A Room With A View - E. M. Forster
33/35 Farewell, My Lovely - Raymond Chandler
34/35 Dead Man's Walk - Larry McMurtry
35/35 An American Dream - Norman Mailer
36/35 The Heart is a Lonely Hunter - Carson McCullers
37/35 Consider Phlebas - Iain M Banks


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2014)

BoatieBird said:


> 1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
> 2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
> 3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
> 4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
> ...


 Vlautin is excellent, i have run out of his books to read


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 12, 2014)

marty21 said:


> Vlautin is excellent, i have run out of his books to read



I have 1 more to go.
You need to get in touch with him and tell him to write some more


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2014)

BoatieBird said:


> I have 1 more to go.
> You need to get in touch with him and tell him to write some more


 check out his music too! Richmond Fontaine and The Delines (2 different bands)


----------



## braindancer (Nov 14, 2014)

marty21 said:


> Vlautin is excellent, i have run out of his books to read


 
I've not read his most recent one yet - is that any good?  I loved the others....


----------



## braindancer (Nov 14, 2014)

1/35 - Life - Keith Richards
2/35 - The Forever War - Joe Haldeman
3/35 - Stoner - John Williams
4/35 - The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
5/35 - The Bottoms - Joe R Lansdale
6/35 - The War of the Worlds - H.G. Wells
7/35 - The Disposessed - Ursula K. Le Guin
8/35 - So long, see you tomorrow - William Maxwell
9/35 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/35 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/35 - Marshland - Gareth E Rees
12/35 - Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
13/35 - Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
14/35 - True Grit - Charles Portis
15/35 - Warlock - Oakley Hall
16/35 - The Wild Places - Robert McFarlane
17/35 - Even the dogs - Jon McGregor
18/35 - Apaches - Oakley Hall
19/35 - The Peregrine - John Baker
20/35 - Stonemouth - Iain Banks
21/35 - Deep Country - Neil Ansell
22/35 - Consider Phlebas - Iain M Banks
23/35 - The Year of the Flood - Margaret Atwood
24/35 - Cop Hater - Ed McBain (I read this based on your enthusiasm marty21 - I enjoyed it a lot, my partner was out last night and I read it from cover to cover - a few more of these and I'll hit my target!)


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 17, 2014)

50/50 A Masculine Ending by Joan Smith
51/50 The Second Half by Roy Keane (with Roddy Doyle)
52/50 The Fuck-Up by Arthur Nersesian
53/50 Taking Le Tiss by Matt Le Tissier
54/50 Jack Returns Home by Ted Lewis
55/50 Jack Carter and the Law by Ted Lewis
56/50 The Original Stan the Man: the autobiography by Stan Bowles with Ralph Allen and John Iona
*
57/50 Going Off Alarming: The Autobiography: Vol 2 by Danny Baker*
Sadly not as funny as volume 1.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> 40/75 the wine-dark sea


41/75 the commodore


----------



## Greebo (Nov 17, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi
26/60 Jojo poluje na Pisankę - Sujatha Lalgudi
27/60 Knüppelharter Valentin - Ludmilla Vaginowa
28/60 The Shockwave Rider - John Brunner
29/60 Männer sind Helden - Jo Berlin
30/60 Co Wiesz, Co Wiedzę? (Do You Know What I Can See?) - Richárde
31/60 Isla Boi Się Wody (Isla the Rat Terrier is Afraid of Water) - Richárde
32/60 Insufficiently Welsh - Griff Rhy Jones
33/60 And Life Was Good and Happy: Memory, Identity and Nostalgia in Eastern Germany - Liam Hoare
34/60 Chef ade - So kann ich nicht arbeiten! - Kirsten Wendt
35/60 Drinking With Dead Women Writers - Elaine Ambrose
36/60 Susie Orbach On Eating - Susie Orbach
37/60 My Wife Has Alzheimer's - J Wesley Sullivan
38/60 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
39/60 The Soul of Man Under Socialism - Oscar Wilde
40/60 Froschkuss - Jo Berlin
41/60 True Confessions of Margaret Hilda Roberts Aged 14 1/4 - Sue Townsend
42/60 The Bicycle Teacher - Campbell Jefferys
43/60 You Had Me At Hello - Mhairi McFarlane
44/60 Dzień wesołej zabawy Jojo (Jojo the naughty elephant) - Sujatha Lalgudi
45/60 Contes du jour et de la nuit - Guy de Maupassant
46/60 The Library of Unrequited Love - Sophie Divry
47/60 Alexanderplatz - Georg Diez
48/60 Workaholic (French edition) - Morgan Magnin & Rosalys
49/60 Jasper The Not a Witch - Andrew James Walker
50/60 American Interior: The Quixotic Journey of John Evans - Gruff Rhys
51/60 The Circular Staircase - Mary Roberts Rinehart
52/60 Learn Polish parallel text - bilingual easy stories English-Polish - Polyglot Planet Publishing
53/60 The Pseudonomicon - Phil Hine
54/60 When a Man Marries - Mary Roberts Rinehart
55/60 Small World - David Lodge
56/60 The Zombie Survivial Guide - Max Brooks
57/60 Czy jestem mała? - Phillipp Winterberg & Nadja Wichmann
58/60 Devoted to Death: Santa Muerte, the Skeleton Saint R. Andrew Chestnut
59/60 GlücksWeib by Simone Malina.
60/60 Ein unmoralisches Sonderangebot - Kerstin Gier
61/60 My Little Soldiers - Glenn Barden (a Nick Hornbyish man's eye view of trying to conceive)
62/60 High Rise - J G Ballard
63/60 The Man With Two Left Feet and Other short Stories - P G Wodehouse
64/60 The Forgotten Sister: Mary Bennet's Pride and Prejudice - Jennifer Paynter


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2014)

1/50- Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie
31/50- Flashman - George MacDonald Fraser
32/50 - The Hobbit - J R R Tolkien
33/50 - The Son -  Jo Nesbo
34/50 - Labyrinth - Kate Mosse
35/50 - Under the Dome - Stephen King
36/50 - Hard Landing - Stephen Leather
37/50 - The Woods - Harlan Coben
38/50 - 5 Days in May: The Coalition and Beyond - Andrew Adonis
39/50 - One Summer : America 1927 - Bill Bryson
40/50 - 1356 - Bernard Cornwell
41/50 - Peckerwood - Jedidiah Ayres
42/50 - Ten Plus One (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - The Mugger  (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - Heat (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
44/50 - Cop Hater (An 87th Precinct Novel) Ed McBain
45/50 - The Unforgiven - Alan LeMay
46/50 - Ax (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
47/50 - The Con Man (An 87th Precinct Novel ) - Ed McBain
48/50 - He Who Hesitates (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
49/50 - The Sisters Brothers - Patrick Dewitt


----------



## inva (Nov 18, 2014)

1. Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life by Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields
2. A Murder of Quality by John le Carre
3. The Impossible Dead by Ian Rankin
4. If It Is Your Life by James Kelman
5. The Boom and the Bubble: The US in the World Economy by Robert Brenner
6. The Fear Index by Robert Harris
7. The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
8. The Spy Who Came in From the Cold by John Le Carre
9. Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
10. Liberty & Property: A Social History of Western Political Thought from Renaissance to Enlightenment by Ellen Meiksins Wood
11. Gentlemen of the West by Agnes Owens
12. The Ragman's Daughter by Alan Sillitoe
13. Kiddar's Luck / The Ampersand by Jack Common
14. No Lease on Life by Lynne Tillman
15. How Like An Angel by Margaret Millar
16. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner by James Hogg
17. Weirdo by Cathi Unsworth
18. The Sexual Life of an Islamist in Paris by Leïla Marouane
19. Part Time Suspect by Alicia Giménez-Bartlett
20. Outsiders: Class, Gender and the Nation by Dorothy Thompson
21. The Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
22. Summertime, All the Cats are Bored by Philippe Georget
23. A History Maker by Alasdair Gray
24. The Red Road by Denise Mina
25. The Intellectuals and the Masses: Pride and Prejudice among the Literary Intelligentsia, 1880-1939 by John Carey
26. Sweetly Sings the Donkey by Shelagh Delaney
27. Old Dogs by Donna Moore
28. Night at the Crossroads by Georges Simenon
29. Compartment No. 6 by Rosa Liksom
30. The Carter of La Providence by Georges Simenon
31. The World That Made New Orleans by Ned Sublette
32. A Crime in Holland by Georges Simenon
33. The Grand Banks Cafe by Georges Simenon
34. The Assistant by Robert Walser
35. Cast in Doubt by Lynne Tillman
36. Gaudy Night by Dorothy L. Sayers
37. A Man's Head by Georges Simenon
38. Pietr the Latvian by Georges Simenon
39. The Hanged Man of Saint-Pholien by Georges Simenon
40. The Failure of Political Islam by Olivier Roy
41. The Late Monsieur Gallet by Georges Simenon
*42. Smiley's People by John le Carre
43. The Two-Penny Bar by Georges Simenon
44. The Saint-Fiacre Affair by Georges Simenon*


----------



## iona (Nov 18, 2014)

1/40 Eon - Greg Bear
2/40 The Death of Ivan Ilyich and Other Stories - Leo Tolstoy
3/40 Mona Lisa Overdrive - William Gibson
4/40 NVQs for Dental Nurses - Carole Hollins
5/40 The State of the Art- Iain M. Banks
6/40 The Highway Men - Ken MacLeod
7/40 Wrong Place, Wrong Time - Simon Kernick
8/40 The Bat - Jo Nesbo
9/40 Close to the Bone - Stuart MacBride
10/40 Mirrorshades: The Cyberpunk Anthology - Bruce Sterling (ed.) & others
11/40 We Have always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
12/40 Black Glass - John Shirley
13/40 Hunger - Knut Hamsun
14/40 Random Acts of Senseless Violence - Jack Womack
15/40 Implant Dental Nursing - Suzanne Morkus & Ulpee R Darbar
16/40 Poppet - Mo Hayder
17/40 Hull Zero Three - Greg Bear
18/40 A Song For The Dying - Stuart MacBride
19/40 Night Sessions - Ken MacLeod
20/40 Cockroaches - Jo Nesbo
21/40 Absolution Gap - Alastair Reynolds
22/40 Police - Jo Nesbo


----------



## spartacus mills (Nov 18, 2014)

01 Raymond Chandler: Farewell My Lovely
02 Raymond Chandler: The Long Goodbye
03 Kenneth Grant: Remembering Aleister Crowley
04 Jonathan Meades: Museum Without Walls
05 Fiona Shoop: How to Deal in Antiques
06 Norm Longley: The Rough Guide to Hungary
07 (Edited by) Nick Caistor: Faber Book of Contemporary Latin American Short Stories
08 Toni Morrison: Jazz
09 Cormac McCarthy: Blood Meridian
10 JG Ballard: The Drowned World
11 Dina Iordanova: Cinema of the Other Europe: The Industry and Artistry of East Central European Film
12 Gyula Krudy: Sunflower
13 Dina Iordanova: Cinema of Flames : Balkan Film Culture and the Media
14 Fyodor Dostoyevsky: Notes From Underground
15 John Cunningham: Hungarian Cinema – from coffee house to multiplex
16 Emile Zola: La Bete Humaine
17 Dominique Nasta: Contemporary Romanian Cinema – The History of an Unexpected Miracle
18 Kenneth Grant: Grist to Whose Mill?
19 Vera Hughes & David Weller: Set Up a Successful Small Business
20 Misha Glenny: The Fall of Yugoslavia
21 Michel Houellebecq: Whatever
22 (Edited by Dina Iordanova): Cinema of the Balkans
23 Arthur Koestler: Arrival and Departure
24 Fiona Shoop: How to Profit from Auctions
25 John Williams: Butcher's Crossing
26 Tom Chrystal and Beata Dosa: Walking in Hungary
27 Geoff Nicholson: The Lost Art of Walking
28 Irvine Welsh: Skagboys
29 Elmore Leonard: Riding the Rap
30 Graham McLaren: Ceramics of the 1960s
31 Ismail Kadare: The General of the Dead Army
32 Viv Albertine: Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
33 Hubert Selby Jr: Last Exit to Brooklyn
34 Edward Bunker: Dog Eat Dog
35 Ismail Kadare: The Ghost Rider (aka Doruntine)
36 Gary Phillips: Perdition USA
37 Tony Thorne: Countess Dracula – Life and Times of Elisabeth Bathory, the Blood Countess
38 Thomas Eidson: Sister Agnes‘ Stand
39 Wu Ming: Altai
40 Ismail Kadare: The Successor
41 Walter Mosely: The Man In My Basement
42 Valentine Penrose: The Bloody Countess, Atrocities of Erzsebet Bathory
43 Larry Fink: On Composition and Improvisation
44 Kobo Abe: The Box Man
*45 Chinua Achebe: Things Fall Apart
46 Bohumil Hrabal: The Little Town Where Time Stood Still
47 Alex Webb and Rebecca Norris Webb: On Street Photography and the Poetic Image
48 Stewart Home: The Nine Lives of Ray the Cat Jones
49 Larry Watson: White Crosses*


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 19, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*
38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston
39/60 - Stephen King - Mr Mercedes
40/60 - Ruth Rendell - Talking to Strange Men
41/60 - Hilary Mantel - Fludd
42/60 - Beverley Naidoo - The Other Side of Truth*
43/60 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes
44/60 - Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
45/60 - Stephen King & Joe Hill - In the Long Grass + Justin David - The Pharmacist
46/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Motel Life
47/60 - Peter James - Want you Dead
48/60 - Peter Silverton - Filthy English: The how, why, when & what of everyday swearing
49/60 - Robert Galbraith - The Silkworm
50/60 - Barbara Vine - The Blood Doctor
51/60 - Jon McGregor - If Nobody Speaks of Remarkable Things
52/60 - John Williams - Stoner
53/60 - Simon Lewis - Go
54/60 - Eds. Meg Barker, Andreas Vossler & Darren Langdridge - Understanding counselling & psychotherapy
55/60 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
56/60 - Jedidiah Ayres - Peckerwood
57/60 - Lee Child - Killing Floor
58/60 - Various - OxCrimes (crime anthology)
59/60 - J.K.Rowling - Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone*
60/60 - Oliver Potzsch - The Hangman's Daughter
61/60 - Louisa May Alcott - Little Women*
62/60 - Stephen King - Hearts in Atlantis
63/60 - Hanif Kuresishi - The Buddha of Suburbia
64/60 - Louisa May Alcott - Good Wives*
65/60 - Carson McCullers - The Heart is a Lonely Hunter
66/60 - Willy Vlautin - Northline

*67/60 - Denise Mina - Garnethill*


----------



## ringo (Nov 19, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese
13/35 The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje
14/35 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
15/35 The Tempest - William Shakespeare
16/35 Invisible Monsters - Chuck Palahniuk
17/35 Postcards - Annie Proulx
18/35 Broken Angels - Richard K Morgan
19/35 A Gun For Sale - Graham Greene
20/35 The Giant, O'Brien - Hilary Mantel
21/35 Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
22/35 Independence Day - Richard Ford
23/35 Beloved - Toni Morrison
24/35 Flatland: A Romance of Many Dimensions - Edwin A Abbot
25/35 A Walk In The Woods - Rediscovering America On The Appalachian Trail - Bill Bryson
26/35 131: A Time-Shifting Gnostic Hooligan Road Novel - Julian Cope
27/35 Survivor - Chuck Palahniuk
28/35 Selected Stories - Anton Chekhov
29/35 The News Where You Are - Catherine O'Flynn
30/35 Wide Sargasso Sea - Jean Rhys
31/35 To Kill A Mocking Bird - Harper Lee
32/35 A Room With A View - E. M. Forster
33/35 Farewell, My Lovely - Raymond Chandler
34/35 Dead Man's Walk - Larry McMurtry
35/35 An American Dream - Norman Mailer
36/35 The Heart is a Lonely Hunter - Carson McCullers
37/35 Consider Phlebas - Iain M Banks
38/35 Yellow DOG - Martin Amis


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 19, 2014)

50/50 A Masculine Ending by Joan Smith
51/50 The Second Half by Roy Keane (with Roddy Doyle)
52/50 The Fuck-Up by Arthur Nersesian
53/50 Taking Le Tiss by Matt Le Tissier
54/50 Jack Returns Home by Ted Lewis (Reread)
55/50 Jack Carter and the Law by Ted Lewis
56/50 The Original Stan the Man: the autobiography by Stan Bowles with Ralph Allen and John Iona
57/50 Going Off Alarming: The Autobiography: Vol 2 by Danny Baker
*
58/50 The Eighth Day of the Week by Marek Hlasko*


----------



## Kidda (Nov 20, 2014)

1/20- War and Peace by Ricky Hatton
2/20- The universe verses Alex Woods by Gavin Extence
3/20- Deadliest Catch Desperate Hours- by Discovery
4/20- The little old lady who broke all the rules by Catharina Ingleman-Sungberg
5/20- The Blind Man's Garden by Nadeem Aslam
6/20- The Naked Drinking Club by Rhona Cameron
7/20- The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown
8/20- K-Pax by Gene Brewer
9/20- The Miseducation of Cameron Post by Emily M Danforth
10/20- The Girl with the dragon tattoo by Stieg Larsson
11/20- The Girl Who Played With Fire by Stieg Larsson
12/20- The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets Nest by Stieg Larsson
13/20- Stieg by Jan-Erik Petersson
14/20- The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown
15/20- Glory in Death by J.D. Robb
16/20- A Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin
17/20- The mysterious affair at Styles by Agatha Christie
18/20- Murder on the Orient Express by Agatha Christie
19/20- The Cross and the Switchblade by David Wilkerson
20/20- Giving The Finger; Risking it all to fish the worlds deadliest seas by Captain Scott Campbell Junior
21/20- Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn
22/20- Immortal in death by J.D. Robb
23/20- And then there were none by Agatha Christie (The best Christie i've read yet, would never have guessed who it was)
24/20- The complete Maus by Art Spiegelman
25/20- Outside, Inside by Anne Grange


----------



## Signal 11 (Nov 21, 2014)

earlier...

12. Modem Times 2.0 Plus.. - Michael Moorcock
13. The Story Of The Iron Column - Abel Paz


----------



## ringo (Nov 21, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese
13/35 The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje
14/35 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
15/35 The Tempest - William Shakespeare
16/35 Invisible Monsters - Chuck Palahniuk
17/35 Postcards - Annie Proulx
18/35 Broken Angels - Richard K Morgan
19/35 A Gun For Sale - Graham Greene
20/35 The Giant, O'Brien - Hilary Mantel
21/35 Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
22/35 Independence Day - Richard Ford
23/35 Beloved - Toni Morrison
24/35 Flatland: A Romance of Many Dimensions - Edwin A Abbot
25/35 A Walk In The Woods - Rediscovering America On The Appalachian Trail - Bill Bryson
26/35 131: A Time-Shifting Gnostic Hooligan Road Novel - Julian Cope
27/35 Survivor - Chuck Palahniuk
28/35 Selected Stories - Anton Chekhov
29/35 The News Where You Are - Catherine O'Flynn
30/35 Wide Sargasso Sea - Jean Rhys
31/35 To Kill A Mocking Bird - Harper Lee
32/35 A Room With A View - E. M. Forster
33/35 Farewell, My Lovely - Raymond Chandler
34/35 Dead Man's Walk - Larry McMurtry
35/35 An American Dream - Norman Mailer
36/35 The Heart is a Lonely Hunter - Carson McCullers
37/35 Consider Phlebas - Iain M Banks
38/35 Yellow DOG - Martin Amis
39/35 Voyage In The Dark - Jean Rhys


----------



## Me76 (Nov 21, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice
16/45 Silence, Natasha Preston 
17/45 48 Hours, J Jackson Bentley
18/45 Charlotte Street, Danny Wallace
19/45 Mr Mercedes, Stephen King 
20/45 Chameleon, J Jackson Bentley
21/45 Asylum, Amy Cross
22/45 Twenty Eight and a Half Wishes, Denise Grover Swank
23/45 A Grain of Truth, Zygmunt Miliszewski
24/45 The Dice Man, Luke Rhinehart
25/45 Death Whispers, Tamara Rose Blodgett
26/45 Keeping Mum, The Dark Angels Collective
27/45 Death Speaks, Tamara Rose Blodgett
28/45 Are You There God, It's Me, Margaret, Judy Blume
29/45 The Dominoe Boys, DM Mitchell
30/45 Infrared, Nancy Huston
31/45 Death Inception, Tamara Rose Blodgett
32/45 The Adult, Joe Stretch
33/45 Meatspace, Nikesh Shukla
34/45 A Reason to Kill, Michael Kerr
35/45 Wide Sargasso Sea, Jean Rhys
36/45 Odd Hours, Dean Koontz
37/45 Tiger Eyes, Judy Blume
38/45 The Hitman's Guide to Housecleaning, Hallgrimur Helgason
39/45 Starter For Ten, David Nicholls
40/45 The Stranger Beside You, William Casey Moreton
41/45 The Great Gatsby, Scott Fitzgerald 
42/45 Into the Darkest Corner, Elizabeth Haynes
43/45 Cell, Stephen King 
44/45 Crossing, Andrew Xia Fukuda. 
45/45 We Are All Completely Beside Ourselves. Karen Joy Fowler
46 Revival, Stephen King - two in a row he hasn't fucked up at the end


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 23, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


71. When The Devil Drives - Chris Brookmyre
72.The Go-Between - L. P. Hartley
73. The Other Typist - Suzanne Rindell 
74. The Call Of Cthulhu & Other Weird Stories - H. P. Lovecraft
75. Thursday's Child - Nicci French
76. Stoker's Manuscript - Royce Prouty
77. The Woman In Black - Susan Hill


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2014)

1/50- Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie
31/50- Flashman - George MacDonald Fraser
32/50 - The Hobbit - J R R Tolkien
33/50 - The Son -  Jo Nesbo
34/50 - Labyrinth - Kate Mosse
35/50 - Under the Dome - Stephen King
36/50 - Hard Landing - Stephen Leather
37/50 - The Woods - Harlan Coben
38/50 - 5 Days in May: The Coalition and Beyond - Andrew Adonis
39/50 - One Summer : America 1927 - Bill Bryson
40/50 - 1356 - Bernard Cornwell
41/50 - Peckerwood - Jedidiah Ayres
42/50 - Ten Plus One (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - The Mugger  (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - Heat (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
44/50 - Cop Hater (An 87th Precinct Novel) Ed McBain
45/50 - The Unforgiven - Alan LeMay
46/50 - Ax (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
47/50 - The Con Man (An 87th Precinct Novel ) - Ed McBain
48/50 - He Who Hesitates (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
49/50 - The Sisters Brothers - Patrick Dewitt
50/50 - Riding the Rap - Elmore Leonard

hit the half century with this one - got it as I've been watching Justified and the main character was in a couple of Leonard  books and a short story - the telly portrayal is pretty good going by the book


----------



## ringo (Nov 25, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese
13/35 The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje
14/35 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
15/35 The Tempest - William Shakespeare
16/35 Invisible Monsters - Chuck Palahniuk
17/35 Postcards - Annie Proulx
18/35 Broken Angels - Richard K Morgan
19/35 A Gun For Sale - Graham Greene
20/35 The Giant, O'Brien - Hilary Mantel
21/35 Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
22/35 Independence Day - Richard Ford
23/35 Beloved - Toni Morrison
24/35 Flatland: A Romance of Many Dimensions - Edwin A Abbot
25/35 A Walk In The Woods - Rediscovering America On The Appalachian Trail - Bill Bryson
26/35 131: A Time-Shifting Gnostic Hooligan Road Novel - Julian Cope
27/35 Survivor - Chuck Palahniuk
28/35 Selected Stories - Anton Chekhov
29/35 The News Where You Are - Catherine O'Flynn
30/35 Wide Sargasso Sea - Jean Rhys
31/35 To Kill A Mocking Bird - Harper Lee
32/35 A Room With A View - E. M. Forster
33/35 Farewell, My Lovely - Raymond Chandler
34/35 Dead Man's Walk - Larry McMurtry
35/35 An American Dream - Norman Mailer
36/35 The Heart is a Lonely Hunter - Carson McCullers
37/35 Consider Phlebas - Iain M Banks
38/35 Yellow DOG - Martin Amis
39/35 From One Extreme To Another - Minister Michael Gordon


----------



## inva (Nov 25, 2014)

1. Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life by Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields
2. A Murder of Quality by John le Carre
3. The Impossible Dead by Ian Rankin
4. If It Is Your Life by James Kelman
5. The Boom and the Bubble: The US in the World Economy by Robert Brenner
6. The Fear Index by Robert Harris
7. The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
8. The Spy Who Came in From the Cold by John Le Carre
9. Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
10. Liberty & Property: A Social History of Western Political Thought from Renaissance to Enlightenment by Ellen Meiksins Wood
11. Gentlemen of the West by Agnes Owens
12. The Ragman's Daughter by Alan Sillitoe
13. Kiddar's Luck / The Ampersand by Jack Common
14. No Lease on Life by Lynne Tillman
15. How Like An Angel by Margaret Millar
16. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner by James Hogg
17. Weirdo by Cathi Unsworth
18. The Sexual Life of an Islamist in Paris by Leïla Marouane
19. Part Time Suspect by Alicia Giménez-Bartlett
20. Outsiders: Class, Gender and the Nation by Dorothy Thompson
21. The Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
22. Summertime, All the Cats are Bored by Philippe Georget
23. A History Maker by Alasdair Gray
24. The Red Road by Denise Mina
25. The Intellectuals and the Masses: Pride and Prejudice among the Literary Intelligentsia, 1880-1939 by John Carey
26. Sweetly Sings the Donkey by Shelagh Delaney
27. Old Dogs by Donna Moore
28. Night at the Crossroads by Georges Simenon
29. Compartment No. 6 by Rosa Liksom
30. The Carter of La Providence by Georges Simenon
31. The World That Made New Orleans by Ned Sublette
32. A Crime in Holland by Georges Simenon
33. The Grand Banks Cafe by Georges Simenon
34. The Assistant by Robert Walser
35. Cast in Doubt by Lynne Tillman
36. Gaudy Night by Dorothy L. Sayers
37. A Man's Head by Georges Simenon
38. Pietr the Latvian by Georges Simenon
39. The Hanged Man of Saint-Pholien by Georges Simenon
40. The Failure of Political Islam by Olivier Roy
41. The Late Monsieur Gallet by Georges Simenon
42. Smiley's People by John le Carre
43. The Two-Penny Bar by Georges Simenon
44. The Saint-Fiacre Affair by Georges Simenon
*45. Bad Blood by Aline Templeton*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 25, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 1. "Laidlaw" - William McIlvanney
> 2. "The Republic of Theives" - Scott Lynch
> 3. "Hell Train" - Christopher Fowler
> 4. "The Abomination" Dan Simmons
> ...



20. *"The Woman in Black" - Susan Hill*. The hair was up on the back of my neck!!


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 26, 2014)

50/50 A Masculine Ending by Joan Smith
51/50 The Second Half by Roy Keane (with Roddy Doyle)
52/50 The Fuck-Up by Arthur Nersesian
53/50 Taking Le Tiss by Matt Le Tissier
54/50 Jack Returns Home by Ted Lewis (Reread)
55/50 Jack Carter and the Law by Ted Lewis
56/50 The Original Stan the Man: the autobiography by Stan Bowles with Ralph Allen and John Iona
57/50 Going Off Alarming: The Autobiography: Vol 2 by Danny Baker
58/50 The Eighth Day of the Week by Marek Hlasko
*
59/50 The Lowlife by Alexander Baron
Beg, steal or borrow this wonderful London novel from the early 60s.*


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2014)

imposs1904 said:


> 50/50 A Masculine Ending by Joan Smith
> 51/50 The Second Half by Roy Keane (with Roddy Doyle)
> 52/50 The Fuck-Up by Arthur Nersesian
> 53/50 Taking Le Tiss by Matt Le Tissier
> ...


Totally agree with that , The Low Life is brilliant


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 26, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 65. David Annadale - the Damnation Of Pythos



66. Jung Chang - Mao: The Unknown Story.  Actually I didn't finish this.  But I read so damn much of it before throwing it away in a huff that I think it counts.  If you don't, then you can subtract 1 from my total!  It's had such good reviews, but if I'd turned it in as an essay my history teachers would have laughed.  In amongst the new research and unpublished interviews she is always making big leaps in order to make Mao look even worse than he is.  It's ok, we get it, he's a bad man.  You want to really piss off the Chinese state and try and fill westerners heads with a portrayal of Mao the Baby Eater.  That's ok, but once that conclusion became undeniable I stopped reading.  I would like to read a biog of Mao that is reasonably balanced.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 26, 2014)

don't reckon i'm going to make my target this year.  second year running i have failed to do that!  Next year I'm going to lower my target in order to get the sense of achievement I believe I deserve


----------



## seventh bullet (Nov 26, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 66. Jung Chang - Mao: The Unknown Story.  Actually I didn't finish this.  But I read so damn much of it before throwing it away in a huff that I think it counts.  If you don't, then you can subtract 1 from my total!  It's had such good reviews, but if I'd turned it in as an essay my history teachers would have laughed.  In amongst the new research and unpublished interviews she is always making big leaps in order to make Mao look even worse than he is.  It's ok, we get it, he's a bad man.  You want to really piss off the Chinese state and try and fill westerners heads with a portrayal of Mao the Baby Eater.  That's ok, but once that conclusion became undeniable I stopped reading.  I would like to read a biog of Mao that is reasonably balanced.



It's shite.  I don't think I've got anything handy right now in the form of a biography, but I'll see what I've got ebook-wise and post a link or two.


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 26, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 20. *"The Woman in Black" - Susan Hill*. The hair was up on the back of my neck!!


Snap! Genuinely creepy stuff.


----------



## seventh bullet (Nov 26, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 66. Jung Chang - Mao: The Unknown Story.  Actually I didn't finish this.  But I read so damn much of it before throwing it away in a huff that I think it counts.  If you don't, then you can subtract 1 from my total!  It's had such good reviews, but if I'd turned it in as an essay my history teachers would have laughed.  In amongst the new research and unpublished interviews she is always making big leaps in order to make Mao look even worse than he is.  It's ok, we get it, he's a bad man.  You want to really piss off the Chinese state and try and fill westerners heads with a portrayal of Mao the Baby Eater.  That's ok, but once that conclusion became undeniable I stopped reading.  I would like to read a biog of Mao that is reasonably balanced.



I don't have a biography at hand, but have some other stuff.  The late Maurice Meisner's Mao Zedong: A Political and Intellectual Portrait is short but really good (which I don't have). 

Right now I have his Marxism, Utopianism and Maoism: Eight Essays. 

The Thought of Mao Tse-tung - Stuart Schram.

Was Mao Really a Monster? (which deals with that pile of excrement you've just been reading).

Mao's Last Revolution - Roderick MacFarquhar and Michael Schoenhals (a top-down look at the GPCR).

Fractured Rebellion: The Beijing Red Guard Movement - Andew G. Walder.

Marxist Philosophy in China: From Qu Qiubai to Mao Zedong - Nick Knight.

China Learns from the Soviet Union, 1949-Present.

Rise of the Red Engineers: The Cultural Revolution and the Origins of China's New Class - Joel Andreas.

I'll send the links in a PM if you want any or all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> 41/75 the commodore


42/75 the yellow admiral


----------



## MrSki (Nov 26, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> 42/75 the yellow admiral


Is that another Patrick O'Brian? 
Is there a reason that you don't put the author to the books you read? Is it some sort of privilege to being the thread starter?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 26, 2014)

what would you recommend?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Is that another Patrick O'Brian?
> Is there a reason that you don't put the author to the books you read? Is it some sort of privilege to being the thread starter?


there's no set way to this thread.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 26, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> what would you recommend?


Naming the author & the book. Some titles have been used more than once. 
If you after a recommendation from me then I would suggest Temeraire by Naomi Novik. A retelling on the Napoleonic wars where there is an air force made up of dragons.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 26, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> there's no set way to this thread.


I for one would be interested in who the author is. You never know I might be interested to read a book that you think is worth reading.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2014)

MrSki said:


> I for one would be interested in who the author is. You never know I might be interested to read a book that you think is worth reading.


why, it's patrick o'brian


----------



## MrSki (Nov 26, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> why, it's patrick o'brian


I have The Commodore sitting next to me. Is it worth reading as a stand alone or do you really need to have read the preceding books?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 26, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Naming the author & the book. Some titles have been used more than once.
> If you after a recommendation from me then I would suggest Temeraire by Naomi Novik. A retelling on the Napoleonic wars where there is an air force made up of dragons.



Sounds good.  I was responding to seventh bullet, of course, but somehow fucked up the quote.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2014)

MrSki said:


> I have The Commodore sitting next to me. Is it worth reading as a stand alone or do you really need to have read the preceding books?


i think you do have to, yes


----------



## MrSki (Nov 26, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i think you do have to, yes


This is the problem with the Marcus Garvey library. The seem to get rid of/sell books in the middle of the series. Some are available to order in from other Haringey libraries but I have to fork out 30p a couple of times when they are selling off the middle book in a trilogy.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 26, 2014)

I think I will start 'Treason's Tide' by Robert Wilton instead.


----------



## districtline (Nov 27, 2014)

Aron Etzler - Reinfeldteffekten (24/50)
Ian Hacking - The Social Construction of What? (25/50)
David Harvey - A Brief History of Neoliberalism (26/50)
Joseph Roth - Tarabas (27/50)
Chad Harbach - The Art of Fielding (28/50)

Only 22 books to go...


----------



## seventh bullet (Nov 27, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> what would you recommend?



All of them are worth a look, lol.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 27, 2014)

such ambition!  send me some by pm if you've got the links readily available and i'll stick em on the list.

thanks for your help and recommendations!


----------



## seventh bullet (Nov 27, 2014)

I would write proper summaries but I'm kind of busy at the moment.  

Meisner, Schram and Knight for some background on Mao's thought/politics.  Was Mao Really a Monster? is an academic response to Chang and Halliday's book.  MacFarquhar, Schoenhals, Andreas and Walder on the GPCR.  China Learns from the Soviet Union has interesting papers on the transfer of Soviet models to the PRC.

I haven't chosen them specifically, or that they should be read together, it's just what I have available at the moment in terms of China/Maoism-related ebooks.  I should upload my stuff to Google Drive or something, as I have it stored on external hard drives.


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 28, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


78. Tell It To The Bees - Fiona Shaw 
79. Northline - Willy Vlautin
80. Black Sheep - Susan Hill
81. Black House - Stephen King and Peter Straub
82. The Thousand Autumns Of Jacob De Zoet - David Mitchell


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 29, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 66. Jung Chang - Mao: The Unknown Story.  Actually I didn't finish this.  But I read so damn much of it before throwing it away in a huff that I think it counts.  If you don't, then you can subtract 1 from my total!  It's had such good reviews, but if I'd turned it in as an essay my history teachers would have laughed.  In amongst the new research and unpublished interviews she is always making big leaps in order to make Mao look even worse than he is.  It's ok, we get it, he's a bad man.  You want to really piss off the Chinese state and try and fill westerners heads with a portrayal of Mao the Baby Eater.  That's ok, but once that conclusion became undeniable I stopped reading.  I would like to read a biog of Mao that is reasonably balanced.



67. Chris Ware - Jimmy Corrigan The Smartest Kid On Earth.   _man hands on misery to man, it deepens like a coastal shelf_ read this if you have paternal abandonment issues and you might cry, i did.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm still on 0 reads for 2014, a personal best/worst (depending on your point of view) since I was able to read.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 29, 2014)

start small, a pamphlet or something?


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 30, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*
38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston
39/60 - Stephen King - Mr Mercedes
40/60 - Ruth Rendell - Talking to Strange Men
41/60 - Hilary Mantel - Fludd
42/60 - Beverley Naidoo - The Other Side of Truth*
43/60 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes
44/60 - Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
45/60 - Stephen King & Joe Hill - In the Long Grass + Justin David - The Pharmacist
46/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Motel Life
47/60 - Peter James - Want you Dead
48/60 - Peter Silverton - Filthy English: The how, why, when & what of everyday swearing
49/60 - Robert Galbraith - The Silkworm
50/60 - Barbara Vine - The Blood Doctor
51/60 - Jon McGregor - If Nobody Speaks of Remarkable Things
52/60 - John Williams - Stoner
53/60 - Simon Lewis - Go
54/60 - Eds. Meg Barker, Andreas Vossler & Darren Langdridge - Understanding counselling & psychotherapy
55/60 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
56/60 - Jedidiah Ayres - Peckerwood
57/60 - Lee Child - Killing Floor
58/60 - Various - OxCrimes (crime anthology)
59/60 - J.K.Rowling - Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone*
60/60 - Oliver Potzsch - The Hangman's Daughter
61/60 - Louisa May Alcott - Little Women*
62/60 - Stephen King - Hearts in Atlantis
63/60 - Hanif Kuresishi - The Buddha of Suburbia
64/60 - Louisa May Alcott - Good Wives*
65/60 - Carson McCullers - The Heart is a Lonely Hunter
66/60 - Willy Vlautin - Northline
67/60 - Denise Mina - Garnethill

*68/60 - William Boyd - Brazzaville Beach*


----------



## MrSki (Nov 30, 2014)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> I'm still on 0 reads for 2014, a personal best/worst (depending on your point of view) since I was able to read.


Asterix.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Dec 1, 2014)

I haven't even finished a whole Private Eye [emoji53]


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Dec 1, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Asterix.


Never really got the humour in Asterix [emoji53]


----------



## MrSki (Dec 1, 2014)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> Never really got the humour in Asterix [emoji53]


You need to Getafix then.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Dec 1, 2014)

MrSki said:


> You need to Getafix then.


 Maybe I do. Some Ritalin bender might get me reading again I suppose. Right now I have zero motivation and limited attention span [emoji53]


----------



## MrSki (Dec 1, 2014)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> Never really got the humour in Asterix [emoji53]


Have you got access to a library? If so I would recommend Temeraire by Naomi Novik.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Dec 1, 2014)

I shall look it up. I do like recommendations.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 1, 2014)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> I shall look it up. I do like recommendations.


It is a retelling of the Napoleonic wars where there is an air force of dragons. And posh dragons at that.

Feel free to come back and call me a wanker if you think it's shite.


----------



## colbhoy (Dec 2, 2014)

1/20 - Laidlaw by William McIlvanney
2/20 - Heretic by Bernard Cornwell
3/20 - The Associate by John Grisham
4/20 - Glitz by Elmore Leonard
5/20 - Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
6/20 - The Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared by Jonas Jonasson
7/20 - The Bricklayer by Noah Boyd
8/20 - Child 44 by Tom Rob Smith
9/20 - Voodoo River by Robert Crais
10/20 - The Papers of Tony Veitch by William McIlvanney
11/20 - The Last Juror by John Grisham
12/20 - The Redeemer by Jo Nesbo
13/20 - The Miracle of Castel Di Sangro by Joe McGinniss
14/20 - Sunset Express by Robert Crais
*15/20 - The Treatment by Mo Hayder*


----------



## Kidda (Dec 2, 2014)

1/20- War and Peace by Ricky Hatton
2/20- The universe verses Alex Woods by Gavin Extence
3/20- Deadliest Catch Desperate Hours- by Discovery
4/20- The little old lady who broke all the rules by Catharina Ingleman-Sungberg
5/20- The Blind Man's Garden by Nadeem Aslam
6/20- The Naked Drinking Club by Rhona Cameron
7/20- The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown
8/20- K-Pax by Gene Brewer
9/20- The Miseducation of Cameron Post by Emily M Danforth
10/20- The Girl with the dragon tattoo by Stieg Larsson
11/20- The Girl Who Played With Fire by Stieg Larsson
12/20- The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets Nest by Stieg Larsson
13/20- Stieg by Jan-Erik Petersson
14/20- The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown
15/20- Glory in Death by J.D. Robb
16/20- A Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin
17/20- The mysterious affair at Styles by Agatha Christie
18/20- Murder on the Orient Express by Agatha Christie
19/20- The Cross and the Switchblade by David Wilkerson
20/20- Giving The Finger; Risking it all to fish the worlds deadliest seas by Captain Scott Campbell Junior
21/20- Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn
22/20- Immortal in death by J.D. Robb
23/20- And then there were none by Agatha Christie (The best Christie i've read yet, would never have guessed who it was)
24/20- The complete Maus by Art Spiegelman
25/20- Outside, Inside by Anne Grange
26/20- The adventures of the Christmas Pudding (and other short stories) by Agatha Christie


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2014)

1/50- Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie
31/50- Flashman - George MacDonald Fraser
32/50 - The Hobbit - J R R Tolkien
33/50 - The Son -  Jo Nesbo
34/50 - Labyrinth - Kate Mosse
35/50 - Under the Dome - Stephen King
36/50 - Hard Landing - Stephen Leather
37/50 - The Woods - Harlan Coben
38/50 - 5 Days in May: The Coalition and Beyond - Andrew Adonis
39/50 - One Summer : America 1927 - Bill Bryson
40/50 - 1356 - Bernard Cornwell
41/50 - Peckerwood - Jedidiah Ayres
42/50 - Ten Plus One (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - The Mugger  (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - Heat (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
44/50 - Cop Hater (An 87th Precinct Novel) Ed McBain
45/50 - The Unforgiven - Alan LeMay
46/50 - Ax (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
47/50 - The Con Man (An 87th Precinct Novel ) - Ed McBain
48/50 - He Who Hesitates (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
49/50 - The Sisters Brothers - Patrick Dewitt
50/50 - Riding the Rap - Elmore Leonard
51/50 - Pronto - Elmore Leonard


----------



## spartacus mills (Dec 3, 2014)

01 Raymond Chandler: Farewell My Lovely
02 Raymond Chandler: The Long Goodbye
03 Kenneth Grant: Remembering Aleister Crowley
04 Jonathan Meades: Museum Without Walls
05 Fiona Shoop: How to Deal in Antiques
06 Norm Longley: The Rough Guide to Hungary
07 (Edited by) Nick Caistor: Faber Book of Contemporary Latin American Short Stories
08 Toni Morrison: Jazz
09 Cormac McCarthy: Blood Meridian
10 JG Ballard: The Drowned World
11 Dina Iordanova: Cinema of the Other Europe: The Industry and Artistry of East Central European Film
12 Gyula Krudy: Sunflower
13 Dina Iordanova: Cinema of Flames : Balkan Film Culture and the Media
14 Fyodor Dostoyevsky: Notes From Underground
15 John Cunningham: Hungarian Cinema – from coffee house to multiplex
16 Emile Zola: La Bete Humaine
17 Dominique Nasta: Contemporary Romanian Cinema – The History of an Unexpected Miracle
18 Kenneth Grant: Grist to Whose Mill?
19 Vera Hughes & David Weller: Set Up a Successful Small Business
20 Misha Glenny: The Fall of Yugoslavia
21 Michel Houellebecq: Whatever
22 (Edited by Dina Iordanova): Cinema of the Balkans
23 Arthur Koestler: Arrival and Departure
24 Fiona Shoop: How to Profit from Auctions
25 John Williams: Butcher's Crossing
26 Tom Chrystal and Beata Dosa: Walking in Hungary
27 Geoff Nicholson: The Lost Art of Walking
28 Irvine Welsh: Skagboys
29 Elmore Leonard: Riding the Rap
30 Graham McLaren: Ceramics of the 1960s
31 Ismail Kadare: The General of the Dead Army
32 Viv Albertine: Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
33 Hubert Selby Jr: Last Exit to Brooklyn
34 Edward Bunker: Dog Eat Dog
35 Ismail Kadare: The Ghost Rider (aka Doruntine)
36 Gary Phillips: Perdition USA
37 Tony Thorne: Countess Dracula – Life and Times of Elisabeth Bathory, the Blood Countess
38 Thomas Eidson: Sister Agnes‘ Stand
39 Wu Ming: Altai
40 Ismail Kadare: The Successor
41 Walter Mosely: The Man In My Basement
42 Valentine Penrose: The Bloody Countess, Atrocities of Erzsebet Bathory
43 Larry Fink: On Composition and Improvisation
44 Kobo Abe: The Box Man
45 Chinua Achebe: Things Fall Apart
46 Bohumil Hrabal: The Little Town Where Time Stood Still
47 Alex Webb and Rebecca Norris Webb: On Street Photography and the Poetic Image
48 Stewart Home: The Nine Lives of Ray the Cat Jones
49 Larry Watson: White Crosses
*50 Toni Morrison: Sula
51 Cormac McCarthy: No Country For Old Men
52 Rafael Reig: Blood on the Saddle
53 Bohumil Hrabal: I Served the King of England*


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> 42/75 the yellow admiral


43/75 the hundred days


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 4, 2014)

50/50 A Masculine Ending by Joan Smith
51/50 The Second Half by Roy Keane (with Roddy Doyle)
52/50 The Fuck-Up by Arthur Nersesian
53/50 Taking Le Tiss by Matt Le Tissier
54/50 Jack Returns Home by Ted Lewis (Reread)
55/50 Jack Carter and the Law by Ted Lewis
56/50 The Original Stan the Man: the autobiography by Stan Bowles with Ralph Allen and John Iona
57/50 Going Off Alarming: The Autobiography: Vol 2 by Danny Baker
58/50 The Eighth Day of the Week by Marek Hlasko
59/50 The Lowlife by Alexander Baron
*
60/50 Simply Thrilled: The Preposterous Story of Postcard Records by Simon Goddard*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 4, 2014)

1. Wu-Ming - Altai
2. Gerald Durrell - My Family and other Animals*
3. Tim Wells - Keep The Faith
4. Mark Haddon - The Curious Incident of the Dog In The Night-Time*
5. David Goodhart - The British Dream: Successes and Failures of Post-War Immigration
6. Martin Walker - With Extreme Prejudice: An Investigation Into Police Vigilantism in Manchester
7. Michael Morpurgo - Born To Run: The Many Lives of One Incredible Dog*
8. Paul Sullivan - Remixology: Tracing The Dub Diaspora
9. Lemony Snicket - Who Could That Be At This Hour?*
10. Rob Dellar - Splitting In Two: Mad Pride and Punk Rock Oblivion
11. Lemony Snicket - When Did You See Her Last?*
12. Siobhan Dowd - The London Eye Mystery*
13. Karl Marx - Capital, Volume 1
14. John Barker - Futures
15. Tony Gilbert - Only One Died: An account of the Scarman Inquiry into the events of 15th June 1974, in Red Lion Square, when Kevin Gately died opposing racism and fascism
16. Steve Ignorant - The Rest Is Propaganda
17. Michael Morpurgo - Mr Nobody's Eyes*
18. Niccolò Machiavelli - The Prince
19. Eveline Lubbers - Secret Manoeuvres In The Dark: Corporate and Police Spying on Activists
20. Yevgeny Zamyatin - We
21. Nathaniel Mackey - Atet A.D.
*22. Douglas Adams - The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy**

*read aloud to daughter


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 5, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*
38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston
39/60 - Stephen King - Mr Mercedes
40/60 - Ruth Rendell - Talking to Strange Men
41/60 - Hilary Mantel - Fludd
42/60 - Beverley Naidoo - The Other Side of Truth*
43/60 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes
44/60 - Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
45/60 - Stephen King & Joe Hill - In the Long Grass + Justin David - The Pharmacist
46/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Motel Life
47/60 - Peter James - Want you Dead
48/60 - Peter Silverton - Filthy English: The how, why, when & what of everyday swearing
49/60 - Robert Galbraith - The Silkworm
50/60 - Barbara Vine - The Blood Doctor
51/60 - Jon McGregor - If Nobody Speaks of Remarkable Things
52/60 - John Williams - Stoner
53/60 - Simon Lewis - Go
54/60 - Eds. Meg Barker, Andreas Vossler & Darren Langdridge - Understanding counselling & psychotherapy
55/60 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
56/60 - Jedidiah Ayres - Peckerwood
57/60 - Lee Child - Killing Floor
58/60 - Various - OxCrimes (crime anthology)
59/60 - J.K.Rowling - Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone*
60/60 - Oliver Potzsch - The Hangman's Daughter
61/60 - Louisa May Alcott - Little Women*
62/60 - Stephen King - Hearts in Atlantis
63/60 - Hanif Kuresishi - The Buddha of Suburbia
64/60 - Louisa May Alcott - Good Wives*
65/60 - Carson McCullers - The Heart is a Lonely Hunter
66/60 - Willy Vlautin - Northline
67/60 - Denise Mina - Garnethill
68/60 - William Boyd - Brazzaville Beach

*69/60 - Stephen King - Revival *


----------



## Signal 11 (Dec 6, 2014)

earlier...

14. Beating The Fascists - Sean Birchall
15. Aren't You Rather Young To Be Writing Your Memoirs - B. S. Johnson


----------



## Me76 (Dec 6, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice
16/45 Silence, Natasha Preston 
17/45 48 Hours, J Jackson Bentley
18/45 Charlotte Street, Danny Wallace
19/45 Mr Mercedes, Stephen King 
20/45 Chameleon, J Jackson Bentley
21/45 Asylum, Amy Cross
22/45 Twenty Eight and a Half Wishes, Denise Grover Swank
23/45 A Grain of Truth, Zygmunt Miliszewski
24/45 The Dice Man, Luke Rhinehart
25/45 Death Whispers, Tamara Rose Blodgett
26/45 Keeping Mum, The Dark Angels Collective
27/45 Death Speaks, Tamara Rose Blodgett
28/45 Are You There God, It's Me, Margaret, Judy Blume
29/45 The Dominoe Boys, DM Mitchell
30/45 Infrared, Nancy Huston
31/45 Death Inception, Tamara Rose Blodgett
32/45 The Adult, Joe Stretch
33/45 Meatspace, Nikesh Shukla
34/45 A Reason to Kill, Michael Kerr
35/45 Wide Sargasso Sea, Jean Rhys
36/45 Odd Hours, Dean Koontz
37/45 Tiger Eyes, Judy Blume
38/45 The Hitman's Guide to Housecleaning, Hallgrimur Helgason
39/45 Starter For Ten, David Nicholls
40/45 The Stranger Beside You, William Casey Moreton
41/45 The Great Gatsby, Scott Fitzgerald 
42/45 Into the Darkest Corner, Elizabeth Haynes
43/45 Cell, Stephen King 
44/45 Crossing, Andrew Xia Fukuda. 
45/45 We Are All Completely Beside Ourselves. Karen Joy Fowler
46 Revival, Stephen King
47 Forever, Judy Blume
48 Landline, Rainbow Rowell
49 The Round House, Louise Erdrich
 I'd really recommend this.  Set on an Indian reservation in 1988 and told from the point of view of a 13 yo boy after his mother is raped.


----------



## ringo (Dec 8, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese
13/35 The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje
14/35 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
15/35 The Tempest - William Shakespeare
16/35 Invisible Monsters - Chuck Palahniuk
17/35 Postcards - Annie Proulx
18/35 Broken Angels - Richard K Morgan
19/35 A Gun For Sale - Graham Greene
20/35 The Giant, O'Brien - Hilary Mantel
21/35 Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
22/35 Independence Day - Richard Ford
23/35 Beloved - Toni Morrison
24/35 Flatland: A Romance of Many Dimensions - Edwin A Abbot
25/35 A Walk In The Woods - Rediscovering America On The Appalachian Trail - Bill Bryson
26/35 131: A Time-Shifting Gnostic Hooligan Road Novel - Julian Cope
27/35 Survivor - Chuck Palahniuk
28/35 Selected Stories - Anton Chekhov
29/35 The News Where You Are - Catherine O'Flynn
30/35 Wide Sargasso Sea - Jean Rhys
31/35 To Kill A Mocking Bird - Harper Lee
32/35 A Room With A View - E. M. Forster
33/35 Farewell, My Lovely - Raymond Chandler
34/35 Dead Man's Walk - Larry McMurtry
35/35 An American Dream - Norman Mailer
36/35 The Heart is a Lonely Hunter - Carson McCullers
37/35 Consider Phlebas - Iain M Banks
38/35 Yellow DOG - Martin Amis
39/35 From One Extreme To Another - Minister Michael Gordon
40/35 The Lighthouse - P.D.James......Never really warmed to her style, but good to read a who done it for a change. It was all a bit carefully staged and planned out.


----------



## braindancer (Dec 8, 2014)

1/35 - Life - Keith Richards
2/35 - The Forever War - Joe Haldeman
3/35 - Stoner - John Williams
4/35 - The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
5/35 - The Bottoms - Joe R Lansdale
6/35 - The War of the Worlds - H.G. Wells
7/35 - The Disposessed - Ursula K. Le Guin
8/35 - So long, see you tomorrow - William Maxwell
9/35 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/35 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/35 - Marshland - Gareth E Rees
12/35 - Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
13/35 - Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
14/35 - True Grit - Charles Portis
15/35 - Warlock - Oakley Hall
16/35 - The Wild Places - Robert McFarlane
17/35 - Even the dogs - Jon McGregor
18/35 - Apaches - Oakley Hall
19/35 - The Peregrine - John Baker
20/35 - Stonemouth - Iain Banks
21/35 - Deep Country - Neil Ansell
22/35 - Consider Phlebas - Iain M Banks
23/35 - The Year of the Flood - Margaret Atwood
24/35 - Cop Hater - Ed McBain 
25/35 - The Player of Games - Iain M Banks (not a chance of hitting my target this year - unless I start including the books I reads to my kids every night!)


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2014)

braindancer said:


> 1/35 - Life - Keith Richards
> 2/35 - The Forever War - Joe Haldeman
> 3/35 - Stoner - John Williams
> 4/35 - The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
> ...


if you've read them, include them


----------



## braindancer (Dec 8, 2014)

Nah - I don't see them as part of my personal challenge....


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2014)

1/50- Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie
31/50- Flashman - George MacDonald Fraser
32/50 - The Hobbit - J R R Tolkien
33/50 - The Son -  Jo Nesbo
34/50 - Labyrinth - Kate Mosse
35/50 - Under the Dome - Stephen King
36/50 - Hard Landing - Stephen Leather
37/50 - The Woods - Harlan Coben
38/50 - 5 Days in May: The Coalition and Beyond - Andrew Adonis
39/50 - One Summer : America 1927 - Bill Bryson
40/50 - 1356 - Bernard Cornwell
41/50 - Peckerwood - Jedidiah Ayres
42/50 - Ten Plus One (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - The Mugger  (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - Heat (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
44/50 - Cop Hater (An 87th Precinct Novel) Ed McBain
45/50 - The Unforgiven - Alan LeMay
46/50 - Ax (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
47/50 - The Con Man (An 87th Precinct Novel ) - Ed McBain
48/50 - He Who Hesitates (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
49/50 - The Sisters Brothers - Patrick Dewitt
50/50 - Riding the Rap - Elmore Leonard
51/50 - Pronto - Elmore Leonard
52/50 - Killer's Choice (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 8, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


83. 11:22:63: a novel - Stephen King 
84. Blue Monday - Nicci French 
85. Tuesday's Gone - Nicci French
86. Waiting For Wednesday - Nicci French


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2014)

1. "Laidlaw" - William McIlvanney
2. "The Republic of Theives" - Scott Lynch
3. "Hell Train" - Christopher Fowler
4. "The Abomination" Dan Simmons
5. "The Hangman's Song" - James Oswald
6. "The Bloodless Boy" - Robert J. Lloyd
7. "A Delicate Truth*"* - John Le Carre
8. " The Wolf In Winter" - John Connolly
9. "I Am Pilgrim" - Terry Hayes
10. "Police" - Jo Nesbo
11. Oxcrime - anthology of crimes novelists in aid of Oxfam edited by Ian Rankin
12: "Juggernaut" - Adam Baker
13. "Gone Girl" - Gillian Flynn
14. "The Ghost Riders Of Ordbec"
15. "The Night of the Generals" - Hans Helmut Kirst
16. "Mercy" - Jussi Adler-Olsen
17. "A Man Without Breath" - Philip Kerr
18. "Dead Men's Bones" - James Oswald
19. "The Lonely Dead" - Michael Marshall
20. "The Woman in Black" - Susan Hill

*21. "Moriarty" - Antony Horowitz. Clever*


----------



## Kidda (Dec 9, 2014)

1/20- War and Peace by Ricky Hatton
2/20- The universe verses Alex Woods by Gavin Extence
3/20- Deadliest Catch Desperate Hours- by Discovery
4/20- The little old lady who broke all the rules by Catharina Ingleman-Sungberg
5/20- The Blind Man's Garden by Nadeem Aslam
6/20- The Naked Drinking Club by Rhona Cameron
7/20- The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown
8/20- K-Pax by Gene Brewer
9/20- The Miseducation of Cameron Post by Emily M Danforth
10/20- The Girl with the dragon tattoo by Stieg Larsson
11/20- The Girl Who Played With Fire by Stieg Larsson
12/20- The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets Nest by Stieg Larsson
13/20- Stieg by Jan-Erik Petersson
14/20- The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown
15/20- Glory in Death by J.D. Robb
16/20- A Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin
17/20- The mysterious affair at Styles by Agatha Christie
18/20- Murder on the Orient Express by Agatha Christie
19/20- The Cross and the Switchblade by David Wilkerson
20/20- Giving The Finger; Risking it all to fish the worlds deadliest seas by Captain Scott Campbell Junior
21/20- Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn
22/20- Immortal in death by J.D. Robb
23/20- And then there were none by Agatha Christie (The best Christie i've read yet, would never have guessed who it was)
24/20- The complete Maus by Art Spiegelman
25/20- Outside, Inside by Anne Grange
26/20- The adventures of the Christmas Pudding (and other short stories) by Agatha Christie
27/20- Safe Area Gorazde by Joe Sacco


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 11, 2014)

1. Wu-Ming - Altai
2. Gerald Durrell - My Family and other Animals*
3. Tim Wells - Keep The Faith
4. Mark Haddon - The Curious Incident of the Dog In The Night-Time*
5. David Goodhart - The British Dream: Successes and Failures of Post-War Immigration
6. Martin Walker - With Extreme Prejudice: An Investigation Into Police Vigilantism in Manchester
7. Michael Morpurgo - Born To Run: The Many Lives of One Incredible Dog*
8. Paul Sullivan - Remixology: Tracing The Dub Diaspora
9. Lemony Snicket - Who Could That Be At This Hour?*
10. Rob Dellar - Splitting In Two: Mad Pride and Punk Rock Oblivion
11. Lemony Snicket - When Did You See Her Last?*
12. Siobhan Dowd - The London Eye Mystery*
13. Karl Marx - Capital, Volume 1
14. John Barker - Futures
15. Tony Gilbert - Only One Died: An account of the Scarman Inquiry into the events of 15th June 1974, in Red Lion Square, when Kevin Gately died opposing racism and fascism
16. Steve Ignorant - The Rest Is Propaganda
17. Michael Morpurgo - Mr Nobody's Eyes*
18. Niccolò Machiavelli - The Prince
19. Eveline Lubbers - Secret Manoeuvres In The Dark: Corporate and Police Spying on Activists
20. Yevgeny Zamyatin - We
21. Nathaniel Mackey - Atet A.D.
22. Douglas Adams - The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy*
*23. David Harvey - Seventeen Contradictions And The End of Capitalism*

*read aloud to daughter


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2014)

1/50- Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie
31/50- Flashman - George MacDonald Fraser
32/50 - The Hobbit - J R R Tolkien
33/50 - The Son -  Jo Nesbo
34/50 - Labyrinth - Kate Mosse
35/50 - Under the Dome - Stephen King
36/50 - Hard Landing - Stephen Leather
37/50 - The Woods - Harlan Coben
38/50 - 5 Days in May: The Coalition and Beyond - Andrew Adonis
39/50 - One Summer : America 1927 - Bill Bryson
40/50 - 1356 - Bernard Cornwell
41/50 - Peckerwood - Jedidiah Ayres
42/50 - Ten Plus One (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - The Mugger  (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - Heat (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
44/50 - Cop Hater (An 87th Precinct Novel) Ed McBain
45/50 - The Unforgiven - Alan LeMay
46/50 - Ax (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
47/50 - The Con Man (An 87th Precinct Novel ) - Ed McBain
48/50 - He Who Hesitates (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
49/50 - The Sisters Brothers - Patrick Dewitt
50/50 - Riding the Rap - Elmore Leonard
51/50 - Pronto - Elmore Leonard
52/50 - Killer's Choice (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBainh
53/50 - Hellraisers - The  Life and Inebriated Times of Richard Burton, Richard Harris, Peter O'Toole and Oliver  Reed. - Robert Sellers 

much as I hate to agree with the Sunday Express, their review which describes it as 'A Rollicking Read' is on the button stories of legendary boozing - I don't know how they all managed to put so much booze away!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2014)

just a heads-up that we're coming to the end of the year, and that means that a new thread will be starting with effect from 0001 on 1 january 2015, where you can put books read* in the next calendar year. please don't be awkward and demand a different set of 365 days, the 2015 thread - as this one was - is intended for books read** between the very start of 2015 and the very end of 2015***.

anyway, as i say, just a heads-up the next thread'll be up up soon, and i only mention this so you can start thinking how many books it is likely you'll read next year.

_____
*read includes books read to you, heard as audiofiles, on tapes, cds, etc ad nauseam.
** read in this case means completed.
*** the very end of 2015 is deemed to be 2359 on 31 december 2015.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 12, 2014)

pennimania said:


> 6. Artificial Hells. Claire Bishop. ( don't, just don't unless you have to )
> 7. Digital McLuhan. Paul Levinson.
> 8. Bring up the Bodies. Hilary Mantel ( reread)


9. Art and the Committed Eye. Richard Leppert.
10. The Wind in the Willows. Kenneth Graham.
11. Three Corvettes. Nicholas Monsarrat.
12. Still Life. Erica Longmuir.
13. The Leftovers.Tom Perotta.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 13, 2014)

50/50 A Masculine Ending by Joan Smith
51/50 The Second Half by Roy Keane (with Roddy Doyle)
52/50 The Fuck-Up by Arthur Nersesian
53/50 Taking Le Tiss by Matt Le Tissier
54/50 Jack Returns Home by Ted Lewis (Reread)
55/50 Jack Carter and the Law by Ted Lewis
56/50 The Original Stan the Man: the autobiography by Stan Bowles with Ralph Allen and John Iona
57/50 Going Off Alarming: The Autobiography: Vol 2 by Danny Baker
58/50 The Eighth Day of the Week by Marek Hlasko
59/50 The Lowlife by Alexander Baron
60/50 Simply Thrilled: The Preposterous Story of Postcard Records by Simon Goddard
*
61/50 Killing the Second Dog by Marek Hlasko*


----------



## Me76 (Dec 13, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice
16/45 Silence, Natasha Preston 
17/45 48 Hours, J Jackson Bentley
18/45 Charlotte Street, Danny Wallace
19/45 Mr Mercedes, Stephen King 
20/45 Chameleon, J Jackson Bentley
21/45 Asylum, Amy Cross
22/45 Twenty Eight and a Half Wishes, Denise Grover Swank
23/45 A Grain of Truth, Zygmunt Miliszewski
24/45 The Dice Man, Luke Rhinehart
25/45 Death Whispers, Tamara Rose Blodgett
26/45 Keeping Mum, The Dark Angels Collective
27/45 Death Speaks, Tamara Rose Blodgett
28/45 Are You There God, It's Me, Margaret, Judy Blume
29/45 The Dominoe Boys, DM Mitchell
30/45 Infrared, Nancy Huston
31/45 Death Inception, Tamara Rose Blodgett
32/45 The Adult, Joe Stretch
33/45 Meatspace, Nikesh Shukla
34/45 A Reason to Kill, Michael Kerr
35/45 Wide Sargasso Sea, Jean Rhys
36/45 Odd Hours, Dean Koontz
37/45 Tiger Eyes, Judy Blume
38/45 The Hitman's Guide to Housecleaning, Hallgrimur Helgason
39/45 Starter For Ten, David Nicholls
40/45 The Stranger Beside You, William Casey Moreton
41/45 The Great Gatsby, Scott Fitzgerald 
42/45 Into the Darkest Corner, Elizabeth Haynes
43/45 Cell, Stephen King 
44/45 Crossing, Andrew Xia Fukuda. 
45/45 We Are All Completely Beside Ourselves. Karen Joy Fowler
46 Revival, Stephen King
47 Forever, Judy Blume
48 Landline, Rainbow Rowell
49 The Round House, Louise Erdrich
50 Tresspass, Stephen Edgar - this was a free kindle book that started off well and finished very poorly. 

I'm looking forward to starting a new list. Defo going to put my aim as 50. Although that might mean Les Mis gets put off for quite a while!


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 14, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*
38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston
39/60 - Stephen King - Mr Mercedes
40/60 - Ruth Rendell - Talking to Strange Men
41/60 - Hilary Mantel - Fludd
42/60 - Beverley Naidoo - The Other Side of Truth*
43/60 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes
44/60 - Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
45/60 - Stephen King & Joe Hill - In the Long Grass + Justin David - The Pharmacist
46/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Motel Life
47/60 - Peter James - Want you Dead
48/60 - Peter Silverton - Filthy English: The how, why, when & what of everyday swearing
49/60 - Robert Galbraith - The Silkworm
50/60 - Barbara Vine - The Blood Doctor
51/60 - Jon McGregor - If Nobody Speaks of Remarkable Things
52/60 - John Williams - Stoner
53/60 - Simon Lewis - Go
54/60 - Eds. Meg Barker, Andreas Vossler & Darren Langdridge - Understanding counselling & psychotherapy
55/60 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
56/60 - Jedidiah Ayres - Peckerwood
57/60 - Lee Child - Killing Floor
58/60 - Various - OxCrimes (crime anthology)
59/60 - J.K.Rowling - Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone*
60/60 - Oliver Potzsch - The Hangman's Daughter
61/60 - Louisa May Alcott - Little Women*
62/60 - Stephen King - Hearts in Atlantis
63/60 - Hanif Kuresishi - The Buddha of Suburbia
64/60 - Louisa May Alcott - Good Wives*
65/60 - Carson McCullers - The Heart is a Lonely Hunter
66/60 - Willy Vlautin - Northline
67/60 - Denise Mina - Garnethill
68/60 - William Boyd - Brazzaville Beach
69/60 - Stephen King - Revival

*70/60 - Mo Hayder - Hanging Hill*


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 14, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


87. Until It's Over - Nicci French 
88. What To Do When Someone Dies - Nicci French
89. Just After Sunset - Stories - Stephen King


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Dec 14, 2014)

Holy MOLY some of you read a lot of books in a year! 60, incredible!

I'd like to join in next year. I think 12 would be a fair number to aim for.

Just for my own memory, but I'd like to read a book by:
Charles Dickens
Hunter S Thompson
Another Ian McEwan 
Oscar Wild
A Bronte
Bridget Jones (got it waiting)
Agatha Christie (thanks Kidda never read one and I love a mystery!)
Dorothy Parker short stories

Which leaves 4 to find...


----------



## Kidda (Dec 14, 2014)

Nancy_Winks said:


> Holy MOLY some of you read a lot of books in a year! 60, incredible!
> 
> I'd like to join in next year. I think 12 would be a fair number to aim for.
> 
> ...



Go for ''and then there were none'' 

Awesome Agatha book that one


----------



## Greebo (Dec 14, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi
26/60 Jojo poluje na Pisankę - Sujatha Lalgudi
27/60 Knüppelharter Valentin - Ludmilla Vaginowa
28/60 The Shockwave Rider - John Brunner
29/60 Männer sind Helden - Jo Berlin
30/60 Co Wiesz, Co Wiedzę? (Do You Know What I Can See?) - Richárde
31/60 Isla Boi Się Wody (Isla the Rat Terrier is Afraid of Water) - Richárde
32/60 Insufficiently Welsh - Griff Rhy Jones
33/60 And Life Was Good and Happy: Memory, Identity and Nostalgia in Eastern Germany - Liam Hoare
34/60 Chef ade - So kann ich nicht arbeiten! - Kirsten Wendt
35/60 Drinking With Dead Women Writers - Elaine Ambrose
36/60 Susie Orbach On Eating - Susie Orbach
37/60 My Wife Has Alzheimer's - J Wesley Sullivan
38/60 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
39/60 The Soul of Man Under Socialism - Oscar Wilde
40/60 Froschkuss - Jo Berlin
41/60 True Confessions of Margaret Hilda Roberts Aged 14 1/4 - Sue Townsend
42/60 The Bicycle Teacher - Campbell Jefferys
43/60 You Had Me At Hello - Mhairi McFarlane
44/60 Dzień wesołej zabawy Jojo (Jojo the naughty elephant) - Sujatha Lalgudi
45/60 Contes du jour et de la nuit - Guy de Maupassant
46/60 The Library of Unrequited Love - Sophie Divry
47/60 Alexanderplatz - Georg Diez
48/60 Workaholic (French edition) - Morgan Magnin & Rosalys
49/60 Jasper The Not a Witch - Andrew James Walker
50/60 American Interior: The Quixotic Journey of John Evans - Gruff Rhys
51/60 The Circular Staircase - Mary Roberts Rinehart
52/60 Learn Polish parallel text - bilingual easy stories English-Polish - Polyglot Planet Publishing
53/60 The Pseudonomicon - Phil Hine
54/60 When a Man Marries - Mary Roberts Rinehart
55/60 Small World - David Lodge
56/60 The Zombie Survivial Guide - Max Brooks
57/60 Czy jestem mała? - Phillipp Winterberg & Nadja Wichmann
58/60 Devoted to Death: Santa Muerte, the Skeleton Saint R. Andrew Chestnut
59/60 GlücksWeib by Simone Malina.
60/60 Ein unmoralisches Sonderangebot - Kerstin Gier
61/60 My Little Soldiers - Glenn Barden (a Nick Hornbyish man's eye view of trying to conceive)
62/60 High Rise - J G Ballard
63/60 The Man With Two Left Feet and Other short Stories - P G Wodehouse
64/60 The Forgotten Sister: Mary Bennet's Pride and Prejudice - Jennifer Paynter
65/60 Zomblog Saga Box Set - T W Brown


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Dec 14, 2014)

65! A matter of days per book  That's pretty good going that is.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 14, 2014)

*shrug*  I have a lot of waiting around.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2014)

1/50- Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie
31/50- Flashman - George MacDonald Fraser
32/50 - The Hobbit - J R R Tolkien
33/50 - The Son -  Jo Nesbo
34/50 - Labyrinth - Kate Mosse
35/50 - Under the Dome - Stephen King
36/50 - Hard Landing - Stephen Leather
37/50 - The Woods - Harlan Coben
38/50 - 5 Days in May: The Coalition and Beyond - Andrew Adonis
39/50 - One Summer : America 1927 - Bill Bryson
40/50 - 1356 - Bernard Cornwell
41/50 - Peckerwood - Jedidiah Ayres
42/50 - Ten Plus One (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - The Mugger  (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - Heat (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
44/50 - Cop Hater (An 87th Precinct Novel) Ed McBain
45/50 - The Unforgiven - Alan LeMay
46/50 - Ax (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
47/50 - The Con Man (An 87th Precinct Novel ) - Ed McBain
48/50 - He Who Hesitates (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
49/50 - The Sisters Brothers - Patrick Dewitt
50/50 - Riding the Rap - Elmore Leonard
51/50 - Pronto - Elmore Leonard
52/50 - Killer's Choice (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
53/50 - Hellraisers - The  Life and Inebriated Times of Richard Burton, Richard Harris, Peter O'Toole and Oliver  Reed. - Robert Sellers
54/50 Killer's Payoff (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain


----------



## Kidda (Dec 16, 2014)

1/20- War and Peace by Ricky Hatton
2/20- The universe verses Alex Woods by Gavin Extence
3/20- Deadliest Catch Desperate Hours- by Discovery
4/20- The little old lady who broke all the rules by Catharina Ingleman-Sungberg
5/20- The Blind Man's Garden by Nadeem Aslam
6/20- The Naked Drinking Club by Rhona Cameron
7/20- The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown
8/20- K-Pax by Gene Brewer
9/20- The Miseducation of Cameron Post by Emily M Danforth
10/20- The Girl with the dragon tattoo by Stieg Larsson
11/20- The Girl Who Played With Fire by Stieg Larsson
12/20- The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets Nest by Stieg Larsson
13/20- Stieg by Jan-Erik Petersson
14/20- The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown
15/20- Glory in Death by J.D. Robb
16/20- A Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin
17/20- The mysterious affair at Styles by Agatha Christie
18/20- Murder on the Orient Express by Agatha Christie
19/20- The Cross and the Switchblade by David Wilkerson
20/20- Giving The Finger; Risking it all to fish the worlds deadliest seas by Captain Scott Campbell Junior
21/20- Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn
22/20- Immortal in death by J.D. Robb
23/20- And then there were none by Agatha Christie (The best Christie i've read yet, would never have guessed who it was)
24/20- The complete Maus by Art Spiegelman
25/20- Outside, Inside by Anne Grange
26/20- The adventures of the Christmas Pudding (and other short stories) by Agatha Christie
27/20- Safe Area Gorazde by Joe Sacco
28/20- A Christmas Carol by Charles Dickens


----------



## spartacus mills (Dec 17, 2014)

Greebo said:


> *62/60 High Rise - J G Ballard*
> 63/60 The Man With Two Left Feet and Other short Stories - P G Wodehouse
> 64/60 The Forgotten Sister: Mary Bennet's Pride and Prejudice - Jennifer Paynter
> 65/60 Zomblog Saga Box Set - T W Brown



'High Rise' is probably my favourite JG Ballard book. Either that or 'Crash'.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 17, 2014)

spartacus mills said:


> 'High Rise' is probably my favourite JG Ballard book. Either that or 'Crash'.


Not really to my taste.  It's not just what he writes (or I'd dislike John Wyndham's books), it's partly the way he writes.


----------



## ringo (Dec 17, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese
13/35 The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje
14/35 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
15/35 The Tempest - William Shakespeare
16/35 Invisible Monsters - Chuck Palahniuk
17/35 Postcards - Annie Proulx
18/35 Broken Angels - Richard K Morgan
19/35 A Gun For Sale - Graham Greene
20/35 The Giant, O'Brien - Hilary Mantel
21/35 Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
22/35 Independence Day - Richard Ford
23/35 Beloved - Toni Morrison
24/35 Flatland: A Romance of Many Dimensions - Edwin A Abbot
25/35 A Walk In The Woods - Rediscovering America On The Appalachian Trail - Bill Bryson
26/35 131: A Time-Shifting Gnostic Hooligan Road Novel - Julian Cope
27/35 Survivor - Chuck Palahniuk
28/35 Selected Stories - Anton Chekhov
29/35 The News Where You Are - Catherine O'Flynn
30/35 Wide Sargasso Sea - Jean Rhys
31/35 To Kill A Mocking Bird - Harper Lee
32/35 A Room With A View - E. M. Forster
33/35 Farewell, My Lovely - Raymond Chandler
34/35 Dead Man's Walk - Larry McMurtry
35/35 An American Dream - Norman Mailer
36/35 The Heart is a Lonely Hunter - Carson McCullers
37/35 Consider Phlebas - Iain M Banks
38/35 Yellow DOG - Martin Amis
39/35 From One Extreme To Another - Minister Michael Gordon
40/35 The Lighthouse - P.D.James
41/35 The Long Goodbye - Raymond Chandler


----------



## belboid (Dec 17, 2014)

spartacus mills said:


> 'High Rise' is probably my favourite JG Ballard book. Either that or 'Crash'.


I keep meaning to read High Rise.  The pretty much only because of the Hawkwind connection


----------



## Belushi (Dec 17, 2014)

Jim Higgins 'More Years for the Locust' (1/20)
Caspar Addyman 'Help Yourself' (2/20)
Orhan Pamuk 'The White Castle' (3/20)
Jeet Thayil 'Narcopolis' (4/20)
Graham Greene 'The End of the Affair' (5/20)
Isabel Allende 'The House of the Spirits' (6/20)
John Steinbeck 'The Moon is Down' (7/20)
Hong Ying 'Daughter of the River' (8/20)
Anna Funder 'Stasiland' (9/20)
Walter Tevis 'The Man who fell to Earth' (10/20)
Vahram Murtayan 'Paris vs New York' (11/20)
John Lewis Gaddis 'The Cold War' (12/20)
Gunter Grass 'Cat and Mouse' (13/20)
David Mitchell 'Cloud Atlas' (14/20)
JM Ledgard 'Giraffe' (15/20)
Milan Kundera 'The Unbearable Lightness of Being' (16/20)
Freya Stark 'The Valleys of the Assassins & Other Persian Travels' (17/20)
Robert Irwin 'The Alhambra' (18/20)
Colin Thubron 'The Lost Heart of Asia' (19/20)
*Ernest Hemingway 'The First Forty-Nine Stories' (20/20)*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 17, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 67. Chris Ware - Jimmy Corrigan The Smartest Kid On Earth.   _man hands on misery to man, it deepens like a coastal shelf_ read this if you have paternal abandonment issues and you might cry, i did.



68. Noo Saro-Wiwa - Looking For Transwonderland.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 17, 2014)

belboid said:


> I keep meaning to read High Rise.  The pretty much only because of the Hawkwind connection



It's one of his best IMO.


----------



## belboid (Dec 17, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> It's one of his best IMO.


I'll push it up me list then.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 19, 2014)

50/50 A Masculine Ending by Joan Smith
51/50 The Second Half by Roy Keane (with Roddy Doyle)
52/50 The Fuck-Up by Arthur Nersesian
53/50 Taking Le Tiss by Matt Le Tissier
54/50 Jack Returns Home by Ted Lewis (Reread)
55/50 Jack Carter and the Law by Ted Lewis
56/50 The Original Stan the Man: the autobiography by Stan Bowles with Ralph Allen and John Iona
57/50 Going Off Alarming: The Autobiography: Vol 2 by Danny Baker
58/50 The Eighth Day of the Week by Marek Hlasko
59/50 The Lowlife by Alexander Baron
60/50 Simply Thrilled: The Preposterous Story of Postcard Records by Simon Goddard
61/50 Killing the Second Dog by Marek Hlasko
*
62/50 Seeing Red:The Chic Charnley Story by Chic Charnley (with Alex Gordon)*
Probably the most poorly written football biography/autobiography I've ever read  . . . but all the more enjoyable because of it.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 19, 2014)

1/50- Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie
31/50- Flashman - George MacDonald Fraser
32/50 - The Hobbit - J R R Tolkien
33/50 - The Son -  Jo Nesbo
34/50 - Labyrinth - Kate Mosse
35/50 - Under the Dome - Stephen King
36/50 - Hard Landing - Stephen Leather
37/50 - The Woods - Harlan Coben
38/50 - 5 Days in May: The Coalition and Beyond - Andrew Adonis
39/50 - One Summer : America 1927 - Bill Bryson
40/50 - 1356 - Bernard Cornwell
41/50 - Peckerwood - Jedidiah Ayres
42/50 - Ten Plus One (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - The Mugger  (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - Heat (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
44/50 - Cop Hater (An 87th Precinct Novel) Ed McBain
45/50 - The Unforgiven - Alan LeMay
46/50 - Ax (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
47/50 - The Con Man (An 87th Precinct Novel ) - Ed McBain
48/50 - He Who Hesitates (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
49/50 - The Sisters Brothers - Patrick Dewitt
50/50 - Riding the Rap - Elmore Leonard
51/50 - Pronto - Elmore Leonard
52/50 - Killer's Choice (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
53/50 - Hellraisers - The  Life and Inebriated Times of Richard Burton, Richard Harris, Peter O'Toole and Oliver  Reed. - Robert Sellers
54/50 Killer's Payoff (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
55/50 Lady Killer (An 87th Precinct Novel) Ed McBain


----------



## Me76 (Dec 20, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice
16/45 Silence, Natasha Preston 
17/45 48 Hours, J Jackson Bentley
18/45 Charlotte Street, Danny Wallace
19/45 Mr Mercedes, Stephen King 
20/45 Chameleon, J Jackson Bentley
21/45 Asylum, Amy Cross
22/45 Twenty Eight and a Half Wishes, Denise Grover Swank
23/45 A Grain of Truth, Zygmunt Miliszewski
24/45 The Dice Man, Luke Rhinehart
25/45 Death Whispers, Tamara Rose Blodgett
26/45 Keeping Mum, The Dark Angels Collective
27/45 Death Speaks, Tamara Rose Blodgett
28/45 Are You There God, It's Me, Margaret, Judy Blume
29/45 The Dominoe Boys, DM Mitchell
30/45 Infrared, Nancy Huston
31/45 Death Inception, Tamara Rose Blodgett
32/45 The Adult, Joe Stretch
33/45 Meatspace, Nikesh Shukla
34/45 A Reason to Kill, Michael Kerr
35/45 Wide Sargasso Sea, Jean Rhys
36/45 Odd Hours, Dean Koontz
37/45 Tiger Eyes, Judy Blume
38/45 The Hitman's Guide to Housecleaning, Hallgrimur Helgason
39/45 Starter For Ten, David Nicholls
40/45 The Stranger Beside You, William Casey Moreton
41/45 The Great Gatsby, Scott Fitzgerald 
42/45 Into the Darkest Corner, Elizabeth Haynes
43/45 Cell, Stephen King 
44/45 Crossing, Andrew Xia Fukuda. 
45/45 We Are All Completely Beside Ourselves. Karen Joy Fowler
46 Revival, Stephen King
47 Forever, Judy Blume
48 Landline, Rainbow Rowell
49 The Round House, Louise Erdrich
50 Tresspass, Stephen Edgar
51 Inquest, Paul Carson


----------



## MrSki (Dec 20, 2014)

MrSki said:


> *1. *Conquest - Julian Stockwin
> 2. Dominion - C J Sansom
> 3. Winter in Madrid C J Sansom
> 4. The Fields of Death Simon Scarrow
> ...



63. HMS Expedient - Peter Smalley
64. Port Royal - Peter Smalley
65. Barbary Coast - Peter Smalley
66. The Gathering Storm - Peter Smalley
67. The Pursuit - Peter Smalley
68. Naming the Bones - Louise Welsh
69. Temeraire - Naomi Novik
70. Treason's Tide - Robert Wilton
71. Right Ho Jeeves - P G Wodehouse
72. The Twelve Children of Paris - Tim Willocks
73. The Hidden Cottage - Erica James
74. Going to Sea in a Sieve - Danny Baker
75. The Forgotten Affairs of Youth - Alexander McCall Smith


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 22, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


90. Duma Key - Stephen King 
91. Complicit - Nicci French 
92. The Free - Willy Vlautin


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 22, 2014)

50/50 A Masculine Ending by Joan Smith
51/50 The Second Half by Roy Keane (with Roddy Doyle)
52/50 The Fuck-Up by Arthur Nersesian
53/50 Taking Le Tiss by Matt Le Tissier
54/50 Jack Returns Home by Ted Lewis (Reread)
55/50 Jack Carter and the Law by Ted Lewis
56/50 The Original Stan the Man: the autobiography by Stan Bowles with Ralph Allen and John Iona
57/50 Going Off Alarming: The Autobiography: Vol 2 by Danny Baker
58/50 The Eighth Day of the Week by Marek Hlasko
59/50 The Lowlife by Alexander Baron
60/50 Simply Thrilled: The Preposterous Story of Postcard Records by Simon Goddard
61/50 Killing the Second Dog by Marek Hlasko
62/50 Seeing Red:The Chic Charnley Story by Chic Charnley (with Alex Gordon)

*63/50 Auf Wiedershen, Pet by Fred Taylor*
Seeing out my 2014 reading year with how I will embrace my 2015 reading year: novelisations of TV shows I watched as a kid . . . ghost-written football autobiographies bought for $3 from Barnes and Noble . . . and the occasional whodunnit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2014)

2015 thread started: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-grand-2015-reading-challenge-thread.330440/

it is only there for you to think about the number of books you anticipate reading next year, please continue to post on this thread the books you complete before 2359 on 31/12/14.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 22, 2014)

Pick your favourite from your list and post it here.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/favourite-book-you-have-read-in-2014.330441/


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 23, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 68. Noo Saro-Wiwa - Looking For Transwonderland.


 
69. Graham MacNeill - Mechanicum.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 23, 2014)

1. Wu-Ming - Altai
2. Gerald Durrell - My Family and other Animals*
3. Tim Wells - Keep The Faith
4. Mark Haddon - The Curious Incident of the Dog In The Night-Time*
5. David Goodhart - The British Dream: Successes and Failures of Post-War Immigration
6. Martin Walker - With Extreme Prejudice: An Investigation Into Police Vigilantism in Manchester
7. Michael Morpurgo - Born To Run: The Many Lives of One Incredible Dog*
8. Paul Sullivan - Remixology: Tracing The Dub Diaspora
9. Lemony Snicket - Who Could That Be At This Hour?*
10. Rob Dellar - Splitting In Two: Mad Pride and Punk Rock Oblivion
11. Lemony Snicket - When Did You See Her Last?*
12. Siobhan Dowd - The London Eye Mystery*
13. Karl Marx - Capital, Volume 1
14. John Barker - Futures
15. Tony Gilbert - Only One Died: An account of the Scarman Inquiry into the events of 15th June 1974, in Red Lion Square, when Kevin Gately died opposing racism and fascism
16. Steve Ignorant - The Rest Is Propaganda
17. Michael Morpurgo - Mr Nobody's Eyes*
18. Niccolò Machiavelli - The Prince
19. Eveline Lubbers - Secret Manoeuvres In The Dark: Corporate and Police Spying on Activists
20. Yevgeny Zamyatin - We
21. Nathaniel Mackey - Atet A.D.
22. Douglas Adams - The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy*
23. David Harvey - Seventeen Contradicyions And The End of Capitalism
*24. Gareth E Rees - Marshland: Dreams and Nightmares on the Edge of London
*
*read aloud to daughter


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> *read aloud to daughter


if it's read, it's read.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1. Wu-Ming - Altai
> 2. Gerald Durrell - My Family and other Animals*
> 3. Tim Wells - Keep The Faith
> 4. Mark Haddon - The Curious Incident of the Dog In The Night-Time*
> ...


I know Gareth Rees - probably say this everytime someone mentions that book  very nice chap - wandered the marshes for years , but now lives in Hastings


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2014)

marty21 said:


> I know Gareth Rees - probably say this everytime someone mentions that book  very nice chap - wandered the marshes for years , but now lives in Hastings


so he finally found his way out


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> so he finally found his way out


 no doubt made a fortune on the flat he bought and cashed in


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 23, 2014)

marty21 said:


> I know Gareth Rees - probably say this everytime someone mentions that book  very nice chap - wandered the marshes for years , but now lives in Hastings



I met him once and have exchanged quips on ye Twitter. He does seem very nice as you say. 

I was slightly dreading the book as it would have been very easy to get it all very wrong. It's great though.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 23, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1. Wu-Ming - Altai
> 2. Gerald Durrell - My Family and other Animals*
> 3. Tim Wells - Keep The Faith
> 4. Mark Haddon - The Curious Incident of the Dog In The Night-Time*
> ...



I know David Goodhart, he's a smug cunt who is wrong about almost everything but I still quite like him. Never met Gareth Rees though


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 23, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I know David Goodhart, he's a smug cunt who is wrong about almost everything but I still quite like him. Never met Gareth Rees though



Yeah I saw Goodhart do a talk "chaired" by Sunny Hundal who was even more smug and wouldn't let him speak. So I read the book out of duty really. it has its moments but is basically a posh man telling us how immigration is bad for poor people.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 23, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Yeah I saw Goodhart do a talk "chaired" by Sunny Hundal who was even more smug and wouldn't let him speak. So I read the book out of duty really. it has its moments but is basically a posh man telling us how immigration is bad for poor people.



Yeah, he's got some good points and he almost understands but definitely refuses iirc to recognise the ability of community and workplace organisation to build bridges and solve some of those problems. 

I would prefer his company to that of Sunny any day though


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 23, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Yeah, he's got some good points and he almost understands but definitely refuses iirc to recognise the ability of community and workplace organisation to build bridges and solve some of those problems.
> 
> I would prefer his company to that of Sunny any day though



Exactly this.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 23, 2014)

1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice
16/45 Silence, Natasha Preston 
17/45 48 Hours, J Jackson Bentley
18/45 Charlotte Street, Danny Wallace
19/45 Mr Mercedes, Stephen King 
20/45 Chameleon, J Jackson Bentley
21/45 Asylum, Amy Cross
22/45 Twenty Eight and a Half Wishes, Denise Grover Swank
23/45 A Grain of Truth, Zygmunt Miliszewski
24/45 The Dice Man, Luke Rhinehart
25/45 Death Whispers, Tamara Rose Blodgett
26/45 Keeping Mum, The Dark Angels Collective
27/45 Death Speaks, Tamara Rose Blodgett
28/45 Are You There God, It's Me, Margaret, Judy Blume
29/45 The Dominoe Boys, DM Mitchell
30/45 Infrared, Nancy Huston
31/45 Death Inception, Tamara Rose Blodgett
32/45 The Adult, Joe Stretch
33/45 Meatspace, Nikesh Shukla
34/45 A Reason to Kill, Michael Kerr
35/45 Wide Sargasso Sea, Jean Rhys
36/45 Odd Hours, Dean Koontz
37/45 Tiger Eyes, Judy Blume
38/45 The Hitman's Guide to Housecleaning, Hallgrimur Helgason
39/45 Starter For Ten, David Nicholls
40/45 The Stranger Beside You, William Casey Moreton
41/45 The Great Gatsby, Scott Fitzgerald 
42/45 Into the Darkest Corner, Elizabeth Haynes
43/45 Cell, Stephen King 
44/45 Crossing, Andrew Xia Fukuda. 
45/45 We Are All Completely Beside Ourselves. Karen Joy Fowler
46 Revival, Stephen King
47 Forever, Judy Blume
48 Landline, Rainbow Rowell
49 The Round House, Louise Erdrich
50 Tresspass, Stephen Edgar
51 Inquest, Paul Carson
52 The Second Coming, John Niven - really enjoyed this. Although God is funnier than Jesus.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 24, 2014)

1/60 Podarunek Cezara - Rene Goscinny (trans by Jolanta Sztuczyńska)
2/60 Emma McChesney & Co - Edna Ferber
3/60 The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4/60 Jouir - Catherine Cusset
5/60 Sara Crewe - or, What happened at Miss Minchin's boarding school - Frances Hodgson Burnett
6/60 Mr Unavailable & the Fallback Girl - Natalie Lue
7/60 The Norse Gods Ruined My Vacation - Steven Beste
8/60 Herr S, und die Thunfischsitzung - Dirk Christofczik
9/60 Schluss machen, aber richtig! - Nika Hennes
10/60 Thinks - David Lodge
11/60 Verbotene Begierde - Leah Boysen (shapeshifters vs vampires, and a plot which is all over the place. OTOH at least it was written in German instead of being a distractingly sloppy translation)
12/60 The Vampire in Free Fall - Jim Hull (vampire recruited by the equivalent of the CIA lives long enough to end up in space as a highranking commercial traveller)
13/60 Greta Gruenlich und das Sommerschloss - Arwyn Yale
14/60 Ruhrpott - aber ohne Ernst - Uwe Post
15/60 The Gargoyle's Tale - Robin Moore
16/60 The Last Train Home & Other Stories - Erin Lawless
17/60 An Unprotected Female at the Pyramids - Anthony Trollope
18/60 The Poetry of Sex - Sophie Hannah
19/60 Fantasy. Aber ohne doofe Elfen - Uwe Post
20/60 The Crux - Charlotte Perkins Gilman
21/60 The Colors of Space - Marion Zimmer Bradley
22/60 The Stir of Waters: Radiation, Risk, and the Radon Spa of Jachymov - Paul Voosen
23/60 The Case of the Registered Letter - Auguste Groner
24/60 Dzień Zakochanynch - Sujatha Lalgundi
25/60 The Game of Opposites - A bilingual Polish Picture book for children - Sujatha Lalgudi
26/60 Jojo poluje na Pisankę - Sujatha Lalgudi
27/60 Knüppelharter Valentin - Ludmilla Vaginowa
28/60 The Shockwave Rider - John Brunner
29/60 Männer sind Helden - Jo Berlin
30/60 Co Wiesz, Co Wiedzę? (Do You Know What I Can See?) - Richárde
31/60 Isla Boi Się Wody (Isla the Rat Terrier is Afraid of Water) - Richárde
32/60 Insufficiently Welsh - Griff Rhy Jones
33/60 And Life Was Good and Happy: Memory, Identity and Nostalgia in Eastern Germany - Liam Hoare
34/60 Chef ade - So kann ich nicht arbeiten! - Kirsten Wendt
35/60 Drinking With Dead Women Writers - Elaine Ambrose
36/60 Susie Orbach On Eating - Susie Orbach
37/60 My Wife Has Alzheimer's - J Wesley Sullivan
38/60 The Cyberiad - Stanislaw Lem
39/60 The Soul of Man Under Socialism - Oscar Wilde
40/60 Froschkuss - Jo Berlin
41/60 True Confessions of Margaret Hilda Roberts Aged 14 1/4 - Sue Townsend
42/60 The Bicycle Teacher - Campbell Jefferys
43/60 You Had Me At Hello - Mhairi McFarlane
44/60 Dzień wesołej zabawy Jojo (Jojo the naughty elephant) - Sujatha Lalgudi
45/60 Contes du jour et de la nuit - Guy de Maupassant
46/60 The Library of Unrequited Love - Sophie Divry
47/60 Alexanderplatz - Georg Diez
48/60 Workaholic (French edition) - Morgan Magnin & Rosalys
49/60 Jasper The Not a Witch - Andrew James Walker
50/60 American Interior: The Quixotic Journey of John Evans - Gruff Rhys
51/60 The Circular Staircase - Mary Roberts Rinehart
52/60 Learn Polish parallel text - bilingual easy stories English-Polish - Polyglot Planet Publishing
53/60 The Pseudonomicon - Phil Hine
54/60 When a Man Marries - Mary Roberts Rinehart
55/60 Small World - David Lodge
56/60 The Zombie Survivial Guide - Max Brooks
57/60 Czy jestem mała? - Phillipp Winterberg & Nadja Wichmann
58/60 Devoted to Death: Santa Muerte, the Skeleton Saint R. Andrew Chestnut
59/60 GlücksWeib by Simone Malina.
60/60 Ein unmoralisches Sonderangebot - Kerstin Gier
61/60 My Little Soldiers - Glenn Barden (a Nick Hornbyish man's eye view of trying to conceive)
62/60 High Rise - J G Ballard
63/60 The Man With Two Left Feet and Other short Stories - P G Wodehouse
64/60 The Forgotten Sister: Mary Bennet's Pride and Prejudice - Jennifer Paynter
65/60 Zomblog Saga Box Set - T W Brown
66/60 Liebesversuche oder Was aus einem Samstag alles werden kann - July M Lehnert


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2014)

1/50- Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie
31/50- Flashman - George MacDonald Fraser
32/50 - The Hobbit - J R R Tolkien
33/50 - The Son -  Jo Nesbo
34/50 - Labyrinth - Kate Mosse
35/50 - Under the Dome - Stephen King
36/50 - Hard Landing - Stephen Leather
37/50 - The Woods - Harlan Coben
38/50 - 5 Days in May: The Coalition and Beyond - Andrew Adonis
39/50 - One Summer : America 1927 - Bill Bryson
40/50 - 1356 - Bernard Cornwell
41/50 - Peckerwood - Jedidiah Ayres
42/50 - Ten Plus One (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - The Mugger  (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - Heat (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
44/50 - Cop Hater (An 87th Precinct Novel) Ed McBain
45/50 - The Unforgiven - Alan LeMay
46/50 - Ax (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
47/50 - The Con Man (An 87th Precinct Novel ) - Ed McBain
48/50 - He Who Hesitates (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
49/50 - The Sisters Brothers - Patrick Dewitt
50/50 - Riding the Rap - Elmore Leonard
51/50 - Pronto - Elmore Leonard
52/50 - Killer's Choice (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
53/50 - Hellraisers - The  Life and Inebriated Times of Richard Burton, Richard Harris, Peter O'Toole and Oliver  Reed. - Robert Sellers
54/50 -Killer's Payoff (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
55/50 -Lady Killer (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
56/50 - Killer's Wedge (An 87th Precinct Novel)- Ed McBain


----------



## ringo (Dec 24, 2014)

1/35 Stoner - John Williams
2/35 Tortilla Flat - John Steinbeck
3/35 The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie
4/35 The Gardener’s Son - Cormac McCarthy
5/35 Hard Times - Charles Dickens
6/35 The Sportswriter - Richard Ford
7/35 Imperial Bedrooms - Bret Easton Ellis
8/35 Close Range - Annie Proulx
9/35 Beyond Black - Hilary Mantel
10/35 Midnight All Day - Hanif Kureishi
11/35 Dracula - Bram Stoker
12/35 Families And How To Survive Them - Robin Skynner & John Cleese
13/35 The English Patient - Michael Ondaatje
14/35 Before They Are Hanged - Joe Abercrombie
15/35 The Tempest - William Shakespeare
16/35 Invisible Monsters - Chuck Palahniuk
17/35 Postcards - Annie Proulx
18/35 Broken Angels - Richard K Morgan
19/35 A Gun For Sale - Graham Greene
20/35 The Giant, O'Brien - Hilary Mantel
21/35 Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
22/35 Independence Day - Richard Ford
23/35 Beloved - Toni Morrison
24/35 Flatland: A Romance of Many Dimensions - Edwin A Abbot
25/35 A Walk In The Woods - Rediscovering America On The Appalachian Trail - Bill Bryson
26/35 131: A Time-Shifting Gnostic Hooligan Road Novel - Julian Cope
27/35 Survivor - Chuck Palahniuk
28/35 Selected Stories - Anton Chekhov
29/35 The News Where You Are - Catherine O'Flynn
30/35 Wide Sargasso Sea - Jean Rhys
31/35 To Kill A Mocking Bird - Harper Lee
32/35 A Room With A View - E. M. Forster
33/35 Farewell, My Lovely - Raymond Chandler
34/35 Dead Man's Walk - Larry McMurtry
35/35 An American Dream - Norman Mailer
36/35 The Heart is a Lonely Hunter - Carson McCullers
37/35 Consider Phlebas - Iain M Banks
38/35 Yellow DOG - Martin Amis
39/35 From One Extreme To Another - Minister Michael Gordon
40/35 The Lighthouse - P.D.James
41/35 The Long Goodbye - Raymond Chandler
42/35 Bared To You - Sylvia Day
43/35 Goldilocks And The Three Bears
44/35 The Night Before Christmas - Clement Clarke Moore


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 24, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 69. Graham MacNeill - Mechanicum.


 
70. Kate Evans - Bump
71. Jack Yeovil - Genevieve Undead


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 24, 2014)

50/50 A Masculine Ending by Joan Smith
51/50 The Second Half by Roy Keane (with Roddy Doyle)
52/50 The Fuck-Up by Arthur Nersesian
53/50 Taking Le Tiss by Matt Le Tissier
54/50 Jack Returns Home by Ted Lewis (Reread)
55/50 Jack Carter and the Law by Ted Lewis
56/50 The Original Stan the Man: the autobiography by Stan Bowles with Ralph Allen and John Iona
57/50 Going Off Alarming: The Autobiography: Vol 2 by Danny Baker
58/50 The Eighth Day of the Week by Marek Hlasko
59/50 The Lowlife by Alexander Baron
60/50 Simply Thrilled: The Preposterous Story of Postcard Records by Simon Goddard
61/50 Killing the Second Dog by Marek Hlasko
62/50 Seeing Red:The Chic Charnley Story by Chic Charnley (with Alex Gordon)
63/50 Auf Wiedershen, Pet by Fred Taylor
*
64/50 "Rising Damp": A Celebration by Richard Webber*


----------



## Signal 11 (Dec 24, 2014)

earlier...

16. Black Pioneers of Science and Invention - Louis Haber
17. Christie Malry's Own Double Entry - B. S. Johnson


----------



## inva (Dec 24, 2014)

1. Racecraft: The Soul of Inequality in American Life by Karen E. Fields & Barbara J. Fields
2. A Murder of Quality by John le Carre
3. The Impossible Dead by Ian Rankin
4. If It Is Your Life by James Kelman
5. The Boom and the Bubble: The US in the World Economy by Robert Brenner
6. The Fear Index by Robert Harris
7. The End of the Wasp Season by Denise Mina
8. The Spy Who Came in From the Cold by John Le Carre
9. Gods and Beasts by Denise Mina
10. Liberty & Property: A Social History of Western Political Thought from Renaissance to Enlightenment by Ellen Meiksins Wood
11. Gentlemen of the West by Agnes Owens
12. The Ragman's Daughter by Alan Sillitoe
13. Kiddar's Luck / The Ampersand by Jack Common
14. No Lease on Life by Lynne Tillman
15. How Like An Angel by Margaret Millar
16. The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner by James Hogg
17. Weirdo by Cathi Unsworth
18. The Sexual Life of an Islamist in Paris by Leïla Marouane
19. Part Time Suspect by Alicia Giménez-Bartlett
20. Outsiders: Class, Gender and the Nation by Dorothy Thompson
21. The Yellow Dog by Georges Simenon
22. Summertime, All the Cats are Bored by Philippe Georget
23. A History Maker by Alasdair Gray
24. The Red Road by Denise Mina
25. The Intellectuals and the Masses: Pride and Prejudice among the Literary Intelligentsia, 1880-1939 by John Carey
26. Sweetly Sings the Donkey by Shelagh Delaney
27. Old Dogs by Donna Moore
28. Night at the Crossroads by Georges Simenon
29. Compartment No. 6 by Rosa Liksom
30. The Carter of La Providence by Georges Simenon
31. The World That Made New Orleans by Ned Sublette
32. A Crime in Holland by Georges Simenon
33. The Grand Banks Cafe by Georges Simenon
34. The Assistant by Robert Walser
35. Cast in Doubt by Lynne Tillman
36. Gaudy Night by Dorothy L. Sayers
37. A Man's Head by Georges Simenon
38. Pietr the Latvian by Georges Simenon
39. The Hanged Man of Saint-Pholien by Georges Simenon
40. The Failure of Political Islam by Olivier Roy
41. The Late Monsieur Gallet by Georges Simenon
42. Smiley's People by John le Carre
43. The Two-Penny Bar by Georges Simenon
44. The Shadow Puppet by Georges Simenon
45. Bad Blood by Aline Templeton
*46. The Saint-Fiacre Affair by Georges Simenon
*
I was aiming for 40 and I might get one or two more in before the year is up, so not bad at all. The Simenon and Agnes Owens novels have been real stand outs looking back at my list.


----------



## belboid (Dec 25, 2014)

1/30 - Dan Hancox - The Village Against the World
2/30 - Mark Kermode - Hatchet Job. Love Movies, Hate Critics
3/30 - S Alexander Reed - Assimilate: a Critical History of Industrial Music
4/30 - Robin Cooper - The Timewasters Letters
5/30 - McKenzie Wark - The Beach Beneath The Street
6/30 - Carla Norton - The Edge of Normal
7/30 - Ismail Kadare - The Accident
8/30 - Robert W Chanbers - The King In Yellow
9/30 - Andrea Pirlo - I Think Therefore I Play
10/30 - Steve Peters - The Chimp Paradox
11/30 - Susan Hill - Black Sheep
12/30 - Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
13/30 - Iain Banks - Raw Spirit
14/40 - Donald Fagen - Eminent Hipsters
15/30 - Julian Cope - One Three One - A Time-Shifting Gnostic Hooligan Road Novel
16/30 - Ismail Kadare - Chronicle In Stone
17/30 - Viv Albertine - Clothes, Clothes, Clothes, Music, Music, Music, Boys, Boys, Boys
18/30 - Peter May - Entry Island
19/30 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
20/30 - Iain Pears - An Instance of the Fingerprint
21/30 - David Mitchell - The Bone Clocks
22/30 - Howard Jacobson - J
23/30 - Phil Brett - Comrades Come Rally
24/30 - Hilary Mantel - The Assassination of Margaret Thatcher
*25/30 - Raymond Chandler - Farewell, My Lovely
26/30 - Gruff Rhys - American Interior
27/30 - Paul LeBlanc - Unfinished Leninism
28/30 - Anthony Horowitz - Moriarty
29/30 - Simon Rich - Spoilt Brats*


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


93.The day is dark - Yrsa Sigurðardo´ttir
94. More bitter than death - Camilla 
Grebe


----------



## belboid (Dec 25, 2014)

spartacus mills said:


> 'High Rise' is probably my favourite JG Ballard book.


Just seen that the brilliant Ben Wheatley is currently filming it


----------



## spartacus mills (Dec 25, 2014)

belboid said:


> Just seen that the brilliant Ben Wheatley is currently filming it



Tidy!


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 26, 2014)

50/50 A Masculine Ending by Joan Smith
51/50 The Second Half by Roy Keane (with Roddy Doyle)
52/50 The Fuck-Up by Arthur Nersesian
53/50 Taking Le Tiss by Matt Le Tissier
54/50 Jack Returns Home by Ted Lewis (Reread)
55/50 Jack Carter and the Law by Ted Lewis
56/50 The Original Stan the Man: the autobiography by Stan Bowles with Ralph Allen and John Iona
57/50 Going Off Alarming: The Autobiography: Vol 2 by Danny Baker
58/50 The Eighth Day of the Week by Marek Hlasko
59/50 The Lowlife by Alexander Baron
60/50 Simply Thrilled: The Preposterous Story of Postcard Records by Simon Goddard
61/50 Killing the Second Dog by Marek Hlasko
62/50 Seeing Red:The Chic Charnley Story by Chic Charnley (with Alex Gordon)
63/50 Auf Wiedershen, Pet by Fred Taylor
64/50 "Rising Damp": A Celebration by Richard Webber
*
65/50 Goalkeepers Are Different by Brian Glanville*


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 26, 2014)

1/60 - Ian McEwan - Sweet Tooth
2/60 - Beryl Bainbridge - Bottle Factory Outing
3/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Bus to Woodstock
4/60 - Robert Galbraith (aka JK Rowling) - The Cuckoo's Calling
5/60 - Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray
6/60 - James Herriot - If Only they could talk
7/60 - Gillian Flynn - Sharp Objects
8/60 - John Steinbeck - Cannery Row
9/60 - Mo Hayder - Gone
10/60 - Raymond Chandler - The Big Sleep
11/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Veiled One
12/60 - Charles Dickens - To be Read at Dusk & The Chimes
13/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
14/60 - Colin Dexter - Last Seen Wearing
15/60 - Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island*
16/60 - Joe Hill - 20th Century Ghosts
17/60 - Catherine O'Flynn - Mr Lynch's Holiday
18/60 - Hilary Mantel - Bring up the Bodies
19/60 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News
20/60 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
21/60 - Val McDermid - Cross and Burn
22/60 - Joe Hill - Heart Shaped Box
23/60 - Nicci French - Blue Monday
24/60 - George Orwell - 1984
25/60 - Phillip Pullman - Northern Lights*
26/60 - Mo Hayder - Poppet
27/60 - Annie Proulx - Postcards
28/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
29/60 - Mo Hayder - Wolf
30/60 - Colin Dexter - The Silent World of Nicholas Quinn
31/60 - Stephen King - Joyland
32/60 - Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude
33/60 - Mo Hayder - The Devil of Nanking (aka Tokyo)
34/60 - Ben Hatch - The P45 Diaries
35/60 - Gillian Flynn - Dark Places
36/60 - Tony Parsons - The Murder Bag
37/60 - Jamila Gavin - Coram Boy*
38/60 - Nic Pizzolatto - Galveston
39/60 - Stephen King - Mr Mercedes
40/60 - Ruth Rendell - Talking to Strange Men
41/60 - Hilary Mantel - Fludd
42/60 - Beverley Naidoo - The Other Side of Truth*
43/60 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes
44/60 - Stella Gibbons - Cold Comfort Farm
45/60 - Stephen King & Joe Hill - In the Long Grass + Justin David - The Pharmacist
46/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Motel Life
47/60 - Peter James - Want you Dead
48/60 - Peter Silverton - Filthy English: The how, why, when & what of everyday swearing
49/60 - Robert Galbraith - The Silkworm
50/60 - Barbara Vine - The Blood Doctor
51/60 - Jon McGregor - If Nobody Speaks of Remarkable Things
52/60 - John Williams - Stoner
53/60 - Simon Lewis - Go
54/60 - Eds. Meg Barker, Andreas Vossler & Darren Langdridge - Understanding counselling & psychotherapy
55/60 - Ruth Rendell - No Man's Nightingale
56/60 - Jedidiah Ayres - Peckerwood
57/60 - Lee Child - Killing Floor
58/60 - Various - OxCrimes (crime anthology)
59/60 - J.K.Rowling - Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone*
60/60 - Oliver Potzsch - The Hangman's Daughter
61/60 - Louisa May Alcott - Little Women*
62/60 - Stephen King - Hearts in Atlantis
63/60 - Hanif Kuresishi - The Buddha of Suburbia
64/60 - Louisa May Alcott - Good Wives*
65/60 - Carson McCullers - The Heart is a Lonely Hunter
66/60 - Willy Vlautin - Northline
67/60 - Denise Mina - Garnethill
68/60 - William Boyd - Brazzaville Beach
69/60 - Stephen King - Revival
70/60 - Mo Hayder - Hanging Hill

*71/60 - Annie Proulx - That old Ace in the Hole*


----------



## pennimania (Dec 27, 2014)

14. Karel Appel: Un geste de couleur - Jean-Francois Lyotard
15. The Wind in the Willows - Kenneth Graham
16. In this House of Brede - Rumer Godden ( reread)
17. Dr Woodward's Ambition - Elizabeth Seifert


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 27, 2014)

50/50 A Masculine Ending by Joan Smith
51/50 The Second Half by Roy Keane (with Roddy Doyle)
52/50 The Fuck-Up by Arthur Nersesian
53/50 Taking Le Tiss by Matt Le Tissier
54/50 Jack Returns Home by Ted Lewis (Reread)
55/50 Jack Carter and the Law by Ted Lewis
56/50 The Original Stan the Man: the autobiography by Stan Bowles with Ralph Allen and John Iona
57/50 Going Off Alarming: The Autobiography: Vol 2 by Danny Baker
58/50 The Eighth Day of the Week by Marek Hlasko
59/50 The Lowlife by Alexander Baron
60/50 Simply Thrilled: The Preposterous Story of Postcard Records by Simon Goddard
61/50 Killing the Second Dog by Marek Hlasko
62/50 Seeing Red:The Chic Charnley Story by Chic Charnley (with Alex Gordon)
63/50 Auf Wiedershen, Pet by Fred Taylor
64/50 "Rising Damp": A Celebration by Richard Webber
65/50 Goalkeepers Are Different by Brian Glanville
*
66/50 Full Time: The Secret Life Of Tony Cascarino by Paul Kimmage*


----------



## MrSki (Dec 29, 2014)

*1. *Conquest - Julian Stockwin
2. Dominion - C J Sansom
3. Winter in Madrid C J Sansom
4. The Fields of Death Simon Scarrow
5. My Little Armalite James Hawes
6. Brethren Robyn Young
7.The guns of El Kebir John Wilcox
8. Brass Helen Walsh
9.Four days in June Iain Gale
10.Siege of Khartoum John Wilcox
11.Betrayal - Julian Stockwin
12. Crusade - Robyn Young
13.The Shangani Patrol - John Wilcox
14.The War of the Dragon Lady - John Wilcox
15.Caribbee - Julian Stockwin
16. Requiem - Robyn Young
17. Weekend - William McIlvanney
18. The Universe versus Alex Wood - Gavin Extence
19. Mr Toppit - Charles Elton
20. The No.1 Ladies' Dectective Agency - Alexander McCall Smith
21. Tears of the Giraffe - Alexander McCall Smith
22. Morality for Beautiful Girls - Alexander McCall Smith
23. The Kalahari Typing School for Men - Alexander McCall Smith
24. The Full Cupboard of Life - Alexander McCall Smith
25. In the Company of Cheerful Ladies - Alexander McCall Smith
26. Blue Shoes and Happiness - Alexander McCall Smith
27. The Good Husband of Zebra Drive - Alexander McCall Smith
28. Seaflower – Julian Stockwin
29.The Miracle at Speedy Motors - Alexander McCall Smith
30. Tea Time for the Traditionally Built - Alexander McCall Smith
31. The Double Comfort Safari Club - Alexander McCall Smith
32. The Saturday Big Tent Wedding Party – Alexander McCall Smith
33. The Limpopo Academy of Private Detection – Alexander McCall Smith
34. The Minor Adjustment Beauty Salon – Alexander McCall Smith
35. The Fictional Man – Al Ewing
36. Fire across the Veldt – John Wilcox
37. Bayonets along the Border – John Wilcox
38. Idiopathy – Sam Byers
39. The two ½ Pillars of Wisdom - Alexander McCall Smith
40. Unusual uses for Olive Oil - Alexander McCall Smith
41. The Explorer – James Smythe
42. La’s Orchestra Saves the World – Alexander McCall Smith
43. 44 Scotland Street – Alexander McCall Smith
44. The Sunday Philosophy Club - Alexander McCall Smith
45. Friends, Lovers, Chocolate - Alexander McCall Smith
46.The Right Attitude to Rain - Alexander McCall Smith
47. The Careful use of Compliments - Alexander McCall Smith
48. Espresso Tales – Alexander McCall Smith
49. Love over Scotland – Alexander McCall Smith
50. The World According to Bertie – Alexander McCall Smith
51. The Unbearable Lightness of Scones – Alexander McCall Smith
52. The Importance of being Seven – Alexander McCall Smith
53. Bertie Sings the Blues – Alexander McCall Smith
54. Corduroy Mansions – Alexander McCall Smith
55. The Dog that came in from the Cold – Alexander McCall Smith
56. A Conspiracy of Friends – Alexander McCall Smith
57. This is not a Love Song – Karen Duve Translated by Anthea Bell
58. Dream Angus – Alexander McCall Smith
59. The Comfort of Saturdays – Alexander McCall Smith
60. Memoirs of a Geezer - Jah Wobble
61. Eat my Heart Out - Zoe Pilger
62. Lionheart - Thorvald Steen translated by James Anderson.
63. HMS Expedient - Peter Smalley
64. Port Royal - Peter Smalley
65. Barbary Coast - Peter Smalley
66. The Gathering Storm - Peter Smalley
67. The Pursuit - Peter Smalley
68. Naming the Bones - Louise Welsh
69. Temeraire - Naomi Novik
70. Treason's Tide - Robert Wilton
71. Right Ho Jeeves - P G Wodehouse
72. The Twelve Children of Paris - Tim Willocks
73. The Hidden Cottage - Erica James
74. Going to Sea in a Sieve - Danny Baker
75. The Forgotten Affairs of Youth - Alexander McCall Smith
76. The Girl Who Saved the King of Sweden - Jonas Jonasson


----------



## Belushi (Dec 29, 2014)

Jim Higgins 'More Years for the Locust' (1/20)
Caspar Addyman 'Help Yourself' (2/20)
Orhan Pamuk 'The White Castle' (3/20)
Jeet Thayil 'Narcopolis' (4/20)
Graham Greene 'The End of the Affair' (5/20)
Isabel Allende 'The House of the Spirits' (6/20)
John Steinbeck 'The Moon is Down' (7/20)
Hong Ying 'Daughter of the River' (8/20)
Anna Funder 'Stasiland' (9/20)
Walter Tevis 'The Man who fell to Earth' (10/20)
Vahram Murtayan 'Paris vs New York' (11/20)
John Lewis Gaddis 'The Cold War' (12/20)
Gunter Grass 'Cat and Mouse' (13/20)
David Mitchell 'Cloud Atlas' (14/20)
JM Ledgard 'Giraffe' (15/20)
Milan Kundera 'The Unbearable Lightness of Being' (16/20)
Freya Stark 'The Valleys of the Assassins & Other Persian Travels' (17/20)
Robert Irwin 'The Alhambra' (18/20)
Colin Thubron 'The Lost Heart of Asia' (19/20)
Ernest Hemingway 'The First Forty-Nine Stories' (20/20)
*Iain M. Banks 'The Hydrogen Sonata' (21/20)*


----------



## belboid (Dec 29, 2014)

<oops, wrong thread>


----------



## Belushi (Dec 29, 2014)

Sounds like a page turner


----------



## Me76 (Dec 30, 2014)

I would think this is the final list for 2014. Finishing off with the pretentious and bizarre. 


1/45 Guns of Brixton, Mark Timlin
2/45 The Universe Versus Alex Woods, Gavin Extence
3/45 Stoner, John Williams 
4/45 The Perfect Husband, Lisa Gardner
5/45 The Finding, Nicky Charles
6/45 The Child Taker, Conrad Jones 
7/45 Chronicle of a Death Foretold, Gabriel García Márquez
8/45 Dead on Demand, Daniel Campbell, Sean Campbell
9/45 Snatched, Stephen Edgar
10/45 Laikanist Times, Dylan Orchard 
11/45 The Slap, Christos Tsiolkas
12/45 Life of Pi, Yann Martel
13/45 Eleven, Mark Watson
14/45 To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
15/45 Turned, Morgan Rice
16/45 Silence, Natasha Preston 
17/45 48 Hours, J Jackson Bentley
18/45 Charlotte Street, Danny Wallace
19/45 Mr Mercedes, Stephen King 
20/45 Chameleon, J Jackson Bentley
21/45 Asylum, Amy Cross
22/45 Twenty Eight and a Half Wishes, Denise Grover Swank
23/45 A Grain of Truth, Zygmunt Miliszewski
24/45 The Dice Man, Luke Rhinehart
25/45 Death Whispers, Tamara Rose Blodgett
26/45 Keeping Mum, The Dark Angels Collective
27/45 Death Speaks, Tamara Rose Blodgett
28/45 Are You There God, It's Me, Margaret, Judy Blume
29/45 The Dominoe Boys, DM Mitchell
30/45 Infrared, Nancy Huston
31/45 Death Inception, Tamara Rose Blodgett
32/45 The Adult, Joe Stretch
33/45 Meatspace, Nikesh Shukla
34/45 A Reason to Kill, Michael Kerr
35/45 Wide Sargasso Sea, Jean Rhys
36/45 Odd Hours, Dean Koontz
37/45 Tiger Eyes, Judy Blume
38/45 The Hitman's Guide to Housecleaning, Hallgrimur Helgason
39/45 Starter For Ten, David Nicholls
40/45 The Stranger Beside You, William Casey Moreton
41/45 The Great Gatsby, Scott Fitzgerald 
42/45 Into the Darkest Corner, Elizabeth Haynes
43/45 Cell, Stephen King 
44/45 Crossing, Andrew Xia Fukuda. 
45/45 We Are All Completely Beside Ourselves. Karen Joy Fowler
46 Revival, Stephen King
47 Forever, Judy Blume
48 Landline, Rainbow Rowell
49 The Round House, Louise Erdrich
50 Tresspass, Stephen Edgar
51 Inquest, Paul Carson
52 The Second Coming, John Niven
53 As the Crow Flies, Damien Boyd
54 Cock and Bull, Will Self


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2014)

1/50- Designated Targets: World War 2.2 . John Birmingham.
2/50 - Final Impact : World War 2.3 . John Birmingham.
3/50 -The Pagan Lord - Bernard Cornwell
4/50 - Police - Jo Nesbo
5/50  - Jupiter War - Neal Asher
6/50 - Russia: A Journey to the Heart of a Land and its People - Jonathan Dimbleby
7/50 - The Motel Life - Willy Vlautin
8/50 - Strange Loyalties - William McIlvanney
9/50 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/50 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/50 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
12/50 - Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
13/50 - The Cut - George Pelecanos
14/50 - Cross and Burn - Val McDermid
15/50 - The Retribution - Val McDermid
16/50 - The Fellowship of the Ring - J R R Tolkien
17/50 - Revelations (Extinction Point Book 3)  Paul Antony Jones
18/50 - The Two Towers - J R R Tolkien
19/50 - The Return of the King - J R R Tolkien
20/50 - Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
21/50 - The Searchers - Alan LeMay -
22/50 - The Son - Phillipp Meyer
23/50 - Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
24/50 - Planes Runner (Everness Book 1)- Ian McDonald
25/50 - Be My Enemy (Everness Book 2) - Ian McDonald
26/50 -Empress of the Sun (Everness Book 3) - Ian McDonald
27/50 - An Officer and a Spy- Robert Harris
28/50 - The Dreyfus Affair - Piers Paul Read
29/50 - Comrades Come Rally - Phil Brett
30/50- Half A King - Joe Abercrombie
31/50- Flashman - George MacDonald Fraser
32/50 - The Hobbit - J R R Tolkien
33/50 - The Son -  Jo Nesbo
34/50 - Labyrinth - Kate Mosse
35/50 - Under the Dome - Stephen King
36/50 - Hard Landing - Stephen Leather
37/50 - The Woods - Harlan Coben
38/50 - 5 Days in May: The Coalition and Beyond - Andrew Adonis
39/50 - One Summer : America 1927 - Bill Bryson
40/50 - 1356 - Bernard Cornwell
41/50 - Peckerwood - Jedidiah Ayres
42/50 - Ten Plus One (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - The Mugger  (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
43/50 - Heat (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
44/50 - Cop Hater (An 87th Precinct Novel) Ed McBain
45/50 - The Unforgiven - Alan LeMay
46/50 - Ax (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
47/50 - The Con Man (An 87th Precinct Novel ) - Ed McBain
48/50 - He Who Hesitates (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
49/50 - The Sisters Brothers - Patrick Dewitt
50/50 - Riding the Rap - Elmore Leonard
51/50 - Pronto - Elmore Leonard
52/50 - Killer's Choice (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
53/50 - Hellraisers - The  Life and Inebriated Times of Richard Burton, Richard Harris, Peter O'Toole and Oliver  Reed. - Robert Sellers
54/50 -Killer's Payoff (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
55/50 -Lady Killer (An 87th Precinct Novel) - Ed McBain
56/50 - Killer's Wedge (An 87th Precinct Novel)- Ed McBain
57/50 - Galveston - Nic Pizzolatto


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 30, 2014)

Slavery by Another Name: The re-enslavement of black Americans from the Civil War to World War 2 Douglas Blackmon
Estates: An Intimate History Lynsey Hanley
The KLF: Chaos, Magic and the Band that Burned a Million Pounds John Higgs
The Sisters Brothers Patrick deWitt
The Promised Land:The Great Black Migration and How It Changed America Nicholas Lemann
The Reformation Patrick Collinson
The Raw Shark Texts Steven Hall
The Battersea Park Road to Enlightenment Isabel Losada
Poor Economics Esther Duflo and Abhijit Banerjee
Narcomania: A Journey Through Britain's Drug World Max Daly and Steve Sampson
Rome: The Biography of a City Christopher Hibbert
Savage Continent: Europe in the Aftermath of World War II Keith Lowe
The Outsider Albert Camus
Viva La Revolution: The Story of People Power in 30 Revolutions Derry Nairn
The Plague Albert Camus
The Enigma of Capital: And the Crises of Capitalism David Harvey
Capitalist Realism: Is There No Alternative? Mark Fisher
The Sound and The Fury William Faulkner
Delusions of Gender Cordelia Fine
Anarchism and Other Essays Emma Goldman
Clampdown: Pop-Cultural Wars on Class and Gender Rhian E Jones
A History of Japan Richard Mason and John Caiger
Literary Theory: A Very Short Introduction Jonathan Culler
High Sobriety Jill Stark
Economics: A Users Guide Ha-Joon Chang
Harlem Is Nowhere: A Journey to the Heart of Black America Sharifa Rhodes-Pitt
The Immoralist Andre Gide
Why Are We The Good Guys? David Cromwell
Society of the Spectacle Guy Debord
From The Land of Green Ghosts Pascal Khoo Thwe
Psychogeography Merlin Coverley
The Hundred Year Old Man Who Climbed Out Of The Window And Disappeared Jonas Jonasson
Amaricanah Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie
Ghosts of My Life: Writings on Depression, Hauntologie and Lost Futures Mark Fisher
Kafka On The  Shore Haruki Murakami
Beyond A Boundary CLR James
Girls To The Front: The True Story of the Riot Grrrl Revolution Sara Marcus
We Yevgeny Zamyatin
Quantum Theory Cannot Hurt You: A Guide To The Universe Marcus Chown
Hell's Kitchen and The Battle for Urban Space: Class Struggle and Progressive Reform in New York City 1894-1914 Joseph J Varga
We Are All Completely Beside Ourselves Karen Joy Fowler
The Black Jacobins: Toussaint L'Ouverture and the San Domingo Revolution CLR James
The Lonely Londoners Sam Selvon
Spannered Bert Random
Gender Trouble: Feminism and the Subversion of Identity Judith Butler
The Quest For a Moral Compass: A Global History of Ethics Kenan Malik
As I Lay Dying William Faulkner
Clothes, Clothes, Clothes, Music, Music, Music, Boys, Boys, Boys Viv Albertine
Half Of A Yellow Sun Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie
Declaration Michael Hardt and Antonio Negri
A Girl is a Half Formed Thing Eimear McBride
The Hacienda: How Not To Run A Club Peter Hook



- I can't be bothered numbering them but that's 52/52.


----------



## belboid (Dec 30, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Sounds like a page turner


It's a pointless sequel to '.' in fact


----------



## belboid (Dec 30, 2014)

belboid said:


> 1/30 - Dan Hancox - The Village Against the World
> 2/30 - Mark Kermode - Hatchet Job. Love Movies, Hate Critics
> 3/30 - S Alexander Reed - Assimilate: a Critical History of Industrial Music
> 4/30 - Robin Cooper - The Timewasters Letters
> ...


30/30 - JG Ballard - High Rise

Bloody brilliant way to finish off my reading year, thanks to Greebo  & spartacus mills for prompting me to do so. 

Crash & Atrocity Exhibition next? To keep the Ballard/great songs theme going?


----------



## Greebo (Dec 30, 2014)

belboid said:


> <snip> Crash & Atrocity Exhibition next? To keep the Ballard/great songs theme going?


If you like.  JG Ballard is really not to my taste (any more than either of the Amises) but if you've enjoyed his writing...


----------



## spartacus mills (Dec 30, 2014)

belboid said:


> 30/30 - JG Ballard - High Rise
> 
> Bloody brilliant way to finish off my reading year, thanks to Greebo  & spartacus mills for prompting me to do so.
> 
> Crash & Atrocity Exhibition next? To keep the Ballard/great songs theme going?



Glad you enjoyed it! Either of those two are a good choice to read next


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 30, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 70. Kate Evans - Bump
> 71. Jack Yeovil - Genevieve Undead



72. Rick Priestley - The Lost And The Damned
73. John Harris - No Sound From The Hall


----------



## belboid (Dec 30, 2014)

Greebo said:


> If you like.  JG Ballard is really not to my taste (any more than either of the Amises) but if you've enjoyed his writing...


Oh, yes, I'd forgotten you'd said you hadn't enjoyed it. Aah well - the film wil be great.


----------



## belboid (Dec 30, 2014)

In other news, Verso Books have a 90% off sale on ebooks (&50% off 'real life' books) till midnight tomorrow, we'll worth picking up a few bargains - no way could I have justified spending £70 on Rosa Luxemburgs Complete Writings Volume 1, but £7? Bargain


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2014)

1. "Laidlaw" - William McIlvanney
2. "The Republic of Theives" - Scott Lynch
3. "Hell Train" - Christopher Fowler
4. "The Abomination" Dan Simmons
5. "The Hangman's Song" - James Oswald
6. "The Bloodless Boy" - Robert J. Lloyd
7. "A Delicate Truth*"* - John Le Carre
8. " The Wolf In Winter" - John Connolly
9. "I Am Pilgrim" - Terry Hayes
10. "Police" - Jo Nesbo
11. Oxcrime - anthology of crimes novelists in aid of Oxfam edited by Ian Rankin
12: "Juggernaut" - Adam Baker
13. "Gone Girl" - Gillian Flynn
14. "The Ghost Riders Of Ordbec"
15. "The Night of the Generals" - Hans Helmut Kirst
16. "Mercy" - Jussi Adler-Olsen
17. "A Man Without Breath" - Philip Kerr
18. "Dead Men's Bones" - James Oswald
19. "The Lonely Dead" - Michael Marshall
20. "The Woman in Black" - Susan Hill
21. "Moriarty" - Anthony Horowitz

*22. "London Falling"- Paul Cornell. Enjoyable supernatural police thriller with a London bias*


----------



## belboid (Dec 30, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 21. "Moriarty" - Anthony Horowitz


oh yes, you prompted me to read this. Thanks, I enjoyed it greatly.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2014)

belboid said:


> oh yes, you prompted me to read this. Thanks, I enjoyed it greatly.


Glad you liked it


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 30, 2014)

belboid said:


> In other news, Verso Books have a 90% off sale on ebooks (&50% off 'real life' books) till midnight tomorrow, we'll worth picking up a few bargains - no way could I have justified spending £70 on Rosa Luxemburgs Complete Writings Volume 1, but £7? Bargain



PM Press also have a 50% off sale on all books, ebooks and other stuff. It finishes tomorrow. Some good bargains.


----------



## belboid (Dec 30, 2014)

imposs1904 said:


> PM Press also have a 50% off sale on all books, ebooks and other stuff. It finishes tomorrow. Some good bargains.


Ooh, I like the look of those Ken Wishnia's


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 31, 2014)

1/50 The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
2/50 Ted Grant: Permanent Revolutionary by Alan Woods
3/50 The Madonna of the Sleeping Cars by Maurice DeKobra
4/50 You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train: A Personal History of Our Times by Howard Zinn
5/50 The Graveyard by Marek Hlasko
6/50 Looking for Trouble by Cath Staincliffe
7/50 Go Not Gently by Cath Staincliffe
8/50 More Baths Less Talking by Nick Hornby
9/50 Dead Wrong by Cath Staincliffe
10/50 Towers of Silence by Cath Staincliffe
11/50 Red or Dead by David Peace
12/50 Missing by Cath Staincliffe
13/50 Rumpole at Christmas by John Mortimer
14/50 Dangerous in Love by Leslie Thomas
15/50 Dangerous Davies and the Lonely Heart by Leslie Thomas
16/50 Dangerous Davies: The Last Detective by Leslie Thomas
17/50 Dangerous by Moonlight by Leslie Thomas
18/50 The Cotton-Pickers by B. Traven
19/50 Mr. Bevan's Dream: Why Britain Needs Its Welfare State by Sue Townsend
20/50 Raid and the Blackest Sheep by Harri Nykanen
21/50 True Confessions of Adrian Mole, Margaret Hilda Roberts and Susan Lilian Townsend by Sue Townsend (Reread)
22/50 Maigret on the Riviera by Georges Simenon
23/50 The Big Man by William McIlvanney (Reread)
24/50 Grange Hill Gone Wild by Robert Leeson (Reread)
25/50 Grange Hill For Sale by Robert Leeson
26/50 Grange Hill Rules O.K? by Robert Leeson (Reread)
27/50 Going to Sea in a Sieve by Danny Baker
28/50 Harpole and Foxberrow, General Publishers by J. L. Carr
29/50 Futility: A Novel by William Gerhardie
30/50 Mad World: An Oral History of New Wave Artists and Songs That Defined the 1980s by Lori Majewski and Jonathan Bernstein
31/50 Soul Circus by George P. Pelecanos
32/50 Hell to Pay by George P. Pelecanos
33/50 Love on the Supertax by Marghanita Laski
34/50 The Leader by Gillian Freeman
35/50 Cassidy's Girl by David Goodis
36/50 Tramps, Workmates and Revolutionaries edited by H. Gustav Klaus
37/50 Kiss Her Goodbye by Allan Guthrie
38/50 God Save The Kinks by Rob Jovanovic
39/50 Repetitive Beat Generation edited by Steve Redhead
40/50 Toasted English by Marghanita Laski
41/50 On Leave by Daniel Anselme
42/50 Mr Love and Justice by Colin MacInnes
43/50 The Iron Staircase by Georges Simenon
44/50 Children of the Revolution by Peter Robinson
45/50 My Friend Maigret by Georges Simenon
46/50 The Mavericks: English Football When Flair Wore Flares by Rob Steen (Reread)
47/50 32 Programmes by Dave Roberts
48/50 The Drop by Dennis Lehane
49/50 Tom Mann by Joseph White
50/50 A Masculine Ending by Joan Smith
51/50 The Second Half by Roy Keane (with Roddy Doyle)
52/50 The Fuck-Up by Arthur Nersesian
53/50 Taking Le Tiss by Matt Le Tissier
54/50 Jack Returns Home by Ted Lewis (Reread)
55/50 Jack Carter and the Law by Ted Lewis
56/50 The Original Stan the Man: the autobiography by Stan Bowles with Ralph Allen and John Iona
57/50 Going Off Alarming: The Autobiography: Vol 2 by Danny Baker
58/50 The Eighth Day of the Week by Marek Hlasko
59/50 The Lowlife by Alexander Baron
60/50 Simply Thrilled: The Preposterous Story of Postcard Records by Simon Goddard
61/50 Killing the Second Dog by Marek Hlasko
62/50 Seeing Red:The Chic Charnley Story by Chic Charnley (with Alex Gordon)
63/50 Auf Wiedershen, Pet by Fred Taylor
64/50 "Rising Damp": A Celebration by Richard Webber
65/50 Goalkeepers Are Different by Brian Glanville
66/50 Full Time: The Secret Life Of Tony Cascarino by Paul Kimmage
*
67/50 A Game of Two Halves: The Autobiography by Archie Macpherson
My last book of the year, and it was a cracker. I'll let nothing be said against Archie in my presence.*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 31, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 72. Rick Priestley - The Lost And The Damned
> 73. John Harris - No Sound From The Hall


 
74. Rachel Sussman - The Oldest Living Things In The World

i have two chapters more of Henry Marsh's Do No Harm.  If i can finish this on the train home I will have done 75 this year and only be one book short of making my target.  in fact, i might find something flimsy, a novella or children's book to read on the toilet when i get home so that i can hit my target.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 74. Rachel Sussman - The Oldest Living Things In The World
> 
> i have two chapters more of Henry Marsh's Do No Harm.  If i can finish this on the train home I will have done 75 this year and only be one book short of making my target.  in fact, i might find something flimsy, a novella or children's book to read on the toilet when i get home so that i can hit my target.


 you could also fly to America and head west reading all the time, to delay New Years and get a few more in


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 31, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> in fact, i might find something flimsy, a novella or children's book to read on the toilet when i get home so that i can hit my target.


can you only 'hit your target' on the toilet while reading?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 31, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> can you only 'hit your target' on the toilet while reading?


 
my secret shame


----------



## Greebo (Dec 31, 2014)

belboid said:


> In other news, Verso Books have a 90% off sale on ebooks (&50% off 'real life' books) till midnight tomorrow <snip>


Thanks for that.  I've just bought about £20's worth of ebooks, saving more than enough to justify the extra data allowance they'll take to download.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2014)

belboid said:


> In other news, Verso Books have a 90% off sale on ebooks (&50% off 'real life' books) till midnight tomorrow, we'll worth picking up a few bargains - no way could I have justified spending £70 on Rosa Luxemburgs Complete Writings Volume 1, but £7? Bargain


 cheers, bought one already (The Enemy Within - Seumus Milne for £1.30)  and will be looking later to buy more


----------



## toggle (Dec 31, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Thanks for that.  I've just bought about £20's worth of ebooks, saving more than enough to justify the extra data allowance they'll take to download.



I only found 2 that I could justify buying. everything else was eityher not on ebooks or I've already got


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 31, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *22. "London Falling"- Paul Cornell. Enjoyable supernatural police thriller with a London bias*



The sequel, "The Severed Streets", is bloody good too, IMO.


----------



## belboid (Dec 31, 2014)

toggle said:


> I only found 2 that I could justify buying. everything else was eityher not on ebooks or I've already got


you'd almost think they were trying to tempt you into buying the 'real life books' while you're there


----------



## toggle (Dec 31, 2014)

belboid said:


> you'd almost think they were trying to tempt you into buying the 'real life books' while you're there



to be fair, that was about 3 on the 'not on ebook' compared to i think 8 i'vre already got. so not all that bad. anyway, one i got was za pressie for himself, the other was one of the raphael samuel's i've been after for a while, but wasn't paying 30 quid for. which was the cheapest i could find when i was looking a few months ago. i just wish they had more i wanted at that price.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 31, 2014)

belboid said:


> you'd almost think they were trying to tempt you into buying the 'real life books' while you're there



I've limited myself to just the three e-books. Thankfully most of the others that I'm interested in are available to borrow from my local library as e-books.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 31, 2014)

Apparently I voted 31-40 at some point earlier in the year. Just written up my yearly review, and the total count came out at a paltry 19 (including two comic book collections, which is cheating slightly) although I did read Ulysses this year which should count for ten...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 31, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 74. Rachel Sussman - The Oldest Living Things In The World
> 
> i have two chapters more of Henry Marsh's Do No Harm.  If i can finish this on the train home I will have done 75 this year and only be one book short of making my target.  in fact, i might find something flimsy, a novella or children's book to read on the toilet when i get home so that i can hit my target.



75. Henry Marsh - Do No Harm

how can i fit one more in before midnight...


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 31, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 75. Henry Marsh - Do No Harm
> 
> how can i fit one more in before midnight...



novella?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 31, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> 75. Henry Marsh - Do No Harm
> 
> how can i fit one more in before midnight...



76. Neil gaiman - Death: The Time Of Your Life


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 1, 2015)

Full list:


01 Raymond Chandler: Farewell My Lovely
02 Raymond Chandler: The Long Goodbye
03 Kenneth Grant: Remembering Aleister Crowley
04 Jonathan Meades: Museum Without Walls
05 Fiona Shoop: How to Deal in Antiques
06 Norm Longley: The Rough Guide to Hungary
07 (Edited by) Nick Caistor: Faber Book of Contemporary Latin American Short Stories
08 Toni Morrison: Jazz
09 Cormac McCarthy: Blood Meridian
10 JG Ballard: The Drowned World
11 Dina Iordanova: Cinema of the Other Europe: The Industry and Artistry of East Central European Film
12 Gyula Krudy: Sunflower
13 Dina Iordanova: Cinema of Flames : Balkan Film Culture and the Media
14 Fyodor Dostoyevsky: Notes From Underground
15 John Cunningham: Hungarian Cinema – from coffee house to multiplex
16 Emile Zola: La Bete Humaine
17 Dominique Nasta: Contemporary Romanian Cinema – The History of an Unexpected Miracle
18 Kenneth Grant: Grist to Whose Mill?
19 Vera Hughes & David Weller: Set Up a Successful Small Business
20 Misha Glenny: The Fall of Yugoslavia
21 Michel Houellebecq: Whatever
22 (Edited by Dina Iordanova): Cinema of the Balkans
23 Arthur Koestler: Arrival and Departure
24 Fiona Shoop: How to Profit from Auctions
25 John Williams: Butcher's Crossing
26 Tom Chrystal and Beata Dosa: Walking in Hungary
27 Geoff Nicholson: The Lost Art of Walking
28 Irvine Welsh: Skagboys
29 Elmore Leonard: Riding the Rap
30 Graham McLaren: Ceramics of the 1960s
31 Ismail Kadare: The General of the Dead Army
32 Viv Albertine: Clothes Clothes Clothes Music Music Music Boys Boys Boys
33 Hubert Selby Jr: Last Exit to Brooklyn
34 Edward Bunker: Dog Eat Dog
35 Ismail Kadare: The Ghost Rider (aka Doruntine)
36 Gary Phillips: Perdition USA
37 Tony Thorne: Countess Dracula – Life and Times of Elisabeth Bathory, the Blood Countess
38 Thomas Eidson: Sister Agnes‘ Stand
39 Wu Ming: Altai
40 Ismail Kadare: The Successor
41 Walter Mosely: The Man In My Basement
42 Valentine Penrose: The Bloody Countess, Atrocities of Erzsebet Bathory
43 Larry Fink: On Composition and Improvisation
44 Kobo Abe: The Box Man
45 Chinua Achebe: Things Fall Apart
46 Bohumil Hrabal: The Little Town Where Time Stood Still
47 Alex Webb and Rebecca Norris Webb: On Street Photography and the Poetic Image
48 Stewart Home: The Nine Lives of Ray the Cat Jones
49 Larry Watson: White Crosses
50 Toni Morrison: Sula
51 Cormac McCarthy: No Country For Old Men
52 Rafael Reig: Blood on the Saddle
53 Bohumil Hrabal: I Served the King of England
54 Wolfgang Bauer: The Feverhead
55 Slavoj Zizek: Violence
56 Lucy Mallows: Transylvania (Bradt Guide)


----------



## pennimania (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh fuck I haven't put all mine up - is it too late?


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 1, 2015)

pennimania said:


> Oh fuck I haven't put all mine up - is it too late?



Yes. It was all for nothing. Better luck next year.


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh go on then...


----------



## pennimania (Jan 1, 2015)

pennimania said:


> 9. Art and the Committed Eye. Richard Leppert.
> 10. The Wind in the Willows. Kenneth Graham.
> 11. Three Corvettes. Nicholas Monsarrat.
> 12. Still Life. Erica Longmuir.
> 13. The Leftovers.Tom Perotta.


14. Karel Appel - un geste de couleur. Jean Francois Lyotard.
15. In This House of Brede. Rumer Godden (reread)
16.   Weird Tales - Lovecraft, H.P (especially the 'Rats in the Walls')
17. The Vital Spark. Neil Munro.
18. Fox in Socks. Dr Seuss.
19. Peace Breaks Out. Angela Thirkell. (reread)
20. A Tramp Abroad. Mark Twain.
21. Richard Slee – Grand Wizard. Oliver Watson.
22. The Egoist. George Meredith.
23.Ring of Bright Water. Gavin Maxwell (reread)
24. The Dutch Table. Gillian Riley.

There are more, many more, but I have lost the will to post them right now


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl - Meridel Le Sueur
> 2. The Fountain At The Centre Of The World - Robert Newman
> 3. Portrait Of A Decade: London Life 1945-1955 - Douglas Sutherland
> 4. Miss Wyoming - Douglas Coupland
> ...


95. Morning Frost - James Henry 
96. The Betrayal Of Trust - Susan Hill





tufty79 said:


> I'm going for 70. Will either fail woefully, or exceed all expectations


Amazed by lack of fail!


----------



## Greebo (Jan 1, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> <snip> Amazed by lack of fail!


Well done you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2015)

pennimania said:


> Oh fuck I haven't put all mine up - is it too late?


no, but pls put your 2015 ones up as you go to avoid this in a year's time. happy new year!


----------



## pennimania (Jan 1, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> no, but pls put your 2015 ones up as you go to avoid this in a year's time. happy new year!



Thanks PM 

Since I've been doing the masters I rarely read a whole book - but I do still read quite a few will endeavour to do better this year!


----------



## xenon (Jan 3, 2015)

Fell short.

01/35 The Hell of it All - Charlie Brooker
02/35 Get Shorty - Elmore Leonard
03/35 Freaky Deaky - Elmore Leonard
04/35 Equoid - Charles Stross
05/35 Blindsight - Peter Watts
06/35 Debian 7 System Administration Best Practices - Packt Publishing
07/35 On Basilisk Station - David Webber
08/35 CentOS 6 Linux Server Cookbook - Packt Publishing
09/35 The 2 Faces of Tomorrow - James P Hogan
10/35 Spin Robert Anton Wilson
11/35 The Quarry - Ian Banks
12/35 Incandescence - Greg Egan
13/35 The Resus Chart - Charles Stross
14/35 Salt - Adam Roberts
15/35 Stone - Adam Roberts
16/35 American Tabloid - James Ellroy
17/35 The Cold 6000 - James Ellroy
18/35 Blood's a Rover - James Ellroy
19/35 The Cradle of Saturn - James P Hogan
20/25 Fear and Loathing in Las Vagus - Hunter S Thomson
21/35 How to Cope With Mitchell and Webb - David Mitchell, Robert Webb


----------



## braindancer (Jan 3, 2015)

1/35 - Life - Keith Richards
2/35 - The Forever War - Joe Haldeman
3/35 - Stoner - John Williams
4/35 - The Demolished Man - Alfred Bester
5/35 - The Bottoms - Joe R Lansdale
6/35 - The War of the Worlds - H.G. Wells
7/35 - The Disposessed - Ursula K. Le Guin
8/35 - So long, see you tomorrow - William Maxwell
9/35 - Northline - Willy Vlautin
10/35 - Lean on Pete - Willy Vlautin
11/35 - Marshland - Gareth E Rees
12/35 - Butcher's Crossing - John Williams
13/35 - Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood
14/35 - True Grit - Charles Portis
15/35 - Warlock - Oakley Hall
16/35 - The Wild Places - Robert McFarlane
17/35 - Even the dogs - Jon McGregor
18/35 - Apaches - Oakley Hall
19/35 - The Peregrine - John Baker
20/35 - Stonemouth - Iain Banks
21/35 - Deep Country - Neil Ansell
22/35 - Consider Phlebas - Iain M Banks
23/35 - The Year of the Flood - Margaret Atwood
24/35 - Cop Hater - Ed McBain 
25/35 - The Player of Games - Iain M Banks 
26/35 - The Heart is a Lonely Hunter - Carson McCullers

So a way off my target this year - I'll go for 30 for 2015.


----------



## ringo (Jan 5, 2015)

spartacus mills said:


> 'High Rise' is probably my favourite JG Ballard book.



Looked for this in Foyles on Saturday but they didn't have it. Back at work now though and a mate has it on epub so I'll grab it for my Kindle.


----------



## districtline (Jan 5, 2015)

Kurt Tucholsky - Deutschland, Deutschland über alles (29/50)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2015)

districtline said:


> Kurt Tucholsky - Deutschland, Deutschland über alles (29/50)


any books completed since 0001 on 1 january should go in the 2015 thread


----------



## districtline (Jan 5, 2015)

Finished it last week, been away so couldn't post it. 

Should have posted it in this year's thread instead to get a headstart on my way too ambitious goal of 50 books


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 5, 2015)

Forgot to say my target was 11-20 and I read 24. 

Quite chuffed with that considering one of the books was a behemoth that took ages - and that 2014 was a busy year generally.

Good thread!


----------

